# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة

## هيثم الفقى

*النظام الداخلي للجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة 
**


الجزء الأول - مواد عامة
أولاً - الدورات
المادة 1- الدورات
المادة 2- الدورات العادية
المادة 3- الدورات الاستثنائية
المادة 4- الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة
المادة 5- مكان انعقاد الدورات
المادة 6- الإخطار بموعد افتتاح الدورات
ثانياً - جدول الأعمال
المادة 7- جدول الأعمال المؤقت
المادة 8- إحالة جدول الأعمال المؤقت
المادة 9- إقرار جدول الأعمال
المادة 10- تنقيح جدول الأعمال
ثالثاً - أعضاء اللجنة
المادة 11- أعضاء اللجنة
المادة 12- مدة العضوية
المادة 13- الشواغر الطارئة
المادة 14- ملء الشواغر الطارئة
المادة 15- التعهد الرسمي
رابعاً - أعضاء المكتب
المادة 16- انتخاب أعضاء مكتب اللجنة
المادة 17- مدة العضوية
المادة 18- مهام الرئيس
المادة 19- تغيب الرئيس عن جلسات اللجنة
المادة 20- استبدال أعضاء المكتب
خامساً - الأمانة
المادة 21- واجبات الأمين العام
المادة 22- البيانات
المادة 23- الآثار المالية
سادساً - اللغات
المادة 24- اللغات الرسمية
المادة 25- الترجمة الشفوية
المادة 26- لغات الوثائق
سابعاً - المحاضر
المادة 27- المحاضر
ثامناً - تصريف الأعمال
المادة 28- الجلسات العلنية والجلسات السرية
المادة 29- النصاب القانوني
المادة 30- صلاحيات الرئيس
تاسعاً - التصويت
المادة 31- اتخاذ القرارات
المادة 32- حقوق التصويت
المادة 33- تعادل الأصوات
المادة 34- طريقة التصويت
المادة 35- القواعد الواجب اتباعها أثناء التصويت وتعليل التصويت
المادة 36- تجزئة المقترحات
المادة 37- ترتيب التصويت على التعديلات
المادة 38- ترتيب التصويت على المقترحات
المادة 39- طريقة إجراء الانتخابات
المادة 40- طريقة إجراء الانتخابات لشغل منصب انتخابي واحد
عاشراً - الهيئات الفرعية
المادة 41- الهيئات الفرعية
حادي عشر - التقرير السنوي للجنة
المادة 42- التقرير السنوي للجنة
ثاني عشر - توزيع التقارير وغيرها من الوثائق الرسمية
المادة 43- توزيع التقارير وغيرها من الوثائق الرسمية
ثالث عشر - مشاركة الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة وهيئاتها والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية 
المادة 44- مشاركة الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة وهيئاتها والمنظمات الحكوميـة لدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية
المادة 45- الوكالات المتخصصة
المادة 46- المنظمات الحكومية الدولية وهيئات الأمم المتحدة
المادة 47- المنظمات غير الحكومية
الجزء الثاني - المواد المتصلة بوظائف اللجنة
رابع عشر - تقارير الدول الأطراف المقدمة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية
المادة 48- تقديم التقارير بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية
المادة 49- عدم تقديم التقارير أو تقديمها متأخرة
المادة 50- طلب المعلومات الإضافية
المادة 51- دراسة التقارير
المادة 52- الاقتراحات والتوصيات العامة
المادة 53- التعليقات الختامية
المادة 54- أساليب العمل المتعلقة بدراسة التقارير
خامس عشر - المناقشة العامة
المادة 55- مناقشة العامة
الجزء الثالث - النظام الداخلي للبروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
سادس عشر - إجراءات النظر في البلاغات الواردة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري
المادة 56- إحالة البلاغات إلى اللجنة
المادة 57- قائمة وسجل البلاغات
المادة 58- طلب توضيحات أو معلومات إضافية
المادة 59- ملخص المعلومات
المادة 60- عدم إمكان اشتراك أحد الأعضاء في دراسة بلاغ من البلاغات
المادة 61- تنحي أحد الأعضاء
المادة 62- إنشاء الأفرقة العاملة وتعيين المقررين
المادة 63- التدابير المؤقتة
المادة 64- طريقة معالجة البلاغات
المادة 65- ترتيب البلاغات
المادة 66- النظر في مقبولية البلاغات بمعزل عن النظر في أسسها الموضوعية
المادة 67- شروط مقبولية البلاغات
المادة 68- مقدمو البلاغات
المادة 69- الإجراءات المتعلقة بالبلاغات الواردة
المادة 70- البلاغات غير المقبولة
المادة 71- الإجراءات الإضافية التي تُتبع للنظر في مقبولية بلاغ ما بمعزل عن النظر في أسسه الموضوعية
المادة 72- آراء اللجنة بشأن البلاغات المقبولة
المادة 73- متابعة آراء اللجنة
المادة 74- سرية البلاغات
المادة 75- البلاغات الإعلامية
سابع عشر - الأنشطة المشمولة بإطار إجراء التحقيق المنصوص عليه في البروتوكول الاختياري
المادة 76- نطاق التطبيق
المادة 77- إحالة المعلومات إلى اللجنة
المادة 78- سجل المعلومات
المادة 79- موجز المعلومات
المادة 80- السرية
المادة 81- الجلسات المتصلة بالإجراءات المتخذة بموجب المادة 8
المادة 82- نظر اللجنة في المعلومات بصورة أولية
المادة 83- النظر في المعلومات
المادة 84- إجراء التحقيق
المادة 85- التعاون مع الدولة الطرف المعنية
المادة 86- الزيارات
المادة 87- جلسات الاستماع
المادة 88- تقديم المساعدة خلال التحقيق
المادة 89- إحالة النتائج أو التعليقات أو الاقتراحات
المادة 90- إجراءات المتابعة المتخذة من قبل الدولة الطرف
المادة 91- الالتزامات المقررة بموجب المادة 11 من البروتوكول الاختياري
الجزء الرابع - قواعد تفسيرية
ثامن عشر - التفسير والتعديلات
المادة 92- عناوين المواد
المادة 93- التعديلات
المادة 94- التعليق139

الجزء الأول
مواد عامة
أولاً - الدورات
المادة 1
الدورات
تعقد لجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة (المشار إليها فيما يلي باسم "اللجنة") دورات حسبما يقتضيه الأداء الفعال لمهامها وفقا لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة (المشار إليها فيما يلي باسم "الاتفاقية".
المادة 2
الدورات العادية
1- تعقد اللجنة دورات عادية كل سنة حسبما تأذن به الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية.
2- تعقد الدورات العادية للجنة في مواعيد تقررها اللجنة بالتشاور مع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة (المشار إليه فيما يلي باسم "الأمين العام") مع مراعاة جدول المؤتمرات والاجتماعات الذي تعتمده الجمعية العامة.
المادة 3
الدورات الاستثنائية
1- تعقد دورات استثنائية للجنة بموجب قرار من اللجنة أو بناء على طلب دولة طرف في الاتفاقية. ويجوز أيضا أن يعقد رئيس اللجنة دورات استثنائية:
(أ) بناء على طلب أغلبية أعضاء اللجنة؛ 
(ب) بناء على طلب إحدى الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية.
2- تعقد الدورات الاستثنائية في أقرب وقت ممكن في موعد يحدده الرئيس بالتشاور مع الأمين العام ومع اللجنة.
المادة 4
الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة
1- يتألف الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة من عدد لا يتجاوز خمسة من أعضاء اللجنة يعينهم الرئيس بالتشاور مع اللجنة في دورة عادية، وعلى نحو يعكس التوزيع الجغرافي العادل، ويجتمع عادة قبل كل دورة عادية.
2- يضع الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة قائمة بالمواضيع والأسئلة المتعلقة بالمسائل الموضوعية الناشئة من التقارير المقدمة من الدول الأطراف عملا بالمادة 18 من الاتفاقية، ويقدم تلك القائمة إلى الدول الأطراف المعنية.
المادة 5
مكان انعقاد الدورات
تعقد دورات اللجنة في الأحوال العادية في مقر الأمم المتحدة أو في المكاتب الأخرى التابعة للأمم المتحدة. ويجوز للجنة أن تقترح، بالتشاور مع الأمين العام، مكانا آخر لعقد الدورة.
المادة 6
الإخطار بموعد افتتاح الدورات
يخطر الأمين العام أعضاء اللجنة بموعد ومدة ومكان انعقاد الجلسة الأولى من كل دورة. ويرسل هذا الإخطار، في حالة الدورة العادية، قبل موعد انعقادها بستة أسابيع على الأقل.
ثانياً - جدول الأعمال
المادة 7
جدول الأعمال المؤقت
يعد الأمين العام جدول الأعمال المؤقت لكل دورة عادية أو استثنائية بالتشاور مع رئيس اللجنة، وفقا لأحكام الاتفاقية ذات الصلة. ويشمل جدول الأعمال ما يلي:
(أ) أي بند قررته اللجنة في دورة سابقة؛
(ب) أي بند يقترحه رئيس اللجنة؛
(ج) أي بند يقترحه أحد أعضاء اللجنة؛
(د) أي بند تقترحه دولة طرف في الاتفاقية؛
(ه‍) أي بند يقترحه الأمين العام ويتعلق بمهامه بموجب الاتفاقية أو هذا النظام الداخلي.
المادة 8
إحالة جدول الأعمال المؤقت
يعد الأمين العام جدول الأعمال المؤقت والوثائق الأساسية المتصلة بكل بند فيه، وتقرير الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة، وتقارير الدول الأطراف المقدمة وفقا للمادة 18 من الاتفاقية وردود الدول الأطراف على المسائل التي أثارها الفريق العامل قبل الدورة، بجميع اللغات الرسمية للأمم المتحدة، ويعمل على إحالة هذه الوثائق إلى أعضاء اللجنة قبل موعد افتتاح الدورة بستة أسابيع على الأقل.
المادة 9
إقرار جدول الأعمال
يكون إقرار جدول الأعمال هو أول بند في جدول الأعمال المؤقت لأي دورة.
المادة 10
تنقيح جدول الأعمال
يجوز للجنة، خلال أي دورة، أن تعدل جدول الأعمال، كما يجوز لها، حسب الاقتضاء، أن تحذف أي بنود أو تؤجلها بموجب القرار الصادر عن أغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين والمصوتين، ويجوز أن تُدرج في جدول الأعمال بنود إضافية عاجلة بموافقة أغلبية الأعضاء.
ثالثاً - أعضاء اللجنة
المادة 11
أعضاء اللجنة
لا يجوز لمناوبين تمثيل أعضاء اللجنة.
المادة 12
مدة العضوية
تبدأ مدة عضوية الأعضاء:
(أ) في اليوم الأول من كانون الثاني/يناير من السنة التالية لانتخابهم في اجتماع الدول الأطراف وتنتهي في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من كانون الأول/ديسمبر بعد ذلك بأربع سنوات؛
(ب) في تاريخ موافقة اللجنة، إذا كان الأعضاء معينين لشغل الشواغر الطارئة، تنتهي مدة العضوية في تاريخ انتهاء مدة عضوية الأعضاء الذين يحلون محلهم.
المادة 13
الشواغر الطارئة
1- قد يحدث شاغر طارئ بسبب وفاة أحد أعضاء اللجنة أو عدم قدرته على أداء مهامه أو استقالته. ويخطر الرئيس فورا الأمين العام الذي يعلم الدولة الطرف التي ينتمي إليها العضو حتى يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات وفقا لأحكام الفقرة 7 من المادة 17 من الاتفاقية.
2- يقدم الإخطار باستقالة عضو اللجنة خطيا إلى الرئيس أو إلى الأمين العام، ولا تتخذ الإجراءات وفقا لأحكام الفقرة 7 من المادة 17 من الاتفاقية إلا بعد تلقي هذا الإخطار.
3- إذا تعذر على أحد أعضاء اللجنة حضور جلسات اللجنة فإنه يخطر الأمين العام بذلك في أقرب وقت ممكن. وإذا كان هناك احتمال باستمرار ذلك الوضع، فينبغي له أن يستقيل.
4- وإذا كان أحد أعضاء اللجنة غير قادر على أداء مهامه على الدوام لأي سبب باستثناء الغياب المؤقت، يوجه الرئيس انتباه ذلك العضو إلى أحكام الفقرة أعلاه.
5- وإذا وجه انتباه عضو إلى أحكام الفقرة 4 من المادة 13 ولم يستقل وفقا لذلك، يخطر الرئيس الأمين العام الذي يعلم بدوره الدولة الطرف التي ينتمي إليها ذلك العضو لتيسير اتخاذ الإجراء اللازم وفقا لأحكام الفقرة 7 من المادة 17 من الاتفاقية.
المادة 14
ملء الشواغر الطارئة
1- عند حدوث شاغر طارئ في اللجنة وفقا للفقرة 7 من المادة 17 من الاتفاقية يطلب الأمين العام فورا من الدولة الطرف التي رشحت ذلك العضو أن ترشح في غضون شهرين خبيرا آخر من بين رعاياها ليشغل المنصب لبقية مدة عضوية سلفه.
2- يحيل الأمين العام اسم الخبير المعين على هذا النحو وسيرته الذاتية إلى اللجنة للموافقة عليه، وعند موافقة اللجنة على الخبير، يخطر الأمين العام الدول الأطراف باسم عضو اللجنة الذي سيملأ الشاغر الطارئ.
المادة 15
التعهد الرسمي
يدلي أعضاء اللجنة، عند تولي مهامهم، بالتعهد الرسمي التالي في جلسة علنية للجنة:
"أتعهد رسميا بأن أؤدي واجباتي وأمارس صلاحياتي كعضو في لجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة بشرف وأمانة ونزاهة وبما يمليه عليّ الضمير".
رابعاً - أعضاء المكتب
المادة 16
انتخاب أعضاء مكتب اللجنة
تنتخب اللجنة من بين أعضائها رئيسا وثلاثة نواب للرئيس ومقررا، مع إيلاء الاعتبار الواجب للتمثيل الجغرافي العادل.
المادة 17
مدة العضوية
ينتخب أعضاء مكتب اللجنة لمدة سنتين ويجوز إعادة انتخابهم بشرط الالتزام بمبدأ التناوب. على أنه لا يجوز لأي منهم شغل المنصب إذا لم يعد عضوا في اللجنة.
المادة 18
مهام الرئيس
1- يؤدي الرئيس المهام المنوطة به بموجب هذا النظام الداخلي وقرارات اللجنة.
2- يظل الرئيس خاضعا لسلطة اللجنة في تأدية تلك المهام.
3- يمثل الرئيس اللجنة في اجتماعات الأمم المتحدة التي تدعى اللجنة رسميا إلى المشاركة فيها. وإذا تعذر على الرئيس تمثيل اللجنة في اجتماع من هذا القبيل، يجوز له أن يعين أحد أعضاء مكتب اللجنة، وإذا لم يكن أي من أعضاء مكتب اللجنة قادرا على ذلك فإنه يعين عضوا آخر من أعضاء اللجنة للحضور نيابة عنه.
المادة 19
تغيب الرئيس عن جلسات اللجنة
1- إذا تعذر على الرئيس حضور إحدى الجلسات أو أي جزء منها، يعين أحد نواب الرئيس ليحل محله.
2- في حالة عدم تعيين الرئيس لمن يحل محله، يُختار نائب الرئيس الذي سيترأس الجلسة حسب أسماء نواب الرئيس كما تظهر في الترتيب الأبجدي الإنكليزي.
3- يكون لنائب الرئيس الذي يتولى الرئاسة ما للرئيس من صلاحيات وعليه ما على الرئيس من واجبات.
المادة 20
استبدال أعضاء المكتب
إذا لم يعد أحد أعضاء المكتب عضوا في اللجنة أو أعلن عدم استطاعته مواصلة عضويته في اللجنة أو لم يعد لأي سبب من الأسباب قادرا على تأدية مهام عضو المكتب، ينتخب عضو مكتب جديد من نفس المنطقة الإقليمية للفترة المتبقية من مدة عضوية سلفه.
خامسا - الأمانة
المادة 21
واجبات الأمين العام
1- بناء على طلب من اللجنة أو بقرار منها وبموافقة الجمعية العامة:
(أ) يوفر الأمين العام أمانة للجنة ولأي هيئة فرعية قد تنشئها اللجنة (“الأمانة”)؛
(ب) يوفر الأمين العام للجنة ما يلزمها من الموظفين والتسهيلات لأداء مهامها بموجب الاتفاقية أداء فعالا؛
(ج) يكون الأمين العام مسؤولاً عن جميع الترتيبات اللازمة لعقد جلسات اللجنة وهيئاتها الفرعية.
2- يكون الأمين العام مسؤولاً عن إبلاغ أعضاء اللجنة بدون تأخير بأي مسائل قد تعرض عليها للنظر فيها أو أي تطورات أخرى قد تهم اللجنة.
المادة 22
البيانات
يحضر الأمين العام أو ممثله جميع جلسات اللجنة، ويجوز له أن يقدم بيانات شفوية أو خطية في هذه الجلسات أو في جلسات الهيئات الفرعية للجنة.
المادة 23
الآثار المالية
قبل أن توافق اللجنة أو أي هيئة من هيئاتها الفرعية على أي مقترح ينطوي على نفقات، يتولى الأمين العام، في أقرب وقت ممكن، إعداد تقدير للتكلفة التي ينطوي عليها المقترح وتعميمه على أعضاء اللجنة أو هيئاتها الفرعية. ومن واجب الرئيس توجيه انتباه الأعضاء إلى هذا التقدير والدعوة إلى مناقشته عند نظر اللجنة أو هيئتها الفرعية في المقترح.
سادسا - اللغات
المادة 24
اللغات الرسمية
الإسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والعربية والفرنسية هي اللغات الرسمية للجنة.
المادة 25
الترجمة الشفوية
1- تترجم البيانات التي يدلى بها بإحدى اللغات الرسمية ترجمة شفوية إلى اللغات الرسمية الأخرى.
2- على أي متكلم أمام اللجنة بلغة ليست من بين اللغات الرسمية أن يكفل في الأحوال العادية الترجمة الشفوية إلى واحدة من اللغات الرسمية. ويعتمد المترجمون الشفويون بالأمانة عند الترجمة إلى اللغات الرسمية الأخرى على الترجمة الشفوية المقدمة باللغة الرسمية الأولى.
المادة 26
لغات الوثائق
1- تصدر جميع الوثائق الرسمية للجنة باللغات الرسمية للأمم المتحدة.
2- تتاح جميع القرارات الرسمية للجنة باللغات الرسمية للأمم المتحدة.
سابعاً - المحاضر
المادة 27
المحاضر
1- يزود الأمين العام اللجنة بمحاضر موجزة لأعمالها، وتتاح هذه المحاضر للأعضاء.
2- تكون المحاضر الموجزة قابلة للتصويب، ويقدم المشاركون في الجلسات التصويبات إلى الأمانة العامة باللغة التي صدر بها المحضر الموجز. وتصدر تصويبات محاضر الجلسات في وثيقة تصويب موحدة بعد اختتام الدورة ذات الصلة.
3- تكون المحاضر الموجزة للجلسات العلنية وثائق للتوزيع العام، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك في ظروف استثنائية.
4- تعد تسجيلات صوتية لجلسات اللجنة وتحفظ وفقا للممارسة المعتادة في الأمم المتحدة.
ثامناً - تصريف الأعمال
المادة 28
الجلسات العلنية والجلسات السرية
1- تكون جلسات اللجنة وهيئاتها الفرعية علنية، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك.
2- تكون الجلسات التي تناقش فيها التعليقات الختامية على تقارير الدول الأطراف وكذلك جلسات الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة والأفرقة العاملة الأخرى جلسات مغلقة، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك.
3- لا يقوم أي شخص أو هيئة بدون إذن من اللجنة بتصوير أو تسجيل أعمال اللجنة. وتسعى اللجنة، إذا كان ذلك ضروريا وقبل إعطاء هذا الإذن، للحصول على موافقة أي دولة طرف تقدم تقريرها إلى اللجنة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية، بتصوير أو تسجيل أعمالها.
المادة 29
النصاب القانوني
يشكِّل اثنا عشر عضوا من أعضاء اللجنة نصابا قانونيا.
المادة 30
صلاحيات الرئيس
1- يعلن الرئيس افتتاح واختتام كل جلسة من جلسات اللجنة، ويوجه المناقشة، ويكفل التقيُّد بهذا النظام الداخلي، ويعطي الحق في الكلام، ويطرح المسائل للتصويت، ويعلن القرارات.
2- يشرف الرئيس، رهنا بأحكام هذا النظام الداخلي، على أعمال اللجنة وعلى المحافظة على النظام في جلساتها.
3- يجوز للرئيس أن يقترح على اللجنة، أثناء مناقشة أي بند بما في ذلك بحث التقارير المقدمة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية، تحديد الوقت المسموح به للمتكلمين، وتحديد عدد المرات التي يسمح فيها لكل متكلم بالتكلم في أي مسألة وإقفال قائمة المتكلمين.
4- يبت الرئيس في النقاط النظامية. وتكون لـه صلاحية اقتراح تأجيل أو إقفال المناقشة أو رفع الجلسة أو تعليقها. وتقتصر المناقشة على المسألة المعروضة على اللجنة، ويجوز للرئيس أن ينبه أي متكلم لا تتصل ملاحظاته بالموضوع قيد المناقشة إلى ضرورة مراعاة النظام.
5- يجوز للرئيس، أثناء سير المناقشة، أن يعلن قائمة المتكلمين وأن يعلن، بموافقة اللجنة، إقفال القائمة.
تاسعاً - التصويت
المادة 31
اتخاذ القرارات
1- على اللجنة أن تسعى إلى التوصل إلى قراراتها بتوافق الآراء.
2- بعد استنفاد جميع الجهود للتوصل إلى توافق في الآراء، تتخذ قرارات اللجنة بأغلبية بسيطة من أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين والمصوتين.
المادة 32
حقوق التصويت
1- لكل عضو في اللجنة صوت واحد.
2- لغرض هذا النظام الداخلي، يقصد بعبارة "الأعضاء الحاضرون والمصوتون" الأعضاء الذين يدلون بأصواتهم تأييدا أو اعتراضا، أما الأعضاء الممتنعون عن التصويت فيعتبرون غير مصوتين.
المادة 33
تعادل الأصوات
إذا تعادلت الأصوات بشأن مسألة غير انتخابية، اعتبر الاقتراح مرفوضا.
المادة 34
طريقة التصويت
1- رهنا بأحكام المادة 39 من هذا النظام الداخلي، يتم التصويت في اللجنة في الأحوال العادية برفع الأيدي إلا إذا طلب أي عضو التصويت بنداء الأسماء، وعندئذ يجري التصويت حسب الترتيب الأبجدي لأسماء أعضاء اللجنة باللغة الإنكليزية بدءا بالعضو الذي يسحب الرئيس اسمه بالقرعة.
2- يسجل تصويت كل عضو اشترك في تصويت بنداء الأسماء.
المادة 35
القواعد الواجب اتباعها أثناء التصويت وتعليل التصويت
لا يجوز قطع عملية التصويت بعد بدئها ما لم يثر أحد الأعضاء نقطة نظامية تتعلق بالسير الفعلي للتصويت. ويجوز للرئيس أن يسمح للأعضاء، قبل بدء التصويت أو بعد انتهائه، بالإدلاء ببيانات وجيزة لتعليل التصويت لا غير.
المادة 36
تجزئة المقترحات
يجري تصويت مستقل على أجزاء من المقترح إذا طلب أحد الأعضاء تجزئة المقترح. ثم تطرح الأجزاء التي اعتمدت من المقترح للتصويت عليها مجتمعة، وإذا رفضت جميع أجزاء المنطوق في أحد المقترحات، اعتبر المقترح في جملته مرفوضا.
المادة 37
ترتيب التصويت على التعديلات
1- في حالة اقتراح إدخال تعديل على أحد المقترحات، يجري التصويت على التعديل أولا. وإذا اقترح إدخال تعديلين أو أكثر على أحد المقترحات، تصوت اللجنة أولا على التعديل الأبعد من حيث المضمون عن المقترح الأصلي، ثم على التعديل الأقل منه بُعدا، وهكذا حتى تطرح جميع التعديلات للتصويت. وإذا اعتمد تعديل واحد أو أكثر، يطرح المقترح بصيغته المعدلة للتصويت.
2- يعتبر أي اقتراح تعديلا للمقترح إذا اقتصر على إضافة جزء إلى ذلك المقترح أو حذف جزء منه أو على تنقيح له.
المادة 38
ترتيب التصويت على المقترحات
1- إذا قدم مقترحان أو أكثر بشأن مسألة واحدة، تصوت اللجنة على المقترحات حسب ترتيب تقديمها، ما لم تقرر خلاف ذلك.
2- يجوز للجنة، بعد كل تصويت على أحد المقترحات، أن تقرر ما إذا كانت ستصوت على المقترح التالي.
3- على أن أي اقتراح يستلزم عدم البت في جوهر أي مقترحات من هذا القبيل يعتبر مسألة ذات أسبقية ويطرح للتصويت قبل تلك المقترحات.
المادة 39
طريقة إجراء الانتخابات
تجري الانتخابات بالاقتراع السري، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك في حالة إجراء انتخابات لشغل منصب لا يوجد له إلا مرشح واحد فقط.
المادة 40
طريقة إجراء الانتخابات لشغل منصب انتخابي واحد
1- في الحالات التي يراد فيها شغل منصب انتخابي واحد، ولم يحصل أي مرشح على الأغلبية المطلوبة في الاقتراع الأول، يجري اقتراع ثان يقتصر على المرشحين اللذين حصلا على أكبر عدد من الأصوات.
2- وإذا تعادلت الأصوات في الاقتراع الثاني، وكان المطلوب هو الأغلبية المطلقة، يختار الرئيس أحد المرشحين بالقرعة. أما إذا كان المطلوب هو توافر أغلبية الثلثين فيتعيَّن مواصلة الاقتراع حتى يحصل أحد المرشحين على ثلثي الأصوات المدلى بها بشرط أن يدلى بالأصوات لأي عضو تتوافر فيه الشروط بعد الاقتراع الثالث غير الحاسم.
3- وإذا كانت هذه الاقتراعات الثلاثة غير المقيدة غير حاسمة، تقتصر الاقتراعات الثلاثة التاليــة لها على المرشحين اللذين يحصلان على أكبر عدد من الأصوات في الاقتراع الثالث غير المقيَّد. وتكون الاقتراعات الثلاثة اللاحقة غير مقيدة، وهكذا دواليك إلى أن ينتخب أحد الأعضاء.
عاشراً – الهيئات الفرعية
المادة 41
الهيئات الفرعية
1- يجوز للجنة أن تنشئ هيئات فرعية مخصصة وأن تحدد تكوينها وولاياتها.
2- تنتخب كل هيئة فرعية أعضاء مكتبها وتطبق هذا النظام الداخلي، مع إجراء ما يلزم من تعديل.
حادي عشر – التقرير السنوي للجنة
المادة 42
التقرير السنوي للجنة
1- عملا بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 21 من الاتفاقية، تقدم اللجنة إلى الجمعية العامة، عن طريق المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، تقريرا سنويا عن أنشطتها يشمل في جملة أمور التعليقات الختامية للجنة على تقرير كل دولة طرف ومعلومات تتصل بولايتها بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية.
2- تضمِّن اللجنة تقريرها أيضا اقتراحاتها وتوصياتها العامة إلى جانب أي تعليقات ترد من الدول الأطراف.
ثاني عشر - توزيع التقارير وغيرها من الوثائق الرسمية
المادة 43
توزيع التقارير وغيرها من الوثائق الرسمية
1- تقارير اللجنة وهيئاتها الفرعية، وقراراتها الرسمية، ووثائقها لما قبل الدورة وجميع وثائقها الرسمية الأخرى هي وثائق للتوزيع العام، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك.
2- التقارير والمعلومات الإضافية المقدمة من الدول الأطراف بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية هي وثائق للتوزيع العام.
ثالث عشر – مشاركة الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة وهيئاتها والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية
المادة 44
مشاركة الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة وهيئاتها والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية
يخطر الأمين العام كلاً من الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة وهيئاتها في أقرب وقت ممكن بموعد افتتاح كل دورة من دورات اللجنة، والفريق العامل قبل الدورة وبمدة الدورة، ومكان انعقادها، وجدول أعمالها.
المادة 45
الوكالات المتخصصة
1- يجوز للجنة، وفقا للمادة 22 من الاتفاقية، أن تدعو الوكالات المتخصصة إلى تقديم تقارير عن تنفيذ الاتفاقية في المجالات التي تدخل في نطاق أنشطتها. وتصدر هذه التقارير، في حالة تقديمها، بوصفها من وثائق ما قبل الدورة.
2- يحق للوكالات المتخصصة أن تمثل في اجتماعات اللجنة أو الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة عند النظر في تنفيذ أحكام الاتفاقية التي تدخل في نطاق أنشطتها. ويجوز للجنة أن تسمح لممثلي الوكالات المتخصصة بالإدلاء ببيانات شفوية أو خطية في اللجنة أو في الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة أو تقديم معلومات ملائمة ومهمة بالنسبة لأنشطة اللجنة بموجب الاتفاقية.
المادة 46
المنظمات الحكومية الدولية وهيئات الأمم المتحدة
يجوز للجنة أن تدعو ممثلي المنظمات الحكومية الدولية وهيئات الأمم المتحدة إلى الإدلاء ببيانات شفوية أو مكتوبة وتقديم معلومات أو وثائق بشأن مواضيع ذات صلة بأنشطة اللجنة بموجب الاتفاقية في جلسات اللجنة أو جلسات فريقها العامل لما قبل الدورة.
المادة 47
المنظمات غير الحكومية
يجوز للجنة أن تدعو ممثلي المنظمات غير الحكومية إلى الإدلاء ببيانات شفوية أو مكتوبة وتقديم معلومات أو وثائق ذات صلة بأنشطة اللجنة بموجب الاتفاقية في جلسات اللجنة أو جلسات فريقها العامل لما قبل الدورة.
الجزء الثاني
المواد المتصلة بوظائف اللجنة
رابع عشر – تقارير الدول الأطراف المقدمة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية
المادة 48
تقديم التقارير بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية
1- تدرس اللجنة التقدم المحرز في تنفيذ الاتفاقية من خلال النظر في تقارير الدول الأطراف التي تقدم إلى الأمين العام بشأن التدابير التشريعية والقضائية والإدارية وغيرها من التدابير المتخذة.
2- من أجل مساعدة الدول الأطراف في مهمة تقديم تقاريرها، تصدر اللجنة مبادئ توجيهية عامة لإعداد التقارير الأولية والتقارير الدورية مع مراعاة المبادئ التوجيهية الموحدة، المشتركة بين جميع هيئات معاهدات حقوق الإنسان، والخاصة بالجزء الأول من التقارير الأولية والتقارير الدورية للدول الأطراف.
3- مع مراعاة المبادئ التوجيهية الموحدة المتعلقة بالتقارير المطلوبة بموجب معاهدات الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، يجوز للجنة أن تضع مبادئ توجيهية عامة فيما يتعلق بشكل ومضمون التقارير الأولية والتقارير الدورية للدول الأطراف المطلوب تقديمها بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية، ويجوز لها إبلاغ الدول الأطراف، عن طريق الأمين العام، برغبات اللجنة فيما يتعلق بشكل هذه التقارير ومضمونها.
4- يجوز للدولة الطرف المقدمة لتقرير في دورة للجنة أن توفر معلومات إضافية قبل نظر اللجنة في التقرير، شريطة أن تصل هذه المعلومات إلى الأمين العام في موعد لا يتجاوز أربعة شهور قبل موعد افتتاح الدورة التي سينظر خلالها في تقرير الدولة الطرف.
5- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب إلى دولة طرف تقديم تقرير على أساس استثنائي. وتقتصر التقارير التي تطلبها اللجنة على أساس استثنائي على المجالات التي طلب إلى الدولة الطرف أن تركز اهتمامها عليها. ولا تقدم هذه التقارير بدلا من تقرير أولي أو دوري، ما لم تطلب اللجنة خلاف ذلك. وتحدد اللجنة الدورة التي ينظر خلالها في تقرير استثنائي.
المادة 49
عدم تقديم التقارير أو تقديمها متأخرة
1- يقوم الأمين العام، في كل دورة تعقدها اللجنة، بإخطارها بجميع الحالات التي لم تقدم فيها التقارير والمعلومات الإضافية بموجب المادتين 48 و 50 من هذا النظام الداخلي. ويجوز للجنة في هذه الحالات أن تحيل إلى الدولة الطرف المعنية، عن طريق الأمين العام، رسالة تذكيرية تتعلق بتقديم التقرير أو المعلومات الإضافية.
2- إذا لم تقدم الدولة الطرف التقرير أو المعلومات الإضافية بعد الرسالة التذكيرية المشار إليها في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة، تشير اللجنة إلى ذلك في تقريرها السنوي المقدم إلى الجمعية العامة.
3- يجوز للجنة أن تسمح للدول الأطراف بتقديم تقرير موحد لا يشمل أكثر من تقريرين متأخرين.
المادة 50
طلب المعلومات الإضافية
1- عند النظر في تقارير مقدمة من إحدى الدول الأطراف بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية، تقوم اللجنة وبخاصة فريقها العامل لما قبل الدورة بالتأكد أولا من أن ذلك التقرير يتضمن، وفقا للمبادئ التوجيهية للجنة، المعلومات الكافية.
2- إذا رأت اللجنة أو الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة أن تقرير الدولة الطرف لا يتضمن المعلومات الكافية، يجوز للجنة أو الفريق أن يطلبا إلى الدولة المعنية تقديم ما يلزم من معلومات إضافية، مع بيان الموعد الزمني لتقديمها.
3- وفقا لهذه المادة، تعمم على أعضاء اللجنة الأسئلة أو التعليقات التي يوجهها الفريق العامل لما قبل الدورة إلى الدولة الطرف التي ينظر في تقريرها ورد الدولة الطرف على تلك الأسئلة والتعليقات وذلك قبل انعقاد الدورة التي سيناقش فيها التقرير.
المادة 51
دراسة التقارير
1- تقرر اللجنة في كل دورة، استنادا إلى قائمة التقارير التي لم ينظر فيها، تقارير الدول الأطراف التي ستنظر فيها خلال دورتها اللاحقة، آخذة في الاعتبار مدة الدورة اللاحقة والمعايير المتعلقة بموعد التقديم والتوازن الجغرافي.
2- تخطر اللجنة الدول الأطراف، عن طريق الأمين العام، وفي أقرب وقت ممكن، بموعد افتتاح الدورة التي ستدرس فيها التقارير الخاصة بكل منها ومدة الدورة ومكان انعقادها. ويطلب إلى الدول الأطراف أن تؤكد كتابة، وفي غضون وقت محدد، أنها مستعدة للشروع في دراسة تقاريرها.
3- تضع اللجنة أيضا وتعمم على الدول الأطراف المعنية في كل دورة قائمة احتياطية بالتقارير التي ستنظر فيها خلال دورتها اللاحقة تحسبا لعدم تمكن دولة طرف مدعوة وفقا لهذه المادة من تقديم تقريرها. وفي هذه الحالة، تقوم اللجنة، عن طريق الأمين العام، وبدون تأخير، بدعوة الدولة الطرف التي يتم اختيارها من القائمة الاحتياطية لتقديم تقريرها.
4- يدعى ممثلون للدول الأطراف إلى حضور جلسات اللجنة التي تدرس فيها تقارير تلك الدول.
5- إذا لم تستجب دولة طرف للدعوة الموجهة إليها بإيفاد ممثل لها لحضور جلسة اللجنة التي سيدرس فيها تقرير تلك الدولة، يرجأ النظر في التقرير إلى دورة أخرى. فإذا لم توفد الدولة الطرف ممثلا لها في تلك الدورة اللاحقة، بعد إخطارها على النحو الواجب، تمضي اللجنة في دراسة التقرير بدون حضور ممثل الدولة الطرف.
المادة 52
الاقتراحات والتوصيات العامة
1- يجوز للجنة، وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 21 من الاتفاقية، واستنادا إلى دراستها للتقارير والمعلومات الواردة من الدول الأطراف، أن تقدم توصيات عامة موجهة إلى جميع الدول الأطراف.
2- يجوز للجنة أن توجه إلى هيئات غير الدول الأطراف اقتراحات تضعها على أساس نظرها في تقارير الدول الأطراف.
المادة 53
التعليقات الختامية
1- يجوز للجنة، بعد النظر في تقرير الدولة الطرف، أن تقدم تعليقات ختامية على التقرير لغرض مساعدة تلك الدولة على تنفيذ التزاماتها بموجب الاتفاقية. ويجوز للجنة أن تدرج توجيها بشأن المسائل التي ينبغي أن يركز عليها التقرير الدوري التالي للدولة الطرف.
2- تعتمد اللجنة التعليقات الختامية قبل اختتام الدورة التي نظر خلالها في تقرير الدولة الطرف.
المادة 54
أساليب العمل المتعلقة بدراسة التقارير
تنشئ اللجنة أفرقة عاملة لدراسة واقتراح سبل ووسائل للتعجيل بإنجاز أعمالها وتنفيذ التزاماتها بموجب المادة 21 من الاتفاقية.
خامس عشر – المناقشة العامة
المادة 55
المناقشة العامة
بغية تعزيز فهم مضمون مواد الاتفاقية وآثارها أو المساعدة في وضع التوصيات العامة، يجوز للجنة أن تخصص جلسة أو أكثر من جلسات دوراتها العادية لإجراء مناقشة عامة حول مواد محددة من مواد الاتفاقية أو مواضيع محددة تتصل بها.
الجزء الثالث
النظام الداخلي للبروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
سادس عشر– إجراءات النظر في البلاغات الواردة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري
المادة 56
إحالة البلاغات إلى اللجنة
1- يوجه الأمين العام انتباه اللجنة، وفقا لهذا النظام الداخلي، إلى البلاغات المقدمة لكي تنظر فيها اللجنة وفقا للمادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري أو التي يبدو أنها مقدمة لذلك الغرض.
2- يجوز للأمين العام أن يستوضح من مقدم أو مقدمي البلاغ ما إذا كان يرغب أو كانوا يرغبون في تقديم البلاغ إلى اللجنة كي تنظر فيه بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري. وعندما ينشأ شك فيما يتعلق برغبة مقدم أو مقدمي البلاغ، يوجه الأمين العام انتباه اللجنة إلى البلاغ. 
3- لا تقبل اللجنة أي بلاغ إذا:
(أ) كان يتعلق بدولة ليست طرفا في البروتوكول؛ 
(ب) لم يكن مكتوباً؛
(ج) كان مقدمه مجهول الهوية.
المادة 57
قائمة وسجل البلاغات
1- يحتفظ الأمين العام بسجل دائم لجميع البلاغات المقدمة للنظر فيها بموجب المادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
2- يعد الأمين العام قوائم بالبلاغات المقدمة إلى اللجنة، مع ملخص موجز لمحتواها.
المادة 58
طلب توضيحات أو معلومات إضافية
1- يجوز للأمين العام أن يطلب من مقدم أي بلاغ توضيحات تشمل ما يلي:
(أ) اسم الضحية وعنوانها وتاريخ ميلادها ومهنتها، والتحقق من هوية الضحية؛
(ب) اسم الدولة الطرف التي قُدّم البلاغ ضدها؛
(ج) الغرض من البلاغ؛
(د) وقائع الدعوى؛
(ه‍) الخطوات التي قام بها مقدم البلاغ والضحية، أو أيهما، لاستنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية؛
(و) المدى الذي بلغه بحث المسألة في إطار أي إجراء آخر من الإجراءات الدولية للتحقيق أو التسوية؛
(ز) حكم الاتفاقية الذي يُدعى أنه انتهك أو أحكام الاتفاقية التي يُدعى أنها انتهكت.
2- عند طلب التوضيحات أو المعلومات، يبين الأمين العام لمقدم أو مقدمي البلاغ الحدود الزمنية التي يتعين تقديم تلك المعلومات خلالها.
3- يجوز للجنة أن توافق على وضع استبيان لتيسير طلبات التوضيح أو المعلومات من الضحية ومقدم البلاغ أو من أيهما.
4- طلب التوضيحات أو المعلومات لا يغلق الباب أمام إدراج البلاغ في القائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 57 أعلاه.
5- يبلغ الأمين العام مقدم البلاغ بالإجراء الذي سيُتبع، ويبلغه على وجه الخصوص بأنه في حال موافقة الضحية على الكشف عن هويتها للدولة الطرف المعنية، سيُعرض البلاغ سرا على تلك الدولة.
المادة 59
ملخص المعلومات
1- يقوم الأمين العام، في الدورة العادية التالية التي تعقدها اللجنة، بإعداد ملخص للمعلومات ذات الصلة التي تم الحصول عليها فيما يتعلق بكل بلاغ مسجل، ويعممها على أعضاء اللجنة.
2- يتم توفير النص الكامل لأي بلاغ معروض على اللجنة لأي من أعضاء اللجنة بناء على طلبه.
المادة 60
عدم إمكان اشتراك أحد الأعضاء في دراسة بلاغ من البلاغات 
1- لا يشترك عضو من أعضاء اللجنة في دراسة بلاغ ما إذا:
(أ) كانت للعضو مصلحة شخصية في القضية؛
(ب) كان العضو قد اشترك بأي صفة تخالف ما هو منصوص عليه في الإجراءات المنطبقة على هذا البروتوكول الاختياري، في اتخاذ أي قرار بشأن القضية التي يتناولها البلاغ؛
(ج) كان العضو من رعايا الدولة الطرف المعنية.
2- تبت اللجنة، دون اشتراك العضو المعني، في أي مسألة تنشأ في إطار الفقرة 1 أعلاه.
المادة 61
تنحي أحد الأعضاء
إذا ما رأى أحد الأعضاء، لأي من الأسباب، أنه لا ينبغي لـه أن يشترك أو يستمر في الاشتراك في دراسة بلاغ ما، فإنه يُبلغ الرئيس بتنحيه.
المادة 62
إنشاء الأفرقة العاملة وتعيين المقررين
1- يجوز للجنة إنشاء فريق عامل أو أكثر، يتألف كل منها مما لا يزيد عن خمسة من أعضائها، كما يجوز لها تعيين مقرر أو أكثر لتقديم توصيات إليها، ولمساعدتها بأي صورة قد تقررها هي.
2- في هذا الجزء من النظام الداخلي، تعني الإشارة إلى فريق عامل أو مقرر أي فريق عامل يُنشأ بموجب هذا النظام الداخلي أو أي مقرر يُعين بموجبه.
3- ينطبق النظام الداخلي للجنة قدر الإمكان على اجتماعات أفرقتها العاملة.
المادة 63
التدابير المؤقتة
1- يجوز للجنة، في أي وقت بعد تلقي بلاغ ما وقبل التوصل إلى قرار بشأن موضوع البلاغ، أن تحيل إلى الدولة الطرف المعنية طلبا باتخاذ التدابير المؤقتة التي ترى اللجنة ضرورة اتخاذها لتلافي وقوع ضرر يتعذر إصلاحه يلحق بضحية أو ضحايا الانتهاك المدعى حدوثه، وذلك لكي تنظر فيه تلك الدولة على وجه السرعة.
2- يجوز أيضا لأي فريق عامل أو مقرر أن يطلب من الدولة الطرف المعنية أن تتخذ التدابير المؤقتة التي يرى الفريق العامل أو المقرر ضرورة اتخاذها لتلافي وقوع ضرر يتعذر إصلاحه يلحق بضحية أو ضحايا الانتهاك المدعى حدوثه.
3- عندما يوجه فريق عامل أو مقرر طلبا باتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة بموجب هذه المادة، يقوم الفريق العامل أو المقرر بعد ذلك مباشرة بإبلاغ أعضاء اللجنة بطبيعة الطلب والبلاغ الذي يتصل به الطلب.
4- عندما تطلب اللجنة أو أحد الأفرقة العاملة أو أحد المقررين اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة بموجب هذه المادة، ينص الطلب على أنه لا يعني ضمنا الفصل في الأسس الموضعية للبلاغ.
المادة 64
طريقة معالجة البلاغات
1- تقرر اللجنة، بالأغلبية البسيطة ووفقا للقواعد التالية، ما إذا كان البلاغ مقبولاً أو غير مقبول بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري.
2- يجوز أيضا لأي فريق عامل أن يقرر أن بلاغاً ما مقبولاً بموجب البروتوكول، شريطة أن يكون الفريق مؤلفا من خمسة أعضاء وأن يقرر كل الأعضاء ذلك.
المادة 65
ترتيب البلاغات 
1- تعالج البلاغات بالترتيب الذي وردت به إلى الأمانة العامة، ما لم تقرر اللجنة أو أحد الأفرقة العاملة خلاف ذلك.
2- يجوز للجنة أن تقرر النظر في بلاغين أو أكثر معا.
المادة 66
النظر في مقبولية البلاغات بمعزل عن النظر في أسسها الموضوعية 
يجوز للجنة أن تقرر النظر في مقبولية بلاغ ما وفي أسسه الموضوعية كل بمعزل عن الآخر.
المادة 67
شروط مقبولية البلاغات
للتوصل إلى قرار بشأن مقبولية بلاغ ما، تطبق اللجنة أو أي من الأفرقة العاملة المعايير المنصوص عليها في المواد 2 و 3 و 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
المادة 68
مقدمو البلاغات
1- يجوز تقديم البلاغات من قبل الأفراد أو مجموعات الأفراد الذين يدعون أنهم وقعوا ضحايا لانتهاكات للحقوق المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية، أو من قبل ممثليهم المعينين، أو من قبل أشخاص آخرين بالنيابة عن الضحايا المدعين وبموافقة هؤلاء الضحايا.
2- يجوز تقديم البلاغ بالنيابة عن الضحية المزعومة وبدون موافقتها عندما يكون بمقدور مقدم الرسالة تبرير هذا العمل.
3- عندما يسعى مقدم البلاغ إلى تقديم بلاغه وفقا للفقرة 2 من هذه المادة، يجب أن يقدم تبريرا كتابيا لذلك.
المادة 69
الإجراءات المتعلقة بالبلاغات الواردة
1- بمجرد ورود بلاغ، تقوم اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر بإحالته سرا إلى الدولة الطرف ومطالبة تلك الدولة برد كتابي عليه، وذلك شريطة موافقة الشخص أو مجموعة الأشخاص على الكشف عن هويته أو هوياتهم للدولة الطرف المعنية.
2- يتضمن أي طلب يُقدم وفقا للفقرة 1 من هذه المادة بيانا يوضح أن هذا الطلب لا يعني ضمنا التوصل إلى أي قرار بشأن مسألة مقبولية الطلب.
3- تقدم الدولة الطرف إلى اللجنة، في غضون ستة أشهر من تلقي طلب اللجنة بموجب هذه المادة، تفسيرا أو بيانا كتابيا بشأن مقبولية البلاغ وأسسه الموضوعية، وبشأن أي شكل من أشكال الانتصاف التي يمكن أن يكون قد تم توفيرها في المسألة.
4- يجوز للجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر طلب تفسير أو بيان كتابي يقتصر على ما يتعلق بمقبولية البلاغ، غير أنه يجوز في هذه الحالات للدولة الطرف أن تقدم تفسيرا أو بيانا كتابيا يتصل بكل من مقبولية البلاغ وأسسه الموضوعية، شريطة أن يُقدم هذا التفسير أو البيان الكتابي في غضون ستة أشهر من طلب اللجنة.
5- يجوز للدولة الطرف التي تتلقى طلبا لتقديم رد كتابي وفقا للفقرة 1 من هذه المادة أن تطلب، كتابة، رفض البلاغ باعتباره غير مقبول، مع تحديد أسباب عدم مقبوليته، وشريطة أن يُقدم هذا الطلب إلى اللجنة في غضون شهرين من الطلب المقدم بموجب الفقرة 1.
6- إذا جادلت الدولة الطرف فيما يدعيه مقدم أو مقدمو البلاغ، وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، من استنفاد جميع سبل الانتصاف المحلية المتاحة، تعرض تلك الدولة تفاصيل أشكال الانتصاف المتاحة للشخص المدعى أنه ضحية أو الأشخاص المدعى أنهم ضحايا في الملابسات المحددة للقضية.
7- لا يمس تقديم الدولة الطرف لأي طلب بموجب الفقرة 5 من هذه المادة بفترة الستة أشهر الممنوحة للدولة الطرف لكي تقدم تفسيرها أو بيانها الكتابي، ما لم تقرر اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر تمديد المهلة لفترة ترى اللجنة أنها مناسبة.
8- يجوز أن تطلب اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر من الدولة الطرف أو من مقدم البلاغ تقديم تفسيرات أو بيانات كتابية إضافية فيما يتصل بمسألة مقبولية البلاغ أو أسسه الموضوعية ضمن حدود زمنية معينة.
9- تحيل اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر إلى كل طرف من الأطراف ما تلقته من بيانات من الطرف الآخر عملا بهذه المادة، وتتيح لكل طرف فرص التعليق على تلك البيانات ضمن حدود زمنية معينة.
المادة 70
البلاغات غير المقبولة
1- عندما تقرر اللجنة عدم مقبولية بلاغ ما، تقوم في أقرب وقت ممكن بإبلاغ قرارها وأسبابه، عن طريق الأمين العام، إلى مقدم البلاغ وإلى الدولة الطرف المعنية.
2- يجوز للجنة أن تعيد النظر في قرار اتخذته بعدم مقبولية بلاغ ما، وذلك عند تلقي طلب كتابي من مقدم أو مقدمي البلاغ أو من ينوب عنه أو عنهم يتضمن معلومات تبين أن أسباب عدم المقبولية لم تعد قائمة.
3- يجوز لأي عضو من أعضاء اللجنة اشترك في اتخاذ قرار بشأن المقبولية أن يطلب إدراج ملخص لرأيه الفردي في تذييل لقرار اللجنة القاضي باعتبار بلاغ ما غير مقبول.
المادة 71
الإجراءات الإضافية التي تُتبع للنظر في مقبولية بلاغ ما بمعزل عن النظر في أسسه الموضوعية
1- عندما تتخذ اللجنة أو أحد الأفرقة العاملة قرارا بشأن المقبولية قبل ورود تفسيرات الدولة الطرف أو بياناتها الكتابية بشأن موضوع البلاغ، يُقدم ذلك القرار وسائر المعلومات ذات الصلة إلى الدولة الطرف، عن طريق الأمين العام. كما يبلغ القرار إلى مقدم البلاغ، عن طريق الأمين العام.
2- يجوز للجنة إلغاء قرارها باعتبار بلاغ ما غير مقبول، وذلك في ضوء أي تفسيرات أو بيانات تقدمها الدولة الطرف.
المادة 72
آراء اللجنة بشأن البلاغات المقبولة
1- عندما يكون الطرفان قد قدما معلومات تتعلق بكل من مقبولية البلاغ وأسسه الموضوعية، أو عندما يكون قد سبق اتخاذ قرار بشأن المقبولية وقدم الطرفان معلومات عن موضوع ذلك البلاغ، تنظر اللجنة في البلاغ وتصوغ آراءها بشأنه، في ضوء جميع المعلومات المكتوبة التي أتاحها لها مقدم البلاغ أو مقدموه والدولة الطرف المعنية، شريطة أن تكون هذه المعلومات قد أبلغت إلى الطرف المعني الآخر.
2- يجوز للجنة أو للفريق العامل الذي تنشئه للنظر في أحد البلاغات الحصول، عن طريق الأمين العام وفي أي وقت خلال مرحلة النظر، على أي وثائق من مؤسسات منظومة الأمم المتحدة أو من الهيئات الأخرى يمكن أن تساعد في البت في ذلك البلاغ، شريطة أن تمنح اللجنة كل طرف فرصة للتعليق على هذه الوثائق أو المعلومات خلال فترات زمنية محددة.
3- يجوز للجنة أن تحيل أي بلاغ إلى فريق عامل ليرفع توصياته إليها بخصوص الأسس الموضوعية للبلاغ. 
4- لا تبت اللجنة في موضوع البلاغ دون أن تكون قد نظرت في انطباق جميع أسباب المقبولية المنصوص عليها في المواد 2 و 3 و 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
5- يحيل الأمين العام آراء اللجنة المقررة بالأغلبية البسيطة، مشفوعة بأي توصيات، إلى مقدم البلاغ أو مقدموه وإلى الدولة الطرف المعنية.
6- يجوز لأي عضو في اللجنة اشترك في اتخاذ القرار أن يطلب تذييل آراء اللجنة بموجز لرأيه الفردي.
المادة 73
متابعة آراء اللجنة
1- خلال ستة أشهر من إصدار اللجنة لآرائها بشأن بلاغ ما، تقدم الدولة الطرف المعنية إلى اللجنة ردا مكتوبا يشمل أي معلومات بخصوص أي إجراءات تكون قد اتخذت في ضوء آراء اللجنة وتوصياتها.
2- بعد انقضاء فترة الستة أشهر المشار إليها في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة، يجوز للجنة أن تدعو الدولة الطرف المعنية إلى تقديم مزيد من المعلومات بشأن أي تدابير تكون تلك الدولة قد اتخذتها استجابة لآراء اللجنة وتوصياتها.
3- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب إلى الدولة الطرف أن تورد في تقاريرها اللاحقة المقدمة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية معلومات عن أي إجراءات تكون قد اتخذت استجابة لآراء اللجنة وتوصياتها.
4- تعين اللجنة، لأغراض متابعة آرائها المعتمدة بموجب المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري، مقررا أو فريقا عاملا للتحقق من التدابير التي اتخذتها الدول الأطراف لوضع آراء اللجنة وتوصياتها موضع التنفيذ.
5- يجوز للمقرر أو الفريق العامل القيام بما قد يلزم من اتصالات وإجراءات لسلامة أدائه للمهام المنوطة به، وتقديم ما قد يلزم من توصيات لاتخاذ إجراءات أخرى من قبل اللجنة.
6- يقدم المقرر أو الفريق العامل إلى اللجنة بانتظام تقارير عن أنشطة المتابعة.
7- تورد اللجنة في تقريرها السنوي المقدم بموجب المادة 21 من الاتفاقية المعلومات المتعلقة بأي أنشطة للمتابعة.
المادة 74
سرية البلاغات
1- تنظر اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر في البلاغات المقدمة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري في جلسات مغلقة.
2- تكون لجميع وثائق العمل التي تعدها الأمانة من أجل اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر، بما فيها ملخصات البلاغات التي تعد قبل التسجيل وقائمة ملخصات البلاغات، صفة السرية، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك.
3- لا تعلن اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر أي بلاغ أو أي بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق ببلاغ من البلاغات قبل موعد صدور آرائها.
4- يجوز لمقدم البلاغ أو مقدميه أو للأفراد الذين يُدعى أنهم ضحية أو ضحايا لانتهاك للحقوق المبينة في الاتفاقية طلب عدم نشر لأسماء أو تفاصيل تحدد هوية الشخص المدعى أنه ضحية أو الأشخاص المدعى أنهم ضحايا (أو أي منهم).
5- متى قررت اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر، لا تعلم اللجنة أو مقدم البلاغ أو الدولة الطرف المعنية اسم أو أسماء أو تفاصيل هوية مقدم البلاغ أو مقدميه أو الفرد الذي يُدعى أنه ضحية أو الأفراد الذين يدعى أنهم ضحايا لانتهاك للحقوق المبينة في الاتفاقية.
6- يجوز أن تطلب اللجنة أو الفريق العامل أو المقرر إلى مقدم البلاغ أو الدولة الطرف المعنية الحفاظ كليا أو جزئيا على سرية أي بيانات مقدمة أو معلومات متعلقة بوقائع النظر في البلاغ.
7- رهنا بما تنص عليه الفقرتان 5 و 6 من هذه المادة، لا يوجد في هذه القاعدة ما يمس حق مقدم البلاغ أو مقدميه أو الدولة الطرف المعنية في إعلان أية بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق بوقائع النظر في البلاغ.
8- رهنا بما تنص عليه الفقرتان 5 و 6 من هذه المادة، تعلن القرارات التي تتخذها اللجنة بشأن مقبولية البلاغات وبشأن أسسها الموضوعية ووقف النظر فيها.
9- تكون الأمانة العامة مسؤولة عن تعميم قرارات اللجنة النهائية على مقدم البلاغ أو مقدميه والدولة الطرف المعنية.
10- تدرج اللجنة في تقريرها السنوي المقدم بموجب المادة 21 من الاتفاقية موجزا للبلاغات التي تم بحثها وكذلك، عند الاقتضاء، موجزا للتفسيرات والبيانات المقدمة من الدول الأطراف المعنية، ولمقترحات اللجنة وتوصياتها.
11- لا تكون للمعلومات المقدمة من الأطراف على سبيل متابعة آراء اللجنة وتوصياتها في إطار الفقرتين 4 و 5 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري صفة السرية، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك. ولا تكون لقرارات اللجنة بشأن أنشطة المتابعة صفة السرية، ما لم تقرر اللجنة خلاف ذلك.
المادة 75
البلاغات الإعلامية
يجوز للجنة أن تصدر بلاغات، عن طريق الأمين العام، لتستخدمها وسائط الإعلام والجمهور عموماً، بشأن الأنشطة التي تضطلع بها بموجب المواد من 1 إلى 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
سابع عشر - الأنشطة المشمولة بإطار إجراء التحقيق المنصوص عليه في البروتوكول الاختياري
المادة 76
نطاق التطبيق
لا تنطبق المواد من 77 إلى 90 من هذا النظام الداخلي على الدولة الطرف التي تكون، وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 10 من البروتوكول الاختياري، قد أعلنت عند التصديق على ذلك البروتوكول أو عند الانضمام إليه، أنها 
لا تعترف باختصاص اللجنة المنصوص عليه في المادة 8 منه، ما لم تكن تلك الدولة قد سحبت إعلانها لاحقا وفقا للفقرة 2 من المادة 10 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
المادة 77
إحالة المعلومات إلى اللجنة
وفقا لهذا النظام الداخلي، يُطلع الأمين العام اللجنة على المعلومات المقدمة كي تنظر فيها بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 8 من البروتوكول الاختياري أو التي يبدو أنها مقدمة لهذا الغرض.
المادة 78
سجل المعلومات
يحتفظ الأمين العام بسجل دائم للمعلومات التي يوجه انتباه اللجنة إليها وفقا للمادة 77 من هذا النظام الداخلي، ويتيح هذه المعلومات لأي من أعضاء اللجنة عند طلبها.
المادة 79
موجز المعلومات
يقوم الأمين العام، عند اللزوم، بإعداد موجز قصير للمعلومات المقدمة وفقا للمادة 77 من هذا النظام الداخلي وبتعميمه على أعضاء اللجنة.
المادة 80
السرية
1- باستثناء التقيد بالتزامات اللجنة بموجب المادة 12 من البروتوكول الاختياري، تكون جميع وثائق اللجنة وإجراءاتها المتعلقة بإجراء التحقيق المنصوص عليه في المادة 8 من البروتوكول الاختياري مشمولة بالسرية.
2- يجوز للجنة، قبل إدراج موجز للأنشطة المضطلع بها بموجب المادتين 8 أو 9 من البروتوكول الاختياري في التقرير السنوي المعد وفقا للمادة 21 من الاتفاقية والمادة 12 من البروتوكول الاختياري، أن تتشاور مع الدولة الطرف المعنية بخصوص ذلك الموجز.
المادة 81
الجلسات المتصلة بالإجراءات المتخذة بموجب المادة 8
تكون الجلسات التي تجري خلالها اللجنة تحقيقا بموجب المادة 8 من البروتوكول الاختياري جلسات مغلقة.
المادة 82
نظر اللجنة في المعلومات بصورة أولية
1- يجوز للجنة أن تتأكد، من خلال الأمين العام، من موثوقية المعلومات و/أو مصادر المعلومات التي يوجَّه انتباهها إليها بموجب المادة 8 من البروتوكول الاختياري، ويجوز لها الحصول على معلومات إضافية ذات صلة تثبت وقائع الحالة.
2- تحدد اللجنة ما إذا كانت المعلومات الواردة تتضمن ما يشير على نحو موثوق به إلى انتهاك الدولة الطرف المعنية الحقوق المحددة في الاتفاقية انتهاكا جسيما أو منهجياً.
3- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب تشكيل فريق عامل لمساعدتها على أداء مهامها المقررة بموجب هذه المادة.
المادة 83
النظر في المعلومات
1- إذا اقتنعت اللجنة بأن المعلومات الواردة موثوق بها، وتفيد بانتهاك الدولة الطرف المعنية حقوق الإنسان المحددة في الاتفاقية انتهاكا جسيما أو منهجياً، تدعو اللجنة تلك الدولة، من خلال الأمين العام، إلى تقديم ملاحظات بشأن تلك المعلومات في غضون فترة زمنية محددة.
2- تراعي اللجنة أي ملاحظات قد تقدمها الدولة الطرف المعنية، فضلا عن أي معلومات أخرى ذات صلة.
3- يجوز للجنة الحصول على معلومات إضافية من المصادر التالية:
(أ) ممثلو الدولة الطرف المعنية؛
(ب) المنظمات الحكومية؛
(ج) المنظمات غير الحكومية؛
(د) الأفراد.
4- تقرر اللجنة شكل الحصول على هذه المعلومات الإضافية وطريقته.
5- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب، من خلال الأمين العام، أي وثائق ذات صلة من منظومة الأمم المتحدة.
المادة 84
إجراء التحقيق
1- يجوز للجنة أن تعيِّن عضوا واحدا من أعضائها أو أكثر لإجراء تحقيق وإعداد تقرير في غضون فترة زمنية محددة، مع مراعاة أي ملاحظات قد تقدمها الدولة الطرف المعنية، فضلا عن أي معلومات أخرى موثوق بها.
2- يجري التحقيق بصورة سرية ووفقا لأي طرائق تحددها اللجنة.
3- يقوم الأعضاء الذين تعينهم اللجنة لإجراء التحقيق بتحديد أساليب عمل خاصة بهم، مع مراعاة الاتفاقية والبروتوكول الاختياري وهذا النظام الداخلي.
4- يجوز للجنة أن تقوم، خلال فترة التحقيق، بإرجاء النظر في أي تقرير تكون الدولة الطرف المعنية قد قدمته عملا بالمادة 18 من الاتفاقية.
المادة 85
التعاون مع الدولة الطرف المعنية
1- تلتمس اللجنة تعاون الدولة الطرف المعنية معها خلال جميع مراحل التحقيق.
2- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب من الدولة الطرف المعنية أن تعيِّن ممثلا للاجتماع بعضو واحد أو أكثر تعينهم اللجنة.
3- يجوز للجنة أن تطلب من الدولة الطرف المعنية أن تزود العضو الذي عينته اللجنة أو الأعضاء الذين عينتهم اللجنة بأي معلومات قد يعتبرها الأعضاء أو الدولة الطرف متصلة بالتحقيق.
المادة 86
الزيارات
1- قد يشمل التحقيق زيارة إقليم الدولة الطرف المعنية في الحالات التي ترى فيها اللجنة أن للزيارة ما يبررها.
2- إذا قررت اللجنة، في إطار تحقيقها أنه ينبغي القيام بزيارة للدولة الطرف المعنية، تطلب اللجنة، من خلال الأمين العام، موافقة الدولة الطرف على هذه الزيارة.
3- تبلغ اللجنة الدولة الطرف برغباتها فيما يتعلق بموعد الزيارة والتسهيلات اللازمة لتمكين الأعضاء الذين عينتهم اللجنة لإجراء التحقيق من الاضطلاع بمهامهم.
المادة 87
جلسات الاستماع
1- يجوز أن تشمل الزيارة عقد جلسات استماع، بموافقة الدولة الطرف المعنية، لتمكين الأعضاء الذين عينتهم اللجنة من الوقوف على الوقائع أو المسائل المتصلة بالتحقيق.
2- يقوم أعضاء اللجنة المعينون الزائرون للدولة الطرف في إطار تحقيق، والدولة الطرف المعنية بتحديد الشروط والضمانات بالنسبة لأي من جلسات الاستماع المعقودة بموجب الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
3- يُدلي أي شخص يمثل أمام الأعضاء الذين عينتهم اللجنة للإدلاء بشهادته بتعهد رسمي بصدد صدق شهادته واحترام سرية ذلك الإجراء.
4- تبلغ اللجنة الدولة الطرف بأنها ستتخذ جميع الإجراءات المناسبة لكفالة عدم تعرض الأفراد الخاضعين لولايتها القضائية لسوء المعاملة أو للتخويف نتيجة اشتراكهم في أي جلسة تتعلق بتحقيق أو باجتماع مع أعضاء اللجنة المعينين الذين يتولون التحقيق.
المادة 88
تقديم المساعدة خلال التحقيق
1- بالإضافة إلى ما يوفره الأمين العام من موظفين وتسهيلات فيما يتعلق بالتحقيق، بما في ذلك ما يقدم خلال زيارة الدولة الطرف المعنية، يجوز للأعضاء الذين عينتهم اللجنة أن يدعوا، من خلال الأمين العام، مترجمين شفويين و/أو أشخاصا ذوي كفاءة خاصة في الميادين المشمولة بالاتفاقية، حسبما تراه اللجنة ضروريا، لتوفير المساعدة خلال جميع مراحل التحقيق.
2- إذا لم يكن أولئك المترجمون الشفويون أو الأشخاص الآخرون ذوو الكفاءة الخاصة قد أقسموا فعلا يمين الولاء للأمم المتحدة، يطلب منهم أن يتعهدوا رسميا بأنهم سيضطلعون بمهامهم بنزاهة وإخلاص وتجرد وأنهم سيحترمون الطابع السري للإجراءات.
المادة 89
إحالة النتائج أو التعليقات أو الاقتراحات
1- بعد النظر في النتائج التي توصل إليها الأعضاء المعينون والتي تُقدَّم وفقا للمادة 84 من هذا النظام الداخلي، تحيل اللجنة، من خلال الأمين العام، إلى الدولة الطرف المعنية تلك النتائج بالإضافة إلى أي تعليقات أو توصيات.
2- تقدم الدولة الطرف إلى اللجنة، من خلال الأمين العام، ملاحظاتها وتعليقاتها وتوصياتها المتعلقة بهذه النتائج في غضون ستة أشهر من استلام تلك النتائج.
المادة 90
إجراءات المتابعة المتخذة من قبل الدولة الطرف
1- يجوز للجنة أن تدعو، من خلال الأمين العام، أي دولة طرف خضعت لتحقيق إلى تضمين تقريرها المقدم بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية تفاصيل أي تدابير متخذة استجابة للنتائج التي توصلت إليها اللجنة ولتعليقاتها وتوصياتها.
2- يجوز للجنة، بعد انقضاء فترة الستة أشهر المشار إليها في الفقرة 2 من المادة 89 أعلاه، أن تدعو الدولة الطرف المعنية، عن طريق الأمين العام، إلى إبلاغها بأي تدابير متخذة استجابة للتحقيق.
المادة 91
الالتزامات المقررة بموجب المادة 11 من البروتوكول الاختياري
1- توجِّه اللجنة انتباه الدول الأطراف المعنية إلى التزامها بموجب المادة 11 من البروتوكول الاختياري باتخاذ الخطوات المناسبة لكفالة عدم تعرض الأفراد الخاضعين لولايتها القضائية إلى سوء المعاملة أو التخويف نتيجة لاتصالهم باللجنة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري.
2- إذا تلقت اللجنة معلومات موثوقة تفيد بأن دولة طرفا قد أخلَّت بالتزاماتها المقررة بموجب المادة 11، يجوز لها أن تدعو الدولة الطرف المعنية إلى تقديم تفسيرات أو بيانات خطية توضح الأمر وتصف أي إجراءات تقوم باتخاذها لكفالة الوفاء بالتزاماتها المقررة بموجب المادة 11.
الجزء الرابع
قواعد تفسيرية
ثامن عشر – التفسير والتعديلات
المادة 92
عناوين المواد
لا يُعتدّ، في تفسير هذا النظام الداخلي، بعناوين المواد التي أدرجت لأغراض مرجعية فقط.
المادة 93
التعديلات
يجوز تعديل هذا النظام الداخلي بقرار من اللجنة يتخذ بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الحاضرين والمصوتين وبعد تعميم اقتراح التعديل بأربع وعشرين (24) ساعة على الأقل، بشرط ألا يكون التعديل متعارضا مع أحكام الاتفاقية. 
المادة 94
التعليق
يجوز تعليق أي مادة من مواد هذا النظام الداخلي بقرار من اللجنة يتخذ بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الحاضرين والمصوتين، بشرط ألا يكون هذا التعليق متعارضا مع أحكام الاتفاقية وأن يقتصر على ظروف الحالة الخاصة التي تقتضي التعليق.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/56/38(Supp).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بشكل ومحتوى الأجزاء الاستهلاليـة من تقارير الدول الأطراف ("الوثائق الأساسية") بموجب الاتفاقيات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان 
**


الأرض والسكان
1- ينبغي أن يتضمن هذا الفرع معلومات حول الخصائص الإثنية والديموغرافية الرئيسية للبلد وسكانه، فضلا عن مؤشرات اجتماعية - اقتصادية وثقافية، مثل نصيب الفرد من الدخل، والناتج القومي الإجمالي، ومعدل التضخم، والدين الخارجي، ومعدل البطالة، ومعدل الإلمام بالقراءة والكتابة، والديانة. وينبغي أن يتضمن أيضا معلومات عن السكان مبوبة حسب اللغة الأم، والعمر المتوقع، ووفيات الرضع، ووفيات الأمومة، ومعدل الخصوبة، والنسبة المئوية للسكان الذين تقل أعمارهم عن 15 عاما والذين تزيد أعمارهم على 65 عاما، والنسبة المئوية للسكان الذين يعيشون في المناطق الريفية، وفي المناطق الحضرية، والنسبة المئوية للأسر المعيشية التي تترأسها نساء. وينبغي للدول أن تبذل جهدها، قدر الإمكان، لتوفير جميع البيانات موزعة حسب الجنس.
الهيكل السياسي العام
2- ينبغي أن يصف هذا الفرع، بصورة موجزة، التاريخ والإطار السياسيين، ونوع الحكومة، وتنظيم الأجهزة التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية.
الإطار القانوني العام الذي تتوفر داخله الحماية لحقوق الإنسان
3- ينبغي أن يتضمن هذا الفرع معلومات عن الأمور التالية:
(أ) السلطة القضائية أو الإدارية أو غيرهما من السلطات المختصة التي تملك الولاية القضائية فيما يمس حقوق الإنسان؛
(ب) وسائل الانتصاف المتاحة لأي فرد يدعي بأن حقا ما من حقوقه قد انتهك، وأنظمة التعويض ورد الاعتبار الموجودة للضحايا؛
(ج) ما إذا كان أي حق من الحقوق المشار إليها في شتى الصكوك المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان محميا إما بالدستور أو بقانون حقوق منفصل، وإذا كانت الحالة كذلك، ما هي النصوص المدرجة في الدستور أو في قانون الحقوق فيما يتعلق بالقيود المفروضة على تلك الحقوق وما هي الظروف التي تطبق فيها؛
(د) الكيفية التي جعلت بها الصكوك المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان جزءا من النظام القانوني الوطني؛
(هـ) ما إذا كان يمكن الاستناد إلى أحكام شتى الصكوك المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان أمام المحاكم أو غيرها من السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية أو يمكن أن تنفذ من جانبها مباشرة أو ما إذا كان يجب تحويلها إلى قوانين داخلية أو تنظيمات إدارية لكي تقوم السلطات المعنية بتنفيذها؛
(و) ما إذا كانت هناك أية مؤسسات أو آليات وطنية تتولى مسؤولية الإشراف على إعمال حقوق الإنسان.
الإعلام والنشر
4- ينبغي أن يشير هذا الفرع إلى ما إذا كانت قد بذلت أية جهود خاصة لزيادة وعي الجمهور والسلطات ذات الصلة بالحقائق الواردة في شتى الصكوك المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان. وينبغي أن تتضمن المواضيع التي تطرق الطريقة والمدى اللذين تم بهما نشر نصوص مختلف الصكوك المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، وما إذا كانت هذه النصوص قد ترجمت إلى اللغة أو اللغات المحلية، وتعيين الوكالات الحكومية التي تقع على عاتقها مسؤولية إعداد التقارير، وما إذا كانت هذه الوكالات تتلقى عادة معلومات أو مدخلات أخرى من مصادر خارجية، وما إذا كانت محتويات التقارير تخضع للمناقشة العامة من قبل الجمهور.
_______________________
- ترد في مرفق وثيقة الأمم المتحدة hri/core/1 المعنونة "إعداد الأجزاء الاستهلالية من تقارير الدول الأطراف ("الوثائق الأساسية") بموجب شتى صكوك حقوق الإنسان الدولية. ومن أجل تسهيل تنفيذ الدول الأطراف التزاماتها المتعلقة بتقديم التقارير، ومع موافقة جميع الهيئات المنشأة بموجب المعاهدات، جرى توحيد المبادئ التوجيهية للهيئات المختلفة المتعلقة بالجزء الذي يتضمن معلومات عامة من تقارير الدول في نص واحد. وفي مذكرة شفوية مؤرخة في 26 نيسان/أبريل 1991، أحال الأمين العام هذه المبادئ التوجيهية، طالبا إعداد وتقديم "وثيقة أساسية"، إلى جميع الدول الأطراف في صك أو أكثر من الصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان. وستحال أيضا إلى الدول الأطراف الجديدة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بشكل ومحتوى التقارير الواجب تقديمها بموجب اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة 
**


ألف - المقدمة
ألف-1- تحل هذه المبادئ التوجيهية محل جميع المبادئ التوجيهية السابقة المتعلقة بإعداد التقارير التي أصدرتها لجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة (CEDAW/C/7/Rev.3) والتي يمكن إغفالها الآن. ولا تؤثر هذه المبادئ التوجيهية على الإجراءات التي تتخذها اللجنة بشأن التقارير الاستثنائية التي تكون مطلوبة ومحكومة بالمادة 48-5 من النظام الداخلي للجنة ومقررها 21/أولا بشأن التقارير الاستثنائية. 
ألف-2- تسري هذه المبادئ التوجيهية على كافة التقارير التي يتم تقديمها بعد 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2002.
ألف-3- يتعين على الدول الأطراف اتباع هذه المبادئ التوجيهية عند إعداد التقارير الأولية وسائر التقارير الدورية اللاحقة. 
ألف-4- سيؤدي الالتزام بهذه المبادئ التوجيهية إلى تقليص احتياج اللجنة إلى طلب المزيد من المعلومات عندما تشرع في النظر في أحد التقارير؛ كما سيساعد اللجنة على النظر في الوضع المتعلق بحقوق الإنسان في كل دولة طرف على قدم المساواة.
باء - إطار الاتفاقية فيما يتعلق بالتقارير
باء-1- تلتزم كل دولة طرف، عند التصديق على الاتفاقية أو الانضمام إليها، وفقاً للمادة 18، بتقديم تقرير أولي، خلال عام من بدء سريان الاتفاقية بالنسبة إلى هذه الدولة، عن التدابير التشريعية أو القضائية أو الإدارية أو غير ذلك من التدابير التي اتخذتها لتفعيل أحكام الاتفاقية، وعن التقدم المحرز في هذا الصدد؛ على أن تقدم بعد ذلك تقارير دورية كل أربعة أعوام على الأقل أو كلما تطلب اللجنة ذلك. 
جيم - توجيهات عامة بخصوص جميع التقارير
جيم-1- المواد والتوصيات العامة للجنة - لدى إعداد التقارير، يجب أن توضع في الاعتبار أحكام المواد الواردة في الأجزاء الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع من الاتفاقية، إلى جانب التوصيات العامة التي أقرتها اللجنة بشأن كل مادة من هذه المواد، أو بشأن أي موضوع تتناوله الاتفاقية.
جيم-2- التحفظات والإعلانات - يتعين إيضاح أي تحفظ أو إعلان يصدر عن أية دولة طرف بشأن أية مادة من مواد الاتفاقية، ويتعين تقديم تبرير لاستمرار ذلك التحفظ أو الإعلان. كما يتعين إيضاح الأثر الدقيق لكل تحفظ أو إعلان على القوانين والسياسات الوطنية، على أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار بيان اللجنة بشأن التحفظات الذي اعتمد في دورتها التاسعة عشرة (انظر A/53/38/Rev.1، الجزء الثاني، الفصل الأول، الفرع ألف). وينبغي للدول الأطراف التي تدخل تحفظات عامة لا تتعلق بمادة بعينها أو تتصل بالمادتين 2 و/أو 3 أن تقدم تقريرا عن تأثير تلك التحفظات وتفسيرها. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم معلومات عن أي تحفظات أو إعلانات تكون قد أدخلتها على التزامات مماثلة في معاهدات أخرى لحقوق الإنسان.
جيم-3- العوامل والصعوبات - تنص المادة 18-2 من الاتفاقية على إمكانية الإشارة إلى العوامل والصعوبات التي تؤثر على مدى الوفاء بالالتزامات وفقاً للاتفاقية. ويتعين تقديم تقرير يشرح طبيعة ومدى كل عامل من تلك العوامل أو كل صعوبة من تلك الصعوبات وأسبابها، في حالة وجودها؛ وينبغي أن يشتمل التقرير على تفاصيل الخطوات المتخذة للتغلب على تلك العوامل والصعوبات.
جيم-4- البيانات والإحصاءات – ينبغي أن يشتمل التقرير على بيانات وإحصاءات كافية مفصلة حسب نوع الجنس بالنسبة إلى كل مادة وإلى التوصيات العامة للجنة لتمكينها من تقييم التقدم المحرز في تنفيذ الاتفاقية.
جيم-5- الوثيقة الأساسية - عندما تكون الدولة الطرف قد أعدّت بالفعل وثيقة أساسية، تتاح هـذه الوثيقـة للجنة. وينبغي استكمالـها حسب الاقتضـاء في التقريـر، لا سيما فيمـا يتعلـق "بالإطار القانونـي العـام" و"الإعلام والدعاية" (HRI/CORE/1، المرفق).
دال - التقرير الأولي
دال-1- ملاحظات عامة
دال–1-1 يعد هذا التقرير أول فرصة تسنح للدولة الطرف لاطلاع اللجنة على مدى امتثال قوانينها وممارساتها للاتفاقية التي تم التصديق عليها. وينبغي أن يشتمل التقرير على ما يلي: 
(أ) تحديد الإطار الدستوري والقانوني والإداري؛
(ب) شرح التدابير القانونية والعملية المتخذة لتفعيل أحكام الاتفاقية؛
(ج) بيان التقدم المحرز في كفالة التمتع بأحكام الاتفاقية من قبل الناس الذين يعيشون داخل الدولة الطرف ويخضعون لولايتها.
دال-2- محتويات التقرير
دال–2-1 ينبغي للدولة الطرف أن تتناول بصورة محددة كل مادة من مواد الأجزاء الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع من الاتفاقية؛ وينبغي أن توصف المعايير القانونية، لكن هذا غير كاف: إذ ينبغي شرح الحالة الوقائعية ومدى توافر سبل الانتصاف على المستوى العملي وتأثيرها وتنفيذها في حالة وقوع انتهاك لأحكام الاتفاقية، وينبغي إيراد أمثلة على ذلك.
دال-2-2 ينبغي أن يشرح التقرير ما يلي:
(1) ما إذا كانت الاتفاقية منطبقة بشكل مباشر في القانون المحلي فور التصديق عليها أو ما إذا كانت قد أدمجت في الدستور الوطني أو في القانون المحلي بحيث يمكن تطبيقها بصورة مباشرة؛
(2) ما إذا كانت أحكام الاتفاقية مكفولة في الدستور أو غيره من القوانين وإلى أي مدى؛ أو إن لم تكن قد أدمجت، هل يمكن الاستناد إلى أحكام الاتفاقية وتفعيلها في المحاكم والهيئات القضائية والسلطات الإدارية؛
(3) كيفية تطبيق المادة 2 من الاتفاقية مع تحديد التدابير القانونية الرئيسية التي اتخذتها الدولة الطرف من أجل تفعيل الحقوق التي تنص عليها الاتفاقية؛ ونطاق سبل الانتصاف المتاحة للأشخاص الذين قد تُنتهك حقوقهم؛
دال–2-3 ينبغي تقديم معلومات عن السلطات القضائية والإدارية وغيرها من السلطات المختصة التي تملك صلاحية تنفيذ أحكام الاتفاقية.
دال–2-4 ينبغي أن يشتمل التقرير على معلومات عن أي مؤسسة وطنية أو رسمية أو أي آلية تمارس مسؤولية تنفيذ أحكام الاتفاقية أو البت في الشكاوى من وقوع انتهاكات لتلك الأحكام، وأن يتضمن أمثلة على أنشطتها في هذا الصدد.
دال–2-5 ينبغي أن يلخص التقرير أية قيود أو حدود، حتى وإن كانت ذات طبيعة مؤقتة، تفرض بمقتضى القانون أو الممارسة أو التقاليد، أو بأية صورة أخرى، على التمتع بأي حكم من أحكام الاتفاقية.
دال–2-6 ينبغي أن يصف التقرير حالة المنظمات غير الحكومية والجمعيات النسائية ومشاركتها وفي تنفيذ الاتفاقية وفي إعداد التقرير.
دال-3- مرفقات التقرير
دال–3-1 ينبغي أن يتضمن التقرير اقتباسات كافية من النصوص الدستورية والتشريعية ذات الصلة أو مختصرات لتلك النصوص وغيرها من النصوص التي تضمن وتتيح سبل انتصاف تتعلق بالحقوق الواردة في الاتفاقية.
دال-3-2 ينبغي أن ترفق بالتقرير نسخة من النصوص، ولن تُستنسخ تلك النصوص أو تترجم، لكنها ستتاح للجنة.
هاء - التقارير الدورية اللاحقة
هاء-1- ينبغي بصورة عامة، أن تركز التقارير الدورية اللاحقة للدول الأطراف على الفترة الواقعة بين النظر في التقارير السابقة لهذه الدول وعرض التقارير الحالية. وينبغي لهذه التقارير أن تنطلق من منطلقين هما:
(أ) الملاحظات الختامية (خاصة "الشواغل" و"التوصيات") على التقرير السابق؛
(ب) قيام الدولة الطرف بالنظر في التقدم المحرز في التنفيذ الجاري للاتفاقية داخل إقليمها أو في نطاق ولايتها وفي التمتع بأحكام الاتفاقية من قبل الأشخاص الموجودين في إقليمها أو الخاضعين لولايتها.
هاء-2- ينبغي تنظيم التقارير الدورية بحسب مواد الاتفاقية. وإذا لم يكن ثمة جديد يبلغ عنه في إطار أية مادة من المواد، يتعين ذكر ذلك في التقرير. و ينبغي لهذه التقارير الدورية كذلك أن تسلط الضوء على أية عقبات لا تزال قائمة أمام مشاركة المرأة على قدم المساواة مع الرجل في الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية للدولة الطرف.
هاء-3- ينبغي للدولة الطرف أن ترجع من جديد إلى التوجيهات المتعلقة بإعداد التقارير الأولية والمرفقات بقدر ما تنطبق هذه على التقارير الدورية أيضاً.
هاء-4- قد توجد ظروف ينبغي فيها تناول المسائل التالية:
(أ) حدوث تغير أساسي في النهج السياسي والقانوني للدولة الطرف بما يؤثر على تنفيذ الاتفاقية: وفي هذه الحالة قد يلزم وضع تقرير كامل يتناول المواد مادة مادة؛
(ب) اتخاذ تدابير قانونية أو إدارية جديدة تستدعي أن ترفق نصوصها بالتقرير وكذلك نصوص القرارات القضائية أو القرارات الأخرى.
واو - البروتوكول الاختياري
واو-1- إذا صدّقت الدولة الطرف على البروتوكول الاختياري أو انضمت إليه، وأصدرت اللجنة آراء تدعو إلى إتاحة سبل انتصاف أو أعربت عن أي قلق آخر فيما يتصل ببلاغ يرد في إطار ذلك البروتوكول، فإنّه ينبغي وضع تقرير يتضمن معلومات عن الخطوات المتخذة لإتاحة سبيل الانتصاف أو معالجة هذا القلق، وضمان عدم تكرر الظرف الذي أدى إلى تقديم هذا البلاغ.
واو-2- إذا صدّقت الدولة الطرف على البروتوكول الاختياري أو انضمت إليه، وقامت اللجنة بإجراء تحقيق عملاً بالمادة 8 من هذا البروتوكول، فإنّه ينبغي وضع تقرير يتضمن تفاصيل أي إجراء تم اتخاذه استجابة لهذا التحقيق، وكفالة عدم تكرر الانتهاكات التي أدت إلى إجراء ذلك التحقيق.
زاي - التدابير الرامية إلى تنفيذ نتائج ما تعقده الأمم المتحدة
من مؤتمرات واجتماعـات قمة واستعراضات
زاي-1- بالنظر إلى الفقرة 323 من منهاج عمل بيجين، الذي اعتمده المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة المعقود في أيلول/سبتمبر 1995، ينبغي أن تتضمن التقارير الأولية والتقارير اللاحقة للدول الأطراف معلومات عن تنفيذ الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها بشأن مجالات القلق الحاسمة التي تم تحديدها في منهاج العمل وعددها 12 مجالاً. كما ينبغي أن تتضمن التقارير معلومات عن تنفيذ الإجراءات والمبادرات الأخرى الرامية إلى تنفيذ إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين، التي وافقت عليها الدورة الاستثنائية الثالثة والعشرون للجمعية العامة المعنونة "المرأة عام 2000: المساواة بين الجنسين والتنمية والسلام في القرن الحادي والعشرين" المعقودة في حزيران/يونيه 2000.
زاي-2- ومراعاة للأبعاد الجنسانية للإعلانات ومناهج العمل وبرامج العمل التي اعتمدتها مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة واجتماعات قمتها والدورات الاستثنائية للجمعية العامة (مثل المؤتمر العالمي لمكافحة العنصرية والتمييز العنصري وكره الأجانب وما يتصل بذلك من تعصب، والجمعية العالمية الثانية للشيخوخة)، ينبغي أن تتضمن التقارير معلومات عن تنفيذ جوانب محددة لهذه الوثائق تكون متصلة بمواد محددة من الاتفاقية في ضوء المواضيع التي تعالجها (ومنها، على سبيل المثال، العاملات المهاجرات، والمسنات).
حاء - نظر اللجنة في التقارير
حاء-1- ملاحظات عامة
حاء–1-1 تعتزم اللجنة أن يتخذ نظرها في التقارير شكل مناقشة بناءة مع وفد الدولة الطرف بهدف تحسين حالة الحقوق التي تنص عليها الاتفاقية في تلك الدولة.
حاء-2- قائمة بالقضايا و الأسئلة التي تتعلق بالتقارير الدورية
حاء–2-1 تضع اللجنة مسبقاً، على أساس جميع المعلومات الموجودة تحت تصرفها، قائمة بالقضايا أو الأسئلة التي تشكل جدول الأعمال الأساسي للنظر في التقارير الدورية. ويتعين على الدولة الطرف أن تقوم، مسبقاً وقبل أشهر عديدة من انعقاد الدورة التي ستنظر في التقرير، بإعداد ردود تحريرية على قائمة القضايا أو الأسئلة. وينبغي للوفد أن يأتي مستعداً لتناول المسائل المدرجة في القائمة وللرد على الأسئلة الأخرى التي يوجهها الأعضاء بتقديم معلومات مستوفاة حسب الاقتضاء، وذلك في إطار الوقت المخصص للنظر في التقرير.
حاء-3- وفد الدولة الطرف
حاء-3-1 تود اللجنة أن تؤمن قدرتها على أداء مهامها أداءً فعالاً بموجب المادة 18 وأن تكفل استفادة الدولة الطرف مقدمة التقرير أقصى استفادة من شرط تقديم التقارير. ولذلك ينبغي لوفد الدولة الطرف أن يضم أشخاصاً قادرين، من خلال معرفتهم بحالة حقوق الإنسان في تلك الدولة وأهليتهم لشرحها، على الرد على الأسئلة الخطية والشفوية التي تطرحها اللجنة والتعليقات التي تبديها بشأن مجمل الأحكام الواردة في الاتفاقية.
حاء-4- التعليقات الختامية
حاء-4-1 بعيد النظر في التقرير، تنشر اللجنة تعليقاتها الختامية بشأن التقرير والمناقشة البناءة مع الوفد. وتدرج هذه التعليقات الختامية في التقرير السنوي الذي تقدمه اللجنة إلى الجمعية العامة؛ وتتوقع اللجنة من الدولة الطرف أن تنشر هذه الاستنتاجات بجميع اللغات المناسبة بهدف الإعلام والنقاش العامين.
حاء–5- المعلومات الإضافية
حاء-5-1 في أثناء النظر في التقارير، يجوز للجنة أن تطلب، أو للوفد أن يقدم، مزيداً من المعلومات؛ وتحتفظ الأمانة بملاحظات حول هذه المسائل التي ينبغي تناولها في التقرير التالي.
طاء – شكل التقرير
طاء-1- ينبغي أن تقدم التقارير بإحدى لغات الأمم المتحدة الرسمية الست (الإسبانية أو الإنكليزية أو الروسية أو الصينية أو العربية أو الفرنسية). و ينبغي أن تقدم في نسخة ورقية أو بشكل إلكتروني.
طاء-2- ينبغي أن تكون التقارير مختصرة قدر الإمكان. وينبغي ألاّ يتجاوز عدد صفحات التقارير الأولية 100 صفحة، وعدد صفحات التقارير الدورية 70 صفحة.
طاء-3- ينبغي أن تكون الفقرات مرقمة ترقيماً متتابعاً؛
طاء-4- ينبغي أن تكون الوثيقة مطبوعة على ورق من قياس A4؛ وأن تكون المسافة بين الأسطر مفردة؛
طاء-5- ينبغي أن تطبع الوثيقة على وجه واحد من الورقة لكي يتسنى استنساخها بالأوفسيت.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/57/38، الجزء الثاني، المرفق.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبادئ التوجيهية بشأن تقارير هيئات الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة
ترى اللجنة أن توفير المعلومات القطرية المحددة عن كل من الدول الأطراف التي تنظر اللجنة في تقاريرها في كل دورة ذو أهمية حاسمة، وأنه ينبغي لدى جمع هذه المعلومات، الأخذ في الاعتبار القضايا والأسئلة التي طرحها الفريق العامل لما قبل دورة اللجنة على دولة معينة، ووضعها في إطارها المناسب بالمقارنة بالبيانات والاتجاهات العالمية و/أو الإقليمية المتعلقة بذلك الموضوع.
وتقترح اللجنة أن تستكمل المعلومات القطرية المحددة بمعلومات إضافية عن البرامج التي تنفذها الوكالة في ذلك البلد أو في تلك المنطقة.
وترى اللجنة أن مما يعود بفائدة جمة هو أن تقدم لها تقارير خطية يقوم ممثل هيئة الأمم المتحدة أو وكالتها المتخصصة المعنية بالتركيز على مضمونها خلال الجلسة المغلقة في الوقت المحدود المخصص له. وفي هذا السياق، تشير اللجنة إلى أنه حتى تتمكن اللجنة من الإفادة من المعلومات المقدمة، فلا بد أن يمثل الهيئة أو الوكالة شخص مهيأ للرد على الأسئلة والتعليقات التي قد يثيرها أعضاء اللجنة.
وفي الختام، ونظرا لكون البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية قد دخل حيز النفاذ مؤخرا، تدعو اللجنة هيئات الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة إلى أن تدرج في تقاريرها معلومات، حيثما أمكن ذلك، عن الجهود المبذولة في سبيل دعم التصديق على البروتوكول الاختياري.

_______________________
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/56/38، الجزء الثاني، الفقرات 392 إلى 395.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سالة رقم: 1/2003 بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري الملحق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، السيدة ب - ج، ضد ألمانيا(اتخذ القرار في 14 تموز/يوليه 2004، الدورة الحادية والثلاثون)
مقدمة من: السيدة ب. - ج.
الضحية المزعومة: صاحبة الرسالة
الدولة الطرف: ألمانيا
تاريخ الرسالة: 20 آب/أغسطس 2002 (التقديم الأولي)
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، المنشأة بموجب المادة 17 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تجتمع في 14 تموز/يوليه 2004،
تعتمد ما يلي:
قرار بشأن المقبولية
1-  إن صاحبة الرسالة المؤرخة 20 آب/أغسطس 2002، والمعلومات التكميلية المؤرخة 10 نيسان/أبريل 2003، هي السيدة ب. - ج.، وهي مواطنة ألمانية كانت تبلغ من العمر نحو 57 سنة في نيسان/أبريل 2004، وتقيم حاليا في نورتن هاردنبرغ، بألمانيا. وتدعي بأنها ضحية انتهاكات من جانب ألمانيا للمواد 1-2(أ- و)، 3-5(أ و ب)، 15(2) و16(1-ج، د، ز، ح) من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وصاحبة الرسالة تمثل نفسها. وقد بدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية والبروتوكول الملحق بها بالنسبة إلى الدولة الطرف في 9 آب/أغسطس 1985 وفي 15 نيسان/أبريل 2002 على التوالي. 
الوقائع كما عرضتها
2-1 تزوجت صاحبة الرسالة في عام 1969، وعلى الرغم من أنها كانت ممرضة حسب تدريبها، واتفقت وزوجها على أن تتولى دور ربة البيت أثناء زواجهما ولن تتابع تعليمها كي تيسر لزوجها مواصلة مساره المهني. ولصاحبة الرسالة ثلاثة أطفال كبار، ولدوا بالترتيب في 1969 و1970 و1981.
2-2 أرادت صاحبة الرسالة أن تواصل تعليمها في 1984، ولكن زوجها طلب منها ألا تفعل ذلك، وأن تسانده في فترة صعوبات مهنية. وبحلول عام 1998، زالت صعوبات الزوج وشاءت صاحبة الرسالة مرة أخرى في أن تواصل تعليمها، ولكن، في أيار/مايو 1999 ، تقدم زوج صاحبة الرسالة بطلب الطلاق منها.
2-3 وفي أيلول/سبتمبر 1999، اتفقت صاحبة الرسالة وزوجها على تسوية تمت في محكمة الأسرة في نورتهايم، على أن يدفع لها 973 ماركا ألمانيا بالشهر كنفقة انفصال، و629 ماركا ألمانيا بالشهر كإعالة طفل لأصغر أبنائهما، و720 ماركا ألمانيا بالشهر لتغطية الرهن العقاري على البيت الذي واصلت صاحبة الرسالة العيش فيه.
2-4 أصبح الطلاق نهائيا في 28 تموز/يوليه 2000. وبالرغم من أن مسألة مساواة المعاشات التقاعدية كانت قد حلت كجزء من الطلاق، لم يتم التوصل إلى قرار بشأن مساواة المكاسب المتجمعة في فترة الزواج والنفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج. 
2-5 في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000، قدمت صاحبة الرسالة شكوى إلى المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية تدعي فيه أن الأنظمة القانونية المتعلقة بقانون الآثار القانونية للطلاق انتهكت حقها الدستوري في المساواة الذي تحميه المادتان 3-2 و3-3 من الدستور. 
2-6 في 30 آب/أغسطس 2000، قررت المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية رفض اتخاذ قرار في الشكوى. 
2-7 في نيسان/أبريل 2004، حكمت محكمة غوتينغن لصاحبة الرسالة بنفقة قدرها 280 يورو بالشهر بأثر رجعي حتى آب/أغسطس 2002، وهو التاريخ الذي توقف فيه زوجها عن دفع نفقة الانفصال. وتقدمت صاحبة الرسالة باستئناف ضد القرار. 
2-8 وكتبت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا دون جدوى إلى وزارة العدل الاتحادية ووزارة العدل وقضايا المرأة في لاندنيدرزاخن في 28 تموز/يوليه 2001 وفي 6 شباط/فبراير 2002 وفي 2 آذار/مارس 2002 وفي 15 كانون الثاني/يناير 2003، و22 شباط/فبراير 2003، مدعية الاستخفاف بالزواج والأسرة من جانب محاكم نيدر زاخن فضلا عن التمييز ضد المرأة.
2-9 ولا تزال الإجراءات مستمرة فيما يتعلق بالنفقة بعد الطلاق ومساواة المكاسب المتجمعة.
الشكوى 
3-1 تدعي صاحبة الرسالة بأنها تعرضت للتمييز على أساس نوع الجنس في ظل الأنظمة القانونية المتعلقة بقانون الآثار القانونية للطلاق (التعادل في المكاسب المتجمعة والنفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج) وأنها مازالت منذئذ تتأثر بهذه الأنظمة. وفي رأيها أن الأنظمة تميز بصورة منهجية ضد النساء المسنات المطلقات بعد زواج طويل ولديهن أولاد.  
3-2 فيما يتعلق بالمكاسب المتجمعة، ترى صاحبة الرسالة أن القانون ينص على أن من يكون من الزوجين أقل كسبا يتلقى نصف الزيادة في مكاسب الآخر، ولكنه لا يضع في الحسبان تحسن أو هبوط ”رأس المال البشري“ للشريكين في الزواج. وتصر على أن ذلك يشكل تمييزا، إذ يوفر الزواج في النتيجة للزوج عمل الزوجة غير المأجور. وتدعي صاحبة الرسالة بأن القانون المتعلق بتوزيع المستحقات التقاعدية قانون تمييزي كذلك وأن الأحكام التي تنظم مسألة النفقة غامضة ومبهمة وتمييزية. 
3-3 وعلاوة على ذلك، تدعي صاحبة الرسالة بصورة أكثر عمومية أن المرأة تخضع للتمييز الإجرائي لأن المرأة تتحمل منفردة مخاطر إجراءات المحاكم والإجهاد الناتج عنها لحل آثار الطلاق وتحرم المرأة أيضا من التمتع بالمساواة في وسائل الدفاع. وتدعي أيضا أن كل النساء المطلقات اللاتي وضعهن  مماثل لوضعها هن ضحايا للتمييز والحرمان والإذلال. 
3-4 تدعي صاحبة الرسالة أنها كانت قد استنفذت كل سبل الانتصاف المحلية حين قررت المحكمة عدم النظر في شكواها ضد إغفال المشرع عن مراعاة أحكام المعاملة بالمثل التي ينص عليها الدستور (المادتان 3-2 و33 من الدستور) في الأنظمة القانونية المتعلقة بقانون الآثار القانونية للطلاق. 
ملاحظات الدولة الطرف حول المقبولية
4-1 اعترضت الدولة الطرف، برسالتها المؤرخة 26 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003، على مقبولية الرسالة.
4-2 تلاحظ الدولة الطرف أن وثيقة الطلاق، التي لم تقدمها صاحبة الرسالة مع ما قدمته من الأوراق في البداية، تتضمن قرارا بشأن مساواة المعاشات فقط. ولم يتم التوصل بعد إلى قرار في إجراءات قانونية منفصلة بشأن النفقة بعد إنهاء الزواج والمساواة في المكاسب المتجمعة. وتلاحظ الدولة الطرف أيضا أن صاحبة الرسالة قدمت شكوى ضد وثيقة الطلاق وضد قانون الآثار القانونية للطلاق، بوجه عام، وهو ما رفضت المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية إصدار حكم فيه. وفي الفترة التي تلت ذلك، دأبت صاحبة الرسالة على الكتابة إلى الوزارات الاتحادية ووزارات الولايات للحصول على تعديل للأنظمة القانونية.
4-3 وفيما يتعلق بالأحكام القانونية ذات الصلة التي تنظم آثار الزواج وحقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما، والأحكام المتعلقة بالطلاق والآثار القانونية للطلاق، أوضحت الدولة الطرف أنه في حالة الطلاق، تقسم ”المكاسب المتجمعة“ بالتساوي، إذا كان الزوجان يعيشان زواجا قانونيا في إطار نظام المشاركة في المكاسب المتجمعة.  يجري أولا تحديد قيمة ممتلكات الزوجين في تاريخ الزواج (الأصول الأولية) وفي تاريخ انتهاء الزواج (الأصول النهائية). وتكون ”المكاسب المتجمعة“ هي المبلغ الذي تزيد به الأصول النهائية عن الأصول الأولية للزوج أو الزوجة. ومن تكون أصوله من الزوجين أقل يحق له طلب تعادل بمبلغ يساوي نصف الفرق في القيمة مقارنة بالمكاسب المتجمعة للشريك الآخر في الزواج (Section 1378 BGB). أما الأنظمة المتعلقة بنفقات المعيشة بعد انتهاء الزواج فتقوم في الأساس على مبدأ المسؤولية عن النفس للزوجين (السابقين). فبعد الطلاق يكون كل من الزوجين مسؤولا من حيث المبدأ عن تأمين معيشته. وبناء على ذلك، لا ينظر في أمر النفقة في الحقيقة إلا في حالات معينة. على أنه، مادامت هذه الشروط المسبقة تتوفر عموما في عدد كبير من حالات الطلاق، أصبح الحق في النفقة أقرب إلى أن يكون هو القاعدة. وتعليل ذلك، في رأي الهيئة التشريعية، هو أن الزوج الأضعف، المعوز، نظرا لحالته أو حالتها الشخصية والمالية، ينبغي أن يكون بإمكانه الاعتماد على الدعم بعد الزواج من الزوج الأقوى والأقدر. وفي ظروف معينة، ينص القانون أيضا على الحق في النفقة لفترة من التدريب أو التعليم للزوج الذي قد يكون توقف أو منع من اكتساب التعليم الرسمي أو التدريب المهني توقعا للزواج أو في أثناء الزواج. وفضلا عن ذلك، فإن القانون المتعلق بمساواة المعاشات ينص على واجب الزوج الذي يكتسب استحقاقات تقاعدية أكبر مما اكتسبه الزوج الآخر أثناء الزواج، أن يحقق المساواة بإعطائه نصف الفرق في القيمة. 
4-4 وترى الدولة الطرف أن الرسالة غير مقبولة لعدم وجود حيف بموجب المادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري التي تنص على أنه لا يجوز تقديم شكاوى إلا من الضحايا، وعليهم أن يثبتوا أنهم أنفسهم تضرروا بسب انتهاك للقانون. فالمراجعة المجردة للدستورية بواسطة شكوى فردية أمر غير جائز. وكان الحال سيختلف لو كانت صاحبة الرسالة قد تأثرت فعلا تأثرا سلبيا مباشرا بوضع قانوني خلقته أحكام قانونية قائمة. بيد أن الحال هنا ليست كذلك، لأن المحاكم هي التي يجب أن تطبق القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق بالنسبة إلى صاحبة الرسالة. وترى الدولة الطرف أن صاحبة الشكوى لا تستطيع بشكواها أن تحقق مراجعة عامة وأساسية للقانون الألماني المتعلق بالآثار القانونية للطلاق. 
4-5 وبناء على هذه الحجة، تؤكد الدولة الطرف أن أساس شكوى صاحبة الرسالة هو إجراءات طلاقها هي؛ ولا يجوز إلا في هذا الإطار إجراء استعراض (مباشر) للأحكام القانونية المطبقة بالنسبة إلى القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق. 
4-6 وتحتج الدولة الطرف أيضا بأن الشكوى تفتقر إلى الإثباتات الكافية ومن ثم لا يجوز قبولها. وإن عدم توفر معلومات ملموسة من صاحبة الرسالة عن التسويات المالية التي تمت في إجراءات الطلاق، والأساس القانوني الذي بنيت عليه وما إذا كانت تضررت ماليا نتيجة لها وإلى أي مدى مقارنة بزوجها المطلق، يجعل من المستحيل التبين مما إذا كانت الحقوق المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية قد انتهكت، وما هي الحقوق حالة صاحبة الرسالة. 
4-7 تلاحظ الدولة الطرف، بوجه خاص، عدم الكشف عن محتويات وثيقة الطلاق أو عدم تقديمها، وغياب المعلومات عما إذا كانت الأحكام القانونية قد طبقت في قضية صاحبة الرسالة وما هي هذه الأحكام؛ وما هي النتائج المالية، وعدم وجود معلومات عن المساواة في المعاشات والمكاسب المتجمعة، وعن مبلغ النفقة التي تلقته صاحبة الرسالة بعد انتهاء الزواج. وتخلص الدولة الطرف إلى أن ادعاءات صاحبة الرسالة بأن القانون الألماني الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق يظلمها ماليا مقارنة بزوجها المطلق ما زالت بحاجة إلى إثبات وأن الإشارة إلى دراسات عالمية عن ظلم مالي مزعوم للمطلقات غير كافية في هذا السياق.
4-8 وتؤكد الدولة الطرف كذلك، من باب التحوط فقط وبرغم عدم مقبولية الشكوى لعدم وجود ضرر، عدم استنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية وهو، في هذه الحالة، تقديم شكوى دستورية بالشكل المقبول قانونيا. وفي حين أن صاحبة الرسالة رفعت شكوى دستورية ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق بوجه عام، فلا يجوز، وفقا لقانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية العليا (المادة 93، الفقرة 3)، تقديم شكوى مباشرة ضد أي قانون إلا في غضون سنة واحدة من بدء نفاذ القانون المعني، مما يجعل الشكوى الدستورية من صاحبة الرسالة ضد القانون بوجه عام غير جائزة لهذا السبب وحده.
4-9 وتعلن الدولة الطرف أيضا أن مسألة مساواة المعاشات فقط هي التي سويت في سياق الطلاق. وقصرت صاحبة الرسالة استئنافها ضد وثيقة الطلاق على حكم الطلاق نفسه، دون أن تجعل مسألة التساوي في المعاشات أيضا موضوع المراجعة من جانب محكمة الاستئناف (Oberlandesgericht Braunschweig).  ولو فعلت صاحبة الرسالة ذلك لكان مقبولا وكان من المعقول توقعه منها.  والإخفاق في تقديم استئناف مطلوب ومعقول لا بد أن يفضي إلى رفض الشكوى وفقا للمادة 4-1 من البروتوكول الاختياري. 
4-10 وفيما يتعلق بعدم مقبولية الشكوى بسبب توقيت تقديمه، ترى الدولة الطرف أن الوقائع التي هي موضوع الشكوى حدثت قبل بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري بالنسبة إلى جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية. وفي هذا الصدد، ترى الدولة الطرف أنه ما دامت إجراءات الطلاق وحدها هي موضوع الشكوى ولم يتم التوصل إلى قرار نهائي حتى الآن إلا بالنسبة لمساواة المعاشات في سياق الطلاق، فإن النقطة الحاسمة بالنسبة لأسباب عدم مقبولية الشكوى هي الوقت الذي أصبح فيه هذا القرار نهائيا، أي 28 تموز/يوليه 2000. والبروتوكول الإضافي بدأ نفاذه بالنسبة إلى ألمانيا في 15 نيسان/أبريل 2002. 
تعليقات صاحبة الرسالة على ملاحظات الدولة الطرف حول المقبولية    
5-1 ترى صاحبة الرسالة أن شرح الدولة الطرف للأحكام القانونية ذات الصلة التي تنظم آثار الزواج وحقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما، والأحكام المتعلقة بالطلاق والآثار القانونية للطلاق لا يأتي على وصف التمييز والإجحاف المستمرين للأشخاص الذين تحق لهم المساواة في إجراءات الطلاق، وهؤلاء عادة هم  النساء. وتشير إلى أن التركيبة الاجتماعية في ألمانيا تكفل للرجل، في العادة، التقدم مهنيا أثناء الزواج، بينما تضطر النساء إلى وقف حياتهن الوظيفية وتقدمهن المهني بسبب مسؤوليتهن الرئيسية المستمرة عن الأسرة وتربية الأطفال، مما يجعلهن في موقع ضعف واضح، وخاصة بعد الانفصال أو الطلاق. فالقانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق لا يراعي بصورة كافية، أو لا يراعي على الإطلاق، هذه الحقائق المجتمعية والأسرية والزواجية الأساسية، مما يؤدي إلى الإضرار بالمرأة. وهذه بالذات هي حالة المطلقات في سن متأخرة اللاتي أجلن خططهن الوظيفية أثناء الزواج.
5-2 وترى صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن تنفيذ الحقوق والمطالب المدعاة في الطلاق في منتهى الصعوبة لأن المحاكم عموما تتجاهل الاتفاقات الزوجية والحالات الأسرية، مما يضر بالمرأة، ثم إن الأحكام المتعلقة بالتساوي تجعل المساواة مرهونة بحسن سلوك المرأة أثناء الزواج وبعد الطلاق، وهذا يخضع المرأة لسيطرة اجتماعية صارمة من جانب زوجها المطلق ومن المحاكم. أما السلوك غير اللائق من جانب الزوج فلا يخضع لأي نوع من العقوبة. وتقول صاحبة الرسالة إن هذا التمييز والإجحاف بحق المرأة المطلقة ما كان ليكون لولا وجود تشريع ناقص ومبهم. 
5-3 وترفض صاحبة الرسالة حجة الدولة الطرف بأن الشكوى غير مقبولة لعدم وجود ضرر بالقول إنها منذ طلاقها مازالت تتأثر شخصيا ومباشرة بالقانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق. وتصر على أنها متأثرة ليس فقط بقرارات محاكم الأسرة، بل بالتمييز في إجراءات الطلاق أيضا، الناشئة خاصة عن إهمال المشرع تنظيم آثار  الطلاق وفقا للمادة 3-2 من الدستور بحيث لا يقع أي تمييز أو إجحاف. وإن شكواها، في هذا الصدد، موجهة تحديدا ضد ”إهمال من جانب واضع القانون“.
5-4 وفيما يتعلق بعدم وجود أدلة كافية، قالت صاحبة الرسالة إنها، في حين استشهدت بإحصاءات وبآراء الخبراء في شكواها الدستورية وفي رسائلها إلى الوزارات، كانت حالتها الشخصية كامرأة مطلقة شاهدا على نقص الأحكام التشريعية والممارسة القضائية وما ينشأ عن ذلك من تمييز ضد المرأة. وتصر صاحبة الرسالة على أنها قدمت أدلة ملموسة على ما تعرضت له من إجحاف مادي أساسي. وأوضحت أنها لو لم تتوقف عن العمل مراعاة لمسؤولياتها العائلية وحاجات زوجها لتمكنت من تحقيق دخل خاص بها بمقدار 000.5 يورو بالشهر، مع معاش تقاعدي متناسب في الشيخوخة.  
5-5 تقول صاحبة الرسالة إن المدفوعات الفعلية للمساواة في المعاش التي يتم التوصل إليها في الطلاق لا صلة لها بالموضوع لأن الإجحاف التمييزي إنما يبدأ ويستمر بعد الطلاق. وفي حالتها بالذات، منذ أن رفع زوجها دعوى طلاق في أيار/مايو 1999، توقف معاش الشيخوخة الذي كانت تتقاضاه، وقدره 500 يورو بالشهر. ولو لم تكن قد توقف مراعاة لحاجات زوجها أو أسرتها لكانت قد حققت مابين 000.47 يورو (في حالة بقائها متزوجة) و000.94 يورو (في حالة دخلها الخاص) لحساب معاشها في شيخوختها.  
5-6 وفيما يتعلق باستنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية، قالت صاحبة الرسالة إن شكواها الدستورية كانت موجهة ضد الآثار القانونية للطلاق لأن المادتين 3-2 و3-3 من الدستور قد أخل بهما في حالتها الشخصية، ولم تكن موجهة بشكل عام ضد الآثار القانونية للطلاق فقط. وشكواها لم تكن موجهة ”بوجه عام“ ضد قانون، بل ضد التمييز الوارد فيه وغفلة واضع القانون عن إزالة التمييز والإجحاف اللذين تتعرض لهما المرأة المطلقة، وتتأثر بهما تأثرا مباشرا. 
5-7 وتلاحظ أن الشكوى الدستورية كانت مقبولة وبذلك تكون قد استنفدت سبل الانتصاف المحلية. وأوضحت أن شكواها المتعلقة بالآثار القانونية للطلاق لم ترفض لكونها ”غير مقبولة“ أو ”لا أساس لها“ بل رفض اتخاذ قرار بشأنها. وتقول صاحبة الرسالة كذلك إن المادة 93 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية لا تحدد أي مدة قانونية بخصوص إهمالات من جانب الدولة. وأشارت صاحبة الرسالة، دعما لحجتها، إلى قرار صادر عن المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية (BverfGE 56, 54, 70) ينص على أن الشكاوى الدستورية المتعلقة بإهمال مستمر من جانب واضع القانون لا تحتاج بالضرورة إلى استعمال مسبق لأي سبل انتصاف قانونية ولا تحتاج إلى التقيد بمبدأ التقادم، المنصوص عليه في المادة 93-2 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية. وعلاوة على ذلك، قالت إن شكواها الدستورية ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق كانت مقبولة أيضا بدون استنفاد سبل الانتصاف القانونية مسبقا وفقا للجملة الثانية من المادة 93-2 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية بسبب الأهمية العمومية والمسائل الدستورية الأساسية المطروحة.
5-8 وتقول صاحبة الرسالة كذلك إن طلباتها للمساعدة المالية لتغطية الإجراءات القانونية رفضت في عدة حالات لأن احتمالات النجاح في هذه الإجراءات كانت غير موجودة، ولم تضع المحاكم في اعتبارها الحقائق الأسرية والزواجية. وبدون هذه المساعدة، حرمت من استعمال سبل الانتصاف المحلية بسبب العوائق المالية.  وأخيرا، قالت إن المحاكم تسير بسرعة كبيرة في إجراءات الطلاق بينما تتباطأ جدا في الإجراءات المتعلقة بالآثار القانونية للطلاق حين تطالب المرأة بمدفوعات المساواة.  وهذا ما حدث في حالتها هي، حيث كانت تحاول، منذ أيلول/سبتمبر 2001، الحصول على المعلومات ذات الصلة من زوجها المطلق لحساب مقدار النفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج، مما اضطرها إلى إقامة دعوى في آب/أغسطس 2002 للحصول على هذه المعلومات. وحتى الآن لم تنجح دعواها في الحصول على المعلومات المطلوبة. 
5-9 وتكرر صاحبة الرسالة قولها بأنه حتى آب/أغسطس 2003 لم يصدر أي قرار من المحكمة بشأن النفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج. وكانت تتلقى شهريا مبلغ 497 يورو، ولكنها لم تعد تتلقى شيئا اعتبارا من آب/أغسطس 2002، بعد مرافعات طويلة وشاقة انتهت في غير صالحها. وتقول صاحبة الرسالة إنها استأنفت الحكم ولكن لا أمل لها بأن تولي المحاكم الاعتبار لشواغلها. وتقدر أنها لو كانت قد أكملت دراستها وركزت على حياتها الوظيفية بدلا من دعم زوجها والعناية بالأسرة، لكانت الآن قادرة على الكسب بقدر ما يكسب زوجها، أي 000.5 يورو شهريا.
5-10 وفيما يتعلق بالحجج التي ساقتها الدولة الطرف بالنسبة للأسباب الزمنية لعدم مقبولية الشكوى، تشير صاحبة الرسالة إلى أن وثيقة الطلاق أصبحت نهائية في تموز/يوليه 2000 ولكنها مازالت تتأثر مباشرة بالأحكام التمييزية في القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق.  ولم تثمر الخطوات التي اتخذتها - الشكوى الدستورية والمداخلات مع الوزارات - عن شيء وعلى الغرار نفسه، مازالت تعاني من التمييز والإجحاف والمهانة من المحاكم.
تعليقات إضافية من الدولة الطرف عن مقبولية الشكوى بناء على طلب من الفريق العامل  
6-1 بحسب ما تقول الدولة الطرف، اعتبرت الشكوى الدستورية العامة من صاحبة الرسالة ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000 غير مقبولة لعدة أسباب.
6-2 تقول الدولة الطرف إنه، وفقا للفقرة 3 من المادة 93 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية لا يجوز تقديم شكوى دستورية موجهة ضد قانون إلا في غضون سنة من بدء نفاذه. والقصد من هذا الحد الزمني المانع هو الأمن القانوني. وعدم مراعاة هذا الموعد النهائي، كما هي الحال في الشكوى الدستورية (الإضبارة رقم BvR 1320/00) التي رفعتها صاحبة الرسالة عموما ضد ”القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق“ في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000، يجعل الشكوى الدستورية غير مقبولة. ولن تقبل المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية شكوى دستورية غير مقبولة من أجل اتخاذ قرار بشأنها. 
6-3 لا توافق الدولة الطرف على حجة صاحبة الرسالة بأن الفقرة 3 من المادة 93 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية لا تنطبق هنا لأن شكواها الدستورية تستهدف إغفالا من جانب واضع القانون. فإن عدم تلبية طلبات معينة أو عدم تلبيتها إلى المدى المرغوب لا يعني وجود إغفال. بل إن العامل الحاسم هو اعتبار واضع القانون لهذه الطلبات. في القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق نص واضع القانون على عدة أحكام قانونية كانت، في نظره كافية ووافية ومناسبة. فالأنظمة يوجد كل منها للأحوال الحياتية التي ينظمها. ولا أهمية لاعتبار صاحبة الرسالة أن هذه الأنظمة تخالف الفقرتين 2 و3 من المادة 3 من القانون الأساسي لجمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية لأنها، برأيها، لا تولي اعتبارا كافيا لمسائل الزواج والأسرة، ومن ثم لا تشكل قضية إغفال.
6-4 وتمضي الدولة الطرف قائلة إن الشكوى الدستورية التي رفعتها صاحبة الرسالة في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000 والموجهة عموما ضد ”القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق“ لم تكن مقبولة لأسباب أخرى. كشرط أساسي لتحديد ما إذا كان الموعد النهائي المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 3 من المادة 93 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية قد استوفي أولا يجب على مقدم الطلب أن يحدد أولا ما هو الحكم الفعلي الذي يعترض عليه، أي ضد أي فقرة أو ضد أي فقرة فرعية يوجه شكواه. وليست هذه هي الحال بالنسبة للشكوى الدستورية التي قدمتها صاحبة الرسالة في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000 إذ لا تشير إلى أي مواد أو فقرات أو فقرات فرعية من القانون المدني، تعتبرها مخالفة للدستور، ولا تذكر عدد الأحكام التي تشكوها، وبهذا جعلت شكواها غير مقبولة.
6-5 إضافة إلى ذلك، تؤكد الدولة الطرف أن الشروط المسبقة المنصوص عليها في  المادة 90 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية لم تستوف أيضا. فوفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 90 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية تنص على أنه يجوز لأي شخص أن يقدم شكوى دستورية بناء على التأكد من انتهاك حقوقه الأساسية أو انتهاك أحد الحقوق الممنوحة بموجب الفقرة 4 من المادة 20، والمواد 33 و38 و101 و103 و104 من القانون الأساسي لجمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية من جانب السلطة العامة. فالفقرة 2 من المادة 90 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية تنص كذلك على أنه لا يجوز تقديم شكوى دستورية إلا بعد الرجوع إلى المحاكم - بقدر ما يكون ذلك مقبولا في حالة وقوع اعتداء على الحقوق. وفي حالة الرجوع إلى المحاكم يجب استنفاد سبل الانتصاف القانونية، أي الرجوع إلى المحاكم بكل درجاتها. وشرط استنفاد سبل الانتصاف القانونية هذا، ومن ثم مبدأ التسلسل، ينطبق خاصة على الشكاوى الدستورية ضد أحكام قانونية. والشكوى الدستورية ليست دعوى عامة. لا يجوز أن يقدمها إلا الشخص المستوثق من أن حقوقه المحمية بالمادة 90 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية قد انتهكتها السلطة العامة. 
6-6 وتشير الدولة الطرف تبعا لذلك إلى أن الحكم القانوني لا يمكن الاعتراض عليه بشكوى دستورية إلا إذا كان الشاكي نفسه متضررا بهذا الحكم حاليا وبصورة مباشرة - وليس بعمل من الأعمال التنفيذية. ومن أجل تقرير ما إذا كان قانون ما و/أو حكم قانوني معين يضر بالمواطن الفرد وإلى أي مدى، يجب أن تعرض الحالة بالذات في إطار حكم قانوني معين كي تبت فيها المحكمة. وينطبق هذا على صاحبة الرسالة بالنسبة إلى القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق الذي تشكو بأنه لا يتسق مع الحقوق الأساسية. ولهذا السبب أيضا، وبصرف النظر عما إذا كان الموعد النهائي المحدد في المادة 93، الفقرة 3 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية قد روعي أم لا، لا تستطيع صاحبة الرسالة أن تقدم شكوى دستورية عامة ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق. فعليها أولا أن تقيم دعوى للحصول على قرار من محاكم مختصة ومتخصصة بشأن التبعات المختلفة للطلاق مثل الإعالة الزوجية بعد الزواج وتقاسم المعاش التقاعدي واقتسام المكاسب المتجمعة بالتساوي. وبعد ذلك فقط يجوز تقديم شكوى دستورية بناء على التأكد من أن الأحكام المعينة في القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق التي تطبقها المحاكم تخالف الفقرتين 2 و3 من المادة 3 من القانون الأساسي. وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة تطبق وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 93 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية مهلة مقدارها شهر واحد بعد تبليغ قرار آخر محكمة أو النطق به أو إرساله إلى الشاكي. 
6-7 تقول الدولة الطرف إنه لم يتخذ حتى الآن أي قرار في إجراءات قانونية أمام محكمة الأسرة بدأتها صاحبة الرسالة بشأن الإعالة الزوجية بعد الزواج، وقد منحت صاحبة الرسالة مساعدة قانونية ويمثلها محام. ولم تصل المحكمة إلى قرار حتى الآن بشأن مبلغ الإعالة الذي سيدفع إلى صاحبة الرسالة. ويجوز لصاحبة الرسالة أن تقدم استئنافا ضد هذا القرار. وحينئذ فقط يمكن التفكير في عرض الأمر على المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية.
6-8 ترى الدولة الطرف أن الإجراءات القانونية بشأن اقتسام المكاسب المتجمعة هي الآن في مرحلة النظر في طلب صاحبة الرسالة المقدم في 8 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003 للحصول على مساعدة قانونية وتعيين محام يمثلها في المقاضاة. ولا يزال الطلب معلقا بسبب دعاوى لاحقة من صاحبة الرسالة تحاول بها تجريد القاضي من أهليته بناء على تنازع المصالح في الإجراءات المتعلقة بالإعالة الزوجية، واحتجت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا على قرار محكمة براونشوايغ العليا الإقليمية الصادر في 11 شباط/فبراير 2004، الأمر الذي لم تبت فيه  المحكمة بعد. 
6-9 تخلص الدولة الطرف إلى القول بأن سبل الانتصاف القانونية المحلية لم تكن قد استنفدت عندما قدمت صاحبة الرسالة شكوى دستورية عامة ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000. ولهذا السبب أيضا كانت الشكوى الدستورية غير مقبولة. 
6-10 وتحتج الدولة الطرف أخيرا بأنه لا يكفي مجرد الاستشهاد بمنشورات علمية لتبرير شكوى دستورية، والاعتقاد، بصورة عامة، كما فعلت الكاتبة، بأن معادلة المكاسب المتجمعة كاقتسام المعاش التقاعدي بذاته و/أو القانون المتعلق بالدعم الزوجي بصفته هذه يتعارض مع الدستور. 
6-11 وتؤكد الدولة الطرف أن الشكوى الدستورية التي قدمتها صاحبة الرسالة ضد القانون الخاص بالآثار القانونية للطلاق في 10 تموز/يوليه 2000 كانت غير مقبولة بوجه عام للأسباب المبينة أعلاه. وحيث أن الشكوى بشأن عدم الدستورية المقدمة بطريقة قانونية فقط هي التي تستوفي شروط استنفاد سبل الانتصاف القانونية، كانت شكوى صاحبة الرسالة غير مقبولة وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
6-12 وأخيرا تشير الدولة الطرف إلى الأسباب الأخرى المبينة في رسالتها الأصلية التي أعلنت فيها أن رسالة صاحبة الرسالة غير مقبولة.
تعليقات إضافية من صاحبة الرسالة حول المقبولية  
7-1 فيما يتعلق بإجراءات الطلاق في محكمة الدرجة الأولى عام 1999 (أمتسغريخت نورتهايم)، تذكر صاحبة الرسالة أن حكم الطلاق الصادر في 10 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1999 تضمن أيضا مساواة المعاشات، وهو مطلب قانوني وفقا للمادة 1587 من القانون المدني، بناء على صيغة أوردت وصفها في العرض الذي قدمته من قبل. وتؤكد صاحبة الرسالة أن هذه المساواة في المعاشات، التي يفترض أنها ”مساواة عادلة“ ليست عادلة على الإطلاق وهي غير متوازنة وتمييزية إذ لا تضع في الاعتبار آثار تقسيم العمل والتفاهم الذي كان متفقا عليه أثناء الزواج. وفي قضيتها بالذات، قالت إن زوجها المطلق سيصل إلى معاش أعلى بكثير من المبلغ المحدد بمساواة المعاشات. ومن ناحية أخرى، كانت هناك شكوك كثيرة حول ما إذا كانت ستستطيع الحصول على المبلغ المقرر، ومتى تحصل عليه  وإلى أي درجة. 
7-2 وتقول صاحبة الرسالة كذلك أنه على الرغم من مطالباتها المتكررة لم تعالج مسألة الإعالة بعد الزواج ومسألة معادلة المكاسب المتجمعة في حكم الطلاق ولا في استئنافها ضد الطلاق، الذي رفضته محكمة الاستئناف في 23 أيار/مايو 2000. كانت هذه هي الحال لأن محكمة الأسرة كانت قد أحالت بعض الالتزامات والاتفاقات الزوجية الخاصة المتعلقة بضمانها المادي والاجتماعي وفي الشيخوخة إلى المحكمة المدنية للحكم فيها. وتؤكد صاحبة الرسالة أن تعليلات محكمة الأسرة الأولى وتعليلات محكمة الاستئناف في طلاقها تبين أن أجهزة العدل تراعي وتحابي قطعا وحصرا رأي ومصالح الرجل الذي يطلب الطلاق. 
7-3 تشير صاحبة الرسالة، فيما يتعلق بشكواها الدستورية مع القرار الصادر في 30 آب/أغسطس 2000، إلى العروض المستفيضة التي قدمتها قبل ذلك وتؤكد أن الطابع التمييزي للآثار القانونية للطلاق مازال قائما.  
7-4 وفيما يتعلق باستنفاد سبل الانتصاف، تؤكد صاحبة الرسالة، خلافا لآراء الدولة الطرف، أن من غير الضروري تقديم استئناف متميز ضد مساواة المعاشات لأن هذه المساواة جزء من حكم الطلاق. وخلافا لتأكيدات الدولة الطرف لم يكن مثل هذا الاستئناف المنفصل ضروريا ولا متوقعا، لأن مساواة المعاشات التي يقتضيها القانون هي، وفقا للمادة 1578 من القانون المدني، ”حكم تشريعي لا غموض فيه“، وإلغاء الطلاق يؤدي تلقائيا إلى إلغاء مساواة المعاشات. وتؤكد صاحبة الرسالة أن شكواها الدستورية كانت مقبولة ومبررة أيضا ضد مساواة المعاشات التي يقتضيها القانون بدون استنفاد سبل الانتصاف في المحاكم الدنيا. وأوضحت أن قرار المحكمة الدستورية عدم قبول شكواها أيضا احتوى الجزء باء من شكواها، وهو الشكوى ضد مساواة المعاشات المقررة بالقانون. وتعيد صاحبة الرسالة تأكيدها أن شكواها الدستورية لم تكن موجهة ضد الآثار القانونية للطلاق بل ضد إغفال المشرع عن حذف العناصر التمييزية والمضرة بحق المرأة المطلقة. ونتيجة لذلك، أصرت صاحبة الرسالة على أن شكواها مقبولة أيضا بالنسبة إلى مساواة المعاشات التي يقرها القانون وفقا للمادة 4-1 من البروتوكول الإضافي لأن سبل الانتصاف المحلية قد استنفدت بالشكوى الدستورية المقبولة، ولكنها لم تقبل من أجل اتخاذ قرار بشأنها. 
7-5 تصر صاحبة الرسالة على أنه، خلافا لتأكيدات الدولة، لم يكن استنفاد سبل الانتصاف ضروريا بالنسبة إلى شكواها الدستورية بشأن محالفة المادة 3-2 و3 من الدستور لأن المادة 3-2 توضح تعليمات الدستور الصريحة بشأن محتوى ونطاق واجب التشريع المنوط بواضع القانون. وفضلا عن ذلك، لم يكن استنفاد سبل الانتصاف ضروريا أيضا لأن شكواها الدستورية أثارت قضايا دستورية أساس وذات أهمية عامة، وفقا للمادة 90-2 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية. وتكرر صاحبة الرسالة قولها إن شكواها مقبولة بموجب المادة 4-1 من البروتوكول الإضافي لأن استنفاد سبل الانتصاف عن طريق المحاكم لم يكن ضروريا، وكانت قد استنفدت سبل الانتصاف المحلية بالشكوى الدستورية المقبولة، ولكنها لم تقبل من أجل اتخاذ قرار بشأنها. 
قضايا وإجراءات أمام اللجنة بشأن المقبولية  
8-1 ستقرر اللجنة، وفقا للمادة 64 من نظامها الداخلي، ما إذا كانت الرسالة مقبولة أو غير مقبولة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري.
8-2 ويجوز للجنة، وفقا للمادة 66 من نظامها الداخلي، أن تقرر النظر في مقبولية رسالة من الرسائل وفي موضوعها كل بمعزل عن الآخر. 
8-3 وتأكدت اللجنة من أن المسألة لم يسبق أن نظرت فيها اللجنة وليست الآن محل دراسة بمقتضى إجراء آخر من إجراءات التحقيق الدولي أو التسوية الدولية.
8-4 ترى اللجنة أن موضوع الرسالة يتعلق بآثار الطلاق، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بمعادلة المكاسب المتجمعة ومساواة المعاشات، والنفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج. وتلاحظ أن إجراءات الطلاق بدأها زوج صاحبة الرسالة في أيار/مايو 2000. وتلاحظ أيضا أن الطلاق نفسه أصبح نهائيا مع مسألة مساواة المعاشات في 28 تموز/يوليه 2000، أي قبل بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الإضافي بالنسبة إلى الدولة الطرف في 15 نيسان/أبريل 2002. وإذ ترى اللجنة أن صاحبة الرسالة لم تقدم أي حجج مقنعة تبين أن الوقائع، من حيث صلتها بمساواة المعاشات، استمرت بعد هذا التاريخ، وتعتبر أنها، وفقا للمادة 4، الفقرة 2(هـ) من البروتوكول الاختياري، لا يجوز لها، بسبب التوقيت، النظر في الجزء المتعلق بمساواة المعاشات من الرسالة. 
8-5 وفضلا عن ذلك، فيما يتعلق بقضية مساواة المعاشات، تلاحظ اللجنة حجة الدولة الطرف بأن صاحبة الرسالة قصرت استئنافها ضد حكم الطلاق على النطق بالحكم نفسه وليس على مساواة المعاشات التي هي محل مراجعة من جانب محكمة استئناف. وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضا حجة صاحبة الرسالة بأن نجاح الاستئناف ضد الطلاق يؤدي تلقائيا إلى إلغاء مساواة المعاشات لأن هذا العنصر هو جزء إلزامي من حكم الطلاق. وترى اللجنة أنه بالرغم من قرار مساواة المعاشات الإلزامي في حكم الطلاق، كان من المعقول أن ينتظر من صاحبة الرسالة أن تدرج استئنافا محددا إلى محكمة الاستئناف يتعلق بهذه المسألة، وفي شكواها الدستورية. وتخلص اللجنة إلى أنه تبعا لذلك لم تستنفد صاحبة الرسالة سبل الانتصاف المحلية فيما يتعلق بمسألة مساواة المعاشات. ومن ثم فإن هذا الجزء من الرسالة غير مقبول أيضا بموجب المادة 4 الفقرة 1 من البروتوكول الاختياري. 
8-6 تلاحظ اللجنة كذلك أن المحكمة الدستورية الاتحادية رفضت شكوى صاحبة الرسالة، وفي هذا الصدد، تعتمد على تفسير الدولة الطرف بأن تقديم الشكوى لم يتم بالطريقة المقبولة لعدة أسباب، منها لأن الشكوى لم تقدم ضمن  المهلة المقررة. واللجنة غير مقتنعة بحجة صاحبة الرسالة أن شكواها الدستورية قدمت بالشكل المقبول كشكوى ضد تقصير واضع القانون في إزالة العناصر التمييزية من القانون التي تضررت بها شخصيا - بدلا من تقديم شكوى عامة حول الآثار القانونية للطلاق. ولذلك، تخلص اللجنة إلى أن الشكوى الدستورية التي قدمت بشكل غير مقبول في 10 تموز/يوليه 2002 لا يمكن اعتبارها اعتراف باستنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية من جانب صاحبة الرسالة. 
8-7 وتلاحظ اللجنة أن الإجراءات المنفصلة المتعلقة بمسألتي معادلة المكاسب المتجمعة والنفقة بعد انتهاء الزواج لم تسو نهائيا بعد. وحيث أن صاحبة الرسالة لم تنكر أن الأمر كذلك ولم تجادل بصورة مقنعة فيما يتعلق بالمقبولية بأن الإجراءات قد استغرقت أمدا طويلا بدرجة غير معقولة أو كان من غير المحتمل أي تحقق لها الإنصاف، ترى اللجنة أن هذه الادعاءات غير مقبولة بموجب المادة 4، الفقرة 1 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
8-8 ولذلك تقرر اللجنة:
(أ) أن هذه الرسالة غير مقبولة بمقتضى الفقرة 1 من المادة 4، لإخفاق صاحبة الرسالة في استنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية، والفقرة 2(هـ) لأن الوقائع المتنازع فيها حدثت قبل بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري بالنسبة إلى الدولة ولم تستمر بعد ذلك التاريخ؛
(ب) أن يبلغ هذا القرار إلى الدولة الطرف وإلى صاحبة الرسالة.

تذييل: الرأي الفردي لعضوتي اللجنة السيدة كرستينا مورفاي والسيدة مريام بلميهوب زرداني(رأي مخالف)
في رأينا أن الرسالة المقدمة مقبولة جزئيا. وفي حين أنني أتفق مع الأكثرية في أن الدعوى المتعلقة بالمقرر المؤرخ 28 تموز/يوليه 2000 بشأن الطلاق والمساواة في المعاشات التقاعدية غير مقبولة زمنيا فإنني أعتقد أن الدعوة المنفصلة المتعلقة بالإجراءات الجارية بشأن مسائل المكاسب المتجمعة والإعالة الزوجية تستوفي في الواقع جميع معايير القبول.
وترى الأكثرية أن الدعاوى المنفصلة، (المتعلقة بالانتهاكات المزعومة للاتفاقية فيما يتعلق بالجوانب الموضوعية والإجرائية لمسألة المساواة في المكاسب المتجمعة للنفقة بعد الطلاق) هي غير مقبولة بالنظر إلى عدم استنفاد سبل الانتصاف المحلية، (المادة 4-1).
ووفقا للبروتوكول الاختياري كقاعدة عامة، لا بد من استنفاد جميع وسائل الانتصاف المحلية المتاحة، ”إلا استغرق تطبيق وسائل الانتصاف هذه أمدا طويلا بدرجة غير معقولة أو كان من غير المحتمل أن يحقق انتصافا فعالا“.
وفي رأينا أنه يجب تقييم الإجراءات المحلية على أساس كل حالة على حدة بشأن طابعها المتعلق ”باستغراقها أمدا طويلا بدرجة غير معقولة“.
ففي القضية الحالية، ما برحت الإجراءات المتعلقة بالنفقة الزوجية والمكاسب المتجمعة مستمرة لمدة خمس سنوات تقريبا. (وحسب الفقرة 7-2 من مقرر اللجنة المتعلق بإمكانية القبول أفادت مقدمة الرسالة بأنه ”رغم حثها المتكرر، فإن مسألة الإعالة بعد الزواج ومسألة المساواة في المكاسب المتجمعة لم تعالجا لا في حكم الطلاق ولا في استئنافها ضد الطلاق، الذي رفضته محكمة الاستئناف وهي المحكمة العليا في ولاية براونشفايغ، في 23 أيار/مايو 2000“. وحسب ملاحظات الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية، الملخصة في الفقرة 4-2 من مقرر اللجنة: ”لم يتم التوصل بعد إلى قرار نهائي في الإجراءات المنفصلة المتعلقة بالنفقة بعد إنهاء الزواج والمساواة في المكاسب المتجمعة“). ورغم أن محكمة غويتنجين قد حكمت لمقدمة الرسالة في نيسان/أبريل 2004 بمدفوعات للإعالة مقدارها 280 يورو في الشهر بمفعول رجعي يعود إلى آب/أغسطس 2002، (انظر الفقرة 2-7 من مقرر اللجنة)، فإن المقرر المتعلق بالنفقة لم يزل غير نهائي، بسبب استئناف مقدمة الرسالة. وكذلك لم يتم التوصل بعد إلى قرار نهائي في قضية المساواة في المكاسب المتجمعة. وقد استمرت هذه الإجراءات الجارية لفترة سنتين بعد تصديق الدولة الطرف على البروتوكول الاختياري.
بلى، فقد يكون هناك قضايا وحالات لا يمكن أن يعتبر فيها فترة الوقت ذاتها على أنها ”أمد طويل بدرجة غير معقولة“ بيد أن جوهر موضوع الإجراءات في الحالة الراهنة هو أساسا تقرير ومنح مصادر مالية/مادية لتأمين معيشة مقدمة الرسالة. فالسيدة ب. – ج.. هي الآن في السابعة والخمسين من العمر، وكانت في الثانية والخمسين عندما طلقها زوجها بعد ثلاثة عقود من الزواج. لقد كرست مقدمة الرسالة، كما تفعل الكثيرات من النسوة في العالم، كل سنين حياتها الراشدة للقيام بعمل غير مأجور في العائلة في حين قام زوجها، الذي كانت تعتمد عليه ماليا لذلك السبب، بالتقدم في عمله وبزيادة دخله. وحسب الرسائل المقدمة منها، فإن وضعها المالي في غاية عدم الاستقرار، وهذا أقل ما يقال. فهناك أوقات تتلقى فيها بعض الإعالة، وهناك أوقات لا تتلقى فيها أي شيء. (وفي هذه الأثناء، يتمتع زوجها السابق الذي رَسمَل بنجاح الثلاثين عاما من العمل غير المأجور الذي قامت به مقدمة الرسالة، بدخل يقارب 000.5 يورو في الشهر، وهو مرتب جيد جدا. (انظر مقرر اللجنة، الفقرة 5-9، الجملة الأخيرة). أما مقدمة الرسالة، التي ليس لديها أي خبرة خارج البيت والعائلة والتي تعتبر ”امرأة مسنة“، فإن فرصتها لدخول سوق العمالة وإعالة نفسها ماليا جد ضئيلة. ومن المحزن والمخزي أن تضطر هذه المرأة، بعد تربية ثلاثة أطفال وقضاء عمرها تعمل في البيت، إلى العيش بدون دخل منتظم يمكن الاعتماد عليه، وحتى بعد مضي خمس سنوات على الطلاق الذي حدث رغم إرادتها. فكان ينبغي للمحاكم المحلية في هذه الظروف تقرير ومنح مبلغ إعالة لائق بها منذ زمن طويل. فالنظام القانوني والقضائي القادر على إنجاز إجراءات طلاق مطعون فيه بعد ثلاثة عقود من الزواج في سنة واحدة فقط، لهو بقادر على إنجاز إجراءات الإعالة بعد الطلاق (والمكاسب المتجمعة)، بنفس السرعة والكفاءة. فأن تعيش امرأة مسنة ربت ثلاثة أطفال وعملت لمصلحة زوجها لفترة ثلاثة عقود في حالة عدم يقين كهذه لمدة خمس سنوات بعد الطلاق يعتبر بحق أمرا غير مقبول وانتهاكا خطيرا لحقوقها الإنسانية بحد ذاتها.
وفي رأينا، وبناء عليه، فإن تطبيق سبل الانتصاف المحلية قد استغرق ”أمدا طويلا بدرجة غير معقولة“ بالنسبة لجميع ظروف هذه القضية. وبناء عليه كذلك، فإن القاعدة العامة الواردة في المادة 4-1 والمتعلقة بالحاجة إلى استنفــاد جميـــع سبـــل الانتصــاف المحليــة لا تنطبق هنا، وما ينطبق هنا بدلا من ذلك هو استغراق القضية ”أمدا طويلا بدرجة غير معقولة“ وهو الاستثناء من القاعدة.
(توقيع) كرستينا مورفاي
(توقيع) مريام بلميهوب – زرداني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــ
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/59/38، المرفق الثامن. يجدر الإشارة إلى أنه عملا بالمادة 60 من النظام الداخلي للجنة، لم تشترك السيدة هنا بيت شوب - شيلينغ في فحص هذه الرسالة. ويرد في التذييل نص رأي فردي موقع من عضوين في اللجنة، هما السيدة كريستينا مورفاي والسيدة مريم بيلميهوب - زرداني.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الرسالة رقم: 2/2003 بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري الملحق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، السيدة أ. ت. ضد هنغاريا(اعتمدت هذه الآراء في 26 كانون الثاني/يناير 2005، الدورة الثانية والثلاثون)
مقدمة من: السيدة أ. ت.
المدعية: صاحبة الرسالة
الدولة الطرف: هنغاريا
تاريخ الرسالة: 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2003 (التقديم الأولي)
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، المنشأة بموجب المادة 17 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ اجتمعت في 26 كانون الثاني/يناير 2005،
وقد فرغت من النظر في الرسالة رقم 2/2003 المقدمة إليها من السيدة أ. ت. بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وإذ تضع اعتبارها جميع المعلومات المدونة التي أطلعتها عليها صاحبة الرسالة والدولة الطرف،
تعتمد ما يلي:
الآراء المقدمة بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري
1-1 وردت الرسالة المؤرخة 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2003، والمعلومات التكميلية المؤرخة 2 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004، من السيدة أ. ت.، المواطنة الهنغارية المولودة في 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1968. وتدعي صاحبة الرسالة أنها ضحية انتهاكات من جانب هنغاريا للمواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ) و5(أ) و16 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وصاحبة الرسالة تمثل نفسها. وقد دخلت الاتفاقية وبروتوكولولها الاختياري حيز النفاذ في الدولة الطرف في 3 أيلول/سبتمبر 1981 و22 آذار/ مارس 2001 على التوالي.
1-2 وعندما قدمت صاحبة الرسالة رسالتها، ألحت في طلب تدابير حماية مؤقتة فعالة وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 5 من البروتوكول خشية منها على حياتها.
وفي ما يلي الوقائع وفقا لروايتها:
2-1 ذكرت صاحبة الرسالة أنها ظلت على مدار السنوات الأربع السابقة تتعرض بصفة منتظمة لعنف منـزلي شديد وتهديدات خطيرة على يد زوجها المدعو ل. ف.، الذي اقترنت به بعقد زواج مدني، وأنجبت منه طفلين يعاني أحدهما من تلف خطير في المخ. ورغم أن ل. ف.، فيما زعم، يمتلك سلاحا ناريا وأنه هددها بالقتل واغتصاب الطفلين، لم تتوجه صاحبة الرسالة إلى أي مأوى لأنه، حسبما ورد، لا يوجد في البلد مأوى مجهز لاستقبال طفل يعاني من إعاقة تامة مع أمه وأخته. وذكرت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن القانون الهنغاري الحالي لا يتيح في حالتها إصدار أوامر لحمايتها أو بمنع زوجها من التعرض لها.
2-2 وقد هجر ل. ف. شقة الأسرة في آذار/مارس 1999. وكانت حوادث الضرب و/أو الزعيق، فيما زعم، قاسما مشتركا لزياراته التالية، ومما زاد الأمر سوءا أنه كان يأتي مخمورا. وفي آذار/مارس 2000، انتقل ل. ف. ليعيش مع شريكة جديدة حسبما ورد، وغادر شقة الأسرة حاملا معه معظم أثاث البيت والحاجيات المنزلية. وتدعي صاحبة الرسالة أنه لم يدفع نفقات الطفلين لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وهو ما أرغمها على مطالبته بدفعها باللجوء إلى المحاكم وإلى الشرطة، وأنه استخدم هذا الشكل من أشكال الاضطهاد المالي للتنكيل بها فضلا عن ملاحقته المستمرة لها بالتهديد بإيذائها بدنيا. وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة بأنها غيرت قفل باب شقة الأسرة في 11 آذار/مارس 2000 على أمل أن تحمي نفسها وطفليها، وأن ل. ف. عمد في 14 و26 آذار/مارس 2000 إلى ملء القفل بالصمغ، وفي 28 آذار/مارس 2000 ركل الباب بشدة حتى حطم جزءا منه عندما رفضت صاحبة الرسالة السماح له بدخول الشقة. وذكرت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن ل. ف. اقتحم الشقة في 27 تموز/يوليه 2001 باللجوء إلى العنف.
2-3 وقيل إن ل. ف. اعتدى مرارا بالضرب المبرح على صاحبة الرسالة منذ آذار/مارس 1998. وقد حدث منذ ذلك الحين أن صدرت 10 شهادات طبية في حوادث متفرقة تعرضت فيها صاحبة الرسالة لضرب عنيف، وهي سلسلة متصلة من العنف الذي استمر حتى بعد أن غادر ل. ف. منزل الأسرة. وكان آخر تلك الحوادث في 27 تموز/يوليه 2001، حينما اقتحم ل. ف. الشقة وانهال بالضرب المبرح على صاحبة الرسالة، وهو ما استدعى نقلها إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج.
2-4 وأشارت صاحبة الرسالة إلى وجود دعوى مدنية بشأن تمكين ل. ف. من دخول مسكن الأسرة، وهو شقة مؤلفة من غرفتين ونصف غرفة (مساحتها 54/56 مترا مربعا) تتقاسم معه ملكيتها. وقد أصدرت المحكمة الابتدائية، محكمة بشتي المحلية المركزية، (بشتي كوتسبونتي كيروليتي بيروشاغ) حكمها في 9 آذار/مارس 2001، ثم أتبعته بآخر في 13 أيلول/سبتمبر 2002 (حكم تكميلي). وفي 4 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003، أصدرت محكمة بودابست الإقليمية (فورفاروشي بيروشاغ) حكمها النهائي في القضية بتمكين ل. ف. من العودة إلى الشقة واستخدامها. وورد أن القضاة استندوا في حكمهم إلى الأسباب التالية: (أ) الافتقار إلى أدلة تثبت الادعاء بأن ل. ف. كان دائب الاعتداء بالضرب على صاحبة الرسالة؛ و(ب) عدم جواز تقييد حق ل. ف. في ملكية العين، بما في ذلك الانتفاع منه. وتدعي صاحبة الرسالة أن أخطارا شديدة باتت تهدد سلامتها البدنية وصحتها البدنية والعقلية وحياتها وأنها باتت تعيش في خوف مقيم منذ ذلك الحين جراء ما تعرضت له من قبل على يد قرينها السابق من اعتداءات وتهديدات لفظية. وورد أن صاحبة الرسالة التمست من المحكمة العليا مراجعة الحكم الصادر في 4 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003، وأن الالتماس كان قيد النظر وقت تقديمها المعلومات التكميلية إلى اللجنة في 2 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004.
2-5 وقالت صاحبة الرسالة إنها رفعت أيضا دعوى مدنية بشأن تقسيم ملكية العين، وإن إجراءات الدعوى واقفة. وادعت أن ل. ف. رفض عرضها بتعويضه عن نصف قيمة الشقة مقابل تنازله عنها لها. وورد أن صاحبة الرسالة طلبت في هذه الدعوى استصدار أمر بمنعه من دخول الشقة (ليصبح حق استخدام الشقة مقصورا عليها)، وقد رفضت المحكمة الدعوى في 25 تموز/يوليه 2000.
2-6 وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة بوجود دعويين جنائيتين ضد ل. ف. مازالتا قيد النظر في المحاكم، وقد رفعت الأولى في عام 1999 أمام محكمة بشتي المحلية المركزية (بشتي كوتسبونتي كيروليتي بيروشاغ) بشأن واقعتين تعرضت فيهما للتعدي والاعتداء بالضرب ولحقت بها فيهما أضرار بدنية، ورفعت الثانية في تموز/يوليه 2001 بشأن واقعة تعد واعتداء بالضرب وهو ما استلزم علاجها في المستشفى لمدة أسبوع من إصابة خطيرة بالكلى. وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة في الشكوى التي قدمتها في 2 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 بأنه ستجري محاكمته في 9 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004. وورد أن المستشفى رفعت هذه الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها. وذكرت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن ل. ف. لم يتعرض للاحتجاز قط في هذا الشأن ولم تتخذ السلطات الهنغارية أي إجراء لحمايتها منه. وتدعي صاحبة الرسالة أنها، كضحية، لم يتح لها الاطلاع على وثائق المحكمة، وأنها بالتالي لا تستطيع تقديمها إلى اللجنة.
2-7 وأفادت كذلك صاحبة الرسالة بأنها التمست المساعدة من السلطات المعنية بحماية الطفل كتابة وشخصيا وعن طريق الهاتف، ولكن طلباتها لم تجد استجابة لأن السلطات، فيما زعمت، رأت أنه لم يكن بوسعها أن تفعل شيئا في هذه الحالة.
الشكوى
3-1 تزعم صاحبة الرسالة أنها ضحية انتهاكات للمواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ) و5(أ) و16 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة ارتكبتها هنغاريا، حيث تقاعست عن توفير حماية فعالة لها من زوجها السابق، الذي اقترنت به مدنيا. وتدعي أن الدولة الطرف أهملت التزاماتها بموجب الاتفاقية حيث تقاعست عن اتخاذ إجراءات ”إيجابية“ مما تمليه هذه الالتزامات، وساعدت في استمرار حالة كانت فيها ضحية عنف منزلي.
3-2 وتدعي أن طول النظر في الدعاوى الجنائية المرفوعة ضد ل. ف.، الذي جاوز حد المعقول، وعدم صدور أوامر بحمايتها منه أو منعه من التعرض لها بموجب القانون الهنغاري الحالي، وعدم احتجازه لأية فترة كل ذلك يعد انتهاكا لحقوقها المكفولة بموجب الاتفاقية وانتهاكا للتوصية العامة 19 للجنة. وترى أنه ليس من المعقول اعتبار الدعاوى الجنائية ضربا من الحماية الفعالة و/أو الفورية.
3-3 وتلتمس صاحبة الرسالة العدل لنفسها ولطفليها، بما في ذلك الحصول على تعويض عادل عما تعرضوا له من معاناة، وعن انتهاك الدولة الطرف للاتفاقية نصا وروحا.
3-4 وتلتمس صاحبة الرسالة أيضا من اللجنة أن تتدخل لإصلاح هذه الحالة التي لا يمكن السكوت عنها والتي تمس الكثير من النساء من كافة شرائح المجتمع الهنغاري. ودعت بالأخص إلى: (أ) اتخاذ تدابير لتوفير الحماية الفعالة الفورية لضحايا العنف المنزلي في النظام القضائي، و(ب) توفير برامج تدريب للتوعية بالمسائل الجنسانية والتعريف بالاتفاقية والبروتوكول، على أن يكون من بين المستهدفين بها القضاة والمدعون العامون والشرطة والمحامون الممارسون، و(ج) توفير المساعدة القانونية المجانية لضحايا ضروب العنف التي تتعرض لها المرأة، بما فيها العنف المنزلي.
3-5 وفيما يتعلق بمقبولية الرسالة، أفادت مقدمتها بأنها استنفدت جميع وسائل الانتصاف المحلية المتاحة. غير أنها أشارت إلى أن المحكمة العليا تنظر في التماس قدمته إليها لإعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر في 4 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003. ووصفت صاحبة الرسالة هذا السبيل للانتصاف بأنه استثنائي وأنه غير متاح إلا في الدعاوى التي تنتهك فيها محكمة دنيا أحكام القانون؛ ويستغرق الفصل في هذه الدعاوى، حسبما ورد، زهاء الستة أشهر. وتستبعد صاحبة الرسالة بشدة أن تجد المحكمة العليا أن ثمة انتهاكا لأحكام القانون، لأن المحاكم الهنغارية، كما يزعم، لا تعتبر الاتفاقية قانونا يتعين عليها تطبيقه. وطلبت عدم أخذ هذا بمعنى أنها لم تستنفد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية لأغراض البروتوكول الاختياري.
3-6 وتذهب صاحبة الرسالة إلى أن معظم الوقائع المشكو منها وإن كانت قد حدثت قبل آذار/مارس 2001 عندما دخل البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ في هنغاريا، فإنها تمثل حلقات من مسلسل واضح من أعمال العنف المنزلي المنتظمة وأن حياتها ما زالت معرضة للخطر. وزعمت بأن أحد الانتهاكات الخطيرة وقع في تموز/يوليه 2001، أي بعد سريان مفعول البروتوكول الاختياري في البلد. وتدعي أيضا أن هنغاريا ملتزمة بالاتفاقية منذ أن أصبحت طرفا فيها في عام 1982. ورأت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن هنغاريا ساعدت بالفعل على استمرار العنف من خلال إطالة النظر في الدعاوى وعدم اتخاذ تدابير للحماية، بما في ذلك إدانة الجاني في وقت مناسب وأمره بعدم التعرض لها ومن خلال الحكم الصادر في 4 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003.
طلب تدابير مؤقتة للحماية وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 5 من البروتوكول الاختياري
4-1 طلبت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا في شكواها المبدئية في 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2003 أن يتم على سبيل الاستعجال توفير ما قد يلزم من تدابير مؤقتة فعالة وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 5 من البروتوكول الاختياري لتلافي احتمال تعرض شخصها إلى ضرر يتعذر إصلاحه، أي إنقاذ حياتها التي باتت تشعر أنها مهددة من جانب قرينها السابق الذي لا يتورع عن استخدام العنف.
4-2 وفي 20 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2003، وجهت مذكرة شفوية إلى الدولة الطرف (مع تصويب مؤرخ 17 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2003) للنظر فيها على وجه الاستعجال، وطلب إليها أن توفر تدابير مؤقتة وقائية فورية مناسبة ملموسة من أجل توفير الحماية اللازمة لصاحبة الرسالة، عند الاقتضاء، لتلافي تعرض شخصها لضرر يتعذر إصلاحه. وأبلغت الدولة أن هذا الطلب، بموجب نص الفقرة 2 من المادة 5 من البروتوكول الاختياري، لا ينطوي على قرار بمقبولية الرسالة ولا بوجاهة موضوعها. ودعت اللجنة الدولة الطرف إلى تقديم معلومات في موعد لا يتجاوز 20 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003 حول نوع التدابير التي اتخذتها لتنفيذ طلب اللجنة بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 5 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
4-3 وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة في المعلومات التكميلية المقدمة في 2 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 بأنها، فيما خلا استجواب الشرطة المحلية لها في مخفر الشرطة في حيها في اليوم السابق على عيد الميلاد، لم تسمع شيئا من السلطات عن السبل والوسائل التي ستزودها من خلالها بالحماية المباشرة الفعالة وفقا لطلب اللجنة.
4-4 وأبلغت الدولة الطرف اللجنة في ردها المؤرخ 20 نيسان/أبريل 2004 بأن مكتب تكافؤ الفرص التابع للحكومة (يشار إليه في ما بعد بالمكتب) اتصل بصاحبة الرسالة في كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 من أجل الاستفسار عن حالتها وأنه تبين أنها لم يكن لديها في ذلك الوقت محام موكل عنها في الدعوى، لذلك انتدب المكتب محاميا على خبرة ودراية مهنية بحالات العنف المنزلي لتمثيلها.
4-5 وأبلغت الدولة الطرف اللجنة أيضا بأن المكتب أجرى في 26 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 اتصالات مع دائرة رعاية الأسرة والطفولة المختصة التابعة لحكومة فيرينتسفاروش المحلية بشأن وقف أشكال العنف المنزلي الذي تتعرض له صاحبة الرسالة وطفلاها. وأفادت الدولة الطرف بأن تدابير عاجلة اتخذت لضمان سلامة الطفلين ونموهما الشخصي.
4-6 وفي 9 شباط/فبراير 2004، أرسل المكتب خطابا إلى كاتب العدل بحكومة فيرينتسفاروش المحلية بسط فيه تفاصيل حالة صاحبة الرسالة وطفليها. وطلب المكتب إليه عقد ما يوصف بأنه ”اجتماع لمناقشة الحالة“ بهدف تحديد التدابير الأخرى اللازمة لتقديم حماية فعالة لصاحبة الرسالة وطفليها. وفي 20 نيسان/أبريل 2004، لم يكن المكتب قد تلقى بعد ردا على رسالته.
4-7 وفي 13 تموز/يوليه 2004، أرسلت مذكرة شفوية باسم الفريق العامل المعني بالرسائل إلى الدولة الطرف في إطار متابعة طلب اللجنة المؤرخ 20 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر و17 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2003، وأعربت المذكرة عن أسف الفريق العامل لضآلة المعلومات التي قدمتها الدولة الطرف عن التدابير المؤقتة المتخذة لتلافي تعريض صاحبة الرسالة إلى ضرر يتعذر إصلاحه. وطلب الفريق العامل تزويد أ. ت. وطفليها على الفور بمكان آمن للعيش فيه وأن تكفل الدولة الطرف حصول صاحبة الرسالة على مساعدة مالية كافية إذا كانت بحاجة إليها. ودعيت الدولة الطرف إلى إبلاغ الفريق العامل في أقرب وقت ممكن بأية تدابير محددة تتخذها استجابة للطلب.
4-8 وكررت الدولة الطرف في مذكرتها المؤرخة 27 آب/أغسطس 2004 قولها بأنها أجرت اتصالات مع صاحبة الرسالة وانتدبت محاميا لتمثيلها في الدعاوى المدنية وأجرت اتصالا بكاتب العدل المختص ودوائر رعاية الطفولة المختصة.
الملاحظات المقدمة من الدولة الطرف بشأن مقبولية الرسالة ووجاهة موضوعها
5-1 فسرت الدولة الطرف في ملاحظاتها المقدمة بتاريخ 20 نيسان/أبريل 2004 موضوع الدعاوى المدنية التي أشارت إليها صاحبة الرسالة حيث ذكرت أن ل. ف. رفع دعوى في أيار/مايو 2000 ضد صاحبة الرسالة اتهمها فيها بالتعدي على ممتلكاته لأنها غيرت قفل باب شقتهما ومنعته من استخدام ممتلكاته. وأمر كاتب العدل بحكومة فيرينتسفاروش المحلية صاحبة الرسالة بأن تتوقف عن التدخل في حقوق السيد ل. ف. في الملكية. ولجأت صاحبة الرسالة إلى محكمة بشتي المحلية المركزية (بشتي كوتسبونتي كيروليتي بيروشاغ) لتلتمس منها تنحية الأمر وإقرار حقها في استخدام الشقة. ورفضت المحكمة المحلية دعوى صاحبة الرسالة بناء على أن من حق ل. ف. استخدام ممتلكاته وأنه كان متوقعا من صاحبة الرسالة أن تسعى إلى تسوية النزاع بالطرق القانونية بدلا من اللجوء إلى الأساليب التعسفية التي استخدمتها. وقضت المحكمة المحلية في حكم تكميلي مؤرخ 13 أيلول/سبتمبر 2002 بأن من حق صاحبة الرسالة استخدام الشقة، ولكن المحكمة رأت أنها ليست مختصة بتحديد ما إذا كان من حق صاحبة الرسالة استعمال الشقة وحدها لأنها لم تقدم طلبا بهذا الشأن. وأيد الحكم الصادر في 4 أيلول/سبتمبر 2003 عن محكمة بودابست الإقليمية (فورفاروشي بيروشاغ) قرار المحكمة المحلية. واستأنفت صاحبة الرسالة الحكم أمام المحكمة العليا في 8 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003، وكان الاستئناف لا يزال قيد النظر في 20 نيسان/أبريل 2004، وهو التاريخ الذي قدمت فيه الدولة الطرف ملاحظاتها.
5-2 وفي 2 أيار/مايو 2000، رفعت صاحبة الرسالة دعوى ضد ل. ف. أمام محكمة بشتي المحلية المركزية تطلب فصل ممتلكاتهما المشتركة. وفي 25 تموز/يوليه 2000، رفضت المحكمة المحلية طلب صاحبة الرسالة اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة تكفل لها استخدام وحيازة الممتلكات المشتركة بناء على وجود دعوى قضائية أخرى متعلقة بهذه المسألة (”دعوى التعدي على الممتلكات“) وأنها غير مختصة بالبت في هذا الأمر أثناء نظرها في دعوى فصل الممتلكات. ودفعت الدولة الطرف بأن النظر في الدعوى قد تعرقل إلى حد بعيد بسبب تقاعس صاحبة الرسالة عن التعاون مع محاميها في ذلك الوقت وتوانيها عن تقديم المستندات المطلوبة، علاوة على أنه اتضح عدم تسجيل ملكية الزوجين للشقة وقد أوقفت الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة بهذا الخصوص.
5-3 وأفادت الدولة الطرف بأن عدة دعاوى جنائية أقيمت ضد ل. ف. بتهمة التعدي والاعتداء بالضرب. ففي 3 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2001، أدانته محكمة بشت المحلية المركزية بارتكاب جريمة تعد في 22 نيسان/أبريل 1999 وقضت عليه بغرامة قدرها 000.60 فورنت هنغاري. وبرأته المحكمة المحلية من تهمة تعد أخرى زعم أنه ارتكبها في 19 كانون الثاني/يناير 2000 لعدم كفاية الأدلة. واستأنف مكتب المدعي العام الحكم، لكن ملف القضية فقد أثناء نقله إلى محكمة بودابست الإقليمية. وفي 29 نيسان/أبريل 2003، قضت محكمة بودابست الإقليمية بإعادة المحاكمة. واستؤنف النظر في الدعوى أمام محكمة بشت المحلية المركزية وضمت إلى دعوى جنائية أخرى ضد ل. ف. كانت مرفوعة أمام المحكمة نفسها.
5-4 وأقيمت دعوى ضد ل. ف. بتهمة التعدي على صاحبة الرسالة في واقعة حدثت في 27 تموز/يوليه 2001 أسفرت عن إصابتها بكدمات في منطقة الكلى فيما زعم. ورغم أن الشرطة أوقفت التحقيق مرتين (في 6 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2001 و4 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2002)، فقد استؤنف التحقيق بأمر من مكتب المدعي العام. وأخذت أقوال الشهود والخبراء وصدرت لائحة اتهام ضد ل. ف. في 27 آب/أغسطس 2003 أمام محكمة بشت المحلية المركزية.
5-5 وأفادت الدولة الطرف بضم الدعويين الجنائيتين (أي الدعويين المرفوعتين بشأن واقعتي تعد منفصلتين يزعم ارتكابهما في 19 كانون الثاني/يناير 2000 و21 تموز/يوليه 2001) في قضية واحدة. وعقدت محكمة بشت المحلية المركزية جلسات استماع في 5 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2003، و9 كانون الثاني/يناير 2004 و13 شباط/فبراير 2004، وتقرر عقد الجلسة التالية في 21 نيسان/أبريل 2004.
5-6 وأفادت الدولة الطرف بأنها، على الرغم من عدم استخدام صاحبة الرسالة وسائل الانتصاف المحلية المتاحة أمامها استخداما فعالا ومن وجود بعض الدعاوى القضائية المحلية التي ما زالت منظورة أمام المحاكم، لا تود أن تثير أية اعتراضات مبدئية على مقبولية الرسالة. وتقر الدولة الطرف في الوقت ذاته بأن وسائل الانتصاف هذه لا تستطيع أن توفر لصاحبة الرسالة حماية فورية من سوء المعاملة على يد قرينها السابق.
5-7 وبعد أن أدركت الدولة الطرف أن النقص يعتور نظام الانتصاف من العنف المنزلي في القانون الهنغاري وأن فعالية الإجراءات المعمول بها ليست كافية، أفادت بأنها بدأت في عام 2003 برنامج عمل شامل لمناهضة العنف المنزلي. ففي 16 نيسان/أبريل 2003، اعتمد البرلمان الهنغاري قرارا بشأن الإستراتيجية الوطنية لمنع العنف الأسري ومعالجته بأسلوب فعال يتضمن عددا من التدابير التشريعية والإجراءات الأخرى التي ينبغي للدولة الطرف اتخاذها على الصعيد الميداني. ومن بين هذه الإجراءات: إدخال أمر تقييدي في التشريع؛ وكفالة إيلاء الأولوية لحالات العنف المنزلي في الدعاوى التي تنظر فيها المحاكم، والإجراءات التي تباشرها السلطات الأخرى؛ وتعزيز القواعد الحالية المتعلقة بحماية الشهود ووضع قواعد جديدة تهدف إلى ضمان توفير حماية قانونية كافية للأمن الشخصي لضحايا العنف داخل الأسرة؛ ووضع بروتوكولات واضحة من أجل الشرطة والأجهزة المعنية برعاية الطفل والمؤسسات الاجتماعية والطبية؛ وتوسيع وتحديث شبكة الملاجئ وإقامة مراكز إغاثة لحماية الضحايا؛ وتوفير مساعدات قانونية مجانية في حالات معينة؛ ووضع برنامج عمل مركب على الصعيد الوطني للقضاء على العنف الأسري يطبق جزاءات وتدابير للحماية؛ وتدريب المهنيين؛ وضمان جمع بيانات عن العنف الأسري؛ ومطالبة القضاء بتنظيم دورات تدريبية للقضاة وإيجاد وسيلة لضمان إعطاء أولوية للحالات المتصلة بالعنف الأسري؛ وبدء حملة على الصعيد الوطني للتغلب على حالة اللامبالاة إزاء العنف الأسري وتبديد الفكرة القائمة على أن العنف الأسري مسألة من خصوصيات الأسرة، وتوعية الأجهزة الحكومية والبلدية والاجتماعية والصحفيين. ومع المراعاة الواجبة للفصل بين السلطات، اقترح أيضا البرلمان الهنغاري في قرار اتخذه في 16 نيسان/أبريل 2003 أن يقوم المجلس الوطني للقضاء بتنظيم برامج تدريب للقضاة وإيجاد وسيلة لضمان إعطاء أولوية للقضايا المتعلقة بالعنف الأسري. وكان من بين ما أشار إليه البرلمان في القرار اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، والتعليقات الختامية للجنة بشأن تقريري هنغاريا الدوريين الرابع والخامس الموحدين اللذين اعتمدهما البرلمان في دورته الاستثنائية المعقودة في آب/أغسطس 2002 والإعلان المتعلق بالقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة.
5-8 وأوضح البرلمان في قرار ثان أيضا أن الحماية من العنف الأسري تحظى بأولوية عليا في الإستراتيجية الوطنية لمنع الجريمة، ووصف المهام المطلوبة من مختلف مؤسسات الدولة والقوى الفاعلة في المجتمع في هذا الشأن، ومن بينها: التدخل السريع الفعال من جانب الشرطة وسلطات التحقيق الأخرى؛ وإخضاع الأشخاص الذين يعانون من نزعات عدوانية مرضية للعلاج الطبي وتطبيق تدابير لحماية الأشخاص الذين يعيشون في محيطهم؛ وتوفير خطوط ”إغاثة“ هاتفية على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة؛ وتنظيم برامج لإعادة التأهيل؛ وتنظيم أنشطة رياضية وترويحية للشباب والأطفال ممن يعيشون في كنف أسر ميالة للعنف؛ وإدخال أساليب لحل المنازعات بالطرق السلمية والإعداد للحياة الأسرية في نظام التعليم العام؛ وتأسيس وتشغيل دور معنية بالتدخل في حالات الأزمات وكذلك مراكز لرعاية الأمومة والطفولة وتشجيع البلديات على اعتماد منظمات مدنية للمساعدة في هذا الشأن؛ وتنظيم حملة إعلامية لمناهضة العنف الأسري.
5-9 وأفادت الدولة الطرف أيضا بأنها نفذت تدابير شتى للقضاء على العنف المنزلي، من بينها تسجيل الدعاوى الجنائية (نظام robotzsaru) بطريقة من شأنها تيسير التعرف على التوجهات القائمة في الجرائم المتصلة بالعنف الأسري، وكذلك جمع البيانات، وتوسيع نطاق تنفيذ خدمات حماية الأسرة بحلول 1 تموز/يوليه 2005، الأمر الذي يشمل تخصيص وحدات في بودابست لحماية ضحايا سوء المعاملة من النساء اللاتي من دون أطفال، ويلي ذلك إنشاء سبعة مراكز إقليمية. ومن المعتزم إقامة أول ملجأ في عام 2004. وأعدت الحكومة مشروع قانون يبدأ سريانه في 1 تموز/يوليه 2005، وهو يوفر وسيلة انتصاف جديدة لحماية ضحايا العنف المنزلي، تتمثل في أمر تقييدي مؤقت تصدره الشرطة وأمر تقييدي تصدره المحاكم مع توقيع غرامة على من يخالفه متعمدا، وقررت تحسين خدمات الدعم المتاحة لهؤلاء الضحايا.
5-10 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، أوضحت الدولة الطرف أنها تبدي اهتماما خاصا بمعالجة الشرطة لحالات العنف المنزلي، ونوهت بأن الجهود المبذولة في هذا الميدان أتت بالفعل بنتائج هامة أوجزتها القيادة الوطنية للشرطة في بيان صحفي صادر في كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003. وشاركت المنظمات غير الحكومية أيضا في رسم السياسة الحكومية لمناهضة العنف المنزلي.
تعليقات صاحبة الرسالة على الملاحظات المقدمة من الدولة الطرف بشأن مقبولية الرسالة ووجاهة موضوعها
6-1 أفادت صاحبة الرسالة في تعليقاتها المؤرخة 23 حزيران/يونيه 2004 بأن الخطوة الوحيدة التي اتخذت بموجب المرسوم/القرار البرلماني بشأن منع أعمال العنف المنزلي والتصدي لها رغم الوعود التي قطعت، كانت إنفاذ البروتوكول الجديد للشرطة التي باتت الآن تتصدى لحالات العنف المنزلي. وذكرت أن البروتوكول الجديد لا يساير الاتفاقية، فهي لا تحتجز المعتدين بالضرب لأنها تعتبر احتجازهم انتهاكا لحقوق الإنسان المكفولة لهم، وبدلا من ذلك تعمد في معظم الحالات، وفقا لما رددته وسائط الإعلام، إلى التوسط لحل المشكلة في مسرح الواقعة.
6-2 وذكرت صاحبة الرسالة أيضا أن البرلمان أرجأ مناقشة مشروع القانون المتعلق بالأوامر التقييدية إلى الخريف، فالمعارضة للتغيير، كما يقال، قوية، والمشروعون ما زالوا، حسبما يزعم، لا يعون تماما دواعي تدخلهم في أمر يعتبرونه من خصوصيات الأسرة. وترى صاحبة الرسالة أن البت في حالتها في وقت مناسب سوف يساعدهم على إدراك أن منع العنف المنزلي والتصدي له بأسلوب فعال ليس مجرد مطلب للضحايا وللمنظمات غير الحكومية "المتطرفة"، بل إنه مطلب للمجتمع الدولي لحقوق الإنسان.
6-3 وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة بأن حالتها لم تتغير وأنها ما زالت تعيش في خوف مقيم من قرينها السابق، ل. ف.، الذي دأب من حين إلى حين على التحرش بها وتهديدها بالعودة إلى العيش في الشقة.
6-4 وأفادت صاحبة الرسالة بأن السلطة المحلية المعنية بحماية الطفل ذكرت في محضر الاجتماع الرسمي الذي عقدته في 9 أيار/مايو 2004 لمناقشة حالتها أنها لا تستطيع وضع حد لحالة التهديد التي تعيش في ظلها باتخاذ تدابير رسمية، وأوصتها بمواصلة طلب المساعدة من الشرطة واستصدار شهادات طبية توثق إصاباتها، والتماس المساعدة من أسرتها الموسعة ومواصلة إبلاغ الشرطة بتطورات الأمور. وذكرت السلطة المعنية بحماية الطفل أيضا، فيما ورد، أنها سوف تستدعي ل. ف. وتنذره في حالة استمرار اعتدائه عليها بالضرب.
6-5 ووفقا لما ذكرته صاحبة الرسالة، كانت الدعوى الجنائية المرفوعة ضد ل. ف. ما زالت قيد النظر في 23 حزيران/يونيه 2004. وقد أجلت جلسة كان من المقرر عقدها في 21 نيسان/أبريل إلى 7 أيار/مايو، ثم أجلت مرة أخرى إلى 25 حزيران/يونيه 2004 لأن القاضي، حسبما ورد، كان مشغولا إلى حد أنه لم يجد فسحة من الوقت لينظر فيها. وتعتقد صاحبة الرسالة أنه أيا كان الحكم الذي سيصدر فيها، فقد كانت الإجراءات الجنائية مسرفة في الطول وأهملت سلامتها لدرجة أنها لم تمنح حقها في الحماية والإنصاف بطريقة فعالة في الوقت المناسب، وهو ما يمثل انتهاكا للاتفاقية والتوصية العامة 19 للجنة.
6-6 وتشير صاحبة الرسالة إلى الدعوى المدنية، ولا سيما التماس إعادة النظر المقدم إلى المحكمة العليا الذي اعتبرته وسيلة انتصاف استثنائية، وتقدمت به رغم علمها بهذا. وأفادت بأن الدولة الطرف تكفلت بالتكاليف القانونية اللازمة لكي تشفع التماسها بمرافعات إضافية استجابة لوساطة اللجنة.
6-7 وفي 23 آذار/مارس 2004، رفضت المحكمة العليا الالتماس، وكان من بين حيثيات الرفض أن الفقه القانوني محدد فيما يتعلق بالمسألة القانونية المثارة في الالتماس.
6-8 ورفضت صاحبة الرسالة ما ذكرته الدولة الطرف من أنها لم تقدم طلبا بقصر استخدام الشقة عليها، حيث قالت إن محكمة الدرجة الثانية، محكمة بودابست الإقليمية (فورفاروشي بيروشاغ) أمرت محكمة الدرجة الأولى، محكمة بيشتي المحلية (بشتي كوتسبونتي كيروليتي بيروشاغ) بإعادة النظر في القضية لأنها لم تبت في وجاهة الطلب. وتعتقد مقدمة الطلب أن من الواضح من السياق ومن وثائق المحكمة المتعلقة بها، ومنها قراراتها، أنها طلبت قصر ملكية الشقة عليها لتجنب استمرار تعرضها للعنف. ولكنها أفادت بأن القوانين والتشريعات المعمول بها في الدولة الطرف لا تعتبر العنف المنزلي سببا يسوغ للأفراد المعرضين للاعتداء الحق في الانفراد باستعمال العين إذا كانت مملوكة/مؤجرة بصفة مشتركة.
6-9 وطلبت صاحبة الرسالة إلى اللجنة اعتبار رسالتها مقبولة دون إبطاء والبت في وجاهة موضوعها بالإقرار بأن الدولة الطرف انتهكت الحقوق المكفولة بموجب الاتفاقية. وطلبت إلى اللجنة أن توصي الدولة الطرف بالتعجيل بسن قوانين وتدابير فعالة تهدف إلى منع العنف المنزلي والتصدي له بأسلوب فعال في حالتها الخاصة وبوجه عام. كما تلتمس صاحبة الرسالة التعويض عن السنوات الطويلة من المعاناة المتصلة اتصالا مباشرا بانتهاكات جسيمة خطيرة للاتفاقية. وتعتقد صاحبة الرسالة أن أنجع طريقة لذلك هو تزويدها بمنزل آمن تستطيع أن تعيش فيه في أمن وسلام مع طفليها دون خوف دائم من العودة ”المشروعة“ للرجل الذي دأب على الاعتداء عليها بالضرب و/أو الحصول على تعويض مالي كبير.
6-10 وأبلغت صاحبة الرسالة اللجنة في تعليقاتها المقدمة في 30 حزيران/يونيه 2004 بأن الدعوى الجنائية المقامة ضد ل. ف. قد تأجلت إلى 1 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2004 من أجل سماع شهادة أحد أفراد الشرطة، لأن القاضي يعتقد أن هناك تضاربا طفيفا بين تقريرين للشرطة.
6-11 وأبلغت صاحبة الرسالة اللجنة في تعليقاتها المقدمة في 19 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2004 بأن محكمة بشت المحلية المركزية (بشتي كوتسبونتي كيروليتي بيروشاغ) أدانت ل. ف. في واقعتين اتهم فيهما بإلحاق إصابات بدنية خطيرة بها وقضت عليه بدفع غرامة تعادل 365 دولارا من دولارات الولايات المتحدة تقريبا.
ملاحظات الدولة الطرف التكميلية
7-1 تذكر الدولة الطرف في مذكرة مؤرخة 27 آب/أغسطس 2004 أنه على الرغم من أن المهام التي يقضي بها المرسوم/القرار البرلماني المتعلق بمنع أعمال العنف المنزلي والتصدي لها لم تنفذ كلها على الوجه الكامل، لكن بعض الخطوات الإيجابية اتخذت، ومن بينها وضع معايير جديدة في ميدان مكافحة الجريمة وسن القانون رقم 80 لسنة 2003 بشأن شروط تقديم المساعدة القانونية للمحتاجين إليها. وقالت إن هذه الصكوك تهيئ الفرصة لتأسيس شبكة وطنية لتقديم الدعم القانوني والاجتماعي الشامل لضحايا العنف المنزلي في المستقبل.
7-2 وأكدت الدولة الطرف أن النظر في مشروع القانون المتعلق بالأوامر التقييدية التي تنطبق على حالات العنف الأسري قد تأجل إلى الدورة البرلمانية التي تعقد في الخريف.
7-3 وأقرت الدولة الطرف أن تجربة المكتب والمعلومات المتوفرة لديها تظهر أن حالات العنف المنزلي من هذا القبيل لا تحظى بأولوية عليا في النظر أمام المحاكم.
7-4 ومن المسلم به من واقع تجربة المكتب في ضوء هذه الحالة وبوجه عام أن النظام القانوني والمؤسسي في هنغاريا ليس مهيئا بعد لأن يكفل تقديم الحماية والدعم لضحايا العنف المنزلي بمستوى التنسيق والشمول والفعالية  الذي يتوقعه المجتمع الدولي.
المسائل والإجراءات المطروحة على اللجنة؛ النظر في مقبولية الرسالة
8-1 ستقرر اللجنة، وفقا للمادة 64 من نظامها الداخلي، ما إذا كانت الرسالة مقبولة أو غير مقبولة بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري. وستبت في مقبولية الرسالة قبل النظر في وجاهة موضوعها عملا بالفقرة 4 من المادة 72 من نظامها الداخلي.
8-2 وتأكدت اللجنة من أن المسألة لم تبحث بالفعل ولا هي قيد البحث في إطار إجراء آخر من إجراءات الاستقصاءات أو التسويات الدولية.
8-3 وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، تلاحظ اللجنة أن الدولة الطرف لا تود إثارة أية اعتراضات مبدئية بشأن مقبولية الرسالة وتسلم علاوة على ذلك بأن وسائل الانتصاف الراهنة في هنغاريا لا تستطيع أن توفر حماية فورية لصاحبة الرسالة من التعرض لسوء المعاملة على يد ل. ف. وتوافق اللجنة على هذا التقييم وترى أنها غير ممنوعة بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من النظر في الرسالة.
8-4 غير أن اللجنة تود أن تبدي بعض الملاحظات على تعقيبات الدولة الطرف التي تقدمت بها في 20 نيسان/أبريل 2004 وأشارت فيها إلى أن بعض الدعاوى ما زالت قيد النظر أمام المحاكم المحلية. ففي الدعوى المدنية المتعلقة بحق ل. ف. في دخول شقة الأسرة، أفادت صاحبة الرسالة في تعليقاتها المقدمة في 23 حزيران/يونيه 2004 بأن المحكمة العليا رفضت التماس إعادة النظر في القضية في 23 آذار/مارس 2004. وأما الدعوى المدنية المتعلقة بتقسيم الملكية المشتركة فقد أوقف النظر فيها لفترة لم تحدد من ناحية أخرى بسبب مسألة تسجيل الملكية. وترى اللجنة أن الحكم النهائي يرجح ألا يعالج بشكل فعال الانتهاك الحالي لأحكام الاتفاقية الذي اشتكت صاحبة الرسالة بأنه يعرض حياتها للخطر. وإلى جانب هذا، تلاحظ اللجنة أن هناك دعوتين جنائيتين اتهم فيهما ل. ف. بالتعدي والاعتداء بالضرب في واقعتين مزعومتين ارتكبتا في 19 كانون الثاني/يناير 2000 و21 تموز/يوليه 2001 قد ضمتا في قضية واحدة وصدر الحكم فيهما، حسبما ذكرت صاحبة الرسالة، في 1 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2004 بإدانة ل. ف. وتغريمه مبلغا بلغ 365 دولارا تقريبا. ولم تبلغ اللجنة بما إذا كان المتهم قد يستأنف حكم الإدانة و/أو العقوبة أو أنه سيستأنف ضدهما. غير أن اللجنة ترى أن تأخير الحكم على هذا النحو لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات منذ تاريخ الواقعتين المذكورتين يمثل أمدا طويلا إلى حد غير معقول في إطار فحوى الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، ولا سيما بالنظر إلى أن صاحبة الرسالة كانت معرضة لضرر يتعذر إصلاحه وكانت حياتها مهددة بالخطر في تلك الفترة. وإلى جانب ذلك، تأخذ اللجنة في الحسبان أن صاحبة الرسالة لم يكن بوسعها الحصول على حماية مؤقتة بينما كانت الدعوى الجنائية قيد النظر وأن المتهم لم يحتجز في أي وقت.
8-5 وفيما يتعلق بالوقائع التي هي موضوع الرسالة، لاحظت اللجنة أن صاحبة الرسالة أشارت إلى أن معظم الحوادث المشكو منها وقعت قبل آذار/مارس 2001 عندما بدأ سريان البروتوكول الاختياري في هنغاريا. ولكن مقدمة الرسالة احتجت بأن حوادث العنف البدني الشديد العشر الموثقة طبيا، التي تمثل جزءا من مجموعة أكبر فيما يزعم من الاعتداءات، هي سلسلة واضحة متتابعة الحلقات من حوادث العنف المنزلي المنتظم وأن حياتها كان لا تزال معرضة للخطر، حسبما هو موثق في واقعة الاعتداء بالضرب التي حدثت في 27 تموز/يوليه 2001 ، أي بعد سريان البروتوكول الاختياري في هنغاريا، مما يحمل اللجنة على الاعتقاد بأنها مختصة من الناحية الزمنية بالنظر في الرسالة برمتها، لأن الحقائق التي تمثل موضوعها تشمل الزعم بالافتقار للحماية/التقاعس الآثم المزعوم من جانب الدولة الطرف في سلسلة من الحوادث الخطيرة حدث فيها اعتداء بالضرب والتهديد بمزيد من العنف الذي كان سمة متواصلة اتسمت بها الفترة التي بدأت في عام 1998 وما زالت مستمرة إلى اليوم.
8-6 وليس لدى اللجنة أي سبب يدعوها لاعتبار الرسالة غير مقبولة على أي أساس، ومن ثم فإنها تعتبرها مقبولة.
النظر في وجاهة موضوع الرسالة
9-1 نظرت اللجنة في هذه الرسالة في ضوء جميع المعلومات المقدمة لها من صاحبتها والدولة الطرف وفق المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 1 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
9-2 وتشير اللجنة إلى توصيتها العامة رقم 19 بشأن العنف ضد المرأة التي تناولت تعريف التمييز بقولها ”... يشمل هذا التعريف العنف القائم على نوع الجنس“ و”العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس قد يخرق أحكاما محددة من الاتفاقية بصرف النظر عما إذا كانت تلك الأحكام قد ذكرت العنف صراحة“. وعلاوة على ذلك، ناقش التعليق العام مسألة ما إذا كان من الممكن اعتبار الدول الأطراف مسؤولة عن سلوك القوى غير الحكومية حيث أوضح أن ”... التمييز في الاتفاقية لا يقتصر على أعمال من جانب الحكومات أو باسمها...“ و”يجيز أيضا القانون الدولي العام وعهود معينة لحقوق الإنسان مساءلة الدول أيضا عن الأعمال الخاصة إذا لم تتصرف بالجدية الواجبة لمنع انتهاكات الحقوق أو للتحقيق في جرائم العنف ومعاقبة مرتكبيها وتعويض ضحاياها“. وعليه، فالقضية التي تواجه اللجنة هي البت فيما إذا كانت صاحبة الرسالة ضحية انتهاك من الانتهاكات الواردة في المواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ) و5(أ) و16 من الاتفاقية حيث إن الدولة الطرف، حسبما زعمت صاحبة الرسالة، تقاعست لمدة أربع سنوات عن واجبها في توفير الحماية الفعالة لها من الأخطار البالغة التي كان ”زوجها السابق المقترنة به مدنيا“ يهدد بها سلامتها الجسدية وصحتها البدنية والنفسية.
9-3 وفيما يتعلق بالمواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ)، تلاحظ اللجنة أن الدولة الطرف أقرت بأن وسائل الانتصاف التي التمستها صاحبة الرسالة لم تكن كافية لتوفير حماية مباشرة لها من سوء المعاملة على يد قرينها السابق إلى جانب أن الترتيبات القانونية والمؤسسية في الدولة الطرف لم تكن مهيأة بعد لأن تكفل لضحايا العنف المنزلي ما يتوقعه المجتمع الدولي من ضروب الحماية والدعم المنسقة والشاملة والفعالة بحق. وفي حين أن اللجنة تنظر بعين التقدير إلى الجهود التي بذلتها الدولة الطرف لتأسيس برنامج عمل شامل لمناهضة العنف المنزلي وإلى التدابير القانونية والإجراءات الأخرى التي ترنو إلى اتخاذها، فهي تعتقد أن هذه الجهود لم تفد بعد صاحبة الرسالة ولم تعالج حالة انعدام الأمن التي تعاني منها بصفة مستمرة. وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضا أن التقدير العام للدولة الطرف هو أن حالات العنف المنزلي لا تحظى بأولوية عليا في الدعاوى المنظورة أمام المحاكم. وترى اللجنة أن الوصف المقدم للإجراءات التي استعين بها في هذه الحالة، المدنية والجنائية على السواء، متفق مع هذا التقييم العام. ولا يمكن التضحية بحقوق الإنسان المكفولة للمرأة في الحياة والسلامة البدنية والنفسية على مذبح حقوق أخرى، بما فيها الحق في الملكية والحق في الخصوصية. وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضا أن الدولة الطرف لم تقدم معلومات عن وجود سبل بديلة كان من الممكن لصاحبة الرسالة أن تلجأ لها وتلتمس منها حماية وأمنا كافيين لدرء خطر استمرار تعرضها للعنف. وتشير اللجنة في هذا الصدد إلى التعليقات الختامية التي عقبت بها في آب/أغسطس 2002 على التقريرين الرابع والخامس الموحدين المقدمين من الدولة الطرف، حيث أعربت ”... عن قلقها من انتشار العنف ضد النساء والفتيات، بما في ذلك العنف المنزلي. كما تشعر بالقلق بصفة خاصة من عدم سن أية تشريعات لمحاربة العنف المنزلي والتحرشات الجنسية، ومن عدم وجود أوامر حماية أو إبعاد أو ملاجئ لتوفير الحماية الفورية للنساء من ضحايا العنف المنزلي“. وإذ تأخذ اللجنة هذا في الاعتبار، تخلص إلى أن التزامات الدولة الطرف المحددة في المواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ) من الاتفاقية تمتد لتشمل وقاية المرأة من العنف وحمايتها منه، وأنها ما زالت غير مستوفاة في هذه الحالة، وهو ما يمثل انتهاكا لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية المكفولة لصاحبة الرسالة، ولا سيما حقها في الأمن الشخصي.
9-4 وقد عالجت اللجنة المادتين 5 و16 معا في توصيتها العامة رقم 19 في معرض تناولها لظاهرة العنف الأسري. فشددت اللجنة في توصيتها العامة رقم 19 على أن "أحكام التوصية العامة رقم 19... المتعلقة بالعنف الذي يستهدف المرأة تتسم بشديد الأهمية في مجال  قدرات المرأة على التمتع بحقوقها وحرياتها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل". وذكرت أن المواقف التقليدية التي ترى أن المرأة تابعة للرجل تساهم في شيوع أعمال العنف التي تستهدفها. وتبينت اللجنة هذه المواقف نفسها عندما نظرت في تقريري هنغاريا الدوريين الرابع والخامس المجمعين في عام 2002. وأعربت آنئذ عن قلقها بشأن ”استمرار القوالب النمطية التقليدية الراسخة فيما يتعلق بأدوار ومسؤوليات النساء والرجال في الأسرة...“. وفي ما يتعلق بالحالة التي تنظر فيها اللجنة الآن، تظهر وقائع الرسالة نفس العلاقات بين الجنسين والمواقف المتخذة بصدد المرأة التي تبينتها اللجنة بالنسبة للبلد ككل. إن صاحبة الرسالة تعيش منذ أربع سنوات وحتى اليوم في ظل تهديد زوجها السابق الذي اقترنت به مدنيا وأنجبت منه طفلين. لقد تعرضت صاحبة الرسالة للاعتداء بالضرب على يد الرجل المذكور نفسه، زوجها السابق الذي اقترنت به مدنيا. وحاولت صاحبة الرسالة دون نجاح، سواء عن طريق الدعاوى المدنية أو الجنائية، أن تمنع ل. ف. بصفة مؤقتة أو نهائية من دخول الشقة التي ظلت تعيش فيها مع طفليها. ولم يكن في وسع صاحبة الرسالة استصدار أمر بعدم التعرض لها ولا بتوفير الحماية لها لأن كلا الخيارين ليس معمولا بهما في الدولة الطرف في الوقت الراهن. ولم تتمكن من الهرب إلى مأوى بسبب عدم وجود أي مأوى مجهز لاستقبالها وولديها اللذين يعاني أحدهما من إعاقة تامة. إن الدولة الطرف لم تطعن في أي من هذه الوقائع التي تشير، مجتمعة، إلى أن حقوق صاحبة الرسالة المكفولة بموجب المادتين 5(أ) و16 من الاتفاقية قد انتهكت.
9-5 وتلاحظ اللجنة أيضا أن عدم وجود تدابير قانونية أو إجراءات أخرى فعالة حال دون تعامل الدولة الطرف بطريقة مرضية مع طلب اللجنة بتوفير تدابير مؤقتة.
9-6 وعملا بالفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، ترى اللجنة أن الدولة الطرف لم تف بالتزاماتها، وبالتالي انتهكت حقوق صاحبة الرسالة بموجب المواد 2(أ) و(ب) و(هـ) والمادة 5(أ) بالترابط مع المادة 16 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة وتتوجه بالتوصيات التالية إلى الدولة الطرف:
أولا-بشأن صاحبة الرسالة:
(أ) اتخاذ تدابير فورية فعالة لضمان سلامة أ. ت. وأسرتها، البدنية والنفسية؛
(ب) توفير بيت آمن لـ أ. ت. لتعيش فيه مع طفليها مع الحصول على نفقة لطفليها والمساعدة القانونية اللازمة ومنحها التعويض المتناسب مع ما ألحق بها من أذى بدني ونفسي ومع جسامة الانتهاك الذي تعرضت له حقوقها؛
ثانيا- في المحيط العام:
(أ) احترام وحماية وتعزيز وإعمال حقوق الإنسان المكفولة للمرأة، بما في ذلك الحق في عدم التعرض لجميع أشكال العنف المنزلي، بما في ذلك الترهيب والتهديد بالعنف؛
(ب) تأمين أقصى قدر من الحماية القانونية لضحايا العنف المنزلي بالتزام الجدية الواجبة في العمل على وقاية المرأة من هذا الضرب من العنف والتصدي له؛
(ج) اتخاذ جميع التدابير اللازمة لضمان المبادرة فورا إلى تنفيذ وتقييم الإستراتيجية الوطنية لمنع العنف الأسري وتداركه بالعلاج الفعال؛
(د) اتخاذ جميع التدابير اللازمة لتوفير التدريب المنتظم على كل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والبروتوكول الاختياري، وذلك للقضاة والمحامين وموظفي إنفاذ القانون؛ 
(هـ) المسارعة دون إبطاء إلى تنفيذ التعليقات الختامية للجنة التي عقبت بها في آب/أغسطس 2002 على تقريري هنغاريا الدوريين الرابع والخامس المجمعين بشأن العنف ضد النساء والفتيات، ولا سيما توصية اللجنة بسن قانون محدد لمنع العنف المنزلي ضد المرأة ينص على أوامر لحماية الضحايا ومنع التعرض لهن وتزويدهن بخدمات للدعم من بينها توفير المأوى لهن؛
(و) المبادرة فورا إلى إجراء تحقيقات وافية نزيهة جادة في جميع مزاعم العنف المنزلي وتقديم الجناة إلى العدالة وفقا للمعايير الدولية؛
(ز) تزويد ضحايا العنف المنزلي بسبل آمنة عاجلة للجوء إلى القضاء، بما في ذلك توفير المساعدة القانونية المجانية عند الاقتضاء ضمانا لتزويدهن بوسائل انتصاف وإعادة تأهيل متاحة فعالة كافية؛
(ح) إلحاق الجناة ببرامج لإعادة التأهيل والبرامج التي تعلم حل المنازعات الأسرية دون اللجوء إلى العنف.
9-7 وفقا للفقرة 4 من المادة 7، تولي الدولة الطرف الاعتبار الواجب لآراء اللجنة المشفوعة بتوصياتها، وتقدم إلى اللجنة، خلال ستة أشهر، ردا مكتوبا يتضمن أي معلومات عن أي إجراء تكون قد اتخذته في ضوء آراء اللجنة وتوصياتها. ومطلوب من الدولة الطرف أيضا نشر آراء اللجنة وتوصياتها وترجمتها إلى اللغة الهنغارية وتوزيعها على نطاق واسع حتى يصل العلم بها إلى كافة قطاعات المجتمع ذات الصلة.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/60/38، الجزء الأول، المرفق الثالث.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

البلاغ رقم: 3/2004 بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري الملحق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين ضد هولندا*
مقدم من: السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين
الضحية المزعومة: مقدِمة البلاغ
الدولة الطرف: هولندا
تاريخ البلاغ: 8 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003 (البلاغ الأول)
في 14 آب/أغسطس 2006، اعتمدت اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة النص المبين أدناه بوصفه يمثل آراء اللجنة بشأن البلاغ رقم 3/2004، بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، المنشأة بموجب المادة 17 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
المجتمعة في 14 آب/أغسطس 2006
وقد انتهت من نظر البلاغ رقم 3/2004 المقدم من السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد أخذت في الاعتبار جميع المعلومات الخطية التي توافرت لها من صاحبة البلاغ والدولة الطرف،
تعتمد ما يلي:
الآراء بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري1-1 مقدمة هذا البلاغ المؤرخ 8 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003، هي السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين، المولودة في 24 حزيران/يونيه 1967 والمقيمة في هولندا، وتعيش حاليا في بريدا، هولندا. وتدّعي السيدة دونغ أنها ضحية انتهاك هولندا لأحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. ويمثل مقدمة البلاغ المحامي، السيد ج. ج. كنوتر، السيدة إ. كريمرز الباحثة العاملة لحسابها الخاص بلايدن، هولندا. ودخلت الاتفاقية والبروتوكول الاختياري الملحق بها حيز النفاذ في الدولة الطرف في 22 آب/أغسطس 1991 و 22 آب/أغسطس 2002، على التوالي.
الوقائع كما عرضتها مقدمة البلاغ2-1 عملت مقدمة البلاغ كموظفة بأجر لبعض الوقت (موظفة في وكالة للتشغيل المؤقت) كذلك مع زوجها في مؤسسته كزوجة تعاون زوجها في عمله. وأنجبت طفلا وأخذت إجازة أمومة ابتداء من 17 كانون الثاني/يناير 1999.
2-2 وكانت مقدمة البلاغ مؤمنا عليها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض على عملها بأجر، وحصلت بموجب المادة 29 (أ) من هذا القانون على استحقاقاتها للتعويض عما فقدته من دخل من عملها بأجر خلال إجازة الأمومة التي دامت 16 أسبوعا.
2-3 وكانت مقدمة البلاغ مؤمنا عليها أيضا بموجب قانون التأمين ضد العجز (العاملين لحسابهم الخاص) فيما يتعلق بعملها بمؤسسة زوجها. وفي 17 أيلول/سبتمبر 1998، وقبل بدء إجازتها المرضية، قدمت طلبا للحصول على استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وفي 19 شباط/فبراير 1999، قرر المعهد الوطني للتأمين الاجتماعي، وكالة الاستحقاقات أنه على الرغم من أن مقدمة البلاغ مؤهلة للحصول على استحقاقات فإنها سوف لا تحصل على استحقاقات خلال الإجازة المرضية تعويضا عما فقدته من دخل من عملها في مؤسسة زوجها. وسبب ذلك هو أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحساب الخاص - ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ بين الاستحقاقات - ينص (في حالات الطلبات المتزامنة للحصول على استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة) على أن الاستحقاقات لا تدفع إلا إذا كانت قيمتها تزيد على مبلغ الاستحقاقات المستحقة بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. هذا ولم تزد قيمة استحقاقات مقدمة البلاغ من العمل مع زوجها على قيمة استحقاقاتها الناشئة من عملها بأجر.
2-4 وقدمت صاحبة البلاغ طعنا في هذا القرار ولكنه رفض في 18 أيار/مايو 1999. وبعد ذلك، قدمت طلبا إلى محكمة مقاطعة بريدا لإعادة النظر في القرار. وتفيد المعلومات أن هذا الطلب رفض في 19 أيار/مايو 2000. ثم قدمت صاحبة البلاغ طعنا إلى محكمة الاستئناف المركزية التي يقال إنها أعلى محكمة إدارية في هولندا في مجال الضمان الاجتماعي.
2-5 وفي 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003، أكدت محكمة الاستئناف المركزية الحكم المطعون فيه الصادر عن محكمة مقاطعة بريدا. وخلصت المحكمة إلى أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لا يؤدي إلى معاملة المرأة بصورة سلبية مقارنة بالرجل. وأشارت أيضا المحكمة إلى أحد أحكامها السابقة الذي قضت فيه بأن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تفتقر إلى التأثير المباشر.
2-6 وفي 8 أيار/مايو 2002، بدأت مقدمة البلاغ إجازة الأمومة الثانية (عندما أصبحت حاملا للمرة الثانية) وقدمت أيضا طلبا للحصول على استحقاقاتها. وفي 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002، قررت وكالة الاستحقاقات أن تُكمل استحقاقات مقدمة الطلب بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض بالفارق بين طلبها المقدم بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص واستحقاقاتها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. وعلى العكس مما حدث في الفترة السابقة للإجازة المرضية، زادت قيمة استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص على استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض.
2-7 وطعنت صاحبة البلاغ في القرار الصادر في 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002، ثم سحبت طلب الطعن بعد صدور حكم محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، التي نظرت في الطعن المتعلق باستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة في عام 1999 في 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003.
الشكوى3-1 تشكو صاحبة البلاغ من أنها كانت ضحية انتهاك الدولة الطرف لأحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وتزعم أن أحكام هذه المادة تقضي بحق المرأة في إجازة الأمومة مع التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل من العمل. وتدعي صاحبة البلاغ أن النساء اللائي يحصلن على دخل من العمل بأجر ومن أشكال العمالة الأخرى لا يحصلن سوى على تعويض جزئي عمّا يفقدنه من دخل خلال إجازة الأمومة. وفي هذا الصدد، تعترف صاحبة الطلب بأن الحمل يؤثر سلبا على دخل هذه الفئة من النساء. وتزعم أن التعويض الجزئي عمّا تفقدنه من دخل لا يلبي شروط الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية وأن ذلك يعني تمييزا مباشرا ضد المرأة نتيجة الحمل.
3-2 وتؤكد مقدمة البلاغ أن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تنطبق على أي نشاط مهني يمكن القيام به من أجل الحصول على أجر، كما تشير إلى المقالات القانونية الصادرة بشأن الأعمال التحضيرية للاتفاقية لتقيم الدليل على ادعائها. فهي تعتقد أن ذلك مهم في تقييم مدى تطابق أحكام قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بالحمل والأمومة مع أحكام المادة 11 من الاتفاقية. وترى أيضا أنه من المهم إثبات أن منع التمييز ضد المرأة يعني، في جملة أمور، أن الحمل والأمومة لا يمكن أن يترتب عليهما تبعية المرأة للرجل.
3-3 وبناء على ما تقدم، تطلب مقدمة البلاغ إلى اللجنة أن تبحث عما إذا كان يمكن اعتبار ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ - أي البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص - والذي لم تحصل بسببه على أي تعويض عمّا فقدته من دخل كعاملة مع زوجها فيما يتصل بإجازة الأمومة - نصا تمييزيا وينتهك أحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
3-4 وتطلب صاحبة البلاغ إلى اللجنة أن توصي الدولة الطرف، بموجب أحكام المادة 7 (3) من البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية، بأن تتخذ التدابير الملائمة لامتثال شروط الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية من أجل أن تحصل الزوجات العاملات مع أزواجهن أو العاملات لحسابهن الخاص خلال إجازة الحمل والأمومة على تعويض كامل عما يفقدنه من دخل. وطلبت أيضا إلى اللجنة أن توصي الدولة الطرف بأن تمنحها تعويضا عما فقدته من دخل خلال فترتي إجازة الأمومة. 
3-5 وتدعي مقدمة البلاغ أيضا أن الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 تنص على حق يمكن إعادة النظر فيه قضائيا بصورة ملموسة، وأنه أُذن للجنة أن تقرر، بموجب المادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري، ما إذا كان من الممكن إعادة النظر في انتهاك حق من الحقوق التي تنص عليها الاتفاقية في القضايا الفعلية.
3-6 وفيما يتعلق بمقبولية البلاغ، تقول صاحبة البلاغ إن جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية قد استنفدت لأنها قدمت دعوى أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ضد رفض منحها استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وهي تبلغ اللجنة أنها سحبت طعنها فيما يتعلق بحملها الثاني بعدما خسرت الطعن النهائي فيما يتعلق بحملها الأول.
3-7 وتذكر مقدمة البلاغ أنها لم تقدم هذه البلاغ إلى أية هيئة دولية أخرى وبذا يكون شرط المقبولية المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 2 (أ) من المادة 4 قد تم الوفاء به. وأشارت إلى أن اتحاد نقابات عمال هولندا قد ادعى في عدة مناسبات في تعليقاته على تقرير هولندا المقدم إلى لجنة الخبراء أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تتعارض مع المادة 12 (2) من الميثاق الاجتماعي الأوروبي. كما يقال إنه عرض المسألة أيضا على منظمة العمل الدولية ضمن تعليقاته على تقرير هولندا المقدم بموجب اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم 103 المتعلقة بحماية الأمومة. غير أن مقدمة البلاغ أكدت أن كلا من الإجراءين يختلف عن حق الأفراد في تقديم شكاوى وأنه لا الميثاق الاجتماعي الأوروبي ولا اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم 103 يتضمن أحكاما تطابق المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وأشارت أيضا إلى قانون السوابق القضائية بشأن المقبولية في إجراءات الشكاوى الفردية المتبعة في إجراءات التحقيق الدولية الأخرى، بما في ذلك البروتوكول الاختياري للعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية.1 ولهذه الأسباب جادلت مقدمة البلاغ بأنه لا يوجد عائق أمام انطباق الفقرة 2 (أ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
3-8 وتزعم مقدمة البلاغ بأن البلاغ تتوافر فيه لمقبولية بموجب أحكام الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري. ورغم أن قرار عدم دفع الاستحقاقات لمقدمة البلاغ بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص قد اتخذ قبل أن تصدق هولندا على البروتوكول الاختياري، صدر قرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية عقب التصديق ببعض الوقت. وجادلت بأن قرار المحكمة العليا يقرر ما إذا كان ينبغي اعتبار أن الوقائع قد حدثت بعد التصديق، حيث أن الوقائع لم تصبح نهائية إلا في ذلك التاريخ. وأكدت أن قانون السوابق القضائية الدولية يؤيد هذا الرأي.2 وأشارت فضلا عن ذلك إلى أن بلاغها يتعلق مباشرة بقرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية نفسها. وبالإضافة لذلك، جادلت بأن تطبيق البند المسمى ”شرط عدم الجمع“ (وهو يدرج الآن في حكم تشريعي آخر3 استمر بعد دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وأخيرا، جادلت بأن قيامها بسحب طعنها فيما يتعلق بحملها الثاني بعد أن رُفض طعنها النهائي فيما يتصل بحملها الأول في نيسان/أبريل 2003 يشير إلى أن الوقائع التي هي موضوع النزاع مستمرة (أي تطبيق شرط عدم الجمع).
مذكرة الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية4-1 جادلت الدولة الطرف بموجب مذكرتها المقدمة في 19 آذار/مارس 2004 بعدم مقبولية البلاغ بحكم الاختصاص الزمني عملا بالفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4. وجادلت بأن موضوع البلاغ هو منع الحصول على استحقاقات الحمل والأمومة بموجب قانون العاملون لحسابهم الخاص، وبموجب قانون المستحقات المتعلقة بالمرض في آن معا. وقد نشأت هذه الحالة بالنسبة لمقدمة البلاغ حين اتخذت الهيئة المنفذة ذات الصلة قرارين أثرا عليها، واتخذا في 19 شباط/فبراير 1999 و 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002. وكلا التاريخين سابق لدخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا في 22 آب/أغسطس 2002.
4-2 وتشير الدولة الطرف إلى رأي مقدمة البلاغ القائل بأن العامل الحاسم في تقرير ما إذا كانت الوقائع التي هي موضوع البلاغ جاءت قبل دخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا، هو تاريخ صدور قرار المحكمة النهائية، حيث أن الوقائع لم تتأكد بشكل قاطع إلا في ذلك الحين.
4-3 وترى الدولة الطرف أن رأي مقدمة البلاغ يستند إلى تفسير غير صحيح للقضية رقم 12-350 MZ ضد بوليفيا، الواردة في التقرير رقم 73/01 الصادر عن لجنة البلدان الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان. وفي حين أُعلنت مقبولية شكوى مقدمة الالتماس في قضية بوليفيا من حيث صلتها بحكم صادر عن إحدى المحاكم البوليفية بتاريخ لاحق لدخول حق الشكوى الفردي حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لبوليفيا، فإنه لا توجد لها أية صلة بذلك الحكم الذي يؤكد بصفة نهائية الوقائع التي حدثت قبل ذلك التاريخ. وتتعلق هذه القضية بسير الإجراءات القانونية وتصرف القضاة المشتركين في القضية.
تعليقات مقدمة البلاغ على ملاحظات الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية5-1 كررت مقدمة البلاغ تأكيد مجادلتها بشأن وجوب إعلان مقبولية بلاغها وفقا للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية.
5-2 وأوضحت أن تفسيرها للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري ليس مستخلصا بشكل مباشر في القضية الدولية التي أشارت إليها في عرضها الأولي. وإنما رغبت في مجرد الإشارة إلى الأحكام التي لم تقصر فيها الهيئات القضائية قرارها على مسألة المقبولية. ومن ثم فإنها ترى أن مقارنة وقائع قضيتها بوقائع قضية MZ ضد بوليفيا (لجنة البلدان الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان، التقرير رقم 73/01، القضية رقم 12-350 بتاريخ 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2001) لا صلة لها بالموضوع.
مذكرة أخرى من الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية وملاحظات على وقائع القضية6-1 ذكرت الدولة الطرف أنه يجوز طبقا للمادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري تقديم الرسائل من قبل، أو نيابة عن، الأفراد الذين يدعون أنهم ضحايا لانتهاك أي من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية. وترى الدولة الطرف أنه لا يمكن اعتبار أحد الأشخاص ضحية طبقا لهذه المادة إلا عند عدم احترام حقوقه بشكل ما. وذلك، في حالة مقدمة البلاغ، هو التاريخ الذي أُخطرت فيه بوقف كل استحقاقاتها أو جزء منها. وقد اتخذت تلك القرارات قبل 22 آب/أغسطس 2002، وهو التاريخ الذي دخل فيه البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وعليه، ينبغي إعلان عدم مقبولية البلاغ على أساس الاختصاص الزماني. ومن شأن الرأي المخالف أن يسيء تفسير جوهر البروتوكول الاختياري، بالاعتراف بحق الشكوى العام بدلا من الفردي.
6-2 وأشارت الدولة الطرف إلى أن تقديم طلب لإعادة النظر في قضايا التأمينات الاجتماعية لا يؤدي إلى وقف الإجراءات القانونية في هولندا. ولا تتغير (بأثر رجعي) القرارات السابقة لهيئات تنفيذ تشريعات التأمينات الاجتماعية إلا بصدور الحكم النهائي للمحكمة.
6-3 وبصدد مجادلة مقدمة البلاغ بأن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تتعارض مع الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، التي تعتقد مقدمة البلاغ أنها تفرض التزاما بكفالة التعويض التام في جميع الحالات عن فقدان الدخل نتيجة للإنجاب وتشكل تمييزا صريحا بسبب نوع الجنس، لاحظت الدولة الطرف أن كلمة ”أجر“ مستخدمة بشكل عام للإشارة إلى المرتب وليس إلى الدخل من أرباح الأعمال التجارية. وهذا يثير السؤال عما إذا كانت كلمة ”أجر“ الواردة في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية ينبغي أن تشمل الدخل، الذي عادة ما يكون متقلبا، الناشئ عن عمل الشخص لحسابه الخاص. وترى الدولة الطرف أن نظامها المشترك لاستحقاقات الأمومة يفي بشكل واف بأحكام الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
6-4 وذكرت أن تقنين إجازة الأمومة واستحقاقات الأمومة كان محصورا في البداية في قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض، وهو برنامج تأميني يوفر التغطية الإلزامية للمستخدمين من الذكور والإناث. ويمكن للنساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو في أعمال تجارية يمتلكها أزواجهن الحصول طوعيا على تأمين في إطار البرنامج. وفي عام 1992، كشفت دراسة أجريت أن عددا ضئيلا فقط من أولئك النساء حصل على ذلك التأمين - إما لعدم درايتهن بهذا الخيار أو بسب التكلفة التي ينطوي عليها. كما اتضح أن النساء المعنيات لم يحصلن على إجازة أمومة إلا في حالة حدوث مضاعفات طبية.
6-5 ثم أنشئ برنامج تأمين إجباري في إطار قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لصالح النساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو المشتغلات في الأعمال التجارية لأزواجهن، وهو يماثل البرنامج الآخر - ولكن تحدد اشتراكاته على أساس الأرباح. وكان هناك إدراك لاحتمال نشوء حالات قد تنشأ للنساء فيها استحقاقات من البرنامجين في آن واحد، ولتفادي إعطاء استحقاقات إضافية للمؤَمن عليهم عن نفس المخاطرة بموجب لوائح برنامجين للتأمين، أدرجت البند 59 (4) في قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص.
6-6 ولكفالة عدم الإضرار بالمؤّمن عليهم في إطار البرنامجين، طبق مبدأ المعادلة فيما يتعلق بالاشتراكات. ولتحديد مبلغ الاشتراكات جرى في بعض الحالات خصم الدخل المتأتي من العمل مقابل أجر من الإيرادات الأخرى. وكان معنى ذلك أنه كلما ارتفع الدخل من العمل مقابل أجر، كلما انخفض الاشتراك في تأمين قانون التأمين ضد العجز للعاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وجرى خصم الاستحقاقات التي يحصل عليها المؤّمن عليه في إطار التأمينات على الموظفين من الاستحقاقات الأخرى.
6-7 وشاركت الدولة الطرف الآراء التي أعربت عنها محكمة الاستئناف المركزية حول ما إذا كان ”شرط عدم الجمع“ يشكل تمييزا بسبب نوع الجنس. وأكدت أن أهلية الحصول على استحقاقات الأمومة بموجب المادة 22 من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص، هي ميزة قاصرة على النساء. وعلاوة على ذلك، يطبق أيضا المبدأ الأساسي لعدم الجمع بين الاستحقاقات عن نفس المخاطرة في حالة التطابق بين استحقاق ما بموجب قانون التأمين ضد العجز للعاملين لحسابهم الخاص وبشكل آخر من الاستحقاقات بخلاف استحقاق الأمومة - دون أي تفرقة بحسب نوع الجنس.
6-8 وردا على مجادلة مقدمة البلاغ بأن محكمة الاستئناف المركزية أخطأت في استنتاج أن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية غير منطبقة صراحة، ذكرت الدولة الطرف أن النقطة الحاسمة هي ما إذا كان الأمر يستدعي سن تشريع آخر لإعمال الحقوق التي تحميها الحكم، أم أنه يمكن للمواطنين دون سن تشريع آخر استنباط استحقاقاتهم والمطالبة بها أمام إحدى المحاكم الوطنية، على عكس ما يقضي به القانون الوطني، إذا لزم ذلك. وتقرر الدساتير الوطنية الكيفية التي تدرج بها أحكام القانون الدولي في النظم القانونية الوطنية. ومن ثم ترى الدولة الطرف أنه لا يمكن طلب رأي اللجنة في هذا الشأن. كما تعتقد أنه من البديهي عند تضارب النظم التشريعية مع القانون الدولي، لا بد من تعديل تلك النظم؛ وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون التساؤل عما إذا كان لا بد من الوفاء بهذه الالتزامات ولكن عن كيفية الوفاء بها.
6-9 وتقوم المحاكم في الدولة الطرف باتخاذ القرارات استنادا إلى حكم معين من أحكام القانون الدولي، وطبيعة ومضمون وفحوى هذا الحكم، وما إذا كان منطبقا صراحة. ولكي يستشهد الأفراد بأحد الأحكام مباشرة، لا بد أن يصاغ بمنتهى الدقة بحيث تنشأ الحقوق عنه بالضرورة دون لبس ودون الحاجة لاتخاذ أي إجراء آخر من جانب السلطات الوطنية.
6-10 وترى الدولة الطرف أن النتيجة الوحيدة الممكنة تتمثل في أن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تفرض على الهيئات التشريعية وعلى حكومات الدول الأطراف التزاما بالسعي لبلوغ هدف معين لا بتحقيقه (inspanningsverplichting) مع إتاحة بعض السلطات التقديرية للدول الأطراف. وفي هولندا، تمارس السلطة التشريعية هذه الصلاحيات. ولذلك، فإن الدولة الطرف تتفق مع محكمة الاستئناف المركزية في رأيها بأن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية لا تنطبق مباشرة.
6-11 وتطلب الدولة الطرف إلى اللجنة أن تعلن عدم مقبولية البلاغ، أو أن تعلن أنها لا تستند إلى أساس سليم، إذا قررت مقبوليتها.
تعليقات مقدمة البلاغ على ملاحظات الدولة الطرف على المقبولية ووقائع القضية7-1 فيما يتعلق بمقبولية الاختصاص الزمني، تعتقد مقدمة البلاغ أن الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري ينبغي أن تقرأ بالتلازم مع المتطلبات الأخرى للمادة. وتنص الفقرة 1 على وجوب استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية قبل تقديم أي بلاغ. وهذا يعني، إذا نظر إليها مع الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4، أن ”الوقائع“ يجب أن تُفهم على أنها تعني تاريخ صدور قرار المحكمة الأعلى درجة (أي، 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003). ولا يمكن النظر في صحة الوقائع إلى أن يتم التوصل إلى قرار نهائي.
7-2 وعلاوة على ذلك، تتعلق الشكوى بفترة إجازة الأمومة الثانية من 8 أيار/مايو إلى 28 آب/أغسطس 2002، التي تلقت مقدمة البلاغ خلالها استحقاقات بالاستناد إلى القرار المؤرخ 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002 - أي أن ”الوقائع“ (الفترة التي تم تلقي الاستحقاق عنها) استمرت بعد بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري بالنسبة للدولة الطرف.
7-3 وتشير مقدمة البلاغ أيضا إلى أن الدولة الطرف لا تطعن في المقبولية بالاستناد إلى عدم استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية فيما يتعلق بالاستحقاقات التي تغطي إجازة الأمومة الثانية.
7-4 وتذكر مقدمة البلاغ كذلك أنه ينبغي فهم ”الوقائع“ على أنها تعني الوقائع التي ينطبق عليها الاستحقاق وفقا لقانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص، بما في ذلك الفرع 59 (4) وقانون العمل والرعاية بعد 1 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2001. وهي تعتبر أن الوقائع مستمرة لأن الاستحقاق لا يزال موجودا وتؤكد أن حق الشكوى لا يقتصر على حوادث فردية ولكنه يتعلق بحق ضحايا التمييز ضد المرأة.
7-5 وفيما يتعلق بمسألة تعريف ”الأجر“ في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، تؤكد مقدمة البلاغ موقفها في أنه ينبغي شمول جميع النساء اللاتي يقمن بعمل مأجور - وخاصة المهنيات أو النساء اللاتي يمارسن أعمالا تجارية. وهي تعارض الحجة القائلة بأنه ليس هناك مبرر لمنح النساء المؤمن عليهن بموجب برنامجين للتأمين أي معاملة تفضيلية بمنحهن مزيدا من الاستحقاقات. وعلاوة على ذلك، وبالإشارة إلى تعليقات الدولة الطرف على المساهمات، لا ترى مقدمة البلاغ أي صلة بين مسألة الاستحقاقات وسداد الاشتراكات - لأن الاستحقاقات توجد بغض النظر عن سداد الاشتراكات.
7-6 وفيما يتعلق بما إذا كان البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تمييزيا، تحتج مقدمة البلاغ بأن المرأة وحدها هي التي تتضرر من خسارة الدخل التي لا يعاني منها الرجــل مطلقــا. وخسارة الدخل هذه - وهي نتيجة لفعل - تمييزا.
7-7 وتوضح مقدمة البلاغ أنها لم تطلب إلى اللجنة أن تبت فيما إذا كان للمادة 11 من الاتفاقية أي أثر مباشر. واكتفت مقدمة البلاغ بالإشارة إلى أنها، نتيجة لقرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، قد حرمت من الحق في اختيار التشريع الوطني مقابل أحكام الاتفاقية. 
ملاحظات تكميلية للدولة الطرف8-1 تُشير الدولة الطرف إلى ادعاء مقدمة البلاغ بأن ”الحكومة لا تعترض على البيان القائل بأنه ليس من الضروري بالنسبة لقبول الشكوى فيما يتعلق بالفترة الثانية أن تكون الشاكية قد استنفدت إجراءات الاستئناف برمتها مرة أخرى“. وتشير الدولة الطرف إلى أن هذا الادعاء لم يرد في البلاغ الأول الذي وجهته مقدمة البلاغ إلى اللجنة. أما الإشارة الوحيدة فيها إلى الفترة الثانية لإجازة الحمل والولادة لعام 2002 فقد وردت لتأييد الادعاء بأن الانتهاك المزعوم قد استمر بعد بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري في هولندا. وينبغي ألا يستدل من واقع أن الدولة الطرف لم تتطرق صراحة لمسألة ما إذا كانت مقدمة البلاغ قد استنفدت وسائل الانتصاف المحلية بشأن القرار المتعلق بالاستحقاقات الواجبة الدفع لها عن فترة إجازة الأمومة لعام 2002، على أن الدولة الطرف تعتقد بأنه تم الوفاء بشرط المقبولية فيما يتعلق بتلك الفترة. وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، تعتقد الدولة الطرف بأنه ليس بوسع اللجنة أن تضع البلاغ في الاعتبار، لأنه يجب أن يفترض أنها تنطبق على الاستحقاق عن فترة الإجازة في عام 2002، بسبب عدم استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية.
8-2 وتؤكد الدولة الطرف من جديد أنها تعتبر البلاغ غير مقبول على أية حال لأن الوقائع ذات الصلة قد حدثت قبل تاريخ بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري في هولندا. كما تود أن تؤكد أن البروتوكول الاختياري ينشئ حقا فرديا للشكوى ينبثق من المادة 2. ومن الضروري لتقرير ما إذا كان شخص ما ضحية لأي انتهاك من جانب أية دولة، تحديد التصرف، قانونيا كان أو غير ذلك، الذي تقوم به الدولة ويمكن تعريفه على أنه انتهاك، كأن يكون على سبيل المثال، قرارا تتخذه الدولة بشأن تطبيق قاعدة قانونية محددة. وترى الدولة الطرف أن حق الشكوى لا يمتد إلى الوقائع التي تعتبرها الشاكية تمييزية بوجه عام ما لم تكن الشاكية قد تضررت شخصيا.
8-3 وفيما يتعلق بالوقائع الموضوعية لادعاءات مقدمة البلاغ، تود الدولة الطرف أن توضح أنه سبق لها أن طرحت السؤال الواضح للعيان المتصل بمعنى كلمة ”أجر“ في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية دون أن تجيب عليه. ولا تقبل الدولة الطرف التفسير الذي ذهبت إليه مقدمة البلاغ بأن الحكم ينص على التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل الناشئة عن الحمل والولادة. وهي تعتبر أن الحكم يمثل قاعدة عامة تفرض على الدول التزاما باتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة لتمكين المرأة من التكفل بمعيشتها في فترة الحمل والولادة واستئناف العمل بعد الولادة دون أن تترتب آثار ضارة على مستقبلها الوظيفي. أما الطريقة التي يتم بها الوفاء بهذا الالتزام فهي متروكة لكي تقررها الدول. ويمكن للدول أن تختار بين الترتيبات التي تستند إلى مواصلة سداد المرتبات والترتيبات التي تنشئ تدبيرا اجتماعيا مماثلا. ولا يمكن أن يستدل بشكل تلقائي على أن هذا التدبير ينطوي على التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل. 
8-4 وتجري الدولة الطرف مقارنة بين الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية والأمر التوجيهي للجماعة الأوروبية 92/85 المؤرخ 19 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1992 بشأن اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتشجيع إجراء تحسينات في سلامة وصحة العاملات الحوامل في مكان العمل والعاملات اللاتي وضعن حملهن منذ عهد قريب أو المرضعات، والذي ينص على تسديد و/أو استحقاق بدل ملائم. وفي حين أن الدولة الطرف تجد من غير المعقول أن يتوخى المشرع الأوروبي قاعدة تختلف اختلافا كليا عن القاعدة التي وردت في الاتفاقية، فإنها تعتبر أن الأمر التوجيهي للجماعة الأوروبية قد وضع في صيغة أكثر وضوحا من حيث تعريف ”البدل الملائم“.
8-5 وتوضح الدولة الطرف كذلك الأسباب المنطقية للبند 59 (4) - وهو ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ - من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. ويحق للمرأة التي تعمل لحسابها الخاص بموجب هذا القانون الحصول على إعانة تصل إلى 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني. كما يحق للعاملين كمستخدمين لقاء مرتبات الحصول على إعانة بموجب كل من هذا القانون وقانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. وإذا ما تجاوزت الإعانة بموجب القانون الأخير 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني فلا تدفع الإعانة، وإذا ما كانت الإعانة بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض تقل عن 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني، يمكن أن تدفع إعانة قانون العاملين لحسباهم الخاص إذا لم تتجاوز الإعانتان معا 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجور. وفي الوقت نفسه، فإنه كلما ارتفع دخل المرأة من العمل لقاء مرتب - كلما ازدادت إمكانية عدم دفع إعانتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص وانخفاض اشتراكاتها الواجبة الدفع للبرنامج التأميني بموجب هذا القانون. 
8-6 وفيما يتعلق بادعاء مقدمة البلاغ بأن ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ يشكل تمييزا مباشرا، تؤكد الدولة الطرف من جديد أن الاستحقاق يدفع حصرا للمرأة وهو مصمم بوجه خاص لإعطاء المرأة أفضلية على الرجل. ولذلك، فإن من المستحيل أن نرى كيف يمكن أن يؤدي إلى معاملة المرأة معاملة أكثر حيفا بالمقارنة بالرجل - نظرا لأنه ليس بإمكان الرجل أن يستفيد من الحكم مطلقا.
المسائل والإجراءات المعروضة على اللجنة
النظر في المقبولية9-1 تبت اللجنة وفقا للمادة 64 من نظامها الداخلي، فيما إذا كان البلاغ مقبولا أو غير مقبول بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية. وهي تقوم بذلك عملا بالفقرة 4 من المادة 72 من نظامها الداخلي قبل النظر في الوقائع الموضوعية للبلاغ.
9-2 وأكدت اللجنة أنه لم يسبق النظر في المسألة وأنها ليست قيد النظر بموجب أي إجراء آخر من إجراءات التحقيق أو التسوية الدوليين.
9-3 وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، لاحظت اللجنة أن الدولة الطرف لم تجادل فيما يتعلق بأن مقدمة البلاغ قد استنفذت جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية المتوافرة المتعلقة بمزايا إجازة الأمومة الأولى في عام 1999. وليست المسألة واضحة المعالم بنفس القدر فيما يتعلق بمزايا إجازة الأمومة في عام 2002 لمقدمة الطلب. وأبلغت مقدمة البلاغ اللجنة في طلبها الأول، أنها قد سحبت استئنافها المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الثانية بعد أن خسرت استئنافها النهائي المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى. ولكنها لم تشرح الأسباب التي دعتها إلى ذلك. واعترضت الدولة الطرف، في ملاحظاتها الأخيرة، على مقبولة ادعاء مقدمة البلاغ المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة بسبب إخفاقها في استنفاذ جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية المتوافرة دون أن تفسر السبب وراء ذلك. وأحاطت اللجنة علما في ملاحظاتها السابقة التي اعترضت فيها الدولة الطرف على مقبولية البلاغ من حيث الحدود الزمنية (انظر أدناه)، وأشارت بصدد قيامها بذلك إلى القرارات التي اتخذت لحرمانها من المزايا بموجب نظام قانون الأشخاص الذين يعملون لحسابهم الخاص بالنسبة لفترتي إجازة الأمومة، إلا أنها لم تذكر مسألة استنفاذ سُبل الانتصاف. وبسبب عدم وجود بيانات محددة من كل من الدول الطرف أو مقدمة البلاغ يمكن أن يستند إليها لتقييم مسألة ما إذا كان ينبغي لمقدمة البلاغ أن تواصل استئنافها أو ما إذا كان من غير المحتمل أن تسفر تلك الإجراءات عن مساعدتها، ترى اللجنة أن المسألة في ظاهرها وفي ضوء الصياغة الواضحة لما ورد في القرار الصادر في 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003 عن محكمة الاستئناف المركزية وهي أعلى محكمة إدارية مختصة بالنظر في قضايا الضمان الاجتماعي، أنه كان من غير المحتمل أن تُسفر الإجراءات المتعلقة بمزايا إجازة الأمومة في عام 2002 عن مساعدة مقدمة البلاغ. ولذلك قررت اللجنة أن الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري لا تمنعها من النظر في البلاغ المتعلق بالمطالبات ذات الصلة بفترتي إجازتي الأمومة كلتيهما لمقدمة البلاغ.
9-4 ووفقا للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4، تُعلن اللجنة عدم مقبولية البلاغ حينما تكون الوقائع الموضوعية قد وقعت قبل تاريخ دخول البروتوكول الحالي حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف المعنية ما لم تكن تلك الحقائق قد استمرت بعد ذلك التاريخ. وتحيط اللجنة علما بأن الدولة الطرف جادلت بأن رأي مقدمة البلاغ ومفاده أن الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 لا تُشكل عقبة تحول دون مقبولية البلاغ. وأفادت الدولة الطرف بأن التاريخين وثيقي الصلة بالموضوع واللذين يتعين أن تنظر فيهما اللجنة في هذا الصدد هما يومي 19 شباط/فبراير 1999 و 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002 - وهذان التاريخان كلاهما سابقان على دخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا. واتخذت في هذين التاريخين قرارات لحرمان مقدمة البلاغ من استحقاقاتها - كانت المرة الأولى لحرمانها تماما من استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى وكانت المرة الثانية لحرمانها بصورة جزئية من استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الثانية. واحتجت مقدمة البلاغ، من جانبها، في رسالتها الأولى، بأن يوم 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003، حل بعد دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا، وهو تاريخ وثيق الصلة بالموضوع فيما يتصل بالفقرة 2 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري حيث أن هذا هو التاريخ الذي اتخذت فيه محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، وهي أعلى محكمة إدارية مختصة بالنظر في قضايا التأمين الاجتماعي، قرارها النهائي بشأن نزاعها مع سلطات قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى. وترى اللجنة أن السؤال الأساسي الذي يتعين الإجابة عليه هو ”متى طُبق التشريع الهولندي قيد النظر مما أسفر عن إلحاق الضرر الفعلي المزعوم بمقدمة البلاغ (أي ما هي وقائع القضية)“؟
9-5 وأخذت اللجنة في الحسبان أن فترتي الإجازتين الحقيقيتين اللتين التمست فيهما مقدمة البلاغ الحصول على المزايا قد استغرقتا فترتين مدة كل منهما 16 أسبوعا، كانت الأولى في عام 1999، ومن الواضح أن هذه الفترة كانت سابقة على دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وكانت الفترة الثانية لمدة 16 أسبوعا، وفقا لما ذكرته مقدمة البلاغ، أي الفترة من 8 أيار/مايو إلى 28 آب/أغسطس 2002. وتمتد هذه الفترة إلى ما بعد يوم دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف وهو يوم 22 آب/أغسطس 2002 وتبرر المقبولية من حيث الاختصاص الزمني بقدر ما يتعلق الأمر بالتماس مقدمة البلاغ الحصول على إجازة أمومة في عام 2002.
9-6 ولا ترى اللجنة ثمة سبب يحول دون عدم مقبولية البلاغ استنادا إلى أية أسباب أخرى ومن ثم يُعد البلاغ مقبولا بقدر اتصاله بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة في عام 2002 مقدمة الطلب.
النظر في موضوع البلاغ10-1 نظرت اللجنة في البلاغ الحالي في ضوء جميع المعلومات التي أتاحتها لها مقدمة البلاغ والدولة الطرف، وفقا لما تنص عليه الفقرة 1 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
10-2 والمسألة المعروضة على اللجنة هي تقرير ما إذا كان التطبيق الفعلي للبند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص من حيث اتصال ذلك البند بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة التي حصلت عليها مقدمة البلاغ عام 2002 يشكل انتهاكا لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية لأنه قد أدى إلى تلقيها استحقاقات أقل من ما كانت ستحصل عليه لو لم يكن هذا الحكم قائما، وحال دون استطاعتها المطالبة باستحقاقات بصفتها موظفة وبصفتها زوجة تشارك زوجها في العمل عند استقلال كل صفة عن الأخرى.
فالهدف من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 هو معالجة التمييز ضد المرأة التي تعمل بأجر خارج المنزل بسبب الحمل والولادة. وترى اللجنة أن مقدمة البلاغ قد أثبتت أن تطبيق المادة 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص يُعد تمييزا ضدها لكونها امرأة استنادا إلى الأسباب المبينة في الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية وذلك بسبب الزواج أو الأمومة. ومع ذلك ترى اللجنة أن أسباب التمييز المزعوم تتعلق بأنها كانت موظفة بأجر وأنها عملت بوصفها زوجة مشاركة لزوجها بالعمل في مشروع في الوقت نفسه - وليس بصفتها امرأة، أو زوجة أو أمّا.
وتلزم الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 الدول الأطراف في مثل هذه الحالات إتاحة إجازة أمومة مدفوعة الأجر أو استحقاقات اجتماعية مماثلة دون فقد العمل السابق أو الأقدمية أو البدلات الاجتماعية. وتلاحظ اللجنة أن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 لم تتضمن لفظ أجر ”كامل“، ولم تتضمن عبارة ”تعويض كامل عن فقدان الدخل“ نتيجة الحمل والولادة. وبعبارة أخرى تترك الاتفاقية للدول الأطراف هامشا محددا من الحكم التقديري من أجل وضع نظام لاستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة استيفاء لمتطلبات الاتفاقية. وتلاحظ اللجنة أن تشريع الدولة الطرف ينص على أن للنساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو الزوجات اللائي يعملن مع أزواجهن والعاملات لقاء أجر الحق في الحصول على إجازات أمومة مدفوعة الأجر - وإن كان ذلك وفقا لنظامي تأمين مختلفين. وبالمستطاع المطالبة في آن واحد بالاستحقاقات وفقا للنظامين كليهما والحصول عليها ما دامت الاستحقاقات بموجب النظامين في نطاق الحد الأقصى للمبلغ المحدد. وفي هذه الحالات، تعدل المساهمات في النظام الذي يغطي النساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص والزوجات المشاركات لأزواجهن في العمل بما يتوافق والدخل الذي يحصلن عليه من العمل بأجر. ويدخل في إطار هامش الحكم التقديري للدولة الطرف تقرير استحقاقات الأمومة الملائمة في إطار معنى الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 12 من الاتفاقية بالنسبة إلى جميع النساء العاملات، مع إعداد قواعد منفصلة للنساء اللاتي يعملن لحسابهن تراعي تذبذب الدخل والمساهمات ذات الصلة. ويدخل أيضا في إطار هامش الحكم التقديري للدولة الطرف تطبيق تلك القواعد بالنسبة إلى النساء اللاتي يعملن جزئيا لحسابهن وجزئيا كعاملات بأجر. وخلصت اللجنة، في ضوء ما تقدم، إلى أن تطبيق البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لم يسفر عن أي معاملة تمييزية محظورة ضد مقدمة البلاغ أو انتهاك لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
10-3 وعملا بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، ترى لجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة أن الوقائع المعروضة أمامها لا تمثل انتهاكا للفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.


آراء فردية من أعضاء اللجنة: نائلة محمد جبر، وهانا بيته شوب شيلينغ وهيسو شين (رأي مخالف)
النظر في موضوع البلاغ10-1 نظرت اللجنة في البلاغ في ضوء جميع المعلومات التي أتاحتها لها مقدمة البلاغ والدولة الطرف، وفقا لما تنص عليه الفقرة 1 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
10-2 والمسألة المعروضة على اللجنة هي تقرير ما إذا كان التطبيق الفعلي للبند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم، من حيث اتصال ذلك البند بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة التي حصلت عليها مقدمة البلاغ عام 2002، يشكل انتهاكا لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، لأنه قد أدى إلى تلقيها استحقاقات أقل من ما كانت ستحصل عليه لو لم يكن هذا الحكم قائما، وحال دون استطاعتها المطالبة باستحقاقات بصفتها موظفة وبصفتها زوجة تشارك زوجها في العمل عند استقلال كل صفة عن الأخرى.
10-3 والهدف من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 عموما والفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11، بوجه خاص، معالجة التمييز ضد المرأة التي تعمل بأجر خارج المنزل بسبب الحمل والولادة. وتلزم الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 الدول الأطراف في مثل هذه الحالات إتاحة إجازة أمومة بأجر أو استحقاقات اجتماعية مماثلة دون فقد العمل السابق أو الأقدمية أو البدلات الاجتماعية. ولا تتضمن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 لفظة الأجر ”الكامل“. ويترك هامش محدد من الحكم التقديري للدول الأطراف كي تضع نظاما لاستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة يكون من شأنه الوفاء بمتطلبات الاتفاقية. ويعزز هذا التفسير ”الأعمال التحضيرية“ للاتفاقية وممارسات الدول بصورتها المقدمة إلى اللجنة في التقارير المقدمة إليها بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية. ويمكن الاحتجاج بأن النص الصريح للفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11، إذا ما نظر إليه مع الفقرات الفرعية الأخرى من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11، موجه أساسا نحو النساء العاملات بأجر في قطاعات العمل العامة أو الخاصة. ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن تفسير ذلك الحكم بأنه يعني أن الدول الأطراف ملزمة أيضا بتوفير إجازة أمومة مدفوعة الأجر للنساء العاملات لحسابهن. وقد رأينا أن الدولة الطرف قد أعدت نصا ما لصالح هذه الفئة من النساء. والوسيلة التي تؤدي بها الدول الأطراف ذلك متروك لحكمها التقديري، بما يتفق مع التزاماتها بموجب الاتفاقية تحقيقا للنتائج المرجوة.
10-4 ونحن إذ نتصرف بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، نرى ما يلي: استنادا إلى المنطق المبين أعلاه، نخلص إلى أن القانون الذي وضعته هولندا الذي ينص على إجازة أمومة بتعويض مالي للنساء اللاتي يعملن في وقت واحد بأجر ولحسابهن، رغم القيد المفروض بموجب ما يعرف باسم شرط عدم الجمع في المادة 59 من قانون العاملين لحسابهن، يتفق مع التزامات الدولة الطرف بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، بمعنى أنه لا ينم عن وجود انتهاك لحقوق مقدمة البلاغ بموجب تلك المادة فيما يختص بشكل مباشر من أشكال التمييز استنادا إلى نوع الجنس.
10-5 وفي الوقت ذاته، يساورنا القلق لأن ما يسمى مبدأ ”التعادل“ يبدو أنه لا يراعي الحالة المحتملة للمرأة العاملة التي تعمل بأجر لبعض الوقت ولحسابها في الوقت نفسه، ويكون عدد ساعات عملها في كلا نوعي العمل معادلا وحتى زائدا عن ساعات عمل المرأة العاملة بأجر على أساس التفرغ، وتتلقى في هولندا، حسب علمنا، استحقاقات أمومة تعادل الأجر الكامل لفترة محددة من الوقت. وإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن قانون المساواة في المعاملة (بين العاملين على أساس التفرغ والعاملين لبعض الوقت) لعام 1996 يستلزم المساواة في المعاملة بين العاملين على أساس التفرغ والعاملين لبعض الوقت. لذا، نرى أن ما يسمى شرط عدم الجمع في المادة 59 من قانون العاملين لحسابهم قد تشكل شكلا من أشكال التمييز غير المباشر استنادا إلى نوع الجنس. ويستند هذا الرأي إلى الافتراض بأن حالة الجمع بين العمل بأجر لبعض الوقت والعمل للحساب الشخصي، حسب ما بينته مقدمة الشكوى هي حالة تواجهها المرأة أساسا في هولندا. حيث إن النساء يعملن بوجه عام أساسا لبعض الوقت كعاملات بأجر إضافة إلى عملهن في مشاريع أزواجهن التجارية لمساعدة الأسرة. بيد أنه ليست هناك معلومات طلبتها اللجنة أو قدمتها الدولة الطرف بموجب إجراءات ذلك البلاغ توفر الدليل على ذلك الافتراض. بيد أن الدولة الطرف أقرت في تقريرها الرابع المقدم بموجب اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، الذي جرى تعميمه منذ 10 شباط/فبراير 2005 والذي سوف يُناقش في الدورة السابعة والثلاثين للجنة عام 2007، بأن العمل لبعض الوقت منتشر بوجه خاص فيما بين النساء (CEDAW/C/NLD/4، الصفحة 88). وإضافة إلى ذلك، تشير الدولة الطرف في التقرير ذاته إلى أن طلبات النساء سجلت نسبة 55 في المائة من الطلبات المقدمة عام 2001 بموجب قانون العمل الجديد المطبق على العاملين لحسابهم (المرجع نفسه، الصفحة 87).
10-6 لذا، فإننا إذ نتصرف بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، نوصي الدولة الطرف بما يلي: 
(أ) تجميع بيانات عن عدد من النساء اللاتي يجمعن بين العمل بأجر لبعض الوقت والعمل لحسابهن مقارنة بالرجال لتقييم النسبة المئوية للنساء مقابل الرجال في هذه الحالة وعما إذا كانت تلك البيانات تبين رجحان عدد النساء في حالات العمل المذكورة؛
(ب) استعراض ”شرط عدم الجمع“ (البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم)، ولا سيما مبدئه المتعلق بالتعادل، الذي يبدو أنه لا يراعي العدد الشامل لساعات العمل في حالات الجمع بين العملين، مما قد يمثل تمييزا غير مباشر ضد المرأة في حالات العمل المذكورة لدى الحمل والولادة؛
(ج) القيام بناء على ذلك بتعديل قانون العاملين لحسابهم؛
(د) في حالة عدم إمكانية ذلك، النظر لدى وضع خطة جديدة للتأمين لصالح العاملين لحسابهم، تتضمن استحقاقات الأمومة، وتشمل أولئك الذين يجمعون بين العمل لحسابهم والعمل بأجر لبعض الوقت، حسب المشار إليه في التقرير الرابع المقدم من الدولة الطرف (CEDAW/C/NLD/4، الصفحة 87)، في أن يكفل إدماج الأحكام تواؤم القانون الهولندي بشكل تام مع اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في مجال استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة بالنسبة إلى جميع النساء، اللاتي يعملن في أشكال متباينة من العمالة بهولندا.
_______________________
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/61/38، المرفق الثامن، باء.
* شارك أعضاء اللجنة التالية أسماؤهم في نظر هذا البلاغ: ماغاليس أروتشا دومينغيس، ومريم بلميهوب - زرداني، وأوغيت بوكبي غناكادجا، ودوركاس كوبر - أبياه، وماري شانتي ديريام، ونائلة محمد جبر، وفرانسواز غاسبار، ورزاريو مانالو، وكريستينا مورفاى، وبراميلا باتن، وفوميكو سايغا، وهانا بيته شوب - شيلينغ، وهيسو شين، وغلندا ب. سيمز، ودوبرافكا سيموتوفيتش، وأناماه تان، وماريا رجينا تافارس دا سيلفا، وزو شياوكياو. وعملا بالمادة 60 (1) (ج) من النظام الداخلي للجنة، لم يشارك سيز فلينترمان في نظر هذا البلاغ، حيث إنه أحد رعايا الدولة الطرف المعنية.
1- انظر: الوثائق الرسمية للجمعية العامة، الدورة الثانية والأربعون، الملحق رقم 40 (A/42/40)، المرفق الثامن - باء، الفقرة 6-2.
2- انظر تقرير لجنة البلدان الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان رقم 73/01، القضية رقم MZ 12-350 ضد بوليفيا، التقرير المؤرخ 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2001؛ واستئناف اللجنة الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان رقم 323/57، قضية X ضد الدانمرك، عدم مقبولية القرار الصادر في 19 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1957، اللجنة الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان، الوثائق والقرارات 1955-156-1957، الصفحة 247
3- المادة 3:29 (2) من قانون العمالة والرعاية الصادر في 16 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2001.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

البلاغ رقم: 4/2004 بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري الملحق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، السيدة أندريا سِيَّرتو ضد هنغاريا* 
مقدم من: السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين
الضحية المزعومة: مقدِمة البلاغ
الدولة الطرف: هولندا
تاريخ البلاغ: 8 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003 (البلاغ الأول)

في 14 آب/أغسطس 2006، اعتمدت اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة النص المبين أدناه بوصفه يمثل آراء اللجنة بشأن البلاغ رقم 3/2004، بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، المنشأة بموجب المادة 17 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
المجتمعة في 14 آب/أغسطس 2006
وقد انتهت من نظر البلاغ رقم 3/2004 المقدم من السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد أخذت في الاعتبار جميع المعلومات الخطية التي توافرت لها من صاحبة البلاغ والدولة الطرف،
تعتمد ما يلي:
الآراء بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري
1-1 مقدمة هذا البلاغ المؤرخ 8 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2003، هي السيدة دونغ ثي ثوي نغوين، المولودة في 24 حزيران/يونيه 1967 والمقيمة في هولندا، وتعيش حاليا في بريدا، هولندا. وتدّعي السيدة دونغ أنها ضحية انتهاك هولندا لأحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. ويمثل مقدمة البلاغ المحامي، السيد ج. ج. كنوتر، السيدة إ. كريمرز الباحثة العاملة لحسابها الخاص بلايدن، هولندا. ودخلت الاتفاقية والبروتوكول الاختياري الملحق بها حيز النفاذ في الدولة الطرف في 22 آب/أغسطس 1991 و 22 آب/أغسطس 2002، على التوالي.
الوقائع كما عرضتها مقدمة البلاغ
2-1 عملت مقدمة البلاغ كموظفة بأجر لبعض الوقت (موظفة في وكالة للتشغيل المؤقت) كذلك مع زوجها في مؤسسته كزوجة تعاون زوجها في عمله. وأنجبت طفلا وأخذت إجازة أمومة ابتداء من 17 كانون الثاني/يناير 1999.
2-2 وكانت مقدمة البلاغ مؤمنا عليها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض على عملها بأجر، وحصلت بموجب المادة 29 (أ) من هذا القانون على استحقاقاتها للتعويض عما فقدته من دخل من عملها بأجر خلال إجازة الأمومة التي دامت 16 أسبوعا.
2-3 وكانت مقدمة البلاغ مؤمنا عليها أيضا بموجب قانون التأمين ضد العجز (العاملين لحسابهم الخاص) فيما يتعلق بعملها بمؤسسة زوجها. وفي 17 أيلول/سبتمبر 1998، وقبل بدء إجازتها المرضية، قدمت طلبا للحصول على استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وفي 19 شباط/فبراير 1999، قرر المعهد الوطني للتأمين الاجتماعي، وكالة الاستحقاقات أنه على الرغم من أن مقدمة البلاغ مؤهلة للحصول على استحقاقات فإنها سوف لا تحصل على استحقاقات خلال الإجازة المرضية تعويضا عما فقدته من دخل من عملها في مؤسسة زوجها. وسبب ذلك هو أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحساب الخاص - ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ بين الاستحقاقات - ينص (في حالات الطلبات المتزامنة للحصول على استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة) على أن الاستحقاقات لا تدفع إلا إذا كانت قيمتها تزيد على مبلغ الاستحقاقات المستحقة بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. هذا ولم تزد قيمة استحقاقات مقدمة البلاغ من العمل مع زوجها على قيمة استحقاقاتها الناشئة من عملها بأجر.
2-4 وقدمت صاحبة البلاغ طعنا في هذا القرار ولكنه رفض في 18 أيار/مايو 1999. وبعد ذلك، قدمت طلبا إلى محكمة مقاطعة بريدا لإعادة النظر في القرار. وتفيد المعلومات أن هذا الطلب رفض في 19 أيار/مايو 2000. ثم قدمت صاحبة البلاغ طعنا إلى محكمة الاستئناف المركزية التي يقال إنها أعلى محكمة إدارية في هولندا في مجال الضمان الاجتماعي.
2-5 وفي 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003، أكدت محكمة الاستئناف المركزية الحكم المطعون فيه الصادر عن محكمة مقاطعة بريدا. وخلصت المحكمة إلى أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لا يؤدي إلى معاملة المرأة بصورة سلبية مقارنة بالرجل. وأشارت أيضا المحكمة إلى أحد أحكامها السابقة الذي قضت فيه بأن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تفتقر إلى التأثير المباشر.
2-6 وفي 8 أيار/مايو 2002، بدأت مقدمة البلاغ إجازة الأمومة الثانية (عندما أصبحت حاملا للمرة الثانية) وقدمت أيضا طلبا للحصول على استحقاقاتها. وفي 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002، قررت وكالة الاستحقاقات أن تُكمل استحقاقات مقدمة الطلب بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض بالفارق بين طلبها المقدم بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص واستحقاقاتها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. وعلى العكس مما حدث في الفترة السابقة للإجازة المرضية، زادت قيمة استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص على استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض.
2-7 وطعنت صاحبة البلاغ في القرار الصادر في 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002، ثم سحبت طلب الطعن بعد صدور حكم محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، التي نظرت في الطعن المتعلق باستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة في عام 1999 في 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003.
الشكوى
3-1 تشكو صاحبة البلاغ من أنها كانت ضحية انتهاك الدولة الطرف لأحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وتزعم أن أحكام هذه المادة تقضي بحق المرأة في إجازة الأمومة مع التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل من العمل. وتدعي صاحبة البلاغ أن النساء اللائي يحصلن على دخل من العمل بأجر ومن أشكال العمالة الأخرى لا يحصلن سوى على تعويض جزئي عمّا يفقدنه من دخل خلال إجازة الأمومة. وفي هذا الصدد، تعترف صاحبة الطلب بأن الحمل يؤثر سلبا على دخل هذه الفئة من النساء. وتزعم أن التعويض الجزئي عمّا تفقدنه من دخل لا يلبي شروط الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية وأن ذلك يعني تمييزا مباشرا ضد المرأة نتيجة الحمل.
3-2 وتؤكد مقدمة البلاغ أن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تنطبق على أي نشاط مهني يمكن القيام به من أجل الحصول على أجر، كما تشير إلى المقالات القانونية الصادرة بشأن الأعمال التحضيرية للاتفاقية لتقيم الدليل على ادعائها. فهي تعتقد أن ذلك مهم في تقييم مدى تطابق أحكام قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بالحمل والأمومة مع أحكام المادة 11 من الاتفاقية. وترى أيضا أنه من المهم إثبات أن منع التمييز ضد المرأة يعني، في جملة أمور، أن الحمل والأمومة لا يمكن أن يترتب عليهما تبعية المرأة للرجل.
3-3 وبناء على ما تقدم، تطلب مقدمة البلاغ إلى اللجنة أن تبحث عما إذا كان يمكن اعتبار ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ - أي البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص - والذي لم تحصل بسببه على أي تعويض عمّا فقدته من دخل كعاملة مع زوجها فيما يتصل بإجازة الأمومة - نصا تمييزيا وينتهك أحكام الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
3-4 وتطلب صاحبة البلاغ إلى اللجنة أن توصي الدولة الطرف، بموجب أحكام المادة 7 (3) من البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية، بأن تتخذ التدابير الملائمة لامتثال شروط الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية من أجل أن تحصل الزوجات العاملات مع أزواجهن أو العاملات لحسابهن الخاص خلال إجازة الحمل والأمومة على تعويض كامل عما يفقدنه من دخل. وطلبت أيضا إلى اللجنة أن توصي الدولة الطرف بأن تمنحها تعويضا عما فقدته من دخل خلال فترتي إجازة الأمومة. 
3-5 وتدعي مقدمة البلاغ أيضا أن الفقرة الفرعية 2 (ب) من المادة 11 تنص على حق يمكن إعادة النظر فيه قضائيا بصورة ملموسة، وأنه أُذن للجنة أن تقرر، بموجب المادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري، ما إذا كان من الممكن إعادة النظر في انتهاك حق من الحقوق التي تنص عليها الاتفاقية في القضايا الفعلية.
3-6 وفيما يتعلق بمقبولية البلاغ، تقول صاحبة البلاغ إن جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية قد استنفدت لأنها قدمت دعوى أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ضد رفض منحها استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وهي تبلغ اللجنة أنها سحبت طعنها فيما يتعلق بحملها الثاني بعدما خسرت الطعن النهائي فيما يتعلق بحملها الأول.
3-7 وتذكر مقدمة البلاغ أنها لم تقدم هذه البلاغ إلى أية هيئة دولية أخرى وبذا يكون شرط المقبولية المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 2 (أ) من المادة 4 قد تم الوفاء به. وأشارت إلى أن اتحاد نقابات عمال هولندا قد ادعى في عدة مناسبات في تعليقاته على تقرير هولندا المقدم إلى لجنة الخبراء أن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تتعارض مع المادة 12 (2) من الميثاق الاجتماعي الأوروبي. كما يقال إنه عرض المسألة أيضا على منظمة العمل الدولية ضمن تعليقاته على تقرير هولندا المقدم بموجب اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم 103 المتعلقة بحماية الأمومة. غير أن مقدمة البلاغ أكدت أن كلا من الإجراءين يختلف عن حق الأفراد في تقديم شكاوى وأنه لا الميثاق الاجتماعي الأوروبي ولا اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم 103 يتضمن أحكاما تطابق المادة 11 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وأشارت أيضا إلى قانون السوابق القضائية بشأن المقبولية في إجراءات الشكاوى الفردية المتبعة في إجراءات التحقيق الدولية الأخرى، بما في ذلك البروتوكول الاختياري للعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية( ). ولهذه الأسباب جادلت مقدمة البلاغ بأنه لا يوجد عائق أمام انطباق الفقرة 2 (أ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
3-8 وتزعم مقدمة البلاغ بأن البلاغ تتوافر فيه لمقبولية بموجب أحكام الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري. ورغم أن قرار عدم دفع الاستحقاقات لمقدمة البلاغ بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص قد اتخذ قبل أن تصدق هولندا على البروتوكول الاختياري، صدر قرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية عقب التصديق ببعض الوقت. وجادلت بأن قرار المحكمة العليا يقرر ما إذا كان ينبغي اعتبار أن الوقائع قد حدثت بعد التصديق، حيث أن الوقائع لم تصبح نهائية إلا في ذلك التاريخ. وأكدت أن قانون السوابق القضائية الدولية يؤيد هذا الرأي( ). وأشارت فضلا عن ذلك إلى أن بلاغها يتعلق مباشرة بقرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية نفسها. وبالإضافة لذلك، جادلت بأن تطبيق البند المسمى ”شرط عدم الجمع“ (وهو يدرج الآن في حكم تشريعي آخر( ) استمر بعد دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وأخيرا، جادلت بأن قيامها بسحب طعنها فيما يتعلق بحملها الثاني بعد أن رُفض طعنها النهائي فيما يتصل بحملها الأول في نيسان/أبريل 2003 يشير إلى أن الوقائع التي هي موضوع النزاع مستمرة (أي تطبيق شرط عدم الجمع).
مذكرة الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية
4-1 جادلت الدولة الطرف بموجب مذكرتها المقدمة في 19 آذار/مارس 2004 بعدم مقبولية البلاغ بحكم الاختصاص الزمني عملا بالفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4. وجادلت بأن موضوع البلاغ هو منع الحصول على استحقاقات الحمل والأمومة بموجب قانون العاملون لحسابهم الخاص، وبموجب قانون المستحقات المتعلقة بالمرض في آن معا. وقد نشأت هذه الحالة بالنسبة لمقدمة البلاغ حين اتخذت الهيئة المنفذة ذات الصلة قرارين أثرا عليها، واتخذا في 19 شباط/فبراير 1999 و 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002. وكلا التاريخين سابق لدخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا في 22 آب/أغسطس 2002.
4-2 وتشير الدولة الطرف إلى رأي مقدمة البلاغ القائل بأن العامل الحاسم في تقرير ما إذا كانت الوقائع التي هي موضوع البلاغ جاءت قبل دخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا، هو تاريخ صدور قرار المحكمة النهائية، حيث أن الوقائع لم تتأكد بشكل قاطع إلا في ذلك الحين.
4-3 وترى الدولة الطرف أن رأي مقدمة البلاغ يستند إلى تفسير غير صحيح للقضية رقم 12-350 MZ ضد بوليفيا، الواردة في التقرير رقم 73/01 الصادر عن لجنة البلدان الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان. وفي حين أُعلنت مقبولية شكوى مقدمة الالتماس في قضية بوليفيا من حيث صلتها بحكم صادر عن إحدى المحاكم البوليفية بتاريخ لاحق لدخول حق الشكوى الفردي حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لبوليفيا، فإنه لا توجد لها أية صلة بذلك الحكم الذي يؤكد بصفة نهائية الوقائع التي حدثت قبل ذلك التاريخ. وتتعلق هذه القضية بسير الإجراءات القانونية وتصرف القضاة المشتركين في القضية.
تعليقات مقدمة البلاغ على ملاحظات الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية
5-1 كررت مقدمة البلاغ تأكيد مجادلتها بشأن وجوب إعلان مقبولية بلاغها وفقا للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية.
5-2 وأوضحت أن تفسيرها للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري ليس مستخلصا بشكل مباشر في القضية الدولية التي أشارت إليها في عرضها الأولي. وإنما رغبت في مجرد الإشارة إلى الأحكام التي لم تقصر فيها الهيئات القضائية قرارها على مسألة المقبولية. ومن ثم فإنها ترى أن مقارنة وقائع قضيتها بوقائع قضية MZ ضد بوليفيا (لجنة البلدان الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان، التقرير رقم 73/01، القضية رقم 12-350 بتاريخ 10 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2001) لا صلة لها بالموضوع.
مذكرة أخرى من الدولة الطرف بشأن المقبولية وملاحظات على وقائع القضية
6-1 ذكرت الدولة الطرف أنه يجوز طبقا للمادة 2 من البروتوكول الاختياري تقديم الرسائل من قبل، أو نيابة عن، الأفراد الذين يدعون أنهم ضحايا لانتهاك أي من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية. وترى الدولة الطرف أنه لا يمكن اعتبار أحد الأشخاص ضحية طبقا لهذه المادة إلا عند عدم احترام حقوقه بشكل ما. وذلك، في حالة مقدمة البلاغ، هو التاريخ الذي أُخطرت فيه بوقف كل استحقاقاتها أو جزء منها. وقد اتخذت تلك القرارات قبل 22 آب/أغسطس 2002، وهو التاريخ الذي دخل فيه البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وعليه، ينبغي إعلان عدم مقبولية البلاغ على أساس الاختصاص الزماني. ومن شأن الرأي المخالف أن يسيء تفسير جوهر البروتوكول الاختياري، بالاعتراف بحق الشكوى العام بدلا من الفردي.
6-2 وأشارت الدولة الطرف إلى أن تقديم طلب لإعادة النظر في قضايا التأمينات الاجتماعية لا يؤدي إلى وقف الإجراءات القانونية في هولندا. ولا تتغير (بأثر رجعي) القرارات السابقة لهيئات تنفيذ تشريعات التأمينات الاجتماعية إلا بصدور الحكم النهائي للمحكمة.
6-3 وبصدد مجادلة مقدمة البلاغ بأن البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تتعارض مع الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، التي تعتقد مقدمة البلاغ أنها تفرض التزاما بكفالة التعويض التام في جميع الحالات عن فقدان الدخل نتيجة للإنجاب وتشكل تمييزا صريحا بسبب نوع الجنس، لاحظت الدولة الطرف أن كلمة ”أجر“ مستخدمة بشكل عام للإشارة إلى المرتب وليس إلى الدخل من أرباح الأعمال التجارية. وهذا يثير السؤال عما إذا كانت كلمة ”أجر“ الواردة في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية ينبغي أن تشمل الدخل، الذي عادة ما يكون متقلبا، الناشئ عن عمل الشخص لحسابه الخاص. وترى الدولة الطرف أن نظامها المشترك لاستحقاقات الأمومة يفي بشكل واف بأحكام الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
6-4 وذكرت أن تقنين إجازة الأمومة واستحقاقات الأمومة كان محصورا في البداية في قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض، وهو برنامج تأميني يوفر التغطية الإلزامية للمستخدمين من الذكور والإناث. ويمكن للنساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو في أعمال تجارية يمتلكها أزواجهن الحصول طوعيا على تأمين في إطار البرنامج. وفي عام 1992، كشفت دراسة أجريت أن عددا ضئيلا فقط من أولئك النساء حصل على ذلك التأمين - إما لعدم درايتهن بهذا الخيار أو بسب التكلفة التي ينطوي عليها. كما اتضح أن النساء المعنيات لم يحصلن على إجازة أمومة إلا في حالة حدوث مضاعفات طبية.
6-5 ثم أنشئ برنامج تأمين إجباري في إطار قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لصالح النساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو المشتغلات في الأعمال التجارية لأزواجهن، وهو يماثل البرنامج الآخر - ولكن تحدد اشتراكاته على أساس الأرباح. وكان هناك إدراك لاحتمال نشوء حالات قد تنشأ للنساء فيها استحقاقات من البرنامجين في آن واحد، ولتفادي إعطاء استحقاقات إضافية للمؤَمن عليهم عن نفس المخاطرة بموجب لوائح برنامجين للتأمين، أدرجت البند 59 (4) في قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص.
6-6 ولكفالة عدم الإضرار بالمؤّمن عليهم في إطار البرنامجين، طبق مبدأ المعادلة فيما يتعلق بالاشتراكات. ولتحديد مبلغ الاشتراكات جرى في بعض الحالات خصم الدخل المتأتي من العمل مقابل أجر من الإيرادات الأخرى. وكان معنى ذلك أنه كلما ارتفع الدخل من العمل مقابل أجر، كلما انخفض الاشتراك في تأمين قانون التأمين ضد العجز للعاملين لحسابهم الخاص. وجرى خصم الاستحقاقات التي يحصل عليها المؤّمن عليه في إطار التأمينات على الموظفين من الاستحقاقات الأخرى.
6-7 وشاركت الدولة الطرف الآراء التي أعربت عنها محكمة الاستئناف المركزية حول ما إذا كان ”شرط عدم الجمع“ يشكل تمييزا بسبب نوع الجنس. وأكدت أن أهلية الحصول على استحقاقات الأمومة بموجب المادة 22 من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص، هي ميزة قاصرة على النساء. وعلاوة على ذلك، يطبق أيضا المبدأ الأساسي لعدم الجمع بين الاستحقاقات عن نفس المخاطرة في حالة التطابق بين استحقاق ما بموجب قانون التأمين ضد العجز للعاملين لحسابهم الخاص وبشكل آخر من الاستحقاقات بخلاف استحقاق الأمومة - دون أي تفرقة بحسب نوع الجنس.
6-8 وردا على مجادلة مقدمة البلاغ بأن محكمة الاستئناف المركزية أخطأت في استنتاج أن المادة 11 من الاتفاقية غير منطبقة صراحة، ذكرت الدولة الطرف أن النقطة الحاسمة هي ما إذا كان الأمر يستدعي سن تشريع آخر لإعمال الحقوق التي تحميها الحكم، أم أنه يمكن للمواطنين دون سن تشريع آخر استنباط استحقاقاتهم والمطالبة بها أمام إحدى المحاكم الوطنية، على عكس ما يقضي به القانون الوطني، إذا لزم ذلك. وتقرر الدساتير الوطنية الكيفية التي تدرج بها أحكام القانون الدولي في النظم القانونية الوطنية. ومن ثم ترى الدولة الطرف أنه لا يمكن طلب رأي اللجنة في هذا الشأن. كما تعتقد أنه من البديهي عند تضارب النظم التشريعية مع القانون الدولي، لا بد من تعديل تلك النظم؛ وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون التساؤل عما إذا كان لا بد من الوفاء بهذه الالتزامات ولكن عن كيفية الوفاء بها.
6-9 وتقوم المحاكم في الدولة الطرف باتخاذ القرارات استنادا إلى حكم معين من أحكام القانون الدولي، وطبيعة ومضمون وفحوى هذا الحكم، وما إذا كان منطبقا صراحة. ولكي يستشهد الأفراد بأحد الأحكام مباشرة، لا بد أن يصاغ بمنتهى الدقة بحيث تنشأ الحقوق عنه بالضرورة دون لبس ودون الحاجة لاتخاذ أي إجراء آخر من جانب السلطات الوطنية.
6-10 وترى الدولة الطرف أن النتيجة الوحيدة الممكنة تتمثل في أن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية تفرض على الهيئات التشريعية وعلى حكومات الدول الأطراف التزاما بالسعي لبلوغ هدف معين لا بتحقيقه (inspanningsverplichting) مع إتاحة بعض السلطات التقديرية للدول الأطراف. وفي هولندا، تمارس السلطة التشريعية هذه الصلاحيات. ولذلك، فإن الدولة الطرف تتفق مع محكمة الاستئناف المركزية في رأيها بأن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية لا تنطبق مباشرة.
6-11 وتطلب الدولة الطرف إلى اللجنة أن تعلن عدم مقبولية البلاغ، أو أن تعلن أنها لا تستند إلى أساس سليم، إذا قررت مقبوليتها.
تعليقات مقدمة البلاغ على ملاحظات الدولة الطرف على المقبولية ووقائع القضية
7-1 فيما يتعلق بمقبولية الاختصاص الزمني، تعتقد مقدمة البلاغ أن الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري ينبغي أن تقرأ بالتلازم مع المتطلبات الأخرى للمادة. وتنص الفقرة 1 على وجوب استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية قبل تقديم أي بلاغ. وهذا يعني، إذا نظر إليها مع الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4، أن ”الوقائع“ يجب أن تُفهم على أنها تعني تاريخ صدور قرار المحكمة الأعلى درجة (أي، 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003). ولا يمكن النظر في صحة الوقائع إلى أن يتم التوصل إلى قرار نهائي.
7-2 وعلاوة على ذلك، تتعلق الشكوى بفترة إجازة الأمومة الثانية من 8 أيار/مايو إلى 28 آب/أغسطس 2002، التي تلقت مقدمة البلاغ خلالها استحقاقات بالاستناد إلى القرار المؤرخ 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002 - أي أن ”الوقائع“ (الفترة التي تم تلقي الاستحقاق عنها) استمرت بعد بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري بالنسبة للدولة الطرف.
7-3 وتشير مقدمة البلاغ أيضا إلى أن الدولة الطرف لا تطعن في المقبولية بالاستناد إلى عدم استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية فيما يتعلق بالاستحقاقات التي تغطي إجازة الأمومة الثانية.
7-4 وتذكر مقدمة البلاغ كذلك أنه ينبغي فهم ”الوقائع“ على أنها تعني الوقائع التي ينطبق عليها الاستحقاق وفقا لقانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص، بما في ذلك الفرع 59 (4) وقانون العمل والرعاية بعد 1 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2001. وهي تعتبر أن الوقائع مستمرة لأن الاستحقاق لا يزال موجودا وتؤكد أن حق الشكوى لا يقتصر على حوادث فردية ولكنه يتعلق بحق ضحايا التمييز ضد المرأة.
7-5 وفيما يتعلق بمسألة تعريف ”الأجر“ في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، تؤكد مقدمة البلاغ موقفها في أنه ينبغي شمول جميع النساء اللاتي يقمن بعمل مأجور - وخاصة المهنيات أو النساء اللاتي يمارسن أعمالا تجارية. وهي تعارض الحجة القائلة بأنه ليس هناك مبرر لمنح النساء المؤمن عليهن بموجب برنامجين للتأمين أي معاملة تفضيلية بمنحهن مزيدا من الاستحقاقات. وعلاوة على ذلك، وبالإشارة إلى تعليقات الدولة الطرف على المساهمات، لا ترى مقدمة البلاغ أي صلة بين مسألة الاستحقاقات وسداد الاشتراكات - لأن الاستحقاقات توجد بغض النظر عن سداد الاشتراكات.
7-6 وفيما يتعلق بما إذا كان البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص تمييزيا، تحتج مقدمة البلاغ بأن المرأة وحدها هي التي تتضرر من خسارة الدخل التي لا يعاني منها الرجــل مطلقــا. وخسارة الدخل هذه - وهي نتيجة لفعل - تمييزا.
7-7 وتوضح مقدمة البلاغ أنها لم تطلب إلى اللجنة أن تبت فيما إذا كان للمادة 11 من الاتفاقية أي أثر مباشر. واكتفت مقدمة البلاغ بالإشارة إلى أنها، نتيجة لقرار محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، قد حرمت من الحق في اختيار التشريع الوطني مقابل أحكام الاتفاقية. 
ملاحظات تكميلية للدولة الطرف
8-1 تُشير الدولة الطرف إلى ادعاء مقدمة البلاغ بأن ”الحكومة لا تعترض على البيان القائل بأنه ليس من الضروري بالنسبة لقبول الشكوى فيما يتعلق بالفترة الثانية أن تكون الشاكية قد استنفدت إجراءات الاستئناف برمتها مرة أخرى“. وتشير الدولة الطرف إلى أن هذا الادعاء لم يرد في البلاغ الأول الذي وجهته مقدمة البلاغ إلى اللجنة. أما الإشارة الوحيدة فيها إلى الفترة الثانية لإجازة الحمل والولادة لعام 2002 فقد وردت لتأييد الادعاء بأن الانتهاك المزعوم قد استمر بعد بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري في هولندا. وينبغي ألا يستدل من واقع أن الدولة الطرف لم تتطرق صراحة لمسألة ما إذا كانت مقدمة البلاغ قد استنفدت وسائل الانتصاف المحلية بشأن القرار المتعلق بالاستحقاقات الواجبة الدفع لها عن فترة إجازة الأمومة لعام 2002، على أن الدولة الطرف تعتقد بأنه تم الوفاء بشرط المقبولية فيما يتعلق بتلك الفترة. وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، تعتقد الدولة الطرف بأنه ليس بوسع اللجنة أن تضع البلاغ في الاعتبار، لأنه يجب أن يفترض أنها تنطبق على الاستحقاق عن فترة الإجازة في عام 2002، بسبب عدم استنفاد وسائل الانتصاف المحلية.
8-2 وتؤكد الدولة الطرف من جديد أنها تعتبر البلاغ غير مقبول على أية حال لأن الوقائع ذات الصلة قد حدثت قبل تاريخ بدء نفاذ البروتوكول الاختياري في هولندا. كما تود أن تؤكد أن البروتوكول الاختياري ينشئ حقا فرديا للشكوى ينبثق من المادة 2. ومن الضروري لتقرير ما إذا كان شخص ما ضحية لأي انتهاك من جانب أية دولة، تحديد التصرف، قانونيا كان أو غير ذلك، الذي تقوم به الدولة ويمكن تعريفه على أنه انتهاك، كأن يكون على سبيل المثال، قرارا تتخذه الدولة بشأن تطبيق قاعدة قانونية محددة. وترى الدولة الطرف أن حق الشكوى لا يمتد إلى الوقائع التي تعتبرها الشاكية تمييزية بوجه عام ما لم تكن الشاكية قد تضررت شخصيا.
8-3 وفيما يتعلق بالوقائع الموضوعية لادعاءات مقدمة البلاغ، تود الدولة الطرف أن توضح أنه سبق لها أن طرحت السؤال الواضح للعيان المتصل بمعنى كلمة ”أجر“ في الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية دون أن تجيب عليه. ولا تقبل الدولة الطرف التفسير الذي ذهبت إليه مقدمة البلاغ بأن الحكم ينص على التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل الناشئة عن الحمل والولادة. وهي تعتبر أن الحكم يمثل قاعدة عامة تفرض على الدول التزاما باتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة لتمكين المرأة من التكفل بمعيشتها في فترة الحمل والولادة واستئناف العمل بعد الولادة دون أن تترتب آثار ضارة على مستقبلها الوظيفي. أما الطريقة التي يتم بها الوفاء بهذا الالتزام فهي متروكة لكي تقررها الدول. ويمكن للدول أن تختار بين الترتيبات التي تستند إلى مواصلة سداد المرتبات والترتيبات التي تنشئ تدبيرا اجتماعيا مماثلا. ولا يمكن أن يستدل بشكل تلقائي على أن هذا التدبير ينطوي على التعويض الكامل عن خسارة الدخل. 
8-4 وتجري الدولة الطرف مقارنة بين الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية والأمر التوجيهي للجماعة الأوروبية 92/85 المؤرخ 19 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1992 بشأن اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتشجيع إجراء تحسينات في سلامة وصحة العاملات الحوامل في مكان العمل والعاملات اللاتي وضعن حملهن منذ عهد قريب أو المرضعات، والذي ينص على تسديد و/أو استحقاق بدل ملائم. وفي حين أن الدولة الطرف تجد من غير المعقول أن يتوخى المشرع الأوروبي قاعدة تختلف اختلافا كليا عن القاعدة التي وردت في الاتفاقية، فإنها تعتبر أن الأمر التوجيهي للجماعة الأوروبية قد وضع في صيغة أكثر وضوحا من حيث تعريف ”البدل الملائم“.
8-5 وتوضح الدولة الطرف كذلك الأسباب المنطقية للبند 59 (4) - وهو ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ - من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص. ويحق للمرأة التي تعمل لحسابها الخاص بموجب هذا القانون الحصول على إعانة تصل إلى 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني. كما يحق للعاملين كمستخدمين لقاء مرتبات الحصول على إعانة بموجب كل من هذا القانون وقانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض. وإذا ما تجاوزت الإعانة بموجب القانون الأخير 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني فلا تدفع الإعانة، وإذا ما كانت الإعانة بموجب قانون الاستحقاقات المتعلقة بالمرض تقل عن 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجر القانوني، يمكن أن تدفع إعانة قانون العاملين لحسباهم الخاص إذا لم تتجاوز الإعانتان معا 100 في المائة من الحد الأدنى للأجور. وفي الوقت نفسه، فإنه كلما ارتفع دخل المرأة من العمل لقاء مرتب - كلما ازدادت إمكانية عدم دفع إعانتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص وانخفاض اشتراكاتها الواجبة الدفع للبرنامج التأميني بموجب هذا القانون. 
8-6 وفيما يتعلق بادعاء مقدمة البلاغ بأن ما يسمى بـ ”شرط عدم الجمع“ يشكل تمييزا مباشرا، تؤكد الدولة الطرف من جديد أن الاستحقاق يدفع حصرا للمرأة وهو مصمم بوجه خاص لإعطاء المرأة أفضلية على الرجل. ولذلك، فإن من المستحيل أن نرى كيف يمكن أن يؤدي إلى معاملة المرأة معاملة أكثر حيفا بالمقارنة بالرجل - نظرا لأنه ليس بإمكان الرجل أن يستفيد من الحكم مطلقا.
المسائل والإجراءات المعروضة على اللجنة
النظر في المقبولية
9-1 تبت اللجنة وفقا للمادة 64 من نظامها الداخلي، فيما إذا كان البلاغ مقبولا أو غير مقبول بموجب البروتوكول الاختياري للاتفاقية. وهي تقوم بذلك عملا بالفقرة 4 من المادة 72 من نظامها الداخلي قبل النظر في الوقائع الموضوعية للبلاغ.
9-2 وأكدت اللجنة أنه لم يسبق النظر في المسألة وأنها ليست قيد النظر بموجب أي إجراء آخر من إجراءات التحقيق أو التسوية الدوليين.
9-3 وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري، لاحظت اللجنة أن الدولة الطرف لم تجادل فيما يتعلق بأن مقدمة البلاغ قد استنفذت جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية المتوافرة المتعلقة بمزايا إجازة الأمومة الأولى في عام 1999. وليست المسألة واضحة المعالم بنفس القدر فيما يتعلق بمزايا إجازة الأمومة في عام 2002 لمقدمة الطلب. وأبلغت مقدمة البلاغ اللجنة في طلبها الأول، أنها قد سحبت استئنافها المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الثانية بعد أن خسرت استئنافها النهائي المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى. ولكنها لم تشرح الأسباب التي دعتها إلى ذلك. واعترضت الدولة الطرف، في ملاحظاتها الأخيرة، على مقبولة ادعاء مقدمة البلاغ المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة بسبب إخفاقها في استنفاذ جميع سُبل الانتصاف المحلية المتوافرة دون أن تفسر السبب وراء ذلك. وأحاطت اللجنة علما في ملاحظاتها السابقة التي اعترضت فيها الدولة الطرف على مقبولية البلاغ من حيث الحدود الزمنية (انظر أدناه)، وأشارت بصدد قيامها بذلك إلى القرارات التي اتخذت لحرمانها من المزايا بموجب نظام قانون الأشخاص الذين يعملون لحسابهم الخاص بالنسبة لفترتي إجازة الأمومة، إلا أنها لم تذكر مسألة استنفاذ سُبل الانتصاف. وبسبب عدم وجود بيانات محددة من كل من الدول الطرف أو مقدمة البلاغ يمكن أن يستند إليها لتقييم مسألة ما إذا كان ينبغي لمقدمة البلاغ أن تواصل استئنافها أو ما إذا كان من غير المحتمل أن تسفر تلك الإجراءات عن مساعدتها، ترى اللجنة أن المسألة في ظاهرها وفي ضوء الصياغة الواضحة لما ورد في القرار الصادر في 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003 عن محكمة الاستئناف المركزية وهي أعلى محكمة إدارية مختصة بالنظر في قضايا الضمان الاجتماعي، أنه كان من غير المحتمل أن تُسفر الإجراءات المتعلقة بمزايا إجازة الأمومة في عام 2002 عن مساعدة مقدمة البلاغ. ولذلك قررت اللجنة أن الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري لا تمنعها من النظر في البلاغ المتعلق بالمطالبات ذات الصلة بفترتي إجازتي الأمومة كلتيهما لمقدمة البلاغ.
9-4 ووفقا للفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4، تُعلن اللجنة عدم مقبولية البلاغ حينما تكون الوقائع الموضوعية قد وقعت قبل تاريخ دخول البروتوكول الحالي حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف المعنية ما لم تكن تلك الحقائق قد استمرت بعد ذلك التاريخ. وتحيط اللجنة علما بأن الدولة الطرف جادلت بأن رأي مقدمة البلاغ ومفاده أن الفقرة 2 (هـ) من المادة 4 لا تُشكل عقبة تحول دون مقبولية البلاغ. وأفادت الدولة الطرف بأن التاريخين وثيقي الصلة بالموضوع واللذين يتعين أن تنظر فيهما اللجنة في هذا الصدد هما يومي 19 شباط/فبراير 1999 و 4 حزيران/يونيه 2002 - وهذان التاريخان كلاهما سابقان على دخول البروتوكول حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا. واتخذت في هذين التاريخين قرارات لحرمان مقدمة البلاغ من استحقاقاتها - كانت المرة الأولى لحرمانها تماما من استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى وكانت المرة الثانية لحرمانها بصورة جزئية من استحقاقاتها بموجب قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص فيما يتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الثانية. واحتجت مقدمة البلاغ، من جانبها، في رسالتها الأولى، بأن يوم 25 نيسان/أبريل 2003، حل بعد دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة لهولندا، وهو تاريخ وثيق الصلة بالموضوع فيما يتصل بالفقرة 2 من المادة 4 من البروتوكول الاختياري حيث أن هذا هو التاريخ الذي اتخذت فيه محكمة الاستئناف المركزية، وهي أعلى محكمة إدارية مختصة بالنظر في قضايا التأمين الاجتماعي، قرارها النهائي بشأن نزاعها مع سلطات قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص المتعلق بإجازة الأمومة الأولى. وترى اللجنة أن السؤال الأساسي الذي يتعين الإجابة عليه هو ”متى طُبق التشريع الهولندي قيد النظر مما أسفر عن إلحاق الضرر الفعلي المزعوم بمقدمة البلاغ (أي ما هي وقائع القضية)“؟
9-5 وأخذت اللجنة في الحسبان أن فترتي الإجازتين الحقيقيتين اللتين التمست فيهما مقدمة البلاغ الحصول على المزايا قد استغرقتا فترتين مدة كل منهما 16 أسبوعا، كانت الأولى في عام 1999، ومن الواضح أن هذه الفترة كانت سابقة على دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف. وكانت الفترة الثانية لمدة 16 أسبوعا، وفقا لما ذكرته مقدمة البلاغ، أي الفترة من 8 أيار/مايو إلى 28 آب/أغسطس 2002. وتمتد هذه الفترة إلى ما بعد يوم دخول البروتوكول الاختياري حيز النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة الطرف وهو يوم 22 آب/أغسطس 2002 وتبرر المقبولية من حيث الاختصاص الزمني بقدر ما يتعلق الأمر بالتماس مقدمة البلاغ الحصول على إجازة أمومة في عام 2002.
9-6 ولا ترى اللجنة ثمة سبب يحول دون عدم مقبولية البلاغ استنادا إلى أية أسباب أخرى ومن ثم يُعد البلاغ مقبولا بقدر اتصاله بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة في عام 2002 مقدمة الطلب.
النظر في موضوع البلاغ
10-1 نظرت اللجنة في البلاغ الحالي في ضوء جميع المعلومات التي أتاحتها لها مقدمة البلاغ والدولة الطرف، وفقا لما تنص عليه الفقرة 1 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
10-2 والمسألة المعروضة على اللجنة هي تقرير ما إذا كان التطبيق الفعلي للبند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص من حيث اتصال ذلك البند بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة التي حصلت عليها مقدمة البلاغ عام 2002 يشكل انتهاكا لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية لأنه قد أدى إلى تلقيها استحقاقات أقل من ما كانت ستحصل عليه لو لم يكن هذا الحكم قائما، وحال دون استطاعتها المطالبة باستحقاقات بصفتها موظفة وبصفتها زوجة تشارك زوجها في العمل عند استقلال كل صفة عن الأخرى.
فالهدف من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 هو معالجة التمييز ضد المرأة التي تعمل بأجر خارج المنزل بسبب الحمل والولادة. وترى اللجنة أن مقدمة البلاغ قد أثبتت أن تطبيق المادة 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص يُعد تمييزا ضدها لكونها امرأة استنادا إلى الأسباب المبينة في الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية وذلك بسبب الزواج أو الأمومة. ومع ذلك ترى اللجنة أن أسباب التمييز المزعوم تتعلق بأنها كانت موظفة بأجر وأنها عملت بوصفها زوجة مشاركة لزوجها بالعمل في مشروع في الوقت نفسه - وليس بصفتها امرأة، أو زوجة أو أمّا.
وتلزم الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 الدول الأطراف في مثل هذه الحالات إتاحة إجازة أمومة مدفوعة الأجر أو استحقاقات اجتماعية مماثلة دون فقد العمل السابق أو الأقدمية أو البدلات الاجتماعية. وتلاحظ اللجنة أن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 لم تتضمن لفظ أجر ”كامل“، ولم تتضمن عبارة ”تعويض كامل عن فقدان الدخل“ نتيجة الحمل والولادة. وبعبارة أخرى تترك الاتفاقية للدول الأطراف هامشا محددا من الحكم التقديري من أجل وضع نظام لاستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة استيفاء لمتطلبات الاتفاقية. وتلاحظ اللجنة أن تشريع الدولة الطرف ينص على أن للنساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص أو الزوجات اللائي يعملن مع أزواجهن والعاملات لقاء أجر الحق في الحصول على إجازات أمومة مدفوعة الأجر - وإن كان ذلك وفقا لنظامي تأمين مختلفين. وبالمستطاع المطالبة في آن واحد بالاستحقاقات وفقا للنظامين كليهما والحصول عليها ما دامت الاستحقاقات بموجب النظامين في نطاق الحد الأقصى للمبلغ المحدد. وفي هذه الحالات، تعدل المساهمات في النظام الذي يغطي النساء العاملات لحسابهن الخاص والزوجات المشاركات لأزواجهن في العمل بما يتوافق والدخل الذي يحصلن عليه من العمل بأجر. ويدخل في إطار هامش الحكم التقديري للدولة الطرف تقرير استحقاقات الأمومة الملائمة في إطار معنى الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 12 من الاتفاقية بالنسبة إلى جميع النساء العاملات، مع إعداد قواعد منفصلة للنساء اللاتي يعملن لحسابهن تراعي تذبذب الدخل والمساهمات ذات الصلة. ويدخل أيضا في إطار هامش الحكم التقديري للدولة الطرف تطبيق تلك القواعد بالنسبة إلى النساء اللاتي يعملن جزئيا لحسابهن وجزئيا كعاملات بأجر. وخلصت اللجنة، في ضوء ما تقدم، إلى أن تطبيق البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم الخاص لم يسفر عن أي معاملة تمييزية محظورة ضد مقدمة البلاغ أو انتهاك لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.
10-3 وعملا بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، ترى لجنة القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة أن الوقائع المعروضة أمامها لا تمثل انتهاكا للفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية.


آراء فردية من أعضاء اللجنة: نائلة محمد جبر، وهانا بيته شوب شيلينغ وهيسو شين (رأي مخالف)

النظر في موضوع البلاغ
10-1 نظرت اللجنة في البلاغ في ضوء جميع المعلومات التي أتاحتها لها مقدمة البلاغ والدولة الطرف، وفقا لما تنص عليه الفقرة 1 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري.
10-2 والمسألة المعروضة على اللجنة هي تقرير ما إذا كان التطبيق الفعلي للبند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم، من حيث اتصال ذلك البند بإجازة الأمومة الأخيرة التي حصلت عليها مقدمة البلاغ عام 2002، يشكل انتهاكا لحقوقها بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، لأنه قد أدى إلى تلقيها استحقاقات أقل من ما كانت ستحصل عليه لو لم يكن هذا الحكم قائما، وحال دون استطاعتها المطالبة باستحقاقات بصفتها موظفة وبصفتها زوجة تشارك زوجها في العمل عند استقلال كل صفة عن الأخرى.
10-3 والهدف من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11 عموما والفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11، بوجه خاص، معالجة التمييز ضد المرأة التي تعمل بأجر خارج المنزل بسبب الحمل والولادة. وتلزم الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 الدول الأطراف في مثل هذه الحالات إتاحة إجازة أمومة بأجر أو استحقاقات اجتماعية مماثلة دون فقد العمل السابق أو الأقدمية أو البدلات الاجتماعية. ولا تتضمن الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 لفظة الأجر ”الكامل“. ويترك هامش محدد من الحكم التقديري للدول الأطراف كي تضع نظاما لاستحقاقات إجازة الأمومة يكون من شأنه الوفاء بمتطلبات الاتفاقية. ويعزز هذا التفسير ”الأعمال التحضيرية“ للاتفاقية وممارسات الدول بصورتها المقدمة إلى اللجنة في التقارير المقدمة إليها بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية. ويمكن الاحتجاج بأن النص الصريح للفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11، إذا ما نظر إليه مع الفقرات الفرعية الأخرى من الفقرة 2 من المادة 11، موجه أساسا نحو النساء العاملات بأجر في قطاعات العمل العامة أو الخاصة. ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن تفسير ذلك الحكم بأنه يعني أن الدول الأطراف ملزمة أيضا بتوفير إجازة أمومة مدفوعة الأجر للنساء العاملات لحسابهن. وقد رأينا أن الدولة الطرف قد أعدت نصا ما لصالح هذه الفئة من النساء. والوسيلة التي تؤدي بها الدول الأطراف ذلك متروك لحكمها التقديري، بما يتفق مع التزاماتها بموجب الاتفاقية تحقيقا للنتائج المرجوة.
10-4 ونحن إذ نتصرف بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، نرى ما يلي: استنادا إلى المنطق المبين أعلاه، نخلص إلى أن القانون الذي وضعته هولندا الذي ينص على إجازة أمومة بتعويض مالي للنساء اللاتي يعملن في وقت واحد بأجر ولحسابهن، رغم القيد المفروض بموجب ما يعرف باسم شرط عدم الجمع في المادة 59 من قانون العاملين لحسابهن، يتفق مع التزامات الدولة الطرف بموجب الفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 11 من الاتفاقية، بمعنى أنه لا ينم عن وجود انتهاك لحقوق مقدمة البلاغ بموجب تلك المادة فيما يختص بشكل مباشر من أشكال التمييز استنادا إلى نوع الجنس.
10-5 وفي الوقت ذاته، يساورنا القلق لأن ما يسمى مبدأ ”التعادل“ يبدو أنه لا يراعي الحالة المحتملة للمرأة العاملة التي تعمل بأجر لبعض الوقت ولحسابها في الوقت نفسه، ويكون عدد ساعات عملها في كلا نوعي العمل معادلا وحتى زائدا عن ساعات عمل المرأة العاملة بأجر على أساس التفرغ، وتتلقى في هولندا، حسب علمنا، استحقاقات أمومة تعادل الأجر الكامل لفترة محددة من الوقت. وإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن قانون المساواة في المعاملة (بين العاملين على أساس التفرغ والعاملين لبعض الوقت) لعام 1996 يستلزم المساواة في المعاملة بين العاملين على أساس التفرغ والعاملين لبعض الوقت. لذا، نرى أن ما يسمى شرط عدم الجمع في المادة 59 من قانون العاملين لحسابهم قد تشكل شكلا من أشكال التمييز غير المباشر استنادا إلى نوع الجنس. ويستند هذا الرأي إلى الافتراض بأن حالة الجمع بين العمل بأجر لبعض الوقت والعمل للحساب الشخصي، حسب ما بينته مقدمة الشكوى هي حالة تواجهها المرأة أساسا في هولندا. حيث إن النساء يعملن بوجه عام أساسا لبعض الوقت كعاملات بأجر إضافة إلى عملهن في مشاريع أزواجهن التجارية لمساعدة الأسرة. بيد أنه ليست هناك معلومات طلبتها اللجنة أو قدمتها الدولة الطرف بموجب إجراءات ذلك البلاغ توفر الدليل على ذلك الافتراض. بيد أن الدولة الطرف أقرت في تقريرها الرابع المقدم بموجب اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، الذي جرى تعميمه منذ 10 شباط/فبراير 2005 والذي سوف يُناقش في الدورة السابعة والثلاثين للجنة عام 2007، بأن العمل لبعض الوقت منتشر بوجه خاص فيما بين النساء (CEDAW/C/NLD/4، الصفحة 88). وإضافة إلى ذلك، تشير الدولة الطرف في التقرير ذاته إلى أن طلبات النساء سجلت نسبة 55 في المائة من الطلبات المقدمة عام 2001 بموجب قانون العمل الجديد المطبق على العاملين لحسابهم (المرجع نفسه، الصفحة 87).
10-6 لذا، فإننا إذ نتصرف بموجب الفقرة 3 من المادة 7 من البروتوكول الاختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، نوصي الدولة الطرف بما يلي: 
(أ) تجميع بيانات عن عدد من النساء اللاتي يجمعن بين العمل بأجر لبعض الوقت والعمل لحسابهن مقارنة بالرجال لتقييم النسبة المئوية للنساء مقابل الرجال في هذه الحالة وعما إذا كانت تلك البيانات تبين رجحان عدد النساء في حالات العمل المذكورة؛
(ب) استعراض ”شرط عدم الجمع“ (البند 59 (4) من قانون العاملين لحسابهم)، ولا سيما مبدئه المتعلق بالتعادل، الذي يبدو أنه لا يراعي العدد الشامل لساعات العمل في حالات الجمع بين العملين، مما قد يمثل تمييزا غير مباشر ضد المرأة في حالات العمل المذكورة لدى الحمل والولادة؛
(ج) القيام بناء على ذلك بتعديل قانون العاملين لحسابهم؛
(د) في حالة عدم إمكانية ذلك، النظر لدى وضع خطة جديدة للتأمين لصالح العاملين لحسابهم، تتضمن استحقاقات الأمومة، وتشمل أولئك الذين يجمعون بين العمل لحسابهم والعمل بأجر لبعض الوقت، حسب المشار إليه في التقرير الرابع المقدم من الدولة الطرف (CEDAW/C/NLD/4، الصفحة 87)، في أن يكفل إدماج الأحكام تواؤم القانون الهولندي بشكل تام مع اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في مجال استحقاقات إجازة الأمومة بالنسبة إلى جميع النساء، اللاتي يعملن في أشكال متباينة من العمالة بهولندا.
_______________________
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/61/38، المرفق الثامن، ألف.
* شارك أعضاء اللجنة التالية أسماؤهم في نظر هذا البلاغ: ماغاليس أروتشا دومينغيس، ومريم بلميهوب - زرداني، وأوغيت بوكبي غناكادجا، ودوركاس كوبر - أبياه، وماري شانتي ديريام، ونائلة محمد جبر، وفرانسواز غاسبار، ورزاريو مانالو، وكريستينا مورفاى، وبراميلا باتن، وفوميكو سايغا، وهانا بيته شوب - شيلينغ، وهيسو شين، وغلندا ب. سيمز، ودوبرافكا سيموتوفيتش، وأناماه تان، وماريا رجينا تافارس دا سيلفا، وزو شياوكياو. وعملا بالمادة 60 (1) (ج) من النظام الداخلي للجنة، لم يشارك سيز فلينترمان في نظر هذا البلاغ، حيث إنه أحد رعايا الولة الطرف المعنية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الخامسة، 1986 
**التوصية العامة رقم 1* *ينبغي أن تغطي التقارير الأولية المقدمة بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية الحالة القائمة حتى تاريخ تقديمها. وينبغي بعد ذلك تقديم التقارير مرة كل أربع سنوات على الأقل بعد حلول موعد التقرير الأول، على أن تشمل العوائق التي صودفت في التنفيذ الكامل للاتفاقية والتدابير المتخذة لتذليل هذه العقبات.
**__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة* *a/41/45**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السادسة، 1987
**التوصية العامة 2* *إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تضع في اعتبارها أن اللجنة واجهت في عملها صعوبات ترجع إلى أن بعض التقارير الأولية المقدمة من الدول الأطراف بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية لم تجسد على نحو واف المعلومات المتاحة في الدولة الطرف المعنية وفقا للمبادئ التوجيهية،
توصي بما يلي:
(أ) أن تتبع الدول الأطراف، لدى إعدادها التقارير بمقتضى المادة 18 من الاتفاقية، المبادئ التوجيهية العامة المعتمدة في آب/أغسطس 1983 (**cedaw/c/7) من حيث شكل التقارير ومحتواها وموعدها؛
(ب) أن تتبع الدول الأطــراف التوصيــة العامة المعتمدة في عام 1986 بالصيغة التالية:
"ينبغي أن تغطي التقارير الأولية المقدمة بموجب المادة 81 من الاتفاقية الحالة القائمة حتى تاريخ تقديمها. وينبغي بعد ذلك تقديم التقارير مرة على الأقل كل أربع سنوات بعد حلول موعد التقرير الأول، على أن تشمل العقبات التي صودفت في التنفيذ الكامل للاتفاقية والتدابير المتخذة لتذليل هذه العقبات".
(ج) أن ترسل المعلومات الاضافية المكملة لتقرير الدولة الطرف إلى الأمانة العامة قبل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من انعقاد الدورة التي يكون مقررا أن ينظر في التقرير أثناءها.
**__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة* *a/42/38**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السادسة، 1987 
**التوصية العامة رقم 3* *إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تضع في اعتبارها أن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة قد نظرت في 34 تقريرا مقدما من الدول الأطراف منذ عام 1983،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها كذلك أنه على الرغم من ورود هذه التقارير من دول ذات مستويات انمائية متفاوتة، فإنها تعرض ملامح متباينة الدرجات تشير إلى وجود تصورات نمطية تجاه المرأة، ناجمة عن عوامل اجتماعية وثقافية، تكرس التمييز بين الجنسين وتحول دون تنفيذ أحكام المادة 5 من الاتفاقية،
تحث جميع الدول الأطراف على اعتماد برامج تعليمية وإعلامية اعتمادا فعالا يساعد في القضاء على ألوان التحامل والممارسات الحالية التي تعرقل إعمال مبدأ المساواة الاجتماعية للمرأة على نحو تام.
**__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة* *a/42/38**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السادسة، 1987 
**التوصية العامة رقم 4* *إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد نظرت في تقارير الدول الأطراف أثناء انعقاد دوراتها،
وإذ تعرب عن قلقها إزاء العدد الكبير من التحفظات التي تتنافى، فيما يبدو، مع هدف الاتفاقية وغايتها،
ترحب بقرار الدول الأطراف بأن تنظر في التحفظات في اجتماعها القادم المزمع عقده في نيويورك عام 1988، وتقترح لهذه الغاية أن تعيد جميع الدول الأطراف المعنية النظر في هذه التحفظات بهدف سحبها.
**__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة* *a/43/38**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السابعة، 1988 
التوصية العامة رقم 5 
تدابير خاصة مؤقتة 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تحيط علما بأن التقارير والملاحظات الاستهلالية والردود المقدمة من الدول الأطراف تكشف أنه ولئن كان قد تم إحراز تقدم هام فيما يتعلق بإلغاء القوانين التمييزية أو تعديلها، ما زالت هناك حاجة لاتخاذ إجراءات لتنفيذ الاتفاقية تنفيذا تاما، بالأخذ بتدابير تهدف إلى تعزيز المساواة الفعلية بين الرجال والنساء،
وإذ تشير إلى المادة 4 1 من الاتفاقية،
توصي بأن تعمل الدول الأطراف على زيادة الاستفادة من التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة، مثل العمل الايجابي أو المعاملة التفضيلية أو نظم الحصص، من أجل زيادة إدماج المرأة في التعليم والاقتصاد والسياسة والعمل.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/43/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السابعة، 1988 
التوصية العامة رقم 6 
الأجهزة الوطنية الفعالة والدعاية 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد نظرت في تقارير الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وإذ تلاحظ قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة 42/60 المؤرخ في 30 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1987،
توصي الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
1- إقامة و/أو تعزيز الأجهزة والمؤسسات والاجراءات الوطنية الفعالة، على مستوى حكومي رفيع، مع تخويلها ما يكفي من موارد والتزام وسلطة، من أجل:
(أ) إسداء المشورة بشأن آثار جميع السياسات الحكومية على المرأة؛
(ب) رصد حالة المرأة بشكل شامل؛
(ج) المساعدة في رسم سياسات جديدة للقضاء على التمييز وتنفيذ الاستراتيجيات والتدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على التمييز تنفيذا فعالا؛
2- اتخاذ الخطوات الملائمة لضمان نشر الاتفاقية والتقارير المقدمة من الدول الأطراف بموجب المادة 18 وتقارير اللجنة بلغات الدول المعنية؛
3- التماس مساعدة الأمين العام وإدارة شؤون الإعلام في توفير ترجمات للاتفاقية ولتقارير اللجنة؛
4- إدراج الاجراءات المتخذة فيما يتعلق بهذه التوصيات في تقاريرها الأولية وتقاريرها الدورية.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/43/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السابعة، 1988 
التوصية العامة رقم 7 
الموارد 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تلاحظ قرارات الجمعيـة العامـة 40/39 و41/108، وعلى وجه الخصوص الفقرة 14 من القرار 42/60 التي دعت اللجنة والدول الأطراف إلى النظر في مسألة عقد الدورات المقبلة للجنة في فيينا،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها قرار الجمعية العامة 42/105، وعلى وجه الخصوص الفقرة 11 منه، التي تطلب من الأمين العام تعزيز التنسيق بين مركز الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان ومركز التنمية الاجتماعية والشؤون الإنسانية التابع للأمانة العامة، فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ معاهدات حقوق الإنسان وتقديم الخدمات إلى الهيئات التعاهدية،
توصي الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
1- أن تواصل تأييد المقترحات الداعية إلى تعزيز التنسيق بين مركز حقوق الإنسان في جنيف ومركز التنمية الاجتماعية والشؤون الانسانية في فيينا، فيما يتعلق بتقديم الخدمات إلى اللجنة؛
2- أن تؤيد المقترحات الداعية إلى اجتماع اللجنة في نيويورك وفيينا؛
3- أن تتخذ جميع الخطوات اللازمة والملائمة لضمان اتاحة موارد وخدمات كافية للجنة ولمساعدتها في أداء مهامها بموجب الاتفاقية، وعلى وجه الخصوص ضمان توفر موظفين متفرغين لمساعدة اللجنة في التحضير لدوراتها، وفي أثناء انعقادها؛
4- أن تضمن تقديم التقارير والمواد التكميلية إلى الأمانة في وقت ملائم يسمح بترجمتها إلى اللغات الرسمية للأمم المتحدة بحيث يمكن توزيعها والنظر فيها من جانب اللجنة.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/43/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السابعة، 1988 
التوصية العامة رقم 7 
الموارد* *
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تلاحظ قرارات الجمعيـة العامـة 40/39 و41/108، وعلى وجه الخصوص الفقرة 14 من القرار 42/60 التي دعت اللجنة والدول الأطراف إلى النظر في مسألة عقد الدورات المقبلة للجنة في فيينا،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها قرار الجمعية العامة 42/105، وعلى وجه الخصوص الفقرة 11 منه، التي تطلب من الأمين العام تعزيز التنسيق بين مركز الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان ومركز التنمية الاجتماعية والشؤون الإنسانية التابع للأمانة العامة، فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ معاهدات حقوق الإنسان وتقديم الخدمات إلى الهيئات التعاهدية،
توصي الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
1- أن تواصل تأييد المقترحات الداعية إلى تعزيز التنسيق بين مركز حقوق الإنسان في جنيف ومركز التنمية الاجتماعية والشؤون الانسانية في فيينا، فيما يتعلق بتقديم الخدمات إلى اللجنة؛
2- أن تؤيد المقترحات الداعية إلى اجتماع اللجنة في نيويورك وفيينا؛
3- أن تتخذ جميع الخطوات اللازمة والملائمة لضمان اتاحة موارد وخدمات كافية للجنة ولمساعدتها في أداء مهامها بموجب الاتفاقية، وعلى وجه الخصوص ضمان توفر موظفين متفرغين لمساعدة اللجنة في التحضير لدوراتها، وفي أثناء انعقادها؛
4- أن تضمن تقديم التقارير والمواد التكميلية إلى الأمانة في وقت ملائم يسمح بترجمتها إلى اللغات الرسمية للأمم المتحدة بحيث يمكن توزيعها والنظر فيها من جانب اللجنة.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/43/38. 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السابعة، 1988 
التوصية العامة رقم 8 
تنفيذ المادة 8 من الاتفاقية 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد نظرت في تقارير الدول الأطراف المقدمة وفقا للمادة 18 من الاتفاقية،
توصي الدول الأطراف باتخاذ مزيد من التدابير المباشرة، وفقا للمادة 4 من الاتفاقية، لكفالة التنفيذ التام للمادة 8 من الاتفاقية ولكفالة فرص تمثيل المرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل ودون أي تمييز، لحكومتها على المستوى الدولي والاشتراك في أعمال المنظمات الدولية.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/43/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثامنة، 1989 
التوصية العامة رقم 9 
البيانات الإحصائية المتعلقة بحالة المرأة 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، 
اذ تضع في اعتبارها أن المعلومات الاحصائية ضرورية للغاية من أجل فهم الحالة الفعلية للمرأة في كل دولة من الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية،
واذ لاحظت أن العديد من الدول الأطراف التي تقدم تقاريرها لتنظر فيها اللجنة لا توفر احصاءات،
توصي الدول الأطراف بأن تبذل قصارى جهدها لضمان قيام دوائرها الاحصائية الوطنية المسؤولة عن تخطيط تعدادات السكان الوطنية، وغيرها من الاستقصاءات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، بصياغة استبياناتها بحيث يمكن تجزئة البيانات حسب الجنس، سواء من حيث الأعداد المطلقة أو النسب المئوية، كي يتمكن مستعملو البيانات المهتمون من الحصول بسهولة على المعلومات المتعلقة بحالة المرأة في القطاع المعين الذي يهمهم.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/44/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة
الدورة الثامنة، 1989 
التوصية العامة رقم 10 
الذكرى العاشرة لاعتماد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
اذ تضع في اعتبارها أن 18 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1989 يوافق الذكرى السنوية العاشرة لاعتماد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
واذ تضع في اعتبارها أيضا أنه ثبت خلال هذه السنوات العشر أن الاتفاقية هي واحد من أكثر الصكوك فعالية بين تلك التي اعتمدتها الأمم المتحدة لتعزيز المساواة بين الجنسين في مجتمعات الدول الأعضاء،
وإذ تشير إلى توصيتها العامة رقم 6، (الدورة السابعة، 1988) بشأن الأجهزة الفعالة والدعاية،
توصي بأن تنظر الدول الأطراف، بمناسبة الذكرى العاشرة لاعتماد الاتفاقية في ما يلي:
1- الاضطلاع ببرامج، بما في ذلك تنظيم مؤتمرات وحلقات دراسية، للدعاية لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة باللغات الرئيسية، وتوفير معلومات عن الاتفاقية في بلدانها؛
2- دعوة منظماتها النسائية الوطنية إلى التعاون في حملات الدعاية المتعلقة بالاتفاقية وتنفيذها وتشجيع المنظمات غير الحكومية على الصعيد الوطني والاقليمي والدولي على الدعاية للاتفاقية وتنفيذها؛
3- تشجيع اتخاذ اجراءات لضمان التنفيذ الكامل لمبادئ الاتفاقية، وخصوصا المادة 8، التي تتعلق بمشاركة المرأة على جميع مستويات نشاط الأمم المتحدة ومنظومة الأمم المتحدة؛
4- الطلب إلى الأمين العام أن يحيي الذكرى العاشرة لاعتماد الاتفاقية عن طريق القيام بالتعاون مع الوكالات المتخصصة، بنشر وتوزيع المواد المطبوعة، وغيرها من المواد المتعلقة بالاتفاقية وتنفيذها، بجميع لغات الأمم المتحدة الرسمية، وإعداد أفلام وثائقية تلفزيونية عن الاتفاقية، واتاحة الموارد اللازمة لشعبة النهوض بالمرأة في مركـز التنميـة الاجتماعيـة والشـؤون الانسانيـة التابـع لمكتـب الأمـم المتحـدة في فيينـا، لكي تعد تحليـلا للمعلومـات المقدمــة مـن الدول الأطــراف، بغيــة تحديــث ونشــر تقريــر اللجنـة (a/conf.116/13)، الذي كان قــد نشر لأول مرة من أجل المؤتمر العالمي لاستعراض وتقييم منجزات عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة: المساواة والتنمية والسلم، الذي عقد في نيروبي في عام 1985.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/44/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثامنة، 1989 
التوصية العامة رقم 11 
الخدمات الاستشارية التقنية الخاصة بالتزامات تقديم التقارير* *
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تضع في اعتبارها أنه في 3 آذار/مارس 1989، كانت 96 دولة قد صدقت على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها أنه ورد حتى هذا التاريخ 60 تقريرا أوليا و19 تقريرا دوريا ثانيا،
وإذ تلاحظ أن 36 تقريرا أوليا و36 تقريرا دوريا ثانيا حان موعد تقديمها بحلول 3 آذار/مارس 1989، ولكنها لم ترد بعد،
وإذ ترحب بالطلب الموجه إلى الأمين العام، في الفقرة 9 من قرار الجمعية العامة 43/115، بأن ينظم، في حدود الموارد المتاحة ومع مراعاة أولويات برنامج الخدمات الاستشارية، مزيدا من الدورات التدريبية للبلدان التي تعاني أشد الصعوبات في الوفاء بالتزاماتها الخاصة بتقديم التقارير بموجب الصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان،
توصي الدول الأطراف بأن تشجع وتساند المشاريع الخاصة بالخدمات الاستشارية التقنية، بما في ذلك الحلقات الدراسية التدريبية، وأن تتعاون في هذا المجال، من أجل مساعدة الدول الأطراف، بناء على طلبها، على الوفاء بالتزاماتها الخاصة بتقديم التقارير بموجب المادة 18 من الاتفاقية.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/44/38. 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثامنة، 1989 
التوصية العامة رقم 12 
العنف ضد المرأة 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تضع في اعتبارها أن المواد 2 و5 و11 و12 و16 من الاتفاقية تلزم الدول الأطراف بالعمل على حماية المرأة من أي فعل من أفعال العنف يقع داخل الأسرة أو في مكان العمل أو في أي مجال آخر من الحياة الاجتماعية،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها قرار المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي 1988/27،
توصي الدول الأطراف بأن تورد في تقاريرها الدورية إلى اللجنة معلومات عما يلي:
1- التشريع النافذ بشأن حماية المرأة من كافة أشكال العنف التي تقع عليها في الحياة اليومية (بما في ذلك العنف الجنسي، الايذاء داخل الأسرة، التحرش الجنسي في مكان العمل، الخ)؛
2- التدابير الأخرى المتخذة لاستئصال هذا العنف؛
3- وجود خدمات مساندة للنساء اللاتي يقعن ضحايا الاعتداء أو الايذاء؛
4- بيانات احصائية عن كافة أنواع العنف التي تمارس ضد المرأة وعن النساء ضحايا العنف.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/44/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثامنة، 1989 
التوصية العامة رقم 13 
تساوي أجور الأعمال المتساوية القيمة 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تشير إلى الاتفاقية رقم 100 الصادرة من منظمة العمل الدولية بشأن تكافؤ الأجر للعاملين والعاملات عن العمل ذي القيمة المتكافئة، التي صدقت عليها الغالبية العظمى من الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وإذ تشير أيضا إلى أنها قد نظرت منذ عام 1983 في 51 تقريرا أوليا وخمسة تقارير دورية ثانية واردة من الدول الأطراف،
وإذ ترى أنه رغم ما يرد في تقارير الدول الأطراف من اشارة إلى أنه حتى بعد قبول مبدأ تساوي أجور الأعمال المتساوية القيمة في تشريعات كثير من البلدان، لا يزال يتعين بذل الكثير لضمان تطبيق ذلك المبدأ عمليا، بغية التغلب على الفصل بين الجنسين في سوق العمل،
توصي الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة بما يلي:
1- توخيا لتنفيذ اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة تنفيذا كاملا، ينبغي تشجيع الدول التي لم تصدق بعد على الاتفاقية رقم 100 الصادرة عن منظمة العمل الدولية، على القيام بذلك؛
2- ينبغي لها النظر في دراسة ووضع واعتماد نظم لتقييم الوظائف تستند إلى معايير عدم التحيز لأحد الجنسين، وتيسر المقارنة بين قيمة الوظائف المختلفة في طبيعتها والتي تسود المرأة فيها في الوقت الحاضر، وقيمة الوظائف التي يسود فيها الرجال في الوقت الحاضر، وادراج النتائج المتحصلة من ذلك في التقارير التي تقدمها إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة؛
3- ينبغي لها أن تدعم، ما أمكنها، إنشاء أجهزة للتنفيذ، وأن تشجع الجهود التي تبذلها أطراف الاتفاقات الجماعية حيث تنطبق هذه الاتفاقات، لضمان تطبيق مبدأ تساوي أجور الأعمال المتساوية القيمة.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/44/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة التاسعة، 1990 
التوصية العامة رقم 14 
ختان الإناث* *
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ يقلقها استمرار ممارسة ختان الإناث والممارسات التقليدية الأخرى التي تضر بصحة المرأة،
وإذ تلاحظ بارتياح أن الحكومات في البلدان التي توجد فيها هذه الممارسات، والتنظيمات النسائية الوطنية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والوكالات المتخصصة من مثل منظمة الصحة العالمية ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة، وكذلك لجنة حقوق الإنسان ولجنتها الفرعية لمنع التمييز وحماية الأقليات، لا تزال مهتمة بالمسألة بعد أن أدركت بصورة خاصة أن لممارسات تقليدية مثل ختان الإناث عواقب صحية وعواقب أخرى وخيمة على النساء والأطفال،
وإذ تحيط علما مع الاهتمام بالدراسة التي أجراها المقرر الخاص عن الممارسات التقليدية التي تؤثر على صحة النساء والأطفال وبالدراسة التي أجراها الفريق العامل الخاص عن الممارسات التقليدية،
وإذ تسلم بأن النساء أنفسهن بدأن يتخذن اجراءات هامة من أجل تحديد ومحاربة الممارسات الضارة بصحة ورفاه النساء والأطفال،
واقتناعا منها بأن الاجراءات الهامة التي تقوم النساء وسائر المجموعات المهتمة بالأمر باتخاذها بحاجة إلى دعم وتشجيع من الحكومات،
وإذ تلاحظ بقلق بالغ أن هناك ضغوطا حضارية وتقليدية واقتصادية مستمرة تساعد على إدامة ممارسات ضارة من قبيل ختان الإناث،
توصي الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
(أ) أن تتخذ تدابير ملائمة وفعالة بغية القضاء على ممارسة ختان الإناث، ويمكن أن تتضمن هذه التدابير:
‘1‘ قيام الجامعــات أو الجمعيــات الطبية أو جمعيات التمريض، أو التنظيمات النسائية الوطنية أو الهيئات الأخرى بجمع ونشر بيانات أساسية عن هذه الممارسات التقليدية؛
‘2‘ تقديم الدعم على الصعيدين الوطني والمحلي إلى التنظيمات النسائية التي تعمل على القضاء على ختان الإناث وغيره من الممارسات الضارة بالنساء؛
‘3‘ تشجيع السياسيين والمهنيين والزعماء الدينيين وزعماء المجتمعات المحلية على جميع المستويات، بما في ذلك العاملون في وسائط الإعلام والفنون، على التعاون في التأثير على الاتجاهات الرامية إلى القضاء على ختان الإناث؛
‘4‘ الأخذ ببرامج تعليمية وتدريبية ملائمة وعقد ندوات تستند إلى نتائج البحوث عن المشاكل التي تنشأ عن ختان الإناث؛
(ب) أن تضمن سياساتها الصحية الوطنية استراتيجيات ملائمة تهدف إلى القضاء على ختان الإناث في الرعاية الصحية العامة. ويمكن أن تشمل هذه الاستراتيجيات إيكال مسؤولية خاصة إلى الموظفين الصحيين، بمن فيهم القابلة التقليدية، بشرح الآثار الضارة التي تنجم عن ختان الإناث؛
(ج) أن تطلب المساعدة والمعلومات والمشورة من المؤسسات المناسبة في منظومة الأمم المتحدة لدعم ومساندة الجهود الجاري بذلها للقضاء على الممارسات التقليدية الضارة؛
(د) أن تضمن تقاريرها إلى اللجنة معلومات بموجب المادتين 10 و12 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة عن التدابير المتخذة للقضاء على ختان الإناث.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/45/38 والتصويب.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة التاسعة، 1990 
التوصية العامة رقم 15 
تجنب التمييز ضد المرأة في الاستراتيجيات الوطنية لاتقاء ومكافحة متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)* *
إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد نظرت في المعلومات التي وجه انتباههــا إليهــا عن الآثار المحتملة المترتبة على كل مــن التفشي العالمــي لمتلازمــة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) والاستراتيجيات الموضوعة لمكافحتها بالنسبة إلى ممارسة المرأة لحقوقها،
وقد اطلعت على التقارير والمواد التي أعدتها منظمة الصحة العالمية وغيرها من مؤسسات وأجهزة وهيئات الأمم المتحدة فيما يتعلق بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية، وبصورة خاصة مذكرة الأمين العام إلى لجنة مركز المرأة عن الآثار المترتبة على متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) بالنسبة إلى النهوض بالمرأة والوثيقة الختامية للمشاورة الدولية بشأن متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) وحقوق الإنسان، التي عقدت في جنيف في الفترة من 26 إلى 28 تموز/يوليه 1989،
وإذ تلاحظ قرار جمعية الصحة العالمية ج. ص. ع 41-42 المؤرخ في 31 أيار/مايو 1988، بشأن تجنب التمييز فيما يتعلق بالأشخاص المصابين بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية والأشخاص الذين يعانون من متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)، وقرار لجنة حقوق الإنسان 1989/11، المؤرخ في 2 آذار/مارس 1989، بشأن عدم التمييز في ميدان الصحة، وبصورة خاصة إعلان باريس عن النساء والأطفال ومتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)، المؤرخ في 30 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1989،
وإذ تلاحظ أن منظمة الصحة العالمية قد أعلنت أن شعار اليوم العالمي لمتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) في 1 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1990 سيكون "المرأة ومتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)"،
توصي بما يلي:
(أ) أن تكثف الدول الأطراف جهودها في نشر المعلومات من أجل زيادة الوعي العام بخطر الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية ومتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)، ولا سيما بين صفوف النساء والأطفال، وبما لهما من آثار عليهم؛
(ب) أن تولي البرامج الموضوعة لمكافحة متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) اهتماما خاصا لحقوق وحاجات النساء والأطفال، وللعوامل المتصلة بالدور الانجابي للمرأة وبمركزها الأدنى مرتبة في بعض المجتمعات مما يجعلها عرضة بشكل خاص للإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية؛
(ج) أن تكفل الدول الأطراف المشاركة الفعلية للنساء في الرعاية الصحية الأولية وأن تتخذ تدابير لتوسيع دورهن كموفرات لهذه الرعاية وكعاملات صحيات ومثقفات في مجال اتقاء الاصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية؛
(د) أن تضمن جميع الدول الأطراف تقاريرها المقدمة بموجب المادة 12 من الاتفاقية معلومات عن آثار متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) على حالة المرأة وعن الاجراءات المتخذة لتلبية حاجات النساء المصابات ولمنع التمييز بصورة خاصة ضد المرأة عند التصدي لمتلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز).
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/45/38.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة العاشرة، 1991 
التوصية العامة رقم 16 
العاملات بلا أجر في المشاريع الأسرية في الريف والحضر 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، 
إذ تضع في اعتبارها المادتين 2(ج) و11(ج)، (د) و(ه) من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والتوصية العامة رقم 9 (الدورة الثامنة، 1989) بشأن البيانات الاحصائية فيما يتعلق بحالة المرأة،
وإذ تأخذ في اعتبارها أن هناك نسبة عالية من النساء في الدول الأطراف تعمل بلا أجر، ودون ضمان اجتماعي، ودون استحقاقات اجتماعية في المشاريع التي عادة ما يمتلكها أحد الذكور من أفراد الأسرة،
وإذ تلاحظ أن التقارير المقدمة الى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة لا تشير عموما الى المشكلة الخاصة بالعاملات بلا أجر في المشاريع الأسرية،
وإذ تؤكد أن العمل بلا أجر يشكل نوعا من استغلال المرأة يتنافى مع الاتفاقية،
توصي الدول الأطراف بما يلي:
(أ) إدراج معلومات في تقاريرها المرفوعة الى اللجنة، بشأن الحالة القانونية والاجتماعية للنساء العاملات بلا أجر في المشاريع الأسرية؛
(ب) جمـع بيانات احصائية عن النساء اللاتي يعملن بلا أجر، ودون ضمان اجتماعي، ودون استحقاقات اجتماعية في المشاريع التي يمتلكها واحد من أفراد الأسرة، وادراج هذه البيانات في تقرير الدولة المرفوع الى اللجنة؛
(ج) اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لضمان دفع الأجر والتأمين الاجتماعي والاستحقاقات الاجتماعية للنساء اللاتي يعملن دون الحصول على هذه الاستحقاقات في المشاريع التي يمتلكها واحد من أفراد الأسرة.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/46/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة العاشرة، 1991 
التوصية العامة رقم 18 
النساء المعوقات 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تأخذ في اعتبارها على وجه الخصوص المادة 3 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة،
وقد نظرت في ما يزيد على 60 تقريرا دوريا مقدمة من الدول الأطراف، وقد أدركت أن هذه التقارير تقدم معلومات قليلة جدا عن النساء المعوقات،
وإذ يساورها القلق إزاء حالة النساء المعوقات، اللائي عانين من تمييز مضاعف يتصل بظروفهن المعيشية الخاصة،
وإذ تشير الى الفقرة 296 من استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة، والتي تعتبر فيها النساء المعوقات فئة متضررة تحت عنوان "مجالات الاهتمام الخاص"،
وإذ تؤكد دعمها لبرنامج العمل العالمي بشأن المعوقين (1982)،
توصي الدول الأطراف بأن تقدم في تقاريرها الدورية، معلومات عن النساء المعوقات وعن التدابير المتخذة لمعالجة حالتهن الخاصة، بما في ذلك التدابير الخاصة لضمان المساواة في حصولهن على التعليم والوظائف، والخدمات الصحية، والضمان الاجتماعي، والتأكد من امكانية مشاركتهن في جميع مجالات الحياة الاجتماعية والثقافية.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/46/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الحادية عشرة، 1992 
التوصية العامة 19 
العنف ضد المرأة 



معلومات أساسية 
1- العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس هو شكل من أشكال التمييز يكبح قدرة المرأة على التمتع بحقوقها وحرياتها على أساس المساواة مع الرجل.
2- وكانت اللجنة قد أوصت الدول في عام 1989، بأن تدرج في تقاريرها معلومات عن العنف وعن التدابير المتخذة لمعالجته (التوصية العامة 12، الدورة الثامنة).
3- وتقرر في دورتها العاشرة المعقودة في عام 1991 تخصيص جزء من الدورة الحادية عشرة لإجراء مناقشة ودراسة بشأن المادة 6 من الاتفاقية وسائر المواد المتصلة بالعنف ضد المرأة ومضايقتها جنسيا واستغلالها. ووقع الاختيار على هذا الموضوع تحسبا لمؤتمر عام 1993 العالمي المعني بحقوق الإنسان الذي عقدته الجمعية العامة عملا بقرارها 45/155 المؤرخ 18 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1990.
4- واستنتجت اللجنة أن تقارير الدول الأطراف لا تعكس على نحو كاف الصلة الوثيقة بين التمييز ضد المرأة والعنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، وانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية. ويقتضي التنفيذ الكامل للاتفاقية أن تتخذ الدول تدابير عملية للقضاء على جميع أشكال العنف ضد المرأة.
5- واقترحت اللجنة على الدول الأطراف أن تراعي، لدى مراجعة قوانينها وسياساتها، وعند تقديم تقاريرها بمقتضى الاتفاقية، التعليقات التالية للجنة بخصوص العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس.

تعليقات عامة 
6- تعرف المادة 1 من الاتفاقية التمييز ضد المرأة. ويشمل هذا التعريف العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس- أي العنف الموجه ضد المرأة بسبب كونها امرأة أو العنف الذي يمس المرأة على نحو جائر. ويشمل الأعمال التي تلحق ضررا أو ألما جسديا أو عقليا أو جنسيا بها، والتهديد بهذه الأعمال، والإكراه وسائر أشكال الحرمان من الحرية. والعنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس قد يخرق أحكاما محددة من الاتفاقية بصرف النظر عما اذا كانت تلك الأحكام ذكرت العنف صراحة أم لم تذكره.
7- والعنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس الذي ينال من تمتع المرأة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية بموجب القانون الدولي العمومي أو بمقتضى اتفاقيات محددة لحقوق الإنسان، أو يبطل تمتعها بتلك الحقوق والحريات، يعتبر تمييزا في إطار معنى المادة 1 من الاتفاقية. وتشتمل هذه الحقوق والحريات، على ما يلي:
(أ) الحق في الحياة؛
(ب) الحق في ألا تخضع المرأة للتعذيب أو المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة؛
(ج) الحق في الحماية المتساوية بموجب القواعد الانسانية وقت النزاعات المسلحة الدولية أو الداخلية؛
(د) الحق في حرية شخصها وأمنها؛
(هـ) الحق في الحماية المتساوية أمام القانون؛
(و) الحق في المساواة في نطاق الأسرة؛
(ز) الحق في التمتع بأعلى المستويات الممكنة من الصحة الجسدية والنفسية؛
(ح) الحق في العمل في ظروف عادلة ومواتية.
8- وتنطبق الاتفاقية على العنف الذي ترتكبه السلطات العامة. وهذا النوع من العنف قد يخرق أيضا التزامات تلك الدولة بموجب القانون الدولي العمومي لحقوق الإنسان، وبموجب الاتفاقيات الأخرى، بالإضافة الى كونه خرقا لهذه الاتفاقية.
9- على أنه يجدر التأكيد على أن التمييز في الاتفاقية لا يقتصر على أعمال من الحكومات أو باسمها (انظر المواد 2(ه‍) و2(و) و5). مثال ذلك أن المادة 2(ه‍) من الاتفاقية تطالب الدول الأطراف باتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة من جانب أي شخص أو منظمة أو مؤسسة. ويقضي القانون الدولي العمومي وعهود معينة لحقوق الإنسان بامكانية مساءلة الدول أيضا عن الأعمال الخاصة إذا لم تتصرف بالجدية الواجبة لمنع انتهاكات الحقوق أو لاستقصاء ومعاقبة جرائم العنف وتقديم تعويض.

التعليقات على أحكام محددة في الاتفاقية 
المادتان 2 و3
10- تفرض المادتان 2 و3 التزاما شاملا بالقضاء على التمييز بجميع أشكاله، بالاضافة الى الالتزامات المحددة الواردة في المواد 5 إلى 16.
المواد 2(ه‍) و5 و10(ج)
11- إن المواقف التقليدية التي تعتبر المرأة تابعة للرجل أو ذات دور نمطي يكرس الممارسات الشائعة التي تنطوي على العنف أو الإكراه، مثل العنف وإساءة التصرف في الأسرة، والزواج بالإكراه، والوفيات بسبب المهر الذي تدفعه الزوجة، والهجمات بإلقاء الحوامض، وختان الإناث. وأوجه التعصب والممارسات هذه قد تبرر العنف القائم على نوع الجنس على أساس أنه شكل من حماية المرأة أو التحكم فيها. والأثر الذي يتركه هذا العنف في سلامة المرأة جسديا ونفسيا يحرمها من المساواة في التمتع بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، ومن ممارستها والعلم بها. وفي حين أن هذا التعليق يتناول أساسا العنف الفعلي أو التهديد باستعماله، فإن النتائج التي تنطوي عليها هذه الأشكال من العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس تساعد على إبقاء المرأة في أدوار تابعة، وتساعد على انخفاض مستوى اشتراكها السياسي، وعلى انخفاض مستوى تعليمها ومهاراتها وفرص عملها.
12- كما تساهم هذه المواقف في نشر الإباحية وتصوير المرأة واستغلالها تجاريا باعتبارها أدوات جنسية وليست بشرا سويا. وهذا بدوره يسهم في العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس.
المادة 6
13- تطلب المادة 6 من الدول الأطراف أن تتخذ تدابير لمكافحة جميع أشكال الاتجار بالمرأة واستغلال دعارة المرأة.
14- ويزيد الفقر والبطالة من فرص الاتجار بالمرأة. وبالاضافة الى الأشكال المعهودة للاتجار، هناك أشكال جديدة للاستغلال الجنسي مثل السياحة الجنسية، وتوظيف العاملين في المنازل من البلدان النامية للعمل في العالم المتقدم النمو، والزيجات المنظمة بين نساء العالم النامي والمواطنين الأجانب. وهذه الممارسات لا تتمشى مع تساوي المرأة في التمتع بالحقوق، ومع احترام حقوقها وكرامتها. فهي تضع المرأة في خطر خاص من العنف وإساءة المعاملة.
15- كما أن الفقر والبطالة يرغمان كثيرا من النساء ومنهن الفتيات الصغيرات على البغاء. والبغايا بالذات سريعات التعرض للعنف لأن مركزهن الذي قد يكون غير مشروع يميل الى وضعهن في مكانة هامشية. وهن بحاجة الى المساواة في حماية القوانين لهن من الاغتصاب وأشكال العنف الأخرى.
16- وكثيرا ما تؤدي الحروب والمنازعات المسلحة واحتلال الأراضي الى زيادة البغاء والاتجار بالنساء والاعتداء الجنسي عليهن، مما يستدعي تدابير وقائية وجزائية معينة.
المادة 11
17- يمكن أن تحدث إساءة بالغة الى المساواة في العمالة عندما تتعرض المرأة لعنف أساسه نوع الجنس، مثل المضايقة الجنسية في مكان العمل.
18- وتشمل المضايقة الجنسية أي سلوك مقيت ومتعمد أساسه الجنس، مثل الملامسات البدنية والعروض المادية، والملاحظات ذات الطابع الجنسي، وعرض المواد الإباحية والمطالب الجنسية سواء بالقول أو بالفعل. ويمكن أن يكون هذا السلوك مهينا ويتسبب في مشكلة للصحة والسلامة؛ وهو تمييزي عندما تعتقد المرأة لأسباب معقولة أن اعتراضها يسيء الى وضعها في العمل بما في ذلك توظيفها أو ترقيتها، أو عندما يخلق بيئة عمل معادية.
المادة 12
19- تطلب المادة 12 من الدول الأطراف أن تتخذ التدابير التي تضمن الحصول بالتساوي على الرعاية الصحية. وممارسة العنف ضد المرأة تعرض صحتها وحياتها للخطر.
20- وتوجد في بعض الدول ممارسات تقليدية تدوم بفعل الثقافة والتقاليد وهي ضارة بصحة النساء والأطفال. ومن جملة هذه الممارسات القيود الغذائية التي تفرض على الحوامل، وتفضيل الذكور من الأطفال، وختان الإناث أو بتر أجزاء من الأعضاء التناسلية.
المادة 14
21- تتعرض المرأة الريفية لخطر العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس نتيجة لاستمرار المواقف التقليدية فيما يتعلق بدور المرأة كتابع. وهذه المواقف تترسخ في كثير من المجتمعات الريفية. وتتعرض فتيات المجتمعات الريفية لخطر عنف خاص ولاستغلال جنسي عندما يغادرن المجتمع الريفي بحثا عن العمالة في المدن.
المادة 16 (والمادة 5)
22- إن للتعقيم أو الاجهاض القسريين أثرا سيئا على الصحة الجسدية والنفسية للمرأة، وفيهما انتهاك لحقوقها في أن تقرر عدد أطفالها والفترة بين انجاب طفل وآخر.
23- والعنف الأسري من أشد أشكال العنف ضد المرأة خبثا. وهو يسود في جميع المجتمعات. وفي إطار العلاقات الأسرية تتعرض النساء من جميع الأعمار للعنف بجميع أنواعه، بما في ذلك الضرب، والاغتصاب، وغيره من أشكال الاعتداء الجنسي، والعنف النفسي وغيره من أشكال العنف التي ترسخها المواقف التقليدية. وعدم الاستقلال الاقتصادي يرغم كثير من النساء على البقاء في علاقات عنف. وتحلل الرجال من مسؤولياتهم الأسرية يمكن أن يعتبر شكلا من أشكال العنف والإكراه. وهذه الأشكال من العنف تعرض صحة المرأة للخطر وتضعف قدرتها على المشاركة في حياة الأسرة والحياة العامة على أساس من المساواة.
توصيات محددة
24- وفي ضوء هذه التعليقات، توصي اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة بما يلي:
(أ) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تتخذ تدابير مناسبة وفعالة للتغلب على جميع أشكال العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، سواء كان عملا عاما أو خاصا؛
(ب) ينبغي أن تضمن الدول الأطراف أن تتيح القوانين التي تناهض العنف وإساءة المعاملة في الأسرة، والاغتصاب، والاعتداء الجنسي وغيره من أشكال العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، حماية كافية لجميع النساء، واحترام سلامتهن وكرامتهن. وينبغي توفير خدمات الوقاية والدعم المناسبة للضحايا. كما أن تدريب العاملين في القضاء وفي إنفاذ القوانين وغيرهم من الموظفين الحكوميين على الاحساس بتمايز الجنسين أمر أساسي لفعالية تنفيذ الاتفاقية؛
(ج) ينبغي أن تشجع الدول الأطراف جمع الاحصائيات والبحوث عن مدى حدوث العنف وأسبابه وآثاره، وعن فعالية الاجراءات المتخذة لمنع العنف والتصدي له؛
(د) ينبغي اتخاذ تدابير فعالة تكفل احترام وسائط الاعلام الجماهيري للمرأة وتشجيع احترامها؛
(هـ) ينبغي أن تحدد الدول الأطراف في تقاريرها طبيعة ونطاق المواقف والأعراف والممارسات التي تديم العنف ضد المرأة، وتبين نوع العنف الذي تسببه. وينبغي أن تبلغ عن التدابير المتخذة للتغلب على العنف وأثر هذه التدابير؛
(و) ينبغي اتخاذ تدابير فعالة للتغلب على هذه المواقف والممارسات. وينبغي أن تستحدث الدول برامج للتثقيف والإعلام الجماهيري للمساعدة في القضاء على أوجه التحامل التي تعرقل مساواة المرأة (التوصية رقم 3 لعام 1987)؛
(ز) من الضروري اتخاذ تدابير وقائية وعقابية محددة للتغلب على الاتجار بالمرأة والاستغلال الجنسي؛
(ح) ينبغي أن تصف تقارير الدول الأطراف نطاق جميع هذه المشاكل وتدابير الوقاية وإعادة التأهيل 
- بما في ذلك الأحكام الجزائية - المتخذة لحماية المرأة التي تعمل في البغاء أو تتعرض للاتجار والأشكال الأخرى من الاستغلال الجنسي. كما ينبغي وصف فعالية هذه الاجراءات؛
(ط) ينبغي كفالة إجراءات التظلم وسبل الانتصاف الفعالة بما في ذلك التعويض؛
(ي) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تضمن تقاريرها معلومات عن المضايقة الجنسية، وعن التدابير المتخذة لحماية المرأة من المضايقة الجنسية وغير ذلك من أشكال العنف أو الاكراه في مكان العمل؛
(ك) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تنشئ أو تدعم الخدمات التي تقدم لضحايا العنف الأسري والاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي وغير ذلك من أشكال العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، بما فيها خدمات المأوى، وتدريب موظفي الصحة تدريبا خاصا، وإعادة التأهيل، وتقديم المشورة؛
(ل) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تتخذ التدابير للتغلب على هذه الممارسات وأن تأخذ في الاعتبار توصيات اللجنة بشأن ختان الإناث (التوصية رقم 14) لدى الإبلاغ عن المسائل المتعلقة بالصحة؛
(م) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل اتخاذ تدابير لمنع الإكراه فيما يتعلق بالخصوبة والانجاب، وأن تكفل عدم اضطرار المرأة الى اللجوء الى الاجراءات الطبية غير المأمونة كالاجهاض غير المشروع بسبب الافتقار الى الخدمات المناسبة فيما يتعلق بالتحكم في الخصوبة؛
(ن) ينبغي أن تذكر الدول الأطراف في تقاريرها مدى حدوث هذه المشاكل وأن تشير الى التدابير التي اتخذت وأثرها؛
(س) ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل وضع الخدمات المقدمة لضحايا العنف في متناول المرأة الريفية وأن توفر عند الاقتضاء خدمات خاصة للمجتمعات المنعزلة؛ 
(ع) ينبغي أن تشتمل تدابير حماية أولئك من العنف على توفير فرص التدريب والعمالة ورصد ظروف العمالة بالنسبة للعاملات في المنازل؛
(ف) ينبغي أن تبلغ الدول الأطراف عن الأخطار التي تتعرض لها المرأة الريفية، ومدى وطبيعة العنف والإساءة اللذين يتعرضن لهما، وحاجتهن للدعم وغيره من الخدمات وقدرتهن على الحصول عليها، وعن فعالية التدابير الرامية الى التغلب على العنف؛
(ص) وتشمل التدابير اللازمة للتغلب على العنف الأسري ما يلي:
‘1‘ فرض عقوبات جنائية عند الاقتضاء ووسائل انتصاف مدنية في حالة حدوث العنف المنزلي؛
‘2‘ سن تشريعات لإبطال دفاع الشرف فيما يتعلق بالاعتداء على إحدى أفراد الأسرة الإناث أو قتلها؛
‘3‘ تقديم الخدمات التي تكفل سلامة وأمن ضحايا العنف الأسري، بما فيها المأوى وبرامج الإرشاد وإعادة التأهيل؛
‘4‘ وضع برامج لإعادة التأهيل خاصة بمرتكبي العنف المنزلي؛
‘5‘ دعم الخدمات المقدمة للأسر التي حدثت فيها حوادث السفاح أو الاعتداء الجنسي؛
(ق) وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تبلغ عن مدى حدوث العنف المنزلي والاعتداء الجنسي، وعن التدابير الوقائية والعقابية والعلاجية المتخذة؛
(ر) وينبغي أن تتخذ الدول جميع التدابير القانونية وغيرها من التدابير اللازمة لتوفير حماية فعالة للنساء من العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، والتي تشمل، في جملة أمور أخرى، ما يلي:
‘1‘ اتخاذ التدابير القانونية الفعالة، بما فيها الجزاءات الجنائية وسبل الانتصاف المدنية، والأحكام التعويضية لحماية المرأة من جميع أنواع العنف، بما في ذلك، في جملة أمور أخرى، العنف وإساءة المعاملة داخل الأسرة، والاعتداء الجنسي والمضايقة الجنسية في مكان العمل؛
‘2‘ اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية، بما في ذلك برامج الاعلام الجماهيري والتثقيف الرامية الى تغيير المواقف بشأن دور الرجال والمرأة ومركز كل منهما؛
‘3‘ اتخاذ تدابير الحماية، بما في ذلك توفير خدمات المأوى والارشاد وإعادة التأهيل والدعم للنساء اللائي يقعن ضحية للعنف أو يتعرضن لخطر العنف؛
(ش) وينبغي أن تبلغ الدول الأطراف عن جميع أشكال العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس، وأن تحتوي تقاريرها على جميع البيانات المتاحة عن حدوث كل شكل من أشكال العنف، وعن آثار هذا العنف على النساء اللائي يقعن ضحية له؛
(ت) ينبغي أن تحتوي تقارير الدول الأطراف على معلومات عن التدابير القانونية وتدابير الوقاية والحماية التي اتخذت للتغلب على العنف ضد المرأة، وعن فعالية هذه التدابير.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/47/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الحادية عشرة، 1992 
التوصية العامة رقم 20 
تحفظات تتعلق بالاتفاقية 

1- أشارت اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة الى القرار الصادر عن الاجتماع الرابع للدول الأطراف بشأن التحفظات على الاتفاقية في اطار المادة 28-2، التي رحبت بها التوصية العامة رقم 4 للجنة.
2- وفيما يتعلق بالأعمال التحضيرية للمؤتمر العالمي المعني بحقوق الإنسان لعام 1993 أوصت اللجنة الدول بما يلي:
(أ) إثارة مسألة شرعية التحفظات على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والأثر القانوني لتلك التحفظات في سياق التحفظات المتعلقة بالمعاهدات الأخرى الخاصة بحقوق الإنسان؛
(ب) اعادة النظر في تلك التحفظات بغرض تعزيز تنفيذ جميع معاهدات حقوق الإنسان؛
(ج) النظر في إدخال إجراء بشأن التحفظات على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة يماثل ما هو متبع بالنسبة للمعاهدات الأخرى الخاصة بحقوق الإنسان.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/47/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثالثة عشرة، 1992 
التوصية العامة 21 
المساواة في الزواج والعلاقات الأسرية* *

1- تؤكد اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة (قرار الجمعية العامة 34/180، المرفق) المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في حقوق الانسان في المجتمع والأسرة. وتحتل الاتفاقية مركزا هاما بين المعاهدات الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الانسان.
2- وثمة اتفاقيات وإعلانات أخرى تعطي أيضا أهمية بالغة للأسرة ولمركز المرأة فيها. ومنها: الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان (قرار الجمعية العامة 217 ألف (د - 3))؛ والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية (القرار 2200 ألف (د - 21)، المرفق)، والاتفاقية المتعلقة بجنسية المرأة المتزوجة (القرار 1040 (د - 11)، المـرفق) واتفاقيـة الرضا بالزواج، والحد الأدنى لسن الزواج، وتسجيل عقود الزواج (القـرار 1763 ألـف (د - 17)، المرفق)، والتوصية اللاحقة لها في هذا الشأن (القرار 2018 (د - 20))؛ واستراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة.
3 - وتذكر اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة بحقوق المرأة غير القابلة للتصرف التي وردت من قبل في الاتفاقيات والإعلانات المذكورة أعلاه، ولكنها تذهب الى أبعد من ذلك فتعترف بأهمية الثقافة والتقاليد في تشكيل تفكير الرجل والمرأة وسلوكهما ودورهما الهام في تقييد ممارسة المرأة للحقوق الأساسية.
خلفية
4 - أعلنت الجمعية العامة في قرارها 44/82 سنة 1994 سنة دولية للأسرة. وتنتهز اللجنة هذه الفرصة لتؤكد أهمية التقيد بالحقوق الأساسية للمرأة داخل الأسرة، باعتبار ذلك أحد الاجراءات التي تدعم وتشجع الاحتفالات التي ستنظم على الصعيد الوطني.
5- وإذ قررت اللجنة لذلك أن تحتفل بالسنة الدولية للأسرة، فإنها تود أن تحلل ثلاث مواد من الاتفاقية لها أهمية خاصة من حيث مركز المرأة في الأسرة:
المادة 9
1- تمنح الدول الأطراف المرأة حقا مساويا لحق الرجل في اكتساب جنسيتها أو تغييرها أو الاحتفاظ بها. وتضمن بوجه خاص ألا يترتب على الزواج من أجنبي أو تغيير جنسية الزوج أثناء الزواج أن تتغير تلقائيا جنسية الزوجة، أو أن تصبح بلا جنسية أو أن تفرض عليها جنسية الزوج.
2- تمنح الدول الأطراف المرأة حقا مساويا لحق الرجل فيما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالهما.
التعليق
6- الجنسية لا غنى عنها للمشاركة الكاملة في المجتمع. وعموما، تعطي الدولة الجنسية للمولودين في البلد. ويمكن اكتساب الجنسية أيضا بالاقامة أو منحها لأسباب انسانية مثل انعدام الجنسية. وعندما لا تتمتع المرأة بمركز الرعية أو المواطنة، فإنها تحرم من حق التصويت أو التقدم لشغل وظيفة عامة، وقد تحرم من المنافع العامة ومن اختيار محل إقامتها. وينبغي أن تكون المرأة الراشدة قادرة على تغيير جنسيتها، وينبغي عدم التعسف في إلغائها بسبب الزواج أو فسخ الزواج أو تغيير الزوج أو الأب لجنسيته.
المادة 15
1- تساوي الدول الأطراف بين المرأة والرجل أمام القانون.
2- تمنح الدول الأطراف المرأة، في الشؤون المدنية، أهلية قانونية مماثلة لأهلية الرجل، ونفس فرص ممارسة تلك الأهلية. وهي بوجه خاص تعطي للمرأة حقوقا مساوية لحقوق الرجل في إبرام العقود وادارة الممتلكات، وتعاملها بالمساواة في جميع مراحل الاجراءات المتبعة في المحاكم والمجالس القضائية.
3- توافق الدول الأطراف على اعتبار جميع العقود وسائر أنواع الصكوك الخاصة التي لها أثر قانوني يستهدف تقييد الأهلية القانونية للمرأة باطلة ولاغية.
4- تمنح الدول الأطراف الرجل والمرأة نفس الحقوق من حيث القانون المتعلق بتنقل الأشخاص وحرية اختيار محل سكناهم واقامتهم.
التعليق
7- عندما تكون المرأة غير قادرة على ابرام عقد على الاطلاق أو لا تستطيع الحصول على ائتمان مالي، أو لا تستطيع ذلك إلا بموافقة أو ضمان من زوجها أو من ذكر من أقربائها، تكون محرومة من الاستقلال القانوني. وأي قيد من هذا النوع يمنعها من الانفراد بحيازة الملكية ويمنعها من الادارة القانونية لأعمالها التجارية الخاصة، ومن ابرام أي شكل آخر من أشكال العقود. وهذه القيود تحد بشكل خطير من قدرة المرأة على إعالة نفسها ومن هم في كنفها.
8- في بعض البلدان، يقيد القانون حق المرأة في اقامة الدعاوى أو يقيده عدم استطاعتها الحصول على المشورة القانونية أو التماس الانصاف من المحكمة. وفي دول أخرى، يكون لمركزها كشاهدة أو لشهادتها احترام أو وزن أقل من احترام أو وزن شهادة الرجل. وهذه القوانين أو الأعراف تحد فعلا من حق المرأة في السعي إلى الحصول على نصيبها العادل من الأموال أو في الاحتفاظ بها، وتقلل مكانتها كعضو مستقل ومسؤول وموضع تقدير في مجتمعها. وعندما تسمح البلدان لقوانينها بأن تقيد الأهلية القانونية للمرأة أو تسمح للأفراد أو المؤسسات بذلك، فإنها تحرم المرأة من حقوقها في المساواة مع الرجل، وتقيد قدرتها على إعالة نفسها ومن هم في كنفها.
9- مفهوم الموطن في البلدان التي تأخذ بالقانون العام يعني البلد الذي يعتزم المرء أن يقيم فيه وأن يخضع لسلطته القضائية. ويكتسب الطفل في الأصل موطنه من والديه، ولكن الموطن يعني في سن الرشد البلد الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة ويعتزم الاقامة فيه دائما. وكما هو الحال في الجنسية، تبين دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أنه ليس مسموحا دائما للمرأة قانونا بأن تختار موطنها. وينبغي أن تكون المرأة الراشدة قادرة على تغيير موطنها بإرادتها، مثل جنسيتها، بصرف النظر عن حالتها الزوجية. وأي تقييد لحق المرأة في اختيار موطنها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل قد يحد من وصولها إلى المحاكم في البلد الذي تقيم فيه أو يمنعها من دخول أو مغادرة البلد بحرية وبحكم حقها الشخصي.
10- ينبغي السماح للنساء المهاجرات اللائي يعشن و يعملن مؤقتا في بلد آخر بالتمتع بنفس حقوق الرجال في حق جلب أزواجهن أو شركائهن أو أطفالهن للانضمام إليهن.
المادة 16
1- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في كافة الأمور المتعلقة بالزواج والعلاقات الأسرية، وتضمن بوجه:
(أ) نفس الحق في التزوج؛
(ب) نفس الحق في حرية اختيار الزوج، وفي عدم عقد الزواج إلا برضاها الحر الكامل؛
(ج) نفس الحقوق والمسؤوليات أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه؛
(د) نفس الحقوق والمسؤوليات كوالدة، بصرف النظر عن حالتها الزوجية، في الأمور المتعلقة بأطفالها، وفي كل الأحوال، تكون مصالح الأطفال هي الراجحة؛
(ه‍) نفس الحقوق في أن تقرر بحرية وبشعور من المسؤولية عدد أطفالها والفترة بين إنجاب طفل وآخر، وفي الحصول على المعلومات والتثقيف والوسائل الكفيلة بتمكينها من ممارسة هذه الحقوق؛
(و) نفس الحقوق والمسؤوليات فيما يتعلق بالولاية والقوامة والوصاية على الأطفال وتبنيهم، أو ماشابه ذلك من الأنظمة حين توجد هذه المفاهيم في التشريع الوطني؛ وفي جميع الأحوال تكون مصلحة الأطفال هي الراجحة؛
(ز) نفس الحقوق الشخصية للزوج والزوجة، بما في ذلك الحق في اختيار اسم الأسرة، والمهنة، والوظيفة؛
(ح) نفس الحقوق لكلا الزوجين فيما يتعلق بملكية وحيازة الممتلكات والاشراف عليها وإدارتها والتمتع بها والتصرف فيها، سواء بلا مقابل أو مقابل عوض ذي قيمة.
2- ليس لخطبة الطفل أو زواجه أي أثر قانوني، وتتخذ جميع الإجراءات الضرورية، بما فيها التشريع، لتحديد سن أدنى للزواج ولجعل تسجيل الزواج في سجل رسمي أمرا إلزاميا.
التعليق
الحياة العامة والخاصة 
11- شهد التاريخ اختلافا في النظر الى النشاط الانساني العام والخاص، وجرى تنظيمه تبعا لذلك. وفي جميع المجتمعات، كانت أنشطة المرأة التي تؤدي دورها التقليدي في الحياة الخاصة أو المنزلية، تعتبر في منزلة أدنى منذ زمن طويل.
12- وحيث أن هذه الأنشطة لا تقدر بثمن لبقاء المجتمع، فلا يمكن تبرير الأخذ بقوانين أو أعراف مختلفة أو تمييزية إزاءها. وتكشف تقارير الدول الأطراف أنه مازالت هناك بلدان لا وجود للمساواة فيها قانونا. فهي تمنع المرأة من تكافؤ فرص الحصول على الموارد، ومن التمتع بتساوي المركز في الأسرة والمجتمع. وحتى عند وجود المساواة قانونا، تسند جميع المجتمعات إلى المرأة أدوارا مختلفة تعتبر أدنى مكانة. وبهذه الطريقة، هناك انتهاك لمبدأي العدل والمساواة الواردين بالذات في المادة 16 وأيضا في المواد 2 و5 و24 من الاتفاقية.
مختلف أشكال الأسرة 
13- يمكن أن يختلف شكل الأسرة ومفهومها بين دولة وأخرى، بل بين منطقة وأخرى داخل الدولة. وأيا كان شكلها، وأيا كان النظام القانوني، أو الدين أو العرف أو التقاليد داخل البلد، يجب أن تتفق معاملة المرأة داخل الأسرة سواء من القانون أو في الحياة الخاصة مع مبدأي المساواة والعدل بين جميع الناس، كما اشترطت ذلك المادة 2 من الاتفاقية.
تعدد الزوجات
14- تكشف أيضا تقارير الدول الأطراف عن أن تعدد الزوجات يمارس في عدد من البلدان. وتعدد الزوجات يخالف حق المرأة في المساواة بالرجل، وقد تكون له نتائج عاطفية ومالية خطيرة عليها وعلى من تعولهم إلى حد يستوجب عدم تشجيع هذه الزيجات وحظرها. وتلاحظ اللجنة بقلق أن بعض الدول الأطراف التي تضمن دساتيرها تساوي الحقوق، تسمح بتعدد الزوجات وفقا لقانون الأحوال الشخصية أو للقانون العرفي. وهذا ينتهك الحقوق الدستورية للمرأة ويخالف أحكام المادة 5(أ) من الاتفاقية.
المادة 16، (1)1(أ) و(ب)
15- رغم أن معظم البلدان تفيد بأن دساتيرها وقوانينها الوطنية تتقيد بالاتفاقية، فإن عرفها وتقاليدها وعدم تنفيذها لهذه القوانين يخالف هذه الاتفاقية فعلا.
16- إن حق المرأة في اختيار زوجها وفي التزوج بحرية هو حق أساسي لحياتها ولكرامتها ومساواتها كانسان. وتبين دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف وجود بلدان تسمح بتزويج المرأة أو إعادة تزويجها قسرا بناء على العرف أو المعتقدات الدينية أو الأصول العرقية لجماعات معينة من الناس. وهناك بلدان أخرى تسمح بتدبير زواج المرأة لقاء المال أو نيل الحظوة، وفي بلدان أخرى، يرغم الفقر المرأة على الزواج من أجنبي سعيا للأمان المالي. ويجب صون حق المرأة في الموافقة على مبدأ الزواج وموعده والشخص الذي تتزوجه، وإنفاذ ذلك قانونا، رهنا بقيود معقولة على هذا الحق تستند مثلا الى حداثة سن المرأة أو قرابة الدم التي تربطها بالشريك.
المادة 16 (1)(ج)
17- تبين دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أن كثيرا من البلدان تنص في نظمها القانونية على حقوق ومسؤوليات الزوجين، اعتمادا على تطبيق مبادئ القانون العام أو القانون الديني أو العرفي، بدلا من التقيد بالمبادئ الواردة في الاتفاقية. ولهذه التفاوتات في القوانين والممارسات المتعلقة بالزواج عواقب واسعة المدى على المرأة، وتقيد دائما حقوقها في تساوي المركز والمسؤولية داخل الزواج. وهذه القيود كثيرا ما تؤدي إلى إعطاء الزوج مركز رب الأسرة وصاحب الكلمة الأولى في اتخاذ القرارات، وبالتالي تخالف أحكام الاتفاقية.
18- كما أن المعاشرة بحكم الواقع لا تلقى عموما أية حماية قانونية على الاطلاق. وينبغي الاقرار بمساواة المرأة التي تعيش في ظل هذه العلاقة في المركز مع الرجل سواء في الحياة الأسرية أو من حيث تقاسم الدخل والممتلكات. وينبغي أن يتساوى هؤلاء النساء مع الرجال في حقوق ومسؤوليات رعاية وتربية الأطفال المعالين أو أفراد الأسرة.
المادة 16 (1)(د) و(و)
19- تعترف معظم الدول وفقا لنص المادة 5 (ب)، بمبدأ تقاسم الوالدين المسؤولية تجاه أطفالهما من حيث الرعاية والحماية والإعالة. وقد أدرج المبدأ القائل ب‍ "إيلاء مصالح الطفل الفضلى الاعتبار الأول" في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل (قرار الجمعية العامة 44/52، المرفق)، ويبدو أنه أصبح مقبولا على الصعيد العالمي. بيد أن بعض البلدان لا تلتزم، في الممارسة العملية، لا تلتزم بمبدأ منح الوالدين مركزا متساويا لا سيما إذا كانا غير متزوجين. ومن ثم فإن الأطفال الذين تثمرهم روابط من هذا القبيل لا يتمتعون دوما بنفس الوضع الذي يتمتع به الأطفال المولودون في كنف الزوجية، كما أن الكثير من الآباء لا يشاركون في مسؤولية رعاية أطفالهم وحمايتهم وإعالتهم إذا كانت الأمهات مطلقات أو يعشن منفصلات.
20- والحقوق والمسؤوليات المشتركة المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية يجب إنفاذها بحكم القانون، وحسب الاقتضاء، من خلال المفاهيم القانونية المتصلة بالولاية والقوامة والوصاية والتبني. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل بموجب قوانينها، المساواة بين الوالدين، بغض النظر عن حالتهما الزوجية وعما إذا كانا يعيشان مع أطفالهما أم لا في الحقوق والمسؤوليات تجاه أطفالهما.
المادة 16 (1)(ه‍)
21- تؤثر مسؤوليات المرأة المتعلقة بالحمل وتربية الأطفال على حقها في الحصول على التعليم والعمل وغير ذلك من الأنشطة المتصلة بتطورها الشخصي. كما أن تلك المسؤوليات تلقي على عاتق المرأة أعباء مجحفة من العمل. وعدد الأطفال والفترة بين إنجاب طفل وآخر لهما أثر مماثل على حياة المرأة ويؤثران أيضا على صحتها البدنية والعقلية، وكذلك على صحة أطفالها. ولهذه الأسباب يحق للمرأة أن تقرر عدد أطفالها والفترة بين إنجاب طفل وآخر.
22- وتكشف بعض التقارير عن ممارسات قسرية تترك في المرأة آثارا خطيرة، مثل الحمل أو الاجهاض أو التعقيم الاجباري. ولئن كان يفضل اتخاذ قرار إنجاب الأطفال من عدمه بالتشاور مع الزوج أو الشريك، فيجب مع ذلك ألا يقيد الزوج أو الوالد أو الشريك أو الحكومة الحق في اتخاذ هذا القرار. وكيما تتخذ المرأة قرارا مستنيرا بشأن وسائل منع الحمل المأمونة والموثوق فيها، يجب أن تتوفر لها معلومات عن وسائل منع الحمل وعن استخدامها، وأن يكفل لها الحصول على الثقافة الجنسية وخدمات تنظيم الأسرة، حسبما تنص على ذلك المادة 10(ح) من الاتفاقية.
23- وثمة اتفاق عام على أنه حيثما توافرت دون قيود الوسائل الملائمة لتنظيم النسل الطوعي، تحسنت صحة ونماء ورفاه جميع أفراد الأسرة. وفضلا عن ذلك، فإن تلك الخدمات تؤدي إلى تحسن نوعية حياة السكان وصحتهم بوجه عام، كما أن التنظيم الطوعي لنمو السكان يساعد على صون البيئة وتحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية المستدامة.
المادة 16 (1)(ز)
24- إن الأسرة المستقرة هي الأسرة التي تنبني على مبادئ الإنصاف والعدل وتحقيق الذات لكل فرد من أفرادها. ومن ثم، يجب أن يكون لكل شريك الحق في اختيار المهنة أو الوظيفة التي تناسب قدراته ومؤهلاته وتطلعاته على أفضل وجه، حسبما تنص على ذلك المادة 11(أ) و(ج) من الاتفاقية. وفضلا عن ذلك، ينبغي أن يكون لكل من الشريكين الحق في اختيار اسمه الذي يحافظ به على فرديته وهويته في المجتمع المحلي، ويميزه عن غيره من أفراد المجتمع. وعندما تضطر المرأة بموجب القانون أو العرف إلى تغيير اسمها عند الزواج أو عند فسخه، فإنها تحرم من هذه الحقوق.
المادة 16(1)(ح)
25- تتداخل الحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة وتتكامل مع الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادة 15(2) التي تلزم الدول بمنح المرأة حقوقا مساوية للدخول في التعاقدات وإبرام العقود وإدارة الممتلكات.
26- وتضمن المادة 15(1) للمرأة المساواة مع الرجل أمام القانون. وحق المرأة في حيازة الممتلكات وإدارتها والتمتع بها والتصرف فيها هو المحور الذي يدور حوله حق المرأة في التمتع بالاستقلال المالي، وفي كثير من البلدان سيكون لهذا الحق أهمية حاسمة فيما يتعلق بقدرة المرأة على كسب عيشها وعلى توفير سكن ملائم وتغذية كافية لنفسها ولأسرتها.
27- وفي البلدان التي يجري فيها تنفيذ برنامج للإصلاح الزراعي أو إعادة توزيع للأرض فيما بين الفئات ذات الأصول العرقية المختلفة، ينبغي أن يراعى بدقة حق المرأة، بغض النظر عن حالتها الزوجية، في أن تمتلك حصة من مثل هذه الأرض المعاد توزيعها مساوية لحصة الرجل.
28- وتوجد في معظم البلدان نسبة كبيرة من النساء العازبات أو المطلقات وكثير منهن يتحملن وحدهن مسؤولية إعالة أسرة. ولذا فإن أي تمييز في تقسيم الممتلكات يقوم على أساس أن الرجل وحده مسؤول عن إعالة المرأة والأطفال في أسرته، وأنه يستطيع ويعتزم أن يؤدي هذه المسؤولية بشرف، إنما هو تمييز غير واقعي بشكل واضح. وبالتالي فإن أي قانون أو عرف يعطي الرجل حقا في حصة من الممتلكات أكبر من حصة المرأة عند إنهاء الزواج أو علاقة المعاشرة بحكم الواقع أو عند وفاة قريب، إنما هو قانون تمييزي وسوف يكون له تأثير خطير على استطاعة المرأة عمليا طلاق زوجها، وإعالة نفسها أو أسرتها، والعيش في كرامة كشخص مستقل.
29- وينبغي ضمان جميع هذه الحقوق بصرف النظر عن الحالة الزوجية للمرأة.
الممتلكات الزوجية
30- ثمة بلدان لا تعترف بحق المرأة في أن تمتلك حصة من الممتلكات مساوية لحصة الزوج أثناء الزواج أو علاقة المعاشرة بحكم الواقع وعند انتهاء ذلك الزواج أو تلك العلاقة. ويسلم كثير من البلدان بذلك الحق ولكن قدرة المرأة عمليا على ممارسته قد تكون مقيدة بسوابق قانونية أو بالعرف.
31- وحتى عندما تكون هذه الحقوق القانونية ثابتة للمرأة، وتقوم المحاكم بإنفاذها، فإن الرجل هو الذي قد يدير الممتلكات التي تملكها المرأة أثناء الزواج أو عند الطلاق. وفي كثير من الدول، بما فيها تلك الدول التي يوجد فيها نظام الملكية المشتركة، ليس ثمة حكم قانوني يشترط استشارة المرأة عند بيع الممتلكات التي كان يملكها الطرفان أثناء الزواج أو علاقة المعاشرة بحكم الواقع، أو عند التصرف في تلك الممتلكات بشكل آخر. وهذا يقيد قدرة المرأة على مراقبة التصرف في الممتلكات أو الدخل المتحصل منها.
32- وفي بعض البلدان، يكون التركيز موجها بدرجة أكبر عند تقسيم ممتلكات الزوجية، إلى المساهمات المالية في الملكية المكتسبة أثناء الزواج، بينما ينتقص من قدر الإسهامات الأخرى مثل تربية الأطفال ورعاية الأقرباء المسنين وأداء الواجبات المنزلية. وهذه الإسهامات ذات الطابع غير المالي التي تقدمها الزوجة، كثيرا ما تمكن الزوج من كسب الدخل ومن زيادة الأصول المالية. فيجب إعطاء الإسهامات المالية وغير المالية نفس الوزن.
33- وفي كثير من البلدان لا يعامل القانون الممتلكات التي تراكمت أثناء المعاشرة بحكم الواقع نفس معاملة الممتلكات المكتسبة أثناء الزواج. ففي جميع الحالات تكون الحصة التي تحصل عليها المرأة عند انقطاع تلك العلاقة أقل بكثير من حصة شريكها. ولذا ينبغي إبطال ونبذ قوانين وأعراف الملكية التي تميز على هذا النحو ضد المرأة المتزوجة أو غير المتزوجة، التي لديها أو ليس لديها أطفال.
الإرث
34- ينبغي لتقارير الدول الأطراف أن تتضمن تعليقات على الأحكام القانونية أو العرفية المتعلقة بقوانين الإرث من حيث تأثيرها على مركز المرأة كما هو منصوص على ذلك في الاتفاقية وفي قرار المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي 884 دال (د - 34)، الذي يوصي فيه المجلس الدول بضمان أن يكون للرجل والمرأة اللذين تجمعهما نفس الدرجة من القرابة بشخص متوفي الحق في الحصول على حصص متساوية في التركة، والحق في مرتبة متساوية في ترتيب الورثة. وهذه الأحكام لم تنفذ عموما.
35- وهناك العديد من البلدان التي تؤدي قوانينها وممارساتها المتعلقة بالإرث والممتلكات إلى تمييز خطير ضد المرأة. ونتيجة لهذه المعاملة غير المتكافئة يمكن أن تحصل الزوجة على حصة من ممتلكات الزوج أو الأب عند الوفاة، أصغر مما يحصل عليه الرجال الأرامل والأبناء الذكور. وفي بعض الأحوال، تمنح المرأة حقوق محدودة ومقيدة فلا تحصل إلا على إيراد من أملاك المتوفي. وفي كثير من الأحيان، لا تراعى في حقوق النساء الأرامل في الإرث مبادئ المساواة في حيازة الممتلكات المكتسبة أثناء الزواج. وهذه الأحكام تخالف الاتفاقية ولا بد من الغائها.
المادة 16(2)
36- يحث إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا اللذين اعتمدهما المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، الذي عقد في فيينا في الفترة من 14 الى 25 حزيران/يونيه 1993، الدول على إلغاء القوانين والأنظمة القائمة ونبذ الأعراف والممارسات التي تميز ضد الطفلة وتسبب لها أذى. والمادة 16(2) والأحكام الواردة في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل تمنع الدول الأطراف من السماح بالزواج للأشخاص الذين لم يبلغوا سن الرشد ومن المصادقة على صحة هذا الزواج. وفي سياق اتفاقية حقوق الطفل "يعني الطفل كل انسان لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره، ما لم يكن سن الرشد محددا بأقل من ذلك في القانون المنطبق عليه". وبصرف النظر عن هذا التعريف، ومع أخذ اللجنة أحكام إعلان فيينا في الاعتبار، فهي ترى وجوب أن يكون الحد الأدنى لسن الزواج هو 18 سنة لكل من الرجل والمرأة. ذلك أن زواج الرجل والمرأة يرتب عليهما مسؤوليات هامة. وبالتالي ينبغي ألا يسمح بالزواج قبل بلوغهما سن النضج الكامل والأهلية الكاملة للتصرف. وتفيد منظمة الصحة العالمية بأنه عندما يتزوج القصر، ولا سيما الفتيات وينجبن أطفالا، فإن صحتهن يمكن أن تتضرر ويمكن أن يتعطل تعليمهن. ونتيجة لذلك، يصبح استقلالهن الاقتصادي مقيدا.
37- وهذا لا يؤثر على المرأة شخصيا فحسب بل يحد أيضا من تنمية مهاراتها واستقلالها ويقلل من فرص حصولها على العمل، ومن ثم يؤثر تأثيرا ضارا على أسرتها ومجتمعها المحلي.
38- وتحدد بعض البلدان سنا لزواج الرجل تختلف عن سن زواج المرأة. وبما أن مثل تلك الأحكام تنطوي على افتراض خاطئ مؤداه أن معدل النمو الفكري لدى المرأة يختلف عنه لدى الرجل، أو أن طور النمو البدني والفكري عنـد الزواج لا أهمية له، فلا بد من الغائها. وفي بلدان أخرى يسمح بقيام أفراد الأسرة بإجراء خطوبة الفتيات أو بالمواعدة بالزواج نيابة عن الفتاة. ومثل تلك التدابير لا تخالف الاتفاقية فحسب بل وتتعارض أيضا مع حق المرأة في أن تختار شريكها بحرية.
39- وينبغي أيضا للدول الأطراف أن تشترط تسجيل جميع الزيجات سواء كانت بعقود مدنية أو بعقود عرفية أو وفقا للشرائع الدينية. فبذلك يمكن للدولة أن تكفل الامتثال للاتفاقية وأن تقيم المساواة بين الشريكين وتضع حدا أدنى لسن الزواج، وتمنع الجمع بين زوجتين وتعدد الزوجات وتكفل حماية حقوق الطفل.
التوصيات
العنف ضد المرأة
40- بالنظر إلى مكانة المرأة في الحياة الأسرية، تود اللجنة التأكيد على أن لأحكام التوصية العامة 19 (الدورة الحادية عشرة) المتعلقة بالعنف ضد المرأة أهمية كبرى في تمكين المرأة من التمتع بالحقوق والحريات على قدم المساواة مع الرجل. وتحث اللجنة الدول الأطراف على الاستجابة لتلك التوصية العامة حتى تضمن عدم تعرض النساء في الحياة العامة والحياة الأسرية للعنف القائم على نوع الجنس الذي يعوق إلى حد خطير قدرتهن على ممارسة حقوقهن وحرياتهن كأفراد.
التحفظات
41- لاحظت اللجنة بانزعاج كثرة الدول الأطراف التي أدخلت تحفظات على المادة 16 كلها أو جزء منها، ولا سيما عند قيامها أيضا بإبداء تحفظات على المادة 2، مدعية أن الامتثال يمكن أن يتعارض مع رؤية عامة للأسرة تنبني ضمن جملة أمور على المعتقدات الثقافية أو الدينية أو على الوضع الاقتصادي أو السياسي للبلد.
42- وكثير من هذه البلدان يؤمن بالنظام الأبوي للأسرة الذي يحابي الأب أو الزوج أو الإبن. وفي بعض البلدان حيث شجعت الآراء الأصولية أو غيرها من الآراء المتطرفة أو الضائقة الاقتصادية على العودة إلى القيم والتقاليد القديمة، تدهورت مكانة المرأة في الأسرة تدهورا حادا. وفي بلدان أخرى يعترف فيها بأن المجتمع الحديث يعتمد في تقدمه الاقتصادي وفي تحقيق الصالح العام للجماعة على مشاركة جميع البالغين على حد سواء، بغض النظر عن نوع الجنس، جرى نبذ هذه المحرمات والأفكار الرجعية أو المتطرفة بصورة تدريجية.
43- وتمشيا بوجه خاص مع المواد 2 و3 و24 بالذات، تطلب اللجنة من جميع الدول الأطراف أن تسعى إلى الوصول تدريجيا إلى مرحلة يقوم فيها كل بلد، من خلال النبذ الصارم للأفكار القائلة بعدم مساواة المرأة بالرجل في المنزل، بسحب تحفظاته وبخاصة على المواد 9 و15 و16 من الاتفاقية.
44- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تنبذ بحزم أية أفكار تدعو إلى عدم مساواة المرأة بالرجل، وتقرها القوانين أو الشرائع الدينية أو القوانين الخاصة أو الأعراف وأن تسعى إلى الوصول إلى مرحلة تسحب فيها التحفظات وبخاصة على المادة 16.
45- ولاحظت اللجنة، على أساس دراستها للتقارير الدورية الأولية واللاحقة، أنه في بعض الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية التي صدقت عليها أو انضمت إليها دون تحفظ، لا تتمشى في الواقع قوانين معينة، ولا سيما التي تتناول الأسرة، مع أحكام الاتفاقية في الواقع.
46- ولا تزال قوانينها تتضمن كثيرا من التدابير التي تميز ضد المرأة على أساس العرف والعادة والتحيز الاجتماعي - الثقافي. وهذه الدول، بسبب موقفها المحدد فيما يتعلق بهذه المواد، تجعل من الصعب على اللجنة أن تقيم وأن تفهم مركز المرأة.
47- وتطلب اللجنة، وبخاصة على أساس المادتين 1 و2 من الاتفاقية، أن تبذل تلك الدول الأطراف الجهود اللازمة لدراسة الحالة القائمة فعلا فيما يتعلق بهذه القضايا وأن تستحدث التدابير اللازمة في تشريعاتها الوطنية التي لا تزال تتضمن أحكاما تمييزية ضد المرأة.
التقارير
48- بالاستعانة بالتعليقات الواردة في هذه التوصية العامة، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تضمن تقاريرها ما يلي:
(أ) ذكر المرحلة التي تم بلوغها في سعي البلد إلى إزالة جميع التحفظات المبداة على الاتفاقية ولا سيما التحفظات على المادة 16؛
(ب) تبيان ما إذا كانت قوانينها تراعى فيها المبادئ الواردة في المواد 9 و15 و16 وما إذا كانت مراعاة القانون أو الامتثال للاتفاقية يصطدمان بمعوقات سببها الشريعة الدينية أو القوانين الخاصة أو العرف.
التشريعات
49- ينبغي للدول الأطراف، حيثما اقتضى الأمر الامتثال للاتفاقية وبخاصة الامتثال للمواد 9 و15 و16، أن تسن تشريعات في هذا الصدد وتنفذها.
تشجيع الامتثال للاتفاقية
50- بالاستعانة بالتعليقات الواردة في هذه التوصية العامة، وحسبما تقضي به المواد 2 و3 و24، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تستحدث تدابير لتشجيع الامتثال الكامل لمبادئ الاتفاقية، لا سيما عندما يتعارض القانون الديني أو الخاص أو العرف مع تلك المبادئ.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/49/38.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الرابعة عشرة، 1995 
التوصية العامة 22 
تعديل المادة 20 من الاتفاقية 

إن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة،
إذ تلاحظ أن الـدول الأطـراف فـي اتفاقيــة القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة ستجتمع، بناء على طلب الجمعية العامة، في عام 1995 للنظر في تعديل المادة 20 من الاتفاقية،
وإذ تشير إلى مقررها الذي سبق أن اتخذته في دورتها العاشرة، القاضي بكفالة الفعالية في أعمالها والحيلولة دون حدوث تأخير غير مستصوب، في النظر في تقارير الدول الأطراف،
وإذ تذكر بأن الاتفاقية تشكل أحد الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان التي صدق عليها أكبر عدد من الدول الأطراف،
وإذ ترى أن مواد الاتفاقية تتناول ما للمرأة من حقوق الإنسان الأساسية في جميع جوانب حياتها اليومية وفي جميع مجالات المجتمع والدولة،
وإذ تشعر بالقلق إزاء عبء العمل الواقع على اللجنة من جراء تزايد عدد التصديقات، بالإضافة إلى تراكم التقارير التي لم ينظر فيها بعد، كما هو مبين في المرفق الأول، 
وإذ تشعر بالقلق أيضا إزاء انقضاء فترة طويلة من الوقت بين تقديم تقارير الدول الأطراف والنظر فيها، مما يؤدي إلى ضرورة تقديم الدول معلومات إضافية لأجل إستكمال تقاريرها،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها أن اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة هي الوحيدة من هيئات الإشراف على معاهدات حقوق الإنسان التي تحد اتفاقيتها من فترة اجتماعها، وأن هذه الفترة هي أقصر فترة لاجتماع أي من هيئات الإشراف على معاهدات حقوق الإنسان، كما هو مبين في المرفق الثاني،
وإذ تلاحظ أن القيد المفروض على مدة الدورات، بالشكل الوارد في الاتفاقية، قد تحول إلى عقبة كأداء تواجه أداء اللجنة لمهامها على نحو فعال في إطار الاتفاقية؛
1- توصـي بأن تنظر الدول الأطراف، بعين التشجيع، في تعديل المادة 20 من الاتفاقية فيما يتعلق بمدة إجتماع اللجنة، حتى تمكنها من الاجتماع سنويا وللمدة اللازمة لأدائها الفعال لمهامها بموجب إطار الاتفاقية، دون النص على أي تقييد بعينه، باستثناء ما تقرره الجمعية العامة؛
2- توصي أيضا بأن تأذن الجمعية العامة للجنة، إلى حين إكمال عملية التعديل، بأن تجتمع على نحو استثنائي في عام 1996 في دورتين، تمتد كل منهما ثلاثة أسابيع ويسبقها اجتماع الأفرقة العاملة فيما قبل الدورة؛
3- توصي كذلك بأن يتلقى اجتماع الدول الأطراف تقريرا شفويا من رئيسة اللجنة بشأن الصعوبات التي تصادفها اللجنة في أداء مهامها؛
4- توصي بأن يقدم الأمين العام إلى الدول الأطراف، في اجتماعها، جميع المعلومات ذات الصلة بعبء عمل اللجنة والمعلومات المشابهة فيما يتصل بسائر هيئات الإشراف على معاهدات حقوق الانسان.
__________________ 
* وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/50/38.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة السادسة عشرة (1997)
التوصية العامة رقم 23
الحياة السياسية والعامة**

تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في الحياة السياسية والعامة للبلد، وبوجه خاص تكفل للمرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، الحق في:
(أ) التصويت في جميع الانتخابات والاستفتاءات العامة، وأهلية انتخابها لعضوية جميع الهيئات التي ينتخب أعضاؤها بالاقتراع العام؛
(ب) المشاركة في صياغة سياسة الحكومة وتنفيذ هذه السياسة وفي شغل الوظائف العامة وتأدية جميع المهام العامة على جميع المستويات الحكومية؛
(ج) المشاركة في المنظمات والجمعيات غير الحكومية التي تعنى بالحياة العامة والسياسية للبلد.
معلومات أساسية
1- تولي اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة أهمية خاصة لمشاركة المرأة في الحياة العامة لبلدها. ومما تنص عليه ديباجة الاتفاقية ما يلي:
"وإذ تشير إلى أن التمييز ضد المرأة يشكل انتهاكا لمبدأي المساواة في الحقوق واحترام كرامة الإنسان، وعقبـة أمام مشاركة المرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، في حياة بلدها السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية، ويعوق نمو رخاء المجتمع والأسرة، ويزيد من صعوبة التنمية الكاملة لإمكانات المرأة في خدمة بلدها والبشرية".
2- وتكرر الاتفاقية كذلك في ديباجتها، التأكيد على أهمية مشاركة المرأة في عملية صنع القرار، وذلك على النحو التالي:
"واقتناعا منها بأن التنمية التامة والكاملة لبلد ما، ورفاهية العالم، وقضية السلم، تتطلب جميعا أقصى مشاركة ممكنة من جانب المرأة على قدم المساواة مع الرجل في جميع الميادين".
3- وعلاوة على ذلك، ففي المادة 1 من الاتفاقية، يفسّر مصطلح "التمييز ضد المرأة" بأنه يعني:
"أي تفرقة أو استبعاد أو تقييد يتم على أساس الجنس ويكون من آثاره أو أغراضه النيل من الاعتراف للمرأة، على أساس تساوي الرجل والمرأة، بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في الميادين السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية أو في أي ميدان آخر، أو إبطال الاعتراف للمرأة بهذه الحقوق أو تمتعها بها وممارستها لها، بغض النظر عن حالتها الزوجية".
4- وتولي اتفاقيات وإعلانات وتحليلات دولية أخرى أهمية كبيرة لمشاركة المرأة في الحياة العامة، وتضع إطاراً للمعايير الدولية للمساواة، ومن بينها الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان1 والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية،2 واتفاقية الحقوق السياسية للمرأة،3 وإعلان فيينا،4 والفقرة 13 من إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين،5 والتوصيتان العامتان 5 و8 في إطار الاتفاقية،6 والتعليق العام 25 الذي اعتمدته اللجنة المعنية بحقوق الإنسان،7 والتوصية التي اعتمدها مجلس الاتحاد الأوروبي بشأن المشاركة المتوازنة للمرأة والرجل في عملية صنع القرار8 ووثيقة اللجنة الأوروبية "كيف نخلق توازناً بين الجنسين في مجال صنع القرار السياسي".9 
5- وتلزم المادة 7 الدول الأطراف باتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في الحياة السياسية والعامة للبلد وكفالة تمتعها بالمساواة مع الرجل في الحياة السياسية والعامة. ويشمل الالتزام المحدد في المادة 7 جميع مجالات الحياة العامة والسياسية وليس مقتصراً على المجالات المحددة في الفقرات الفرعية (أ) و(ب) و(ج). والحياة السياسية والعامة لبلد ما مفهوم واسع النطاق. فهو يشير إلى ممارسة السلطة السياسية، وخاصة ممارسة السلطات التشريعية والقضائية والتنفيذية والإدارية. ويشمل المصطلح جميع جوانب الإدارة العامة وصياغة السياسات وتنفيذها على الأصعدة الدولي والوطني والإقليمي والمحلي. ويشمل المفهوم أيضاً العديد من جوانب المجتمع المدني، بما في ذلك الهيئات العامة والمجالس وأنشطة المنظمات من قبيل الأحزاب السياسية والنقابات والرابطات المهنية أو الصناعية، والمنظمات النسائية، والمنظمات المجتمعية وغيرها من المنظمات المعنية بالحياة العامة والسياسية.
6- ولكي تكون هذه المساواة فعالة، تتوخى الاتفاقية وجوب أن يتم تحقيقها في إطار نظام سياسي يتمتع فيه كل مواطن بالحق في التصويت وفي أن ينتخب في انتخابات دورية نزيهة تجرى على أساس التصويت العام وبالاقتراع السري، بطريقة تضمن التعبير الحر عن إرادة جمهور الناخبين، وفق ما تنص عليه ذلك الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، مثل المادة 21 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والمادة 25 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية.
7- وقد دفع تشديد الاتفاقية على أهمية المساواة في الفرص وفي المشاركة في الحياة العامة وصنع القرار باللجنة إلى أن تستعرض المادة 7 وأن تقترح على الدول الأطراف أن تأخذ في الاعتبار، لدى استعراضها لقوانينها وسياستها ولدى تقديم التقارير بموجب الاتفاقية، التعليقات والتوصيات المبينة أدناه.
تعليقات
8- ظل المجالان العام والخاص للنشاط البشري يعتبران دوماً متميزين، وقد جرى تنظيمهما وفقاً لذلك. وقد أسند للمرأة دائماً المجال الخاص أو المنزلي، المرتبط بالإنجاب وتربية الأطفال، وتعامل هذه الأنشطة في جميع المجتمعات على أنها أقل درجة. وعلى عكس ذلك، تشمل الحياة العامة التي تحظى بالاحترام والتقدير، طائفة واسعة من الأنشطة خارج المجال الخاص والمنزلي. وقد كان الرجل يسيطر على مدى التاريخ على الحياة العامة ويمارس سلطة كانت تمكنه من حصر المرأة وإخضاعها داخل المجال الخاص.
9- ورغم الدور الأساسي الذي تؤديه المرأة في كفالة معيشة الأسرة والمجتمع، ومشاركتها في عملية التنمية، فقد استبعدت من الحياة السياسية وعملية صنع القرار، اللتين تحددان مع ذلك نمط حياتها اليومية ومستقبل المجتمعات. وقد كتم هذا الاستبعاد صوت المرأة، وخاصة وقت الأزمات، وطمس مساهمتها وتجاربها.
10- وفي جميع البلدان، فإن أهم العوامل التي تكبح قدرة المرأة على المشاركة في الحياة العامة، كانت تتمثل في الإطار الثقافي للقيم والمعتقدات الدينية، وانعدام الخدمات، وتخلف الرجل عن تقاسم المهام المتصلة بتنظيم الأسر المعيشية وبرعاية الأطفال وتربيتهم. وأدت التقاليد الثقافية والمعتقدات الدينية، في جميع البلدان دوراً في حصر المرأة في مجالات النشاط الخاصة واستبعادها من المشاركة الفعالة في الحياة العامة.
11- ومن شأن إعفاء المرأة من بعض أعباء العمل المنزلي أن يمكنها من المشاركة على نحو أكبر في حياة مجتمعها. وتبعية المرأة الاقتصادية للرجل غالبا ما تمنعها من اتخاذ القرارات السياسية الهامة ومن المشاركة على نحو فعال في الحياة العامة. وعبء المرأة المزدوج، المتمثل في العمل وتبعيتها الاقتصادية، إلى جانب طول ساعات العمل أو عدم مرونتها في المجال العام والسياسي، كل ذلك يمنعها من أداء دور أكثر فعالية.
12- وتحصر القوالب النمطية، بما فيها تلك التي تبثها وسائط الإعلام، دور المرأة في الحياة السياسية في قضايا مثل البيئة والأطفال والصحة، وتستبعدها من المسؤولية عن الشؤون المالية والتحكم بالميزانية وحل المنازعات. ويمكن أن يخلق انخفاض درجة مشاركة المرأة في المهن التي يختار من بينها السياسيون عقبة أخرى. وفي البلدان التي تمسك فيها الزعيمات بزمام السلطة بالفعل فإن ذلك يكون بفضل نفوذ الآباء، أو الأزواج أو الأقارب من الذكور وليس بفضل نجاحها في الانتخابات بما لها من حق خاص.
النظم السياسية
13- جرى تأكيد مبدأ المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في دساتير وقوانين معظم البلدان وفي جميع الصكوك الدولية. ومع ذلك، فإن المرأة لم تحقق في السنوات الخمسين الماضية المساواة بل تعززت اللامساواة بانخفاض مستويات مشاركتها في الحياة العامة والسياسية. والسياسات التي يضعها الرجل وحده والقرارات التي يتخذها بمفرده لا تعكس إلا جزءا من التجربة والإمكانات البشرية. ويتطلب التنظيم العادل والفعال للمجتمع إدماج جميع أفراده ومشاركتهم.
14- ولا يمنح أي نظام سياسي المرأة حق المشاركة الكاملة المتساوية والاستفادة منها على السواء. ومع أن الأنظمة الديمقراطية حسنت الفرص المتاحة للمرأة للمشاركة في الحياة السياسية، فإن العديد من الحواجز الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية التي ما زالت تواجهها تقيد مشاركتها على نحو خطير. وحتى الديمقراطيات المستقرة تاريخيا قد أخفقت في إدماج آراء ومصالح نصف السكان الذي تشكله المرأة إدماجاً كاملاً وعلى قدم المساواة. والمجتمعات التي تستبعد المرأة من الحياة العامة ومن عملية صنع القرار لا يمكن وصفها بأنها ديمقراطية. ولن يكون لمفهوم الديمقراطية معنى حقيقي وفعال وتأثير دائم إلا إذا كانت عملية صنع القرار السياسي مشتركة بين المرأة والرجل وتأخذ في الاعتبار مصالح كل منهما على قدم المساواة. وتبين دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أنه في البلدان التي تشارك فيها المرأة بصورة كاملة وعلى قدم المساواة في الحياة العامة وفي عملية صنع القرار، يتحسن مدى إعمال حقوقها ومدى الامتثال للاتفاقية.
التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة
15- بالرغم من ضرورة إزالة العقبات القائمة بحكم القانون، فإن ذلك لا يكفي. فعدم تحقيق مشاركة المرأة بالكامل وعلى قدم المساواة يمكن أن يكون غير مقصود ونتيجة لممارسات وإجراءات بالية تعزز مركز الرجل بصورة غير مقصودة. فبموجب المادة 4 تشجع الاتفاقية على اتخاذ تدابير خاصة مؤقتة، بغية إعمال أحكام المادتين 7 و8 على النحو الكامل. وفي الحالات التي وضعت فيها البلدان استراتيجيات مؤقتة فعالة في محاولة لتحقيق المساواة في المشاركة، تم تنفيذ طائفة واسعة من التدابير، منها تعيين مرشحات ومساعدتهن ماليا وتدريبهن، وتعديل الإجراءات الانتخابية، وتنظيم حملات تستهدف تحقيق المساواة في المشاركة، وتحديد أهداف وحصص عددية، وتدابير تهدف إلى تعيين نساء في مناصب عامة مثل الجهاز القضائي أو الفئات الفنية الأخرى التي تضطلع بدور أساسي في الحياة اليومية لكل المجتمعات. وإزالة العقبات رسمياً واتخاذ تدابير خاصة مؤقتة لتشجيع مشاركة كل من الرجل والمرأة على قدم المساواة في الحياة العامة لمجتمعاتهما شروط مسبقة أساسية لتحقيق مساواة حقيقية في الحياة السياسية. بيد أنه من أجل التغلب على هيمنة الذكور على المجالات العامة هيمنة دامت قرونا فإن المرأة أيضاً بحاجة إلى تشجيع ودعم جميع قطاعات المجتمع لتحقيق المشاركة التامة والفعلية، وهو تشجيع ينبغي أن تقوده الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية، وكذلك الأحزاب السياسية والمسؤولون الحكوميون. ومن واجب الدول الأطراف كفالة أن تكون التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة مصممة بوضوح لدعم مبدأ المساواة فتمتثل بالتالي للمبادئ الدستورية التي تضمن المساواة لجميع المواطنين.
موجز
16- تتمثل المسألة الحرجة، التي تم التأكيد عليها في منهاج عمل بيجين(5)، في الثغرة القائمة بين القانون والواقع، أي حق المرأة في المشاركة في الحياة السياسية والعامة بوجه عام، بالمقارنة بواقع هذه المشاركة. وتظهر البحوث أنه إذا بلغت نسبة مشاركة المرأة 30 إلى 35 في المائة (وهو ما يسمى عموما "الكتلة الحرجة")، يتحقق تأثير فعلي في أسلوب الحياة السياسية، وفي محتوى القرارات، ويتم تنشيط الحياة السياسية.
17- ومن أجل تحقيق تمثيل واسع النطاق للمرأة في الحياة العامة، يجب أن تتوفر لها المساواة الكاملة مع الرجل في ممارسة السلطة السياسية والاقتصادية؛ ويجب أن تشارك مشاركة تامة وعلى قدم المساواة في صنع القرارات على جميع المستويات، وعلى الصعيد الوطني والدولي على السواء، حتى يتسنى لها أن تشارك في تحقيق أهداف المساواة والتنمية وإحلال السلام. ووجود منظور يتعلق بنوع الجنس بالغ الأهمية من أجل تحقيق هذه الأهداف وكفالة إقامة ديمقراطية حقة. ولهذه الأسباب من الأساسي، إشراك المرأة في الحياة العامة للاستفادة من مساهمتها، ولكفالة حماية مصالحها، للوفاء بضمان أن التمتع بحقوق الإنسان حق لجميع الناس بصرف النظر عن نوع الجنس. إن مشاركة المرأة مشاركة تامة أمر أساسي، لا لتمكينها فحسب، بل أيضاً للنهوض بالمجتمع ككل.
الحق في التصويت وفي الترشّح للانتخاب (المادة 7، الفقرة (أ))
18- تلزم الاتفاقية الدول الأطراف باتخاذ الخطوات الملائمة في دساتيرها أو تشريعاتها لكفالة تمتع المرأة، على أساس المساواة مع الرجل، بحق التصويت في جميع الانتخابات والاستفتاءات العامة، وفي أن ترشح للانتخاب. ويجب أن يكون التمتع بهذه الحقوق قانونيا وفعليا على السواء.
19- وتظهر دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أنه بالرغم من أن جميع هذه الدول تقريباً قد اعتمدت أحكاماً دستورية، أو غير ذلك من الأحكام القانونية، تمنح كلا من المرأة والرجل المساواة في الحق في التصويت في جميع الانتخابات والاستفتاءات العامة، فإن المرأة لا تزال تواجه صعوبات في ممارسة هذا الحق في كثير من الدول.
20- وتشمل العوامل التي تحول دون إعمال هذه الحقوق ما يلي:
(أ) كثيراً ما يكون وصول المرأة إلى المعلومات المتعلقة بالمرشحين، وبالبرامج السياسية للأحزاب، وبإجراءات التصويت أقل منه بالنسبة للرجل وهي معلومات لا تزودها بها الحكومات والأحزاب السياسية. وتشمل العوامل الهامة الأخرى التي تحول دون ممارسة المرأة لحقها في التصويت ممارسة كاملة وعلى قدم المساواة، عدم إلمامها بالقراءة والكتابة، وعدم معرفتها وفهمها للنظم السياسية أو ما يترتب على المبادرات السياسية والسياسات من أثر على حياتها. إن عدم فهم الحقوق والمسؤوليات والفرص المتاحة للتغيير التي يمنحها حق الانتخاب يعني أيضاً أن المرأة ليست دائماً مسجلة للإدلاء بصوتها؛
(ب) ومن شأن العبء المزدوج الذي ترزح تحته المرأة والمتمثل في العمل والضغوط المالية، أن يحد مما يتاح للمرأة من وقت أو فرص لكي تتابع الحملات الانتخابية وتكون لها حرية تامة في الإدلاء بصوتها؛
(ج) إن التقاليد والقوالب النمطية الاجتماعية والثقافية في بلدان كثيرة تثني المرأة عن ممارسة حقها في التصويت. وكثير من الرجال يؤثرون على أصوات النساء أو يتحكمون فيها من خلال الإقناع أو الضغط المباشر، بما في ذلك التصويت بالنيابة عنهن. وينبغي منع أي من هذه الممارسات؛
(د) ومن بين العوامل الأخرى التي تمنع في بعض البلدان مشاركة المرأة في الحياة العامة أو السياسية لمجتمعها القيود المفروضة على حريتها في الحركة وحقها في المشاركة، والمواقف السلبية السائدة تجاه المشاركة السياسية للمرأة، أو لانعدام ثقة جمهور الناخبين في المرشحات وعدم تأييده لهن. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تعتبر بعض النساء المشاركة في العمل السياسي أمرا مكروها وتتجنب المشاركة في الحملات السياسية.
21- وتفسر هذه العوامل، إلى حد ما على الأقل، المفارقة المتمثلة في أن المرأة التي تمثل نصف مجموع الناخبين لا تمارس سلطتها السياسية ولا تشكل تكتلات من شأنها أن تعزز مصالحها أو تغير الحكومة أو تلغي السياسات التمييزية.
22- ولطريقة التصويت وتوزيع المقاعد في البرلمان، واختيار الدوائر آثار هامة على نسبة النساء المنتخبات للبرلمان. ويجب أن تحتضن الأحزاب السياسية مبادئ تساوي الفرص والديمقراطية وأن تسعى إلى تحقيق التوازن في عدد المرشحين من الذكور والإناث.
23- وإن تمتع المرأة بالحق في التصويت ينبغي ألا يخضع لقيود أو شروط لا تنطبق على الرجل أو تكون لها آثار غير متناسبة على المرأة. من ذلك مثلاً أن قصر حق التصويت على الأشخاص الذين بلغوا مستوى تعليمياً معيناً، أو المستوفين للحد الأدنى من شرط الملكية، أو ليسوا أميين ليس أمرا غير معقول فحسب، بل قد ينتهك ضمان حقوق الإنسان للجميع. ومن المرجح أيضاً أن تترتب عليه آثار غير متناسبة بالنسبة للمرأة وأن يتعارض بالتالي مع أحكام الاتفاقية.
الحق في المشاركة في صياغة سياسة الحكومة (المادة 7 الفقرة (ب))
24- ما زالت مشاركة المرأة في الحكومة على مستوى صياغة السياسات منخفضة بصورة عامة. ورغم التقدم الهام الذي تم إحرازه، وتحقيق المساواة في بعض البلدان، فقد انخفضت مشاركة المرأة في الواقع في بلدان كثيرة. 
25- وتطلب أيضاً المادة 7 (ب) من الدول الأطراف أن تكفل للمرأة الحق في المشاركة التامة والتمثيل في صياغة السياسة العامة في جميع القطاعات وعلى جميع المستويات. ومن شأن ذلك أن ييسر إدماج القضايا المتعلقة بالفوارق بين الجنسين في الأنشطة الرئيسية وأن يساهم في تحديد منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في رسم السياسة العامة.
26- وتتحمل الدول الأطراف، إذا كان ذلك في حدود إمكاناتها، مسؤولية تعيين المرأة في المناصب العليا لصنع القرار وكذلك، بطبيعة الحال، مسؤولية التشاور مع الجماعات التي تمثل على نطاق واسع آراء المرأة ومصالحها، والأخذ بنصائحها.
27- وعلى الدول الأطراف التزام آخر يتمثل في ضمان تحديد وتخطي الحواجز التي تعوق المشاركة الكاملة للمرأة في صياغة السياسة الحكومية. وتشمل هذه الحواجز الاكتفاء بالتعيين الرمزي للمرأة، كما تشمل المواقف التقليدية المألوفة التي تثني المرأة عن المشاركة. وعندما لا تكون المرأة ممثلة على نطاق واسع في المستويات العليا في الحكومة، أو عندما لا تستشار بصورة كافية أو لا تستشار إطلاقاً، لا تكون سياسة الحكومة شاملة وفعالة.
28- وفي حين تتمتع الدول الأطراف عموما بسلطة تعيين المرأة في المناصب الرئيسية الوزارية والإدارية، تتحمل الأحزاب السياسية أيضاً مسؤولية ضمان إدراج المرأة في القوائم الحزبية، وترشيحها للانتخاب في المناطق التي يرجح أن تفوز فيها بالانتخابات. وينبغي أن تسعى الدول الأطراف أيضاً إلى ضمان تعيين المرأة في الهيئات الاستشارية الحكومية على قدم المساواة مع الرجل وأن تأخذ هذه الهيئات في الاعتبار، حسب الاقتضاء، آراء الجماعات الممثلة للمرأة. وتقع على الحكومات مسؤولية أساسية وهي تشجيع هذه المبادرات على قيادة وتوجيه الرأي العام وعلى تغيير المواقف التي تتسم بالتمييز ضد المرأة أو لا تحبذ مشاركة المرأة في الحياة السياسية والعامة.
29- وتشمل التدابير التي اتخذها عدد من الدول الأطراف لضمان المشاركة المتساوية من جانب المرأة في الوظائف الوزارية أو الإدارية الرفيعة المستوى كعضوات في الهيئات الاستشارية الحكومية، ما يلي: إقرار قاعدة مفادها ضرورة تفضيل المرشحة عند تساوي مؤهلات الأشخاص المحتمل تعيينهم واعتماد قاعدة مفادها ضرورة ألا يشكل أي من الجنسين أقل من 40 في المائة من أعضاء أي هيئة عامة؛ وتخصيص حصة للمرأة في مجلس الوزراء ولتعيينها في الوظائف العامة؛ والتشاور مع المنظمات النسائية بما يكفل ترشيح النساء المؤهلات لعضوية الهيئات والوظائف العامة، وإنشاء والاحتفاظ بسجلات لهؤلاء النساء، من أجل تسهيل ترشيح المرأة توطئة لتعيينها في الهيئات والوظائف العامة. وينبغي أن تشجع الدول الأطراف هذه المنظمات على ترشيح النساء المؤهلات والمناسبات لعضوية الهيئات الاستشارية عند تعيين أعضاء في تلك الهيئات بناء على ترشيح منظمات خاصة.
حق شغل الوظائف العامة وتأدية جميع المهام العامة، (المادة 7 الفقرة (ب))
30- تثبت دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أن المرأة مستبعدة من أعلى المناصب في الوزارات، والخدمة المدنية، والإدارة العامة، والقضاء، وأنظمة العدالة، ومن النادر أن تعين المرأة في هذه المناصب أو ذات النفوذ، وفي حين أن عددهن في بعض الدول آخذ في الازدياد في الرتب الدنيا، وفي الوظائف المرتبطة عادة بالمنزل أو الأسرة، فهن لا يشكلن إلا أقلية ضئيلة في مناصب صنع القرار المعنية بالسياسة الاقتصادية أو التنمية أو الشؤون السياسية، أو الدفاع، أو بعثات إحلال السلام، أو تسوية المنازعات، أو تفسير المسائل الدستورية والبت فيها.
31- وتبين دراسة تقارير الدول أيضاً أن القانون يستثنى المرأة في حالات محددة من ممارسة السلطات الملكية، ومن العمل قاضيات في المحاكم الدينية أو التقليدية الموكل إليها الاختصاص بالنيابة عن الدولة، أو من الاشتراك في الجيش مشاركة تامة. وهذه الأحكام تشكل تمييزا ضد المرأة، وتحرم المجتمع من المزايا التي تتيحها مشاركتها ومهاراتها في هذه المجالات في حياة مجتمعها، وتتعارض مع مبادئ الاتفاقية.
حق المشاركة في المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات العامة والسياسية (المادة 7، الفقرة (ج))
32- تبين دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أنه في الحالات القليلة التي تقدم فيها معلومات متعلقة بالأحزاب السياسية، يتضح أن تمثيل المرأة أقل مما يجب، أو أن المرأة تتركز في أدوار أقل تأثيرا من دور الرجل. ولما كانت الأحزاب السياسية تمثل أداة هامة في مجالات صنع القرار، لذا ينبغي أن تشجع الحكومات الأحزاب السياسية على أن تدرس إلى أي مدى تشارك المرأة بالكامل وعلى قدم المساواة في أنشطة تلك الأحزاب، وأن تتولى، إذا لم يكن الأمر كذلك، تحديد الأسباب. وينبغي تشجيع الأحزاب السياسية على اعتماد تدابير فعالة تشمل توفير المعلومات والموارد المالية وغيرها، للتغلب على العقبات التي تعترض مشاركة المرأة وتمثيلها بصورة كاملة وضمان الفرص المتكافئة للمرأة في الحياة العملية، لتعمل كمسؤولة في الحزب، ولترشيحها للانتخاب.
33- وتشمل التدابير التي اعتمدتها بعض الأحزاب السياسية تخصيص حد أدنى معين أو نسبة مئوية معينة من الوظائف للمرأة في هيئاتها التنفيذية، بما يضمن التوازن بين عدد المرشحين من الذكور والإناث، الذين يتم تسميتهم للانتخابات، وبما يكفل عدم القيام بتخصيص دوائر انتخابية للمرأة تكون أقل مواتاة لها أو أقل المناصب فائدة لها في القائمة الحزبية وذلك بصفة دائمة. ويتعين على الدول الأطراف أن تكفل السماح بمثل هذه التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة، بصورة محددة في إطار تشريع لمناهضة التمييز، أو ضمانات دستورية أخرى للمساواة.
34- ومن واجب المنظمات الأخرى كالنقابات والأحزاب السياسية أن تعبر عن التزامها بمبدأ المساواة بين الجنسين في دساتيرها وفي تطبيق تلك القواعد، وفي تشكيل عضويتها بتمثيل متوازن بين الجنسين في مجالسها التنفيذية حتى يمكن لهذه الهيئات أن تستفيد من المشاركة الكاملة والمتساوية لجميع قطاعات المجتمع ومن مساهمات الجنسين. وتوفر هذه المنظمات أيضاً ساحة قيمة لتدريب المرأة على اكتساب المهارات السياسية والمشاركة والقيادة، شأنها في ذلك شأن المنظمات غير الحكومية.
المادة 8 (الصعيد الدولي)
تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة لتكفل للمرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل ودون أي تمييز، فرصة تمثيل حكوماتها على الصعيد الدولي والاشتراك في أعمال المنظمات الدولية.
التعليقات
35- بموجب المادة 8، تلتزم الحكومات بضمان وجود المرأة على جميع المستويات وفي كل مجالات الشؤون الدولية. وهذا يتطلب إشراكها في المسائل الاقتصادية والعسكرية، في كل من الدبلوماسية المتعددة والثنائية الأطراف، وكذلك في الوفود الرسمية إلى المؤتمرات الدولية والإقليمية.
36- ويتضح من دراسة تقارير الدول الأطراف أن المرأة ممثلة تمثيلا ناقصا بشكل صارخ في السلكين الدبلوماسي والخارجي لمعظم الحكومات، ولا سيما في أعلى الرتب. وقد درجت العادة على تعيين المرأة في سفارات أقل أهمية بالنسبة للعلاقات الخارجية للبلد، وفي بعض الحالات تتعرض المرأة للتمييز عند تعيينها بسبب القيود المتصلة بوضعها العائلي. وفي حالات أخرى لا تتاح الاستحقاقات الزوجية والعائلية الممنوحة للدبلوماسيين الذكور للمرأة التي تشغل مناصب مماثلة. ويتم في كثير من الأحيان حرمان المرأة من فرص الاشتغال بالعمل الدولي بسبب افتراضات متعلقة بمسؤولياتها المنزلية، بما في ذلك الافتراض بأن رعاية المعالين داخل الأسرة سيمنعها من قبول التعيين.
37- وليس بين دبلوماسيي كثير من البعثات الدائمة لدى الأمم المتحدة وغيرها من المنظمات الدولية أي امرأة، ويوجد عدد قليل جدا من النساء في رتب عالية. وتسود الحالة نفسها في اجتماعات مؤتمرات الخبراء التي تحدد الأهداف والخطط والأولويات الدولية والعالمية. وقد أصبحت مؤسسات منظومة الأمم المتحدة ومختلف الهياكل الاقتصادية والسياسية والعسكرية على الصعيد الإقليمي جهات دولية عامة هامة في مجال التوظيف، غير أن النساء بقين فيها أيضاً أقلية مركزة في مناصب من رتب دنيا.
38- وقليلة هي الفرص المتساوية المتاحة للمرأة والرجل لتمثيل الحكومات على الصعيد الدولي وللمشاركة في عمل المنظمات الدولية، وكثيرا ما يكون ذلك نتيجة عدم وجود معايير وعمليات موضوعية للتعيين والترقية في المناصب ذات الصلة وفي الوفود الرسمية.
39- وتزيد عولمة العالم المعاصر من أهمية إشراك المرأة في المنظمات الدولية ومساهمتها في أعمالها، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل. والحكومات ملزمة بإدماج منظور يراعي نوع الجنس وحقوق الإنسان الخاصة بالمرأة في جدول أعمال جميع الهيئات الدولية. ويتخذ كثير من القرارات الحاسمة بشأن القضايا العالمية، مثل صنع السلام وحل المنازعات، والنفقات العسكرية ونزع السلاح النووي، والتنمية والبيئة، والمعونة الخارجية وإعادة الهيكلة الاقتصادية، بمشاركة محدودة من المرأة. ويقع هذا في تناقض صارخ مع مشاركتها في هذه المجالات على الصعيد غير الحكومي.
40- وسيؤدي إشراك عدد متزايد من النساء في المفاوضات الدولية، وأنشطة حفظ السلام، وعلى جميع مستويات الدبلوماسية الوقائية، والوساطة، والمساعدة الإنسانية، والمصالحة الاجتماعية، ومفاوضات السلام، ونظام العدالة الجنائية الدولي، إلى إحداث تغيير. وعند التصدي للمنازعات المسلحة أو غيرها من المنازعات، لا بد من وجود منظور وتحليل يراعيان نوع الجنس بغية فهم آثارهما المختلفة على المرأة والرجل.10
التوصيات
المادتان 7 و8
41- ينبغي أن تكفل الدول الأطراف امتثال دساتيرها وتشريعاتها لمبادئ الاتفاقية، ولا سيما المادتان 7 و8 منها.
42- والدول الأطراف ملزمة باتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة، بما فيها سن تشريعات مناسبة تمتثل لأحكام دساتيرها لكفالة عدم قيام منظمات، مثل الأحزاب السياسية والنقابات التي قد لا تخضع مباشرة لالتزامات بموجب الاتفاقية، بالتمييز ضد المرأة ولكفالة احترامها للمبادئ الواردة في المادتين 7 و8.
43- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تحدد وتنفذ تدابير خاصة مؤقتة تكفل التمثيل المتساوي للمرأة في جميع الميادين المشمولة بالمادتين 7 و8.
44- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن توضح سبب، ونتيجة، إبداء أي تحفظات على المادتين 7 أو 8 وأن تشير إلى المجالات التي تعكس فيها تلك التحفظات أية مواقف تقليدية أو عرفية أو نمطية تجاه دور المرأة في المجتمع، إضافة إلى الخطوات التي تتخذها الدول الأطراف لتغيير تلك المواقف. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تبقي ضرورة التمسك بتلك التحفظات قيد الاستعراض الوثيق وأن تدرج في تقاريرها جدولا زمنيا لسحب تلك التحفظات.
المادة 7
45- طبقاً للفقرة (أ) من المادة 7، تشمل التدابير التي ينبغي أن تُحدَّد وتُنَفَّذ وتُرصد لأغراض تحقيق الفعالية تلك التدابير الرامية إلى:
(أ) تحقيق توازن بين النساء والرجال الذين يشغلون مناصب عامة عن طريق الانتخاب؛
(ب) كفالة فهم المرأة لحقها في التصويت، وأهمية هذا الحق وكيفية ممارسته؛
(ج) كفالة تذليل العقبات التي تقف في طريق المساواة، بما فيها العقبات الناشئة عن الأمية واللغة والفقر والعقبات التي تعيق حرية تحرك المرأة؛
(د) مساعدة المرأة المحرومة من هذه الامتيازات في أن تمارس حقها في التصويت وأن تُنتخب.
46- وطبقا للفقرة (ب) من المادة 7، تشمل التدابير المشار إليها التدابير الرامية إلى كفالة:
(أ) تساوي تمثيل المرأة في صياغة سياسة الحكومة؛
(ب) تمتع المرأة بممارسة الحق المتساوي في شغل الوظائف العامة؛
(ج) اتباع ممارسات توظيف موجهة نحو المرأة تكون مفتوحة وخاضعة للطعن.
47- وطبقا للفقرة (ج) من المادة 7، تشمل التدابير المشار إليها التدابير الرامية إلى:
(أ) كفالة سن تشريعات فعالة تحظر التمييز ضد المرأة؛
(ب) تشجيع المنظمات غير الحكومية والرابطات العامة والسياسية على اعتماد استراتيجيات تشجع تمثيل ومشاركة المرأة في عملها.
48- وعند تقديم تقرير بموجب المادة 7، ينبغي للدول الأطراف القيام بالتالي:
(أ) بيان الأحكام القانونية الخاصة بإعمال الحقوق الواردة في المادة 7؛
(ب) تقديم تفاصيل عن أي قيود على تلك الحقوق، سواء كانت ناشئة عن أحكام قانونية أو عن ممارسات تقليدية أو دينية أو ثقافية؛
(ج) بيان التدابير المتخذة والرامية إلى تذليل العقبات التي تقف في سبيل ممارسة تلك الحقوق؛
(د) إدراج بيانات إحصائية مصنفة حسب الجنس وتظهر النسبة المئوية للنساء اللاتي يتمتعن بهذه الحقوق بالمقارنة بالرجال؛
(هـ) وصف أنواع صياغة السياسات، بما في ذلك ما يرتبط منها ببرامج التنمية التي تشارك المرأة فيها ومستوى تلك المشاركة ومداها؛
(و) بيان مدى مشاركة النساء في المنظمات غير الحكومية في بلدهن. بما فيها المنظمات النسائية وذلك في إطار الفقرة (ج) من المادة 7.
(ز) تحليل مدى كفالة الدولة الطرف استشارة تلك المنظمات وأثر مشورتها على جميع مستويات صياغة وتنفيذ سياسة الحكومة؛
(ح) تقديم معلومات عن التمثيل الناقص للنساء كأعضاء وكمسؤولات في الأحزاب السياسية والنقابات ومنظمات أرباب العمل والجمعيات المهنية، وتحليل العوامل التي تسهم في ذلك النقص.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/52/38.
1- قرار الجمعية العامة 217 ألف (د-3). 2- قرار الجمعية العامة 2200 ألف (د-21)، المرفق.
3- قرار الجمعية العامة 640 (د-7).
4- تقرير المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، فيينا، 14-25 حزيران/يونيه 1993 A/CONF.157/24) (الجزء الأول))، الفصل الثالث.
5- تقرير المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، بيجين، 4-15 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995 A/CONF.77/20) و(Add.1 الفصل الأول، القرار 1، المرفق الأول.
6- انظر الوثائق الرسمية للجمعية العامة، الدورة الثالثة والأربعون، الملحق رقم 38 (A/43/38)، الفصل الخامس.
7- CCPR/C/21/Rev.1/Add.7، 27 آب/أغسطس 1996.
8- 96/694/EC، بروكسل، 2 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1996.
9- اللجنة الأوروبية، الوثيقة V/1206/96-EN (آذار/مارس 1996).
10- انظر الفقرة 141 من منهاج العمل الذي اعتمده المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، المعقود في بيجين في الفترة من 4 إلى 15 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995 A/CONF.177/20))، الفصل الأول، القرار 1، المرفق الثاني). وانظر أيضاً الفقرة 134 التي جاء فيها: "ووصول المرأة إلى هياكل السلطة ومشاركتها الكاملة فيها على قدم المساواة، ومشاركتها الكاملة في جميع الجهود التي تبذل من أجل منع المنازعات وتسويتها، كلها أمور أساسية لصون وتعزيز السلام والأمن".*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة العشرون (1999)
التوصية العامة رقم 24
المادة 12 من الاتفاقية (المرأة والصحة)* *

1- بعد أن أكدت اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، أن إمكانية الحصول على الرعاية الصحية، بما فيها الصحة الإنجابية، هي حق أساسي بموجب اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، قررت في دورتها العشرين، عملا بالمادة 21، أن تعد توصية عامة بشأن المادة 12 من الاتفاقية.
معلومات أساسية
2- يشكل امتثال الدول الأطراف لأحكام المادة 12 من الاتفاقية أمرا ذا أهمية رئيسية بالنسبة لصحة المرأة ورفاهها. وتقضي تلك المادة بأن تقوم الدول بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في مجال الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية طوال دورة الحياة، وبخاصة في مجال تنظيم الأسرة وفي فترات الحمل والولادة وما بعد الولادة. ويتبين من النظر في التقارير المقدمة من الدول الأطراف عملا بالمادة 18 من الاتفاقية أن صحة المرأة مسألة معترف بكونها شاغلا جوهريا في مجال تعزيز صحة المرأة ورفاهها. وإفادة للدول الأطراف وللمهتمين والمنشغلين بصفة خاصة بالمسائل المحيطة بصحة المرأة، تهدف هذه التوصية العامة إلى توضيح فهم اللجنة للمادة 12، وإلى تناول التدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على التمييز، من أجل إعمال حق المرأة في بلوغ أعلى مستوى ممكن من مستويات الصحة.
3- وهذه الأهداف تناولتها أيضاً مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة العالمية المعقودة مؤخراً. وقد وضعت اللجنة في اعتبارها، لدى إعداده هذه التوصية العامة، برامج العمل ذات الصلة المعتمدة في مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة العالمية، وبخاصة برامج العمل الصادرة عن المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لسنة 1993، والمؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية لسنة 1994، والمؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة لسنة 1995. كما أحاطت اللجنة علماً بأعمال منظمة الصحة العالمية وصندوق الأمم المتحدة للسكان وغيرهما من هيئات الأمم المتحدة. وقد تعاون مع اللجنة في إعداد هذه التوصية العامة عدد كبير من المنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الخبرة الخاصة في مجال صحة المرأة.
4- وتلاحظ اللجنة تشديد بعض صكوك الأمم المتحدة الأخرى على الحق في الصحة وعلى توفير الظروف التي تتيح التمتع بالصحة الجيدة. ومن هذه الصكوك الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية، واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، واتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز العنصري.
5- وتشير اللجنة أيضاً إلى توصياتها العامة السابقة بشأن ختان الإناث، وفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)، والنساء المعوقات، والعنف ضد المرأة، والمساواة في العلاقات الأسرية، التي تشير كلها إلى مسائل تعتبر جزءا لا يتجزأ من الامتثال التام للمادة 12 من الاتفاقية.
6- وبينما يمكن أن تؤدي الاختلافات البيولوجية بين المرأة والرجل إلى اختلافات في الحالة الصحية، توجد عوامل اجتماعية تحدد الحالة الصحية للمرأة والرجل ويمكن أن تتباين فيما بين النساء أنفسهن. ولهذا السبب، ينبغي إيلاء اهتمام خاص إلى الاحتياجات والحقوق الصحية للمرأة التي تنتمي إلى فئات ضعيفة ومحرومة، مثل المهاجرات واللاجئات والمشردات داخلياً، والطفلات، والمسنات، والممارسات للدعارة، والنساء المنتميات إلى الشعوب الأصلية، والمعوقات جسديا أو عقليا.
7- وتلاحظ اللجنة أن الإعمال التام لحق المرأة في الصحة لا يمكن أن يتحقق إلا حين تفي الدول الأطراف بالتزامها باحترام وحماية وتعزيز حق المرأة الأساسي في الصحة التغذوية طوال فترات حياتها عن طريق الإمداد بالأغذية المأمونة المغذية الملائمة للظروف المحلية. وتحقيقا لهذه الغاية، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تتخذ الخطوات اللازمة لتيسير إمكانية الوصول ماديا واقتصاديا إلى الموارد الإنتاجية، لا سيما للريفيات، والعمل بطرق أخرى على تلبية الاحتياجات التغذوية الخاصة لجميع النساء اللائي تشملهن ولاياتها.
المادة 12
8- فيما يلي نص المادة 12:
"1- تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في ميدان الرعاية الصحية من أجل أن تضمن لها، على أساس تساوي الرجل والمرأة، الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية، بما في ذلك الخدمات المتصلة بتنظيم الأسرة.
"2- بالرغم من أحكام الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة، تكفل الدول الأطراف للمرأة الخدمات المناسبة فيما يتعلق بالحمل والولادة وفترة ما بعد الولادة، وتوفر لها الخدمات المجانية عند الاقتضاء، وكذلك التغذية الكافية أثناء الحمل والرضاعة".
وتُشجَّع الدول الأطراف على الاهتمام بمسألة صحة المرأة طوال فترة عمرها. ومن ثـم، فإن كلمة "المرأة" تشمل لأغراض هذه التوصية العامة الفتيات والمراهقات. وستبين هذه التوصيـة العامة تحليل اللجنة للعناصر الرئيسية للمادة 12.
العناصر الرئيسية
المادة 12(1)
9- تعتبر الدول الأطراف بحكم وضعها أفضل من يستطيع تقديم التقارير عن أهم المسائل الصحية التي تؤثر على المرأة في بلدانها. ومن ثم فلكي تتمكن اللجنة من تقييم ما إذا كانت التدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في ميدان الرعاية الصحية تدابير مناسبة، يجب أن تقدم الدول الأطراف بشأن تشريعاتها وخططها وسياساتها الصحية المتعلقة بالمرأة تقارير تتضمن بيانات موثوقة ومبوبة حسب الجنس بشأن معدلات الإصابة بالأمراض ومدى شدتها والأحوال التي تعرض صحة المرأة وتغذيتها للخطر، وبشأن مدى توافر التدابير الوقائية والعلاجية وفعاليتها من حيث التكلفة. ويجب أن تبرهن التقارير المقدمة إلى اللجنة على أن التشريعات والخطط والسياسات الصحية مستندة إلى بحوث علمية وأخلاقية وإلى تقييم للحالة الصحية والاحتياجات الصحية للمرأة في البلد المعني وتراعي أي تباينات إثنية أو إقليمية أو مجتمعية أو أي ممارسات مبنية على الدين أو التقاليد أو الثقافة.
10- وتُشّجع الدول الأطراف على تضمين تقاريرها معلومات عن الأمراض والأحوال الصحية والظروف الخطرة على الصحة التي تؤثر على النساء أو بعض فئاتهن تأثيرا مختلفا عن تأثيرها على الرجال، فضلا عن معلومات عن التدخلات التي يمكن القيام بها في هذا الصدد.
11- وتعتبر التدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة غير مناسبة إذا كان نظام الرعاية الصحية مفتقرا إلى الخدمات اللازمة للوقاية من الأمراض التي لا تصيب إلا المرأة وللكشف عن تلك الأمراض ومعالجتها. وإنه لمن قبيل التمييز أن ترفض الدولة الطرف أن تكفل قانوناً للمرأة أداء خدمات معينة في مجال الصحة الإنجابية. وعلى سبيل المثال، إذا رفض مقدمو الخدمات الصحية أداء تلك الخدمات بدافع الاستنكاف الضميري، تعين اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بإحالة المرأة إلى جهات بديلة توفر تلك الخدمات.
12- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقارير عن كيفية معالجة سياسات الرعاية الصحية وتدابيرها للحقوق الصحية للمرأة من منظور احتياجات المرأة وشواغلها، وكيفية معالجتها للسمات والعوامل المميزة التي تختلف في حالة المرأة عن حالة الرجل، وذلك من قبيل:
(أ) العوامل البيولوجية المختلفة في حالة المرأة عن حالة الرجل، مثل الدورة الشهرية، والوظيفة الإنجابية للمرأة، وانقطاع الحيض. ومن الأمثلة الأخرى على ذلك تعرض المرأة بدرجة أكبر لخطر الإصابة بالأمراض المنقولة بالاتصال الجنسي؛
(ب) العوامل الاجتماعية - الاقتصادية التي تختلف في حالة النساء بوجه عام وبعض فئاتهن بوجه خاص. ومن ذلك مثلا أن علاقات القوة غير المتكافئة بين المرأة والرجل في المنزل وفي مكان العمل يمكن أن تؤثر على تغذية المرأة وصحتها تأثيرا سلبيا. ويمكن للمرأة أيضاً أن تتعرض إلى أشكال العنف المختلفة التي يمكن أن تؤثر في صحتها. وكثيرا ما تكون الطفلات والمراهقات معرضات للإيذاء الجنسي من الرجال وأفراد الأسرة الأكبر سنا، مما يجعلهن معرضات لمخاطر الأذى البدني والنفسي وللحمل غير المرغوب فيه والمبكر. كما أن بعض الممارسات الثقافية والتقليدية التي من قبيل تشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للإناث، تحمل في طياتها قدرا كبيرا من خطر الوفاة والإعاقة؛
(ج) العوامل النفسانية - الاجتماعية التي تختلف في حالة المرأة عن حالة الرجل، وتشمل الإصابة بالاكتئاب عموما والاكتئاب فيما بعد الولادة بوجه خاص، وغير ذلك من الأحوال النفسية، التي من قبيل الأحوال التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى اضطرابات الأكل التي من نوع فقدان الشهية أو الإصابة بالشَره المرضي؛
(د) وفي حين أن قلة الاحترام لسرية خصوصيات المرضى تؤثر على الرجل بقدر ما تؤثر على المرأة، فإنها يمكن أن تثني المرأة عن التماس المشورة والعلاج وأن تؤثر بالتالي تأثيرا سلبيا على صحتها ورفاهها. ولهذا السبب، تصبح المرأة أقل استعدادا لالتماس الرعاية الطبية المتعلقة بأمراض الجهاز التناسلي، أو منع الحمل، أو حالات الإجهاض غير المكتمل، وفي الحالات التي تتعرض فيها لعنف جنسي أو بدني.
13- والواجب الملقى على عاتق الدول الأطراف بأن تضمن للمرأة، على أساس المساواة مع الرجل، الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية والتثقيف، يعني ضمناً الالتزام باحترام حقوق المرأة في الرعاية الصحية وحماية تلك الحقوق والوفاء بها. والدول الأطراف مسؤولة عن كفالة تقيد التشريعات والإجراءات التنفيذية والسياسات بهذه الالتزامات الثلاثـة. وعليها أيضاً أن تقيم نظاما يكفل الإجراءات القضائية الفعالة. وعدم القيام بذلك يشكل انتهاكاً للمادة 12.
14- والالتزام باحترام الحقوق يقتضي من الدول الأطراف أن تمتنع عن إعاقة ما تفعله المرأة سعيا إلى بلوغ أهدافها الصحية. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقارير عن كيفية وفاء الجهات التي توفر الرعاية الصحية في القطاعين العام والخاص بواجباتها فيما يتعلق بحماية حقوق المرأة في الحصول على الرعاية الصحية. وعلى سبيل المثال، ينبغي ألا تقيد الدول الأطراف إمكانية وصول المرأة إلى الخدمات الصحية أو إلى العيادات التي توفر هذه الخدمات بحجة أن المرأة ليس لديها إذن بذلك من الزوج أو القرين أو الوالدين أو السلطات الصحية، أو لأنها غير متزوجة،1 أو لأنها امرأة. والعقبات الأخرى التي تحول دون حصول المرأة على الرعاية الصحية المناسبة تشمل القوانين التي تجرم الإجراءات الطبية التي لا تحتاج إليها إلا المرأة، والتي تعاقب من تُجرى لهن تلك الإجراءات.
15- والالتزام بحماية الحقوق المتصلة بصحة المرأة يقتضي من الدول الأطراف ومن وكلائها ومسؤوليها اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمنع انتهاك تلك الحقوق من جانب الأشخاص العاديين والمنظمات، وفرض الجزاءات على مرتكبيها. ولما كان العنف القائم على أساس الجنس يمثل قضية صحية ذات أهمية حاسمة بالنسبة للمرأة، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل:
(أ) سن القوانين وإنفاذها بفعالية ورسم السياسات، بما في ذلك بروتوكولات الرعاية الصحية والإجراءات المتبعة في المستشفيات، للتصدي للعنف ضد المرأة والاعتداء الجنسي على الطفلات وتوفير الخدمات الصحية المناسبة؛
(ب) التدريب الذي يراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين لتمكين العاملين في مجال الرعاية الصحية من اكتشاف ومعالجة الآثار المترتبة على العنف القائم على أساس الجنس؛
(ج) إجراءات تتسم بالإنصاف وتوفر الحماية للنظر في الشكاوى وفرض الجزاءات المناسبة على المهنيين العاملين في مجال الرعاية الصحية الذين يعتدون جنسيا على النساء المريضات؛
(د) سن القوانين التي تحظر تشويه الأعضاء الجنسية للإناث وزواج الطفلات، وإنفاذ تلك القوانين على نحو فعال.
16- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل توفير ما يكفي من الحماية والخدمات الصحية للمرأة، بما في ذلك العلاج من الصدمات وتقديم المشورة بشأنها، للمرأة التي تواجه ظروفا جد صعبة، مثل المرأة الواقعة في ورطة صراع مسلح، واللاجئات.
17- وواجب الوفاء بالحقوق يفرض على الدول الأطراف التزاما باتخاذ التدابير التشريعية والقضائية والإدارية والميزانية والاقتصادية، وغيرها من التدابير المناسبة، إلى أقصى حد تسمح به مواردها المتاحة، لكفالة تمتع المرأة بحقوقها في الرعاية الصحية. والدراسات التي تؤكد ارتفاع معدلات الوفيات والاعتلال بين الأمهات في جميع أنحاء العالم، وضخامة أعداد الأزواج الذين يريدون الحد من حجم أسرهم ولكن لا سبيل لهم إلى أي شكل من أشكال وسائل منع الحمل، أو لا يستخدمون تلك الوسائل، توفر للدول الأطراف مؤشرا هاما على الانتهاكات المحتملة لواجباتها التي تقتضي منها كفالة حصول المرأة على الرعاية الصحية. كما تطلب اللجنة إلى الدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقارير عما فعلته للتصدي لجسامة مشكلة اعتلال صحة المرأة، ولا سيما حين يكون ناجما عن أمراض يمكن الوقاية منها، مثل السل وفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز. ويساور اللجنة القلق من تعاظم الأدلة على تقليص الدول لالتزاماتها، بنقلها لمهام الدولة الصحية إلى هيئات خاصة. ولا يمكن أن تتخلى الدول الأطراف عن مسؤولياتها في هذه المجالات بتفويض هذه الصلاحيات إلى هيئات القطاع الخاص أو بنقلها إلى تلك الهيئات. ولذلك، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقارير عما فعلته لتنظيم العمليات الحكومية وجميع الهياكل التي تمارس من خلالها السلطة العامة لتعزيز وحماية صحة المرأة. وينبغي لها أن تدرج في تلك التقارير معلومات عن التدابير الإيجابية المتخذة للحد من انتهاك أطراف ثالثة لحقوق المرأة، ولحماية صحتها، وعن التدابير التي اتخذتها تلك الدول لضمان توفير هذه الخدمات.
18- ولقضايا فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب وغير ذلك من الأمراض المنقولة بالاتصال الجنسي أهمية كبرى بالنسبة لحقوق المرأة والمراهقة في الصحة الجنسية. ففي كثير من البلدان، تفتقر المراهقة والمرأة إلى إمكانية التوصل بشكل كاف إلى المعلومات والخدمات اللازمة لضمان الصحة الجنسية. ونتيجة لعلاقات عدم تكافؤ القوى القائم على أساس الجنس، غالبا ما تعجز المرأة والمراهقة عن رفض ممارسة الجنس أو التمسك بالممارسات الجنسية المأمونة والمسؤولة. كما أن الممارسات التقليدية الضارة، من قبيل تشويه الأعضاء الجنسية للإناث وتعدد الزوجات، فضلا عن الاغتصاب في إطار الزواج، قد تعرض الفتيات والنساء لمخاطر الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب وغير ذلك من الأمراض المنقولة بالاتصال الجنسي. كما أن النساء الممارسات للدعارة يتعرضن بشدة لهذه الأمراض. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل، دون تحيز أو تمييز، الحق في الحصول على المعلومات والتربية والخدمات المتصلة بالصحة الجنسية لجميع النساء والفتيات، بمن فيهن من جرى الاتجار بهن، حتى ولو كن غير مقيمات في البلد بطريقة قانونية. وعلى وجه التحديد، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكفل للمراهقات والمراهقين الحق في التربية الصحية الجنسية والإنجابية، على أيدي أفراد حاصلين على تدريب ملائم، وذلك في إطار برامج مرسومة خصيصا تحترم الحق في الخصوصية والسرية.
19- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تحدد في تقاريرها المعيار الذي تقيّم على أساسه مدى حصول المرأة على الرعاية الصحية على أساس التساوي مع الرجل، وذلك إثباتاً للامتثال للمادة 12. وينبغي أن تضع الدول الأطراف في اعتبارها، لدى تطبيق هذه المعايير، أحكام المادة 1 من الاتفاقية. ومن ثم ينبغي أن تشمل التقارير تعليقات على تأثير السياسات والإجراءات والقوانين والبروتوكولات الصحية على المرأة، مقارنا بتأثيرها على الرجل.
20- وللمرأة الحق في أن تحصل من موظفين مدربين تدريبا سليما على معلومات كاملة عن الخيارات المتاحة لها لدى الموافقة على تلقي العلاج أو إجراء البحوث، بما في ذلك الفوائد والآثار الضارة المحتملة التي يمكن أن تنجم عن الإجراءات المقترحة، والبدائل المتاحة.
21- وينبغي أن تقدم الدول الأطراف تقارير عن التدابير المتخذة لإزالة الحواجز التي تجابه المرأة في مجال الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية وعن التدابير التي اتخذتها لكفالة حصول المرأة في حدود القدرة على تلك الخدمات في الوقت المناسب. وهذه الحواجز تشمل المتطلبات أو الشروط التي تنتقص من إمكانية حصول المرأة على تلك الخدمات، مثل ارتفاع رسوم خدمات الرعاية الصحية، واشتراط الموافقة الأولية من الزوج أو الوالد أو سلطات المستشفيات، وبُعد المسافة عن المرافق الصحية، وعدم توفر وسائل نقل عام مريحة وميسورة.
22- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أيضاً أن تقدم تقارير عن التدابير المتخذة لكفالة الحصول على خدمات جيدة للرعاية الصحية، وذلك، مثلا، بجعلها مقبولة للمرأة. والخدمات المقبولة هي الخدمات التي تقدم على نحو يكفل موافقة المرأة وعن علم تام؛ وهي التي تحترم كرامتها، وتضمن سرية خصوصياتها، وتتسم بالحساسية لاحتياجاتها والتفهم لمنظورها. وينبغي للدول الأطراف ألا تسمح بأشكال القسر التي تنتهك حقوق المرأة في إعطاء الموافقة المستنيرة والتمتع بالكرامة، مثل التعقيم بدون الرضا والفحص الإلزامي لاكتشاف الأمراض التي تنتقل بالاتصال الجنسي والفحص الإلزامي للحمل كشرط للتوظيف.
23- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تذكر في تقاريرها التدابير التي اتخذتها لكفالة الحصول في الوقت المناسب على مجموعة الخدمات المتصلة بتنظيم الأسرة بوجه خاص، والمتصلة بالصحة الجنسية والإنجابية بوجه عام. وينبغي إيلاء اهتمام خاص إلى التثقيف الصحي للمراهقين، بما فيه تقديم المعلومات وإسداء المشورة عن جميع طرق تنظيم الأسرة.2
24- وتثير ظروف خدمات الرعاية الصحية للمسنات قلق اللجنة، لا لمجرد أن المرأة تُعمر أكثر من الرجل ومن الأرجح أن تعاني أكثر مما يعانيه من الأمراض المزمنة المعوقة وأمراض الشيخوخة مثل ترقق العظام والعته، بل لأن المرأة تتحمل في كثير من الأحيان عبء رعاية زوجها المسن في المنزل. ولذلك، ينبغي أن تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير الملائمة لتكفل للمسنات الحصول على الخدمات الصحية لمعالجة العاهات وحالات العجز المرتبطة بالشيخوخة.
25- وفي كثير من الأحيان، تعاني المعوقات مهما كان سنهن، من صعوبة الوصول، فعليا، إلى الخدمات الصحية. وتعاني من ذلك بصفة خاصة النساء المصابات بعجز عقلي، بينما لا يوجد سوى تفهم محدود بصفة عامة للمجموعة الكبيرة من مخاطر الصحة العقلية التي تتعرض لها المرأة على نحو غير متناسب نتيجة للتمييز ضدها، والعنف، والفقر، والصراع المسلح، والتشرد. والأشكال الأخرى للحرمان الاجتماعي. وينبغي أن تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير الملائمة لتكفل مراعاة الخدمات الصحية لاحتياجات المعوقات واحترامها لحقوقهن الإنسانية ولكرامتهن.
المادة 12(2)
26- ينبغي أن تتضمن التقارير أيضاً التدابير التي اتخذتها الدول الأطراف لكفالة توافر الخدمات المناسبة للمرأة فيما يتعلق بالحمل والولادة وفترة ما بعد الولادة. وينبغي أن تشمل التقارير كذلك معلومات عن المعدلات التي خفضت بها هذه التدابير معدلات الوفاة والاعتلال بين الأمهات في بلدانها بوجه عام، وفي المناطق والمجتمعات المحلية المعرضة للخطر بوجه خاص.
27- وينبغي أن تبين الدول الأطراف في تقاريرها كيف توفر الخدمات المجانية عند الاقتضاء لكفالة السلامة للمرأة في فترات الحمل والولادة وما بعد الولادة. ويتعرض كثير من النساء لخطر الوفاة أو الإعاقة من جراء الأسباب المتصلة 
بالحمل، وذلك لأنهن يفتقـرن إلى ما يلـزم من المال للحصول على الخدمات الضرورية أو للوصول إليها، وتشمل هذه خدمات ما قبل الولادة والولادة وما بعد الولادة. وتلاحظ اللجنة أن من واجب الدول الأطراف أن تكفل حق المرأة في الأمومة المأمونة وخدمات الولادة الطارئة وأن تخصص لهذه الخدمات أقصى قدر من الموارد المتاحة. 
المواد الأخرى ذات الصلة في الاتفاقية
28- تُحث الدول الأطراف على أن تدرك، فيما تقدمه من تقارير عن التدابير المتخذة للامتثال للمادة 12، ارتباط تلك المادة بمواد أخرى في الاتفاقية لها تأثير على صحة المرأة. وتشمل هذه المواد الأخرى المادة 5 (ب)، التي تقتضي من الدول الأطراف كفالة أن تتضمن التربية الأسرية تفهما سليما للأمومة بوصفها وظيفة اجتماعية؛ والمادة 10 التي تقتضي من الدول الأطراف كفالة تكافؤ فرص الحصول على التعليم، وبذلك تمكن المرأة من الحصول على الرعاية الصحية بسهولة أكبر، وخفض معدلات ترك الدراسة بين الطالبات، الذي ينجم في معظم الأحيان عن الحمل قبل الأوان؛ والفقرة (ح) من المادة 10 التي تنص على أن تتيح الدول الأطراف للمرأة والفتاة إمكانية الوصول إلى معلومات تثقيفية محددة لمساعدتهما على ضمان رفاه الأسرة، بما فيها معلومات ومشورة بشأن تنظيم الأسرة؛ والمادة 11، التي تتعلق 'جزئيا' بحماية صحة المرأة وسلامتها في ظروف العمل، بما في ذلك حماية وظيفة الإنجاب، والحماية الخاصة من أنواع العمل الضارة خلال فترة الحمل، وتوفير إجازة الأمومة المدفوعة الأجر؛ والفقرة 2 (ب) من المادة 14 التي تقتضي من الدول الأطراف أن تكفل للمرأة في المناطق الريفية نيل تسهيلات العناية الصحية الملائمة، بما في ذلك المعلومات والنصائح والخدمات المتعلقة بتنظيم الأسرة، و(ح) التي تلزم الدول الأطراف باتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة التي تكفل للمرأة التمتع بظروف معيشية ملائمة، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بالإسكان والإصحاح والإمداد بالكهرباء والماء، والنقل، والاتصالات، وكلها أمور بالغة الأهمية للوقاية من الأمراض ونشر الرعاية الصحية الجيدة؛ والفقرة 1(ه‍) من المادة 16 التي تقتضي من الدول الأطراف أن تكفل للمرأة حقوقا متساوية مع حقوق الرجل تجعلها تقرر بحرية وبشعور بالمسؤولية عدد أطفالها والفترة بين إنجاب طفل وآخر، وفي الحصول على المعلومات والتثقيف والوسائل الكفيلة بتمكينها من ممارسة هذه الحقوق. كما أن الفقرة 2 من المادة 16 تُحرم خطبة الأطفال وزواجهم، وهذا التحريم عامل هام في منع الضرر البدني والنفسي الذي ينجم عن الإنجاب المبكر.
توصيات للحكومات لتتخذ إجراءات
29- وينبغي أن تنفذ الدول الأطراف استراتيجية وطنية شاملة لتعزيز صحة المرأة طيلة حياتها. ويتضمن ذلك تدخلات ترمي إلى الوقاية من الأمراض وعلاجها، ومنع الظروف التي تؤثر في المرأة والتصدي لها، فضلا عن التصدي للعنف الموجّه ضد المرأة، كما ترمي هذه التدخلات إلى كفالة حق المرأة العام في الحصول على جميع أشكال الرعاية الصحية الجيدة والممكن تحمل تكاليفها، بما في ذلك الخدمات الصحية الجنسية والإنجابية.
30- وينبغي أن تخصص الدول الأطراف ميزانية وموارد إدارية وبشرية كافية، للتأكد من أن الرعاية الصحية التي تتلقاها المرأة تحظى بنصيب من الميزانية الصحية العامة مماثل لنصيب الرعاية الصحية التي يتلقاها الرجل، على أن توضع في الاعتبار الاحتياجات الصحية المختلفة لكل منهما.
31- كما ينبغي، بصفة خاصة، للدول الأطراف:
(أ) أن تضع منظورا جنسانياً في صميم سياساتها وبرامجها التي تؤثر في صحة المرأة، وأن تشرك المرأة في التخطيط لهذه السياسات والبرامج وتنفيذها ورصدها، وفي توفير الخدمات الصحية للمرأة؛
(ب) أن تكفل إزالة جميع الحواجز التي تعوق حصول المرأة على الخدمات الصحية، والتعليم، والمعلومات، في جميع المجالات بما في ذلك مجال الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية، وبصفة خاصة تخصيص موارد للبرامج الموجهة إلى المراهقات لمنع وعلاج الأمراض المنقولة بالاتصال الجنسي، بما فيها فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة البشرية؛
(ج) أن تعطى الأولوية لمنع الحمل غير المرغوب فيه، عن طريق تنظيم الأسرة والتثقيف الجنسي وخفض معدلات وفيات الأمهات بفضل خدمات الأمومة المأمونة والمساعدة قبل الولادة. وينبغي القيام، كلما أمكن، بتعديل التشريعات التي تجرم الإجهاض، بغية سحب التدابير العقابية المفروضة على النساء اللائي يجري إجهاضهن؛
(د) أن تراقب أنشطة المنظمات العامة وغير الحكومية والخاصة التي تقدم خدمات صحية للمرأة، للتأكد من تكافؤ فرص الوصول ونوعية الرعاية الصحية؛ 
(ه‍) أن تقتضي أن تكون جميع الخدمات الصحية مطابقة للحقوق الإنسانية للمرأة، بما فيها حقوقها في الاستقلال الذاتي، والخصوصية، والسرية، والموافقة الواعية، والاختيار؛ 
(و) أن تتأكد من أن مناهج تدريب العاملين الصحيين تتضمن دورات دراسية شاملة، وإلزامية، تراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين تتناول صحة المرأة وحقوقها الإنسانية، لا سيما العنف على أساس الجنس.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/54/38/Rev.1، الفصل الأول.
1- انظر الوثائق الرسمية للجمعية العامة، الدورة التاسعة والأربعون، الملحق رقم 38 ((A/49/38، الفصل الأول، الفرع ألف، التوصية العامة رقم 21، الفقرة 29.
2- ينبغي أيضاً للتثقيف الصحي للمراهقين أن يتناول، فيما يتناول، المساواة بين الجنسين، والعنف، والوقاية من الأمراض المنقولة بالاتصال الجنسي، وحقوق الصحة الإنجابية والجنسية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لجنة القضاء علي التمييز ضد المرأة 
الدورة الثلاثون (2004)
التوصية العامة رقم 25
تساوي أجور الأعمال المتساوية القيمة 


أولا - مقدمة
1- قررت اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، في دورتها العشرين (1999)، عملا بالمادة 21 من الاتفاقية، أن تضع توصية عامة بشأن الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وتقرر أن تعتمد هذه التوصية، في جملة أمور، على التوصيات العامة السابقة، بما فيها التوصيات العامة رقم 5 (الدورة السابعة، 1988) بشأن التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة، ورقم 8 (الدورة السابعة، 1988) بشأن تنفيذ المادة 8 من الاتفاقية، ورقم 23 (الدورة السادسة عشرة، 1997) بشأن المرأة في الحياة العامة، فضلا عن تقارير الدول الأطراف، وكذلك على التعليقات الختامية للجنة بشأن تلك التقارير.
2- وبهذه التوصية العامة، تهدف اللجنة إلى توضيح طبيعة ومغزى الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من أجل تيسيـر وضمان استفادة الدول الأطراف منها استفادة تامة في تنفيذ الاتفاقية. واللجنة تشجع الدول الأطراف على ترجمة هذه التوصية العامة إلى اللغات الوطنية والمحلية وأن تنشرها على نطاق واسع على السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية للحكومات، بما في ذلك الهياكل الإدارية، فضلا عن المجتمع المدني، بما في ذلك، وسائط الإعلام، والدوائر الأكاديمية، ورابطات ومؤسسات حقوق الإنسان والمرأة.

ثانياً - معلومات أساسية: هدف الاتفاقية والغرض منها
3- الاتفاقية هي صك دينامي. ومنذ اعتماد الاتفاقية في عام 1979 قامت اللجنة وغيرها من الجهات الفاعلة على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي بالمساهمة من خلال التفكير التقدمي في توضيح وتفهم المضمون الموضوعي لمواد الاتفاقية والطابع المحدد للتمييز ضد المرأة والأدوات اللازمة لمكافحة هذا التمييز.
4- إن نطاق ومغزى الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 يجب أن يحددا في سياق الهدف والغرض الشاملين للاتفاقية اللذين هما القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة بغية تحقيق مساواة المرأة القانونية والفعلية بالرجل في التمتع بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية المتعلقة بها. وعلى الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية التزام قانوني باحترام وحماية وتعزيز وإعمال حق المرأة هذا في عدم التمييز ضدها وضمان نماء المرأة والنهوض بها لكي يتسنى تحسين وضعها بحيث تتمتع بالمساواة القانونية والفعلية بالرجل.
5- وتتجاوز الاتفاقية مفهوم التمييز المستخدم في كثير من المعايير والقواعد القانونية الوطنية والدولية. فبينما تحظر فيه هذه المعايير والقواعد التمييز على أساس الجنس وتحمي كلاً من الرجل والمرأة من المعاملة التي تنطوي على أوجه تمييز تعسفية وجائرة، و/أو لا مبرر لها، تركز الاتفاقية على التمييز ضد المرأة، مؤكدة أن المرأة قد عانت وما زالت تعاني من مختلف أشكال التمييز لكونها امرأة.
6- وإن قراءة تجمع بين المواد من 1 إلى 5 و24، وهي التي تشكل الإطار الأساسي العام لجميع المواد الموضوعية للاتفاقية، تبين أن ثمة التزامات ثلاثة أساسية بالنسبة لجهود الدول الأطراف الرامية إلى القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة. وينبغي تنفيذ هذه الالتزامات بأسلوب متكامل وأن يتسع نطاقها إلى ما يتجاوز الالتزام القانوني الرسمي الخالص بالمساواة في المعاملة بين المرأة والرجل.
7- أولا، التزام الدول الأطراف هو ضمان ألا يكون هناك تمييز مباشر أو غير مباشر1 ضد المرأة في قوانينها وأن تحمي المرأة من التمييز الذي تمارسه السلطات العامة أو السلطة القضائية أو المنظمات أو الشركات أو الأشخاص العاديون في ميداني الأنشطة العامة والأنشطة الخاصة من جانب المحاكم الخاصة وكذلك عن طريق الجزاءات وغيرها من وسائل الانتصاف. وثانيا، التزام الدول الأطراف بتحسين وضـع المرأة الفعلي من خلال سياسات عامة وبرامج محددة وفعالة. وثالثا، التزام الدول الأطراف بمعالجة العلاقات الجنسانية السائدة2 ومعالجة استمرار القوالب النمطية القائمة على نوع الجنس والتي تؤثر على المرأة لا من خلال التصرفات الفردية فحسب بل أيضاً في القانون أو الهياكل والمؤسسات القانونية والمجتمعية.
8- وترى اللجنة أن اتباع نهج رسمي قانوني أو برنامجي خالص ليس كافيا لتحقيق المساواة الفعلية للمرأة بالرجل، التي تفسرها اللجنة بوصفها مساواة موضوعية. وإضافة إلى ذلك، تتطلب الاتفاقية أن تعطى المرأة بداية مساوية وأن يجري تمكينها بتوفير بيئة مواتية لتحقيق المساواة في النتائج، ولا يكفي ضمان أن تعامل المرأة معاملة مطابقة لمعاملة الرجل، بل يجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار الفروق البيولوجية فضلا عن تلك المكوَّنة اجتماعيا وثقافيا فيما بين المرأة والرجل، وفي ظل بعض الظروف، سيلزم معاملة المرأة والرجل بشكل غير متطابق لمعالجة هذه الفروق. والسعي لتحقيق الهدف المتمثل في المساواة الموضوعية يدعو أيضاً إلى وضع استراتيجية فعالة تهدف إلى التغلب على ضعف تمثيـل النسـاء وإعادة توزيع الموارد والسلطة بين الرجل والمرأة.
9- وإن المساواة في النتائج هو المرادف المنطقي للمساواة الفعلية أو المساواة الموضوعية. وهذه النتائج قد تكون ذات طابع كمي أو كيفي، أي أن تتمتع المرأة بحقوقها في مختلف الميادين بأعداد مساوية تقريبا لأعداد الرجال، وأن تتمتع بمستويات الدخل نفسها، والمساواة في اتخاذ القـرار بنفس القدر من النفوذ السياسي، وأن تتمتع المرأة بحق عدم التعرض للعنف.
10- ولن يتحسن وضـع المرأة ما دامت الأسباب الأساسية للتمييز ضدها ولعدم المساواة الذي تعاني منه لم تعالج بشكل فعّال. وإن حياة كل من المرأة والرجل يجب أن ينظر إليها بطريقة تشمل جميع الظروف المحيطة ذات الصلة، كما يجب اعتماد تدابير تهدف إلى التحوُّل الحقيقي في الفرص والأعراف والنظم بحيث لا تصبح قائمة على النماذج الذكورية للسلطة والأنماط الحياتية والتي حددت تاريخيا.
11- إن الاحتياجات والخبرات الدائمة للمرأة التي تحددها طبيعتها البيولوجية ينبغي أن تميز عن احتياجاتها الأخرى التي قد تكون نتيجة للتمييز ضد المرأة في الماضي أو في الحاضر من جانب عناصر فاعلة فردية، أو أيديولوجية نوع الجنس السائدة، أو بمظاهر هذا التمييز في الهياكل والأعراف الاجتماعية والثقافية. وبينما يجري حالياً اتخاذ خطوات للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، قد تتغير احتياجات المرأة أو تختفي أو تصبح احتياجات لكل من المرأة والرجل. ولذا، فإن الرصد المتواصل للقوانين والبرامج والممارسات الموجهة نحو تحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة هو أمر لازم لتفادي استمرار المعاملة غير المتطابقة التي قد لا يكون لها أي مبرر بعد ذلك.
12- وثمة فئات من النساء، اللاتي قد يعانين، إضافة إلى معاناتهن من التمييز الموجـَّـه ضدهـن بسبب كونهن نساء، من التمييز المتعدد الأشكـال القائم على أسباب إضافية من قبيل العنصر أو الهوية العرقية أو الدينية، أو الإعاقة، أو السن، أو الطبقة، أو الطائفة الاجتماعية أو غير ذلك من العوامل. وهذا التمييز قد يؤثر على هذه الفئات من النساء بصفة أساسية أو يؤثر عليهن بدرجة مختلفة أو بأشكال مختلفة عن تأثيره على الرجل. وقد تحتاج الدول الأطراف إلى اتخاذ تدابير خاصة مؤقتـة ومحددة للقضاء على هذا التمييز المتعدد الأشكال ضـد المـرأة، وآثـاره السلبية المضاعفة عليها.
13- وإضافة إلى اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، هنـاك صكوك أخرى من الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان ووثائق السياسات العامة المعتمدة في منظومة الأمم المتحدة تتضمـن أحكاما بشأن التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة لدعم تحقيق المساواة. ويرد وصف هذه التدابير باستعمال مصطلحات مختلفة كما يختلف أيضاً معنى هذه التدابير وتفسيرها وتأمل اللجنة في أن تساهم هذه التوصية العامة بشأن الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 في توضيح المصطلحات.3
14- والاتفاقيـة تستهدف الأبعاد التمييزية للظروف المجتمعية والشفافية في الماضي والحاضر والتي تعيق تمتع المرأة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية الخاصة بها. وهي تهدف إلى القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة بما في ذلك القضاء على أسباب ونتائج عدم المساواة الفعلية الموضوعية التي تعاني منه. وعلى ذلك فإن تطبيق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة وفقا للاتفاقية هو أحد الوسائل لبلوغ المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة وليس كاستثناء من قاعدتـي عدم التمييز والمسـاواة.

ثالثاً - مغزى ونطاق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
المادة 4، الفقرة 1
لا يعتبر اتخاذ الدول الأطراف تدابير خاصة مؤقتة تستهدف التعجيل في تحقيق المساواة الفعلية بين الرجل والمرأة تمييزا كما تحدده هذه الاتفاقية، ولكنه يجب ألا يستتبع بأي حال، كنتيجـة لـه، الإبقاء على معايير غير متكافئة أو منفصلة؛ كما يجب وقف العمل بهذه التدابير عندما تكون أهداف التكافؤ في الفرص والمعاملة قد تحققت.
المادة 4، الفقرة 2
لا يعتبر اتخاذ الدول الأطراف تدابير خاصة تستهدف حماية الأمومة، بما في ذلك التدابير الواردة في هذه الاتفاقية، إجراء تمييزيا.
ألف - العلاقة بين الفقرتين 1 و2 من المادة 4
15- ثمـة فرق واضح بين الغرض من "التدابير الخاصة" في إطار الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 وتلك المتعلقة بالفقرة 
2. فالغرض من الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 هو التعجيل بتحسين وضـع المرأة لتحقيق مساواتها الفعلية أو الموضوعية بالرجل ولإحداث التغييرات الهيكلية والاجتماعية والثقافية الضرورية لتصحيح الأشكال والآثار الماضية والراهنة للتمييز ضد المرأة وكذلك لتوفير تعويض لها. وهذه التدابير هي ذات طابع مؤقت.
16- وتنـص الفقرة 2 من المادة 4 على معاملـة المرأة والرجل بشكل غير متطابـق بسبب الفروق البيولوجية بينهمـا. وهذه التدابير هي ذات طابع دائم، على الأقل حتى يحين الوقت الذي تبـرر فيه المعرفة العلمية والتكنولوجية المشار إليها في الفقرة 3 من المادة 11 إجراء عملية مراجعة لها.
باء - المصطلحات
17- تستخدم الأعمال التحضيرية للاتفاقية مصطلحات مختلفة لوصف "التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة" الواردة في الفقرة 1 من المادة 4. وقد استخدمت اللجنة نفسها في توصياتها العامة السابقة مصطلحات مختلفة. وتساوي الدول الأطراف في كثير من الأحيان بين "التدابير الخاصة" بمعناها التصحيحي والتعويضي والتعزيزي ومصطلحات "العمل الإيجابي" و"الإجراءات الإيجابية" و"التدابير الإيجابية" و"التمييز العكسي" و"التمييز الإيجابي". وتظهر هذه المصطلحات من المناقشات ومختلف الممارسات التي توجد في ظروف وطنية مختلفة.4 وفي هذه التوصية العامة، ووفقا لممارسة اللجنة في النظر في تقارير الدول الأطراف، لا تستخدم اللجنة إلا مصطلح "التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة" حسبما تدعو إليه الفقرة 1 من المادة 4.
جيم - العناصر الرئيسية للفقرة 1 من المادة 4
18- ينبغي أن تهدف التدابير المتخذة من جانب الدول الأطراف بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 إلى التعجيل بتحقيق مشاركة المرأة على قدم المساواة في الميدان السياسي أو الاقتصادي أو الاجتماعي أو الثقافي أو أي ميدان آخر. وتنظر اللجنة إلى تطبيق هذه التدابير لا على أنه استثناء من قاعدة عدم التمييز بل على أنه تأكيد لكون التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة جزءا من استراتيجية ضرورية من جانب الدول الأطراف موجهة إلى تحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة بالرجل في التمتع بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية الخاصة بها. وبالرغم من أن تطبيق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة غالبا ما يعالج آثار التمييز ضد المرأة في الماضي، فإن التزام الدول الأطراف بموجب الاتفاقية بتحسين وضـع المرأة والوصول به إلى المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية بالرجل هو التزام قائم بصرف النظر عما إذا كان هناك أي دليل على حدوث تمييز في الماضي. وترى اللجنة أن الدول الأطراف التي تعتمد وتنفذ هذه التدابير بموجب الاتفاقية لا تميّز ضد الرجل.
19- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تميز بوضوح بين التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة المتخذة بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 والرامية إلى التعجيل في تحقيق هدف محدد للمرأة هو المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية، أو غيرها من السياسات الاجتماعية العامة المعتمدة لتحسين حالة المرأة والطفلة. وليس كل التدابير التي يحتمل أن تكون، أو ستكون، مؤاتية للمرأة تُعتبر تدابير خاصة مؤقتة. وتوفير الظروف العامة اللازمة لضمان الحقوق المدنية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية للمرأة والطفلة والتي تهدف لأن تكفل لهما حياة تقوم على صون الكرامة وعدم التمييز لا يمكن أن يُعدَّ من التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة.
20- وتنص الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 صراحة على الطابع "المؤقت" لهذه التدابير الخاصة. وعلى ذلك ينبغي ألا تعتبر هذه التدابير ضرورية إلى الأبد، حتى وإن كان معنى "مؤقت" قد يؤدي، في الواقع، إلى تطبيق هذه التدابير لفترة طويلة من الزمن. وينبغي أن تحدد مدة سريان تدبير خاص مؤقت بنتيجته الوظيفية استجابة لمشكلة محددة وليس بفترة من الزمن سبق تعيينها. ويجب إنهاء التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة عندما تتحقق النتائج المرجوة منها وتـدوم تلك النتائج لفتـرة من الزمـن.
21- ومصطلح "خاصة" وإن كان يتمشى مع مقولات حقوق الإنسان، يحتاج أيضاً إلى أن يفسر بعناية. فأحيانا يؤدي استعماله إلى إظهار المرأة والفئات التي تتعرض للتمييز بمظهر الضعيف القابل للتأثر بسهولة والذي يحتاج إلى تدابير إضافية أو "خاصة" لكي يُشارك ويتنافس في المجتمع. ومع ذلك، فالمعنى الحقيقي لمصطلح "خاصة" في صياغة الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 هو أن التدابير تهدف إلى خدمة غرض محدد.
22- ويشمل مصطلح "تدابير" مجموعة كبيرة من مختلف الأدوات والسياسات والممارسات التشريعية والتنفيذية والإدارية وغير ذلك من الأدوات والسياسات والممارسات التنظيمية من قبيل برامج توسيع نطاق توفير الخدمات أو برامج الدعم، وتخصيص و/أو إعادة تخصيص الموارد؛ والمعاملة التفضيلية، والتوظيف والتعيين والترقية للفئات المستهدفة؛ ووضع أهداف رقمية مقرونة بجدول زمني؛ ونظم الأنصبة. وسيتوقف اختيار "تدبير" معين على الظروف التي يجري فيها تطبيق الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 وعلى الهدف المحدد الذي يهدف إلى تحقيقه.
23- إن اعتماد وتنفيذ التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة قد يؤدي إلى مناقشة لمؤهلات وأحقية الفئة أو الأفراد المستهدفين بها، وإلى حجة تساق ضد منح النساء اللاتي يزعم أنهن ذوات مؤهلات أقل الأفضلية على الرجال في مجالات من قبيل السياسة، والتعليم والعمالة. ولما كانت التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة تهدف إلى التعجيل بتحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية، فإن المسائل المتعلقة بالمؤهلات والأحقية، ولا سيما في مجال العمالة في القطاعين العام والخاص، تحتاج إلى استعراضها بعناية من حيث انطوائها على أي تحيز قائـم على أساس نوع الجنس حيث إنها محددة معياريا وثقافيا. وبالنسبة للتعيين أو الاختيار أو الانتخاب لشغل المناصب العامة والسياسية، ثـمـة عوامل أخرى غير المؤهلات والأحقية، بما فيها تطبيق مبادئ العدالة الديمقراطية والاختيار الانتخابي، قد يكون لها أيضاً دور تؤديه.
24- ويلـزم تطبيق الفقرة 1 من المادة 4، مقروءة بالاقتران مع المواد 1، 2، 3، 5 و24، فيما يتعلق بالمواد 6 إلى 16، التي تنص على أن تقوم الدول الأطراف ”باتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة“. وبالتالي، ترى اللجنة أن الدول الأطراف ملزمة باعتماد وتنفيذ تدابير خاصة مؤقتة فيما يتعلق بأي من هذه المواد، إذا أمكن بيان أن هذه التدابير ضرورية وملائمة للتعجيل بتحقيق الهدف الشامل أو المحدد المتمثل في تحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة.

رابعاً – التوصيات الموجهة إلـى الدول الأطراف
25- ينبغي أن تتضمن تقارير الدول الأطراف معلومات عن اعتماد، أو عدم اعتماد، تدابير خاصة مؤقتة وفقا للفقرة 1 من المادة 4، من الاتفاقية، ويفضل أن تلتزم الدول الأطراف بمصطلح "التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة"، لتفادي الخلط.
26- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تميز بوضوح بين التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة التي تهدف إلى التعجيل بتحقيق هدف محدد، يتمثل في المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة، وغير ذلك من السياسات الاجتماعية العامة المعتمدة والمنفذة لتحسين حالة المرأة والطفلة. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تراعي أنه ما كل التدابير التي يحتمل أن تكون مؤاتية للمرأة، أو ستكون كذلك يمكن أن تعتبر تدابير خاصة مؤقتة.
27- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تحلل ظروف حالة المرأة في جميع مجالات الحياة، فضلا عن المجال المحدد المستهدف، عند تطبيقها للتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة للتعجيل في تحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة. وينبغي لها أن تقيِّم أثر التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة المحتمـل فيما يتعلق بهدف معين في إطار ظروفها الوطنية، وأن تعتمد تلك التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة التي ترى أنها الأكثر ملاءمة للتعجيل بتحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة.
28- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن توضح أسباب تفضيل أحد أنواع التدابير على الآخر. وينبغي أن يشمل تبرير تطبيق هذه التدابير وصفا للحالة الحياتية الفعلية للمرأة، بما في ذلك الظروف والتأثيرات التي تحدد شكل حياتها وفرصها - أو فيما يخص فئة محددة من النساء اللاتي يعانين من التمييز المتعدد الأشكـال - والتي تنوي الدولة الطرف تحسين وضعهـا بشكل معجل بتطبيق هذه التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة. وفي الوقت نفسه، ينبغي توضيح العلاقة بين هذه التدابير والتدابير والجهود العامة الرامية إلى تحسين وضع المرأة.
29- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تفسيرات ملائمة فيما يتعلق بأي حالات لا تعتمد فيها تدابير خاصة مؤقتة. ولا يجوز تبرير هذه الحالات بمجرد تأكيد انعدام الحيلة، أو بتفسير التقاعس بالإشارة إلى قوى سوقية أو سياسية معينة، من قبيل تلك المتأصلة في القطاع الخاص، والمنظمات الخاصة أو الأحزاب السياسية. واللجنة تُذكِّر الدول الأطراف بأن المادة 2 من الاتفاقية، التي يلزم أن تُقرأ بالاقتران مع جميع المواد الأخرى، تفرض المساءلة على الدولة الطرف فيما يتعلق بتصرفات هذه الجهات الفاعلة.
30- ويجوز للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقارير عن التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة في إطار عدة مواد. فالدول الأطراف مدعوة بموجب المادة 2 إلى تقديم تقارير عن الأساس القانوني أو غيره من الأسس التي تستند إليها هذه التدابير، وتبريرها لاختيار نهج معين. والدول الأطراف مدعوة كذلك إلى إعطاء تفاصيل عن أي تشريعات تتعلق بالتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة، وبصفة خاصة ما إذا كانت هذه التشريعات تنص على الطابع الإلزامي أو الطوعي للتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة.
31- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تدرج، في دساتيرها أو في تشريعاتها الوطنية، أحكاما تسمح باعتماد تدابير خاصة مؤقتة. واللجنة تذكر الدول الأطراف بأن تشريعات، من قبيل قوانين مناهضة التمييز الشاملة أو قوانين المساواة في الفرص أو الأوامر التنفيذية المتعلقة بمساواة المرأة، يمكن أن توفر إرشادا بشأن نوع التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة التي ينبغي تطبيقها لتحقيق هدف أو أهداف منصوص عليها في مجالات معينة. وهذا الإرشاد يمكن أيضاً أن يتضمنه تشريع محدد بشأن العمالة أو التعليم. وينبغي للتشريعات ذات الصلة المتعلقة بعدم التمييز، والتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة، أن تشمل الجهات الفاعلة الحكومية، فضلا عن المنظمات والمؤسسات الخاصة.
32- وتوجه اللجنة نظر الدول الأطراف إلى الحقيقة المتمثلة في أن التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة يمكن أن تبنى أيضاً على مراسيم، و/أو أوامر توجيهية خاصة بالسياسات العامة و/أو مبادئ توجيهية إدارية تضعها وتعتمدها السلطات التنفيذية الوطنية أو الإقليمية أو المحلية التابعة للحكومة، لتغطية قطاعي العمالة العامة والتعليم. ويجوز أن تشمل هذه التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة الخدمة المدنية، وميدان الأنشطة السياسية وقطاعي التعليم الخاص والعمالة. وتوجه اللجنة كذلك نظر الدول الأطراف، إلى الحقيقة المتمثلة في أن هذه التدابير يجوز أن يجري التفاوض بشأنها أيضاً بين الشركاء الاجتماعيين لقطاع العمالة العام أو الخاص أو أن تطبق بشكل طوعي من جانب المؤسسات التجارية، أو المنظمات أو المؤسسات العامة أو الخاصة والأحزاب السياسية.
33- وتؤكد اللجنة مجددا أن خطط العمل المتعلقة بالتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة تحتاج إلى أن تصمم وتطبق وتقيَّم في إطار الظروف الوطنية المحددة والمقارنة بالمعلومات الأساسية للطبيعة المحددة للمشكلة التي قصد بهذه التدابير التغلب عليها. وتوصي اللجنة بأن توفر الدول الأطراف في تقاريرها تفاصيل لأية خطط عمل قد تكون موجهة نحو خلق فرص وصول للمرأة، والتغلب على نقص تمثيلها في بعض الميادين، أو إلى إعادة توزيع الموارد والسلطة في مجالات معينة، و/أو إلى بدء تغيير مؤسسي للقضاء على التمييز السابق أو الحالي، والتعجيل بتحقيق المساواة الفعلية. وينبغي للتقارير أيضاً أن توضح ما إذا كانت خطط العمل هذه تشمل آثارا جانبية سيئة محتملة غير مقصودة لهذه التدابير، فضلا عن الإجراءات الممكنة لحماية المرأة منها. وينبغـي أن تورد الدول الأطراف في تقاريرها نتائج التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة وتقيـِّـم أسباب احتمال أي فشـل لهذه التدابير.
34- والدول الأطراف مدعوة بموجب المادة 3 إلى تقديم تقارير عن المؤسسة (أو المؤسسات) المسؤولة عن تصميم وتنفيذ ورصد وتقييم وإنفاذ هذه التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة. ويجور أن تكون هذه المسؤولية مخولة لمؤسسات وطنية قائمة أو معتزمة، من قبيل وزارات شؤون المرأة، أو إدارات شؤون المرأة التابعة لوزارات أو لمكاتب رئاسية، أو أمناء مظالم، أو محاكم أو غير ذلك من الكيانات ذات الطابع العام أو الخاص، والتي تتمثل ولايتها المطلوبة في تصميم برامج محددة، ورصد تنفيذها، وتقييم أثرها ونتائجها. وتوصي اللجنة بأن تضمن الدول الأطراف أن يكون للمرأة بصفة عامة، والفئات النسائية المتضررة بصفة خاصة، دور في تصميم وتنفيذ وتقييم هذه البرامج. ويوصى بصفة خاصة، بالتعاون والتشاور مع المجتمع المدني والمنظمات غير الحكومية الممثلة لمختلف فئات المرأة.
35- وتوجه اللجنة النظر إلى توصيتها العامة رقم 9، بشأن البيانات الإحصائية المتعلقة بحالة المرأة، وتكرر تأكيدها، وتوصي بأن توفر الدول الأطراف بيانات إحصائية مصنفة وفقاً لنوع الجنس، لكي يتسنى قياس مدى إحراز تقدم نحو تحقيق المساواة الفعلية أو الموضوعية للمرأة، ومدى فعالية التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة.
36- وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تقدم تقاريرها عن نوع التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة المتخذة في ميادين محددة بموجب المادة (المواد) ذات الصلة من الاتفاقية. وينبغي أن يشمل الإبلاغ بموجب المادة (المواد) ذات الصلة، إشارة إلى الأهداف والإنجازات المستهدفة المحددة، والجداول الزمنية، والأسباب المتعلقة باختيار تدابير معينة، والخطوات المتخذة لتمكين النساء من الوصول إلى هذه التدابير، والمؤسسة المسؤولة عن رصد التنفيذ والتقدم. ومطلوب من الدول الأطراف أيضاً، أن تذكر عدد النساء المتأثرات بتدبير ما، والعدد الذي سيكتسب فرصة للوصول والمشاركة في ميدان معين بسبب تدبير خاص مؤقت ما، أو كمية الموارد والسلطة التي تهدف إلى إعادة توزيعها إلى عدد معين من النساء، وفي أي إطار زمني.
37- وتؤكد اللجنة مجددا أن توصياتها العامة رقم 5 و 8 و23، التي أوصت فيها بتطبيق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة في ميادين التعليم، والاقتصاد، والسياسة، والعمالة، وفي مجال عمل الممثلات لحكوماتهن على الصعيد الدولي، والمشاركات في أعمال المنظمات الدولية، وفي مجال الحياة السياسية والحياة العامة. وينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تكثف في حدود ظروفها الوطنية هذه الجهود، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بجميع أوجه التعليم على جميع الصعد فضلا عن جميع أوجه وصعد التدريب والعمالة والتمثيل في الحياة العامة والحياة السياسية. وتشير اللجنة إلى أنه في جميع الحالات، ولا سيما في مجال الصحة، ينبغي للدول الأطراف أن تميز بعناية في كل ميدان بين التدابير ذات الطابع الجاري والدائم، وتلك التي لها طابع مؤقت.
38- وتذكِّر اللجنة الدول الأطراف بأنه ينبغي اعتماد التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة للتعجيل بتعديل الممارسات الثقافية والمواقف النمطية المقولبة وأنواع السلوك التي تميز ضد المرأة أو تعمل لغير صالحها والقضاء على كل ذلك. وينبغي للتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة أيضاً أن تنفذ في مجالات الائتمان والقروض، والرياضة، والثقافة، والترفيه، والوعي القانوني. وحيثما كان ذلك ضروريا، ينبغي لهذه التدابير أن توجه نحو النساء الخاضعات للتمييز المتعدد الأشكال، بما في ذلك المرأة الريفية.
39- وبالرغم من أن تطبيق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة قد لا يكون ممكنا في إطار جميع مواد الاتفاقية، توصي اللجنة بأن ينظر في اعتمادها وقتما ينطوي الأمر على مسائل تعجيل توفير فرص الوصول للمشاركة على قدم المساواة من ناحية وتعجيل إعادة توزيع السلطة والموارد من الناحية الأخرى، وكذلك حيثما أمكن إظهار أن هذه التدابير ستكون ضرورية وأكثر ما تكون ملاءمة تحت الظروف السائدة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة HRI/GEN/1/Rev.8.
1- قد يحدث التمييز غير المباشر ضد المرأة عندما تبنى القوانين والسياسات العامة والبرامج على معايير محايدة بالنسبة لنوع الجنس في ظاهرها في حين أنها يكون لها أثر سـيـئ على المرأة عند تطبيقها فعليا. والقوانين والسياسات العامة والبرامج المحايدة بالنسبة لنوع الجنس قد تـديـم عن غير قصد نتائج التمييز الـذي حدث في الماضي. وقد تكون مصاغة، بسبب عدم الانتباه، على نموذج الأساليب الحياتية للذكر وبالتالي لا تأخذ في الاعتبار نواحي خبرات حياتية للمرأة والتي قد تختلف عن تلك الخاصة بالرجل. وقد توجد هذه الفروق بسبب التوقعات والمواقف وأنواع السلوك النمطية المقولبة الموجهة نحو المرأة والمبنية على الفروق البيولوجية بين المرأة والرجل. وقد توجد أيضاً بسبب ما هو قائم بصفة عامة من إخضاع الرجل للمرأة.
2- "… ويعرَّف نوع الجنس بأنه المعاني الاجتماعية المضفاة على الفروق البيولوجية المتصلة بنوع الجنس. وهو مقولة عقائدية وثقافية أساسية ولكنها تتردد أيضاً في عالم الممارسات المادية، وتؤثر بالتالي على نتائج هذه الممارسات. كما أنها تؤثر في توزيع الموارد والثروة والعمل وصنع القرار والنفوذ السياسي والتمتع بالحقوق والمزايا سواء في إطار الأسرة أو في الحياة العامة. ورغم الاختلافات عبر الثقافات وعلى مر الزمن فإن العلاقات الجنسانية تنطوي في أرجاء العالم على عدم الاتساق في النفوذ بين الرجل والمرأة كصفة سائدة. وهكذا يكون نوع الجنس مثل العوامل الأخرى المؤدية إلى تكوين طبقات شأنه في ذلك شأن العنصر والطبقة والأصل العرقي والتوجه الجنسي والسن. وهو يساعدنا على فهم التركيب الاجتماعي للكيانات الجنسانية وهيكل القوة غير المتكافئ الذي يكمن وراء العلاقة بين الجنسين". الدراسة الاستقصائية العالمية لعام 1999، عن دور المرأة في التنمية، الأمم المتحدة، نيويورك، 1999، ص 9.
3- انظر على سبيل المثال الاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز العنصري التي تضع تدابير خاصة مؤقتة. وتبيــن ممارسات الهيئات المعنية برصد المعاهدات بما فيها اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز العنصري، ولجنة الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، واللجنة المعنية بحقوق الإنسان أن هذه الهيئات تنظـر في تطبيـق التدابير الخاصة المؤقتـة بوصفها تدابير إلزاميـة لتحقيق أغـراض المعاهدات المعنيـة. والاتفاقيات المعتمدة تحت رعاية منظمة العمل الدولية، ومختلف الوثائق الصادرة عن منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة تنص صراحة أو ضمنا على هذه التدابير. وقد نظرت اللجنة الفرعية المعنية بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان في هذه المسألة وعيّنت مقررا خاصا لإعداد تقارير لتنظر فيها وتتخذ إجراء بشأنها. واستعرضت لجنـة وضـع المـرأة استخدام التدابير الخاصة المؤقتـة في عام 1992. وتتضمن الوثائق التي تمخضت عنها مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة العالمية المعنية بالمرأة بما فيها منهاج العمل لعام 1995 الصادر عن المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة واستعراض المتابعة لعام 2000، إشارات إلـى العمل الإيجابي بوصفه أداة لتحقيق المساواة الفعلية. ويوفر استعمال الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة للتدابير الخاصة المؤقتة مثالا عمليا في مجال عمالة المرأة، بما في ذلك من خلال إصدار التعليمات الإدارية بشأن التوظيف والترقية والتنسيب للمرأة في الأمانة العامة. وتهدف هذه التدابير إلى تحقيق هدف ال‍ 50/50 بالنسبة لتوزيع الجنسين في جميع الرتب وخاصة في المستويات العليا.
4- مصطلح "العمل الإيجابي" مستخدم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفي عدد من وثائق الأمم المتحدة، بينما يستخدم مصطلح "الإجراءات الإيجابية" حاليا على نطاق واسع في أوروبا وكذلك في الكثير من وثائق الأمم المتحدة. ومع ذلك فمصطلح "الإجراءات الإيجابية" يستخدم بمعنى مختلف آخر في قانون حقوق الإنسان الدولي لوصف "إجراء الدولة الإيجابي" (التزام دولة ما ببدء إجراء مقارنا بالتزام الدولة بعدم اتخاذ إجراء)، وذلك فمصطلح "الإجراءات الإيجابية" غامض من حيث أن معناه ليس مقصورا على التدابير الخاصة المؤقتة على النحو المفهوم من الفقرة 1 من المادة 4 من الاتفاقية. أما مصطلحي "التمييز العكسي" أو "التمييز الإيجابي" فينتقدهما الكثير من المعلقين بوصفهما غير ملائمين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
التحفظات على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة كما هو الحال في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من أثيوبيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة 



[الأصـــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــة]
[10 أيلول/سبتمبر 1981]تحفظ
لا تعتبر إثيوبيا الاشتراكية نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الأرجنتين فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة 
**


[الأصــــل: بالاسبانيـــــــــة]
[15 تمـــوز/يوليــه 1985]تحفظ
تعلن حكومة الأرجنتين أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الأردن فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــل: بالعربيــــــــة]
[1 تمــوز/يوليـه 1992]تحفظات
لا يعتبر الأردن نفسه ملزما بالأحكام التالية:
(أ) الفقرة 2 من المادة 9؛
(ب) الفقرة 4 من المادة 15 (تبعية سكن المرأة مع زوجها)؛
(ج) الفقرة الفرعية 1 (ج) من المادة 16، (فيما يتصل بالحقوق الناجمة عن فسخ الزواج بالنسبة للنفقة والتعويض)؛
(د) الفقرتان الفرعيتان 1 (د) و (ز) من المادة 16.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من أسبانيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــــــــــــل: بـالاسبـانيــــة]
[5 كانون الثاني/ينايــر 1984]إعــلان
تصديق إسبانيا على الاتفاقية لا يمس الأحكام الدستورية المتعلقة بوراثة التاج الأسباني.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من استراليا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــة]
[28 تمــوز/يوليــه 1983]إعــلان
النظام في استراليا نظام دستوري اتحادي تتقاسم فيه السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية أو تتوزع بين الكومنولث والولايات المكونة له. وفي جميع أنحاء استراليا، ستقوم ولايات الكومنولث وأقاليمه بتنفيذ الاتفاقية بحيث تراعي كل منها ما لها من سلطات دستورية وما هنالك من ترتيبات تتعلق بممارسة هذه السلطات.
تحفظات
تعلن حكومة استراليا أن إجازة الأمومة المدفوعة الأجر متاحة لمعظم النساء اللاتي تستخدمهن حكومة الكومنولث وحكومتا نيو ساوث ويلز وفيكتوريا. وتتوفر إجازة أمومة غير مدفوعة الأجر لسائر النساء اللاتي يعملن في ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز وغيرها من الولايات في ظل الأحكام الخاصة بالصناعة والسارية في الاتـــحاد وفي الولايات. أما النساء اللاتي يُعلن أولادهن بمفردهن فيتمتعن بمزايا الضمان الاجتماعي رهنا بالتحقق من دخولهن.
وتبلغ حكومة استراليا بأنها ليست في الوقت الحالي في موقف يسمح لها باتخاذ التدابير التي تشترطها الفقرة الفرعية (ب) من الفقرة (2) من المادة 11 التي تنص على إدخال نظام إجازة الأمومة المدفوعة الأجر أو ذات المزايا الاجتماعية المشابهة في جميع أنحاء استراليا.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من اسرائيل فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة*  


*[الأصــــــــــــل: بـالانكليزيــــــــــــة]*
*[3 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1991]**تحفظات*
*تعرب دولة إسرائيل، بموجب هذا النص، عن تحفظها فيما يتعلق بالمادة 7 (ب) من الاتفاقية، وذلك بخصوص تعيين النساء قاضيات في المحاكم الدينية حيث تحرم ذلك قوانين أي من الطوائف الدينية في إسرائيل. وفيما عدا ذلك، تنفذ هذه المادة المذكورة تماما في إسرائيل، بالنظر إلى أن المرأة تشارك بدور بارز في جميع جوانب الحياة العامة.*
*وتعرب دولة إسرائيل، بموجب هذا النص، عن تحفظها فيما يتعلق بالمادة 16 من الاتفاقية، من حيث أن قوانين الأحوال الشخصية الملزمة لمختلف الطوائف الدينية في إسرائيل لا تتوافق مع أحكام تلك المادة.*
*إعــلان*
*وفقا للفقرة 2 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، تعلن دولة إسرائيل، بموجب هذا النص، أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من تلك المادة.*
*_______________________*
*- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ألمانيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[10 تمـوز/يوليـه 1985]إعــلان
إن حق الشعوب في تقرير المصير، على النحو الوارد في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وفي العهدين الدوليين المؤرخين في 19 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1966، ينطبق على جميع الشعوب وليس فقط على أولئك الذين يعيشون “تحت السيطرة الأجنبية والاستعمارية والاحتلال الأجنبي”. وبذلك فإن جميع الشعوب تتمتع بحق غير قابل للتصرف في أن تقرر مركزها السياسي بحرية، وفي أن تواصل، بحرية، تنميتها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية. وإن جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية لن تستطيع أن تسلم بالصحة القانونية لتفسير لحق تقرير المصير يتناقض مع نصوص ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والعهدين الدوليين المؤرخين في 19 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1966، الخاصين بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية وبالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وهي نصوص لا لبس في صياغتها. وسوف تفسر جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية الفقرة الحادية عشرة من الديباجة وفقا لذلك.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من أندونيسيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[13 أيلول/سبتمبر 1984]تحفظ
إن حكومة جمهورية إندونيسيا لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، وموقفها هو أن أي منازعة تتعلق بتفسير الاتفاقيــــــة أو تطبيقها لا يمكن أن تعرض على التحكيم أو على محكمـــة العدل الدولية إلا بموافقة جميع الأطراف في المنازعة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من آيرالندا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[23 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1985]تحفظات
المادة 13، الفقرتان الفرعيتان (ب) و (ج)
إن مسألة تكميل ضمان المساواة، الواردة في الدستور الأيرلندي، بتشريع خاص ينظم إمكانية الوصول إلى الائتمانات المالية والخدمات الأخرى والأنشطة الترفيهية، حيثما يقوم بتوفير ذلك أفراد أو منظمات أو مؤسسات، هي مسألة قيد النظر. وتحتفظ أيرلندا، في الوقت الحالي، بحقها في اعتبار القوانين والتدابير النافذة لديها في هذا المجال مناسبة لتحقيق مقاصد الاتفاقية في أيرلندا.
المادة 16، الفقرتان الفرعيتان 1 (د) و (و)
ترى أيرلندا أن تحقيق مقاصد الاتفاقية في أيرلندا لا يستلزم أن يُحكم للرجل، هو أيضا، بالحقوق التي يمنحها القانون للمرأة فيما يتعلق بالوصاية على الأطفال المولودين خارج نطاق الزوجية وتبنيهم وحضانتهم، وتحتفظ بحق تنفيذ الاتفاقية وفقا لهذا المفهوم.
المادة 11، الفقرة 1، والمادة 13 (أ)
تحتفظ أيرلندا بالحق في أن ترى في قانون عدم التمييز (المتعلق بالأجور) لعام 1974، وقانون المساواة في التوظيف لعام 1977، وغيرهما من التدابير المتخذة تنفيذا لمعايير الجماعة الاقتصادية الأوروبية بشأن التوظيف والأجور، تنفيذا كافيا للفقرات الفرعية (ب)، و (ج)، و (د) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 11.
وتحتفظ أيرلندا بحقها في أن تُبقي في الوقت الراهن على أحكام التشريع الأيرلندي السارية في مجال الضمان الاجتماعي التي هي في صالح المرأة أكثر من الرجل.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من إيطاليا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[17 تموز/يوليه 1980]تحفظ
تحتفظ إيطاليا، عند إيداع صك التصديق، بحق ممارسة الخيار الذي تنص عليه المادة 19 من اتفاقية فيينا بشأن قانون المعاهدات المؤرخة 23 أيار/مايو 1969.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من باكستان فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[17 تموز/يوليه 1980]إعــلان
انضمام حكومة جمهورية باكستان الإسلامية إلى هذه الاتفاقية مرهون بأحكام دستور جمهورية باكستان الإسلامية.
تحفظ
تعلن حكومة جمهورية باكستان الإسلامية أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من البرازيل فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[1 شباط/فبرايــر 1984]تحفظ
لا تعتبر البرازيل نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من بلجيكا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالفـرنسيــــــة]
[3 تمــوز/يوليـــة 1985]تحفظات
الفقرتان 2 و 3 من المادة 15
لا يؤثر تطبيق الفقرتين 2 و 3 من المادة 15 في صحة الأحكام المؤقتة الصادرة فيما يتعلق بالأزواج من الرجال والنساء، الذين تزوجوا قبل سريان مفعول القانون المؤرخ في 14 تموز/يوليه 1976 والخاص بالواجبات والحقوق المتبادلة للزوج والزوجة وعقد زواجهما، وذلك حيث يكونان قد أعلنا، طبقا للخيار المتاح لهما بموجب ذلك القانون، عن تمسكهما بعقد زواجهما السابق في جملته.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من بنغلاديش فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[6 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1984]تحفظ
لا تعتبر حكومة جمهورية بنغلاديش الشعبية نفسها ملزمة بأحكام المادة 2، والفقرة الفرعية (ج) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16، لتعارضهما مع الشريعة المستندة إلى القرآن الكريم والسنة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من تايلند فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[9 آب/أغسطس 1985]إعــلان
تود حكومة تايلند الملكية أن تعبر عن فهمها الذي مفاده أن غرضي الاتفاقية يتمثلان في القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة ومنح المساواة أمام القانون لكل شخص سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة، وأن هذين الغرضين يتفقان مع المبادئ التي ينص عليها دستور مملكة تايلند.
تحفظ
لا تعتبر حكومــة تايلنــد الملكيــة نفسهـا ملزمـة بأحكام الفقرة [...] من المادة 16 والفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من تركيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[20 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1985]تحفظات
تحفظات حكومة جمهورية تركيا بشأن مواد الاتفاقية التي تتناول العلاقات الأسرية والتي لا تتفق تماما مع أحكام القانون المدني التركي، وعلى وجه الخصوص، الفقرتان 2 و 4 من المادة 15، والفقرات الفرعية (ج) و (د) و (و) و (ز) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16، وكذلك بشأن الفقرة 1 من المادة 29. وعملا بالفقرة 2 من المادة 29، لا تعتبر حكومة جمهورية تركيا نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من تلك المادة.
إعــلان
إن الفقرة 1 من المادة 9 من الاتفاقية لا تتعارض مع أحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 5 والمادتين 15 و 17 من قانون الجنسية التركي فيما يتصل بالحصول على الجنسية، نظرا لأن الغرض من تلك الأحكام المنظمة لاكتساب الجنسية عن طريق الزواج هو الحيلولة دون أن يكون الشخص عديم الجنسية.
تحفظ
[…] يستمر سريان التحفظ والإعلان اللذين قامت حكومة تركيا بتقديمهما بشأن الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 والفقرة 1 من المادة 9 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، عند التوقيع وإقرار التصديق على الاتفاقية، على التوالي.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ترينيداد وتوباغو فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[12 كانون الثاني/يناير 1990]تحفظ
تعلن جمهورية ترينيداد وتوباغو أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالمادة 29 (1) من الاتفاقية المذكورة، فيما يتعلق بتسوية النزاعات.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من تونس فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصــــــــــل: بالعربيــــــــة]
[20 أيلول/سبتمبر 1985]إعــلان عام
تعلن الحكومة التونسية أنها لن تتخذ أي قرار تنظيمي أو تشريعي طبقا لمقتضيات هذه الاتفاقية من شأنه أن يخالف أحكام الفصل الأول من الدستور التونسي.
إعلان بشأن الفقرة 4 من المادة 15
طبقا لأحكام اتفاقية فيينا لقانون المعاهدات المؤرخة 23 أيار/ مايو 1969، تؤكد الحكومة التونسية على أن مقتضيات الفقرة 4 من المادة 15 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، وخاصة منها ما يتعلق بحق المرأة في اختيار مكان الإقامة ومحل السكنى، يجب ألا تؤول على نحو مخالف لأحكام قانون الأحوال الشخصية بهذا الخصوص والمنصوص عليها بالفصلين 23 و 61 من القانون.
تحفظات
الفقرة 2 من المادة 9
تبدي الحكومــــــة التونسية تحفظا بشأن الأحـــــــــــكام الواردة في الفقرة 2 من المادة 9 من الاتفاقية والتي يجب ألا تتعارض مع أحكام الفصل السادس من قانون الجنسية التونسي.
الفقرات 1 (ج) و (د) و (و) و (ز) و (ح) من المادة 16
تعتبر الحكومة التونسية نفسها غير ملزمة بالفقرات 1 (ج) و (د) و (و) من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية، كما تعلن أن الفقرتين 1 (ز) و (ح) من نفس المادة ينبغي ألا تتعارضا مع الأحكام الواردة في قانون الأحوال الشخصية بشأن منح اللقب العائلي للأطفال واكتساب الملكية عن طريق الوراثة.
الفقرة 1 من المادة 29
تعلن الحكومــــــة التونسية، وفقا لمقتضيات الفقرة 2 من المادة 29 من هذه الاتفاقية، عدم التزامها بأحكام الفقرة 1 من نفس المادة والتي تنص على أن أي خلاف ينشأ بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف حول تفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية ولا يسوى عن طريق المفاوضات يجب أن يعرض على محكمة العدل الدولية، وذلك بناء على طلب واحدة من هذه الدول.
وتعتبر الحكومة التونسية أن مثل هذه الخلافات ينبغي ألا تعرض على التحكيم أو على محكمة العدل الدولية للنظر فيها إلا برضا كل أطراف النزاع.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من جاميكا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[19 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1984]تحفظ
تعلن حكومة جامايكا أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الجزائر فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـل: بالفرنسيــــــة]
[22 أيار/مايو 1996]تحفظات
المادة 2:
تُعلن حكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطية الشعبية أنها على استعداد لتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة بشرط عدم تعارضها مع أحكام قانون الأسرة الجزائري.
المادة 9، الفقرة 2:
تود حكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطية الشعبية أن تعرب عن تحفظاتها بشأن أحكام الفقرة 2 من المادة 9 التي تتنافى مع أحكام قانون الجنسية الجزائري وقانون الأسرة الجزائري.
فقانون الجنسية الجزائري لا يسمح للطفل باكتساب جنسية الأم إلا متى:
- كان الأب غير معروف أو عديم الجنسية؛
- كان الطفل قد ولد في الجزائر لأم جزائرية وأب أجنبي ولد في الجزائر.
وعلاوة على ذلك، بموجب المادة 26 من قانون الجنسية الجزائري، يجوز للطفل الذي يولد في الجزائر لأم جزائرية وأب أجنبي لم يولد على الأرض الجزائرية، أن يكتسب جنسية الأم بشرط عدم اعتراض وزارة العدل على ذلك.
وتنص المادة 41 من قانون الأسرة الجزائري على انتساب الطفل لأبيه من خلال الزواج الشرعي.
وتنص المادة 43 من ذلك القانون على أن “الطفل ينتسب إلى أبيه إذا ولد في غضون الأشهر العشرة التي تعقب تاريخ انفصال الأب عن الزوجة أو تاريخ وفاته”.
المادة 15، الفقرة 4:
تعلن حكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطية الشعبية أن أحكام الفقرة 4 من المادة 15، المتعلقة بحق المرأة في اختيار مكان إقامتها وسكنها، ينبغي ألا تفسر على نحو يتعارض مع أحكام الفصل 4 (المادة 37) من قانون الأسرة الجزائري.
المادة 16:
تعلن حكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطية الشعبية أن أحكام المادة 16 المتعلقة بتساوي حقوق الرجل والمرأة في جميع الأمور التي لها صلة بالزواج، أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه على السواء، ينبغي ألا تتعارض مع أحكام قانون الأسرة الجزائري.
المادة 29:
إن حكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطية الشعبية لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29، التي تنص على أن أي خلاف ينشأ بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف حول تفسير أو تطبيق الاتفاقية، ولا يسوى عن طريق المفاوضات، يعرض، بناء على طلب واحدة من هذه الدول، للتحكيم أو على محكمة العدل الدولية.
فحكومة جمهورية الجزائر الديمقراطيــــــــــة الشعبية ترى أنه لا يمكن عرض أي خلاف من هذا القبيل للتحكيم أو إحالته إلى محكمة العدل الدولية إلا بموافقة جميع أطراف النزاع.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من جزر البهاما فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالانكليزيــــــة]
[6 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر1993]تحفظ
لا تعتبر حكومة كومنولث جزر البهاما نفسها ملزمة بأحكام المادة 2 (أ) والفقرة 2 من المادة 9، والفقرة 1 (ح) من المادة 16، [و] الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الجماهيرية العربية الليبية فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــل: بالعربيــــــة]
[5 تموز/يوليه 1995]تحفظات
1 - يتم تطبيق المادة 2 من الاتفاقية مع مراعاة الأحكام القطعية للشريعة الإسلامية المتعلقة بتحديد أنصبة الورثة في تركة الشخص المتوفى أنثى كان أم ذكرا.
2 - يتم تطبيق الفقرتين الفرعيتين (ج) و (د) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية دون المساس بأية حقوق تكفلها الشريعة الإسلامية للمرأة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من جمهورية كوريا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــــــــــــة]
[27 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1984]تحفظات
إن حكومة جمهورية كوريا لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بأحكام المادة 9 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة الصادرة عام 1979.
وقد اضطلعت حكومة جمهورية كوريا مؤخرا، واضعة في اعتبارها المبادئ الأساسية الواردة في الاتفاقية، بإنشاء هيئة رفاه المرأة وأنشطتها الاجتماعية. وسيجري قريبا إنشاء لجنة برئاسة رئيس الوزراء للنظر في السياسات العامة المتعلقة بالمرأة وتنسيقها.
وستواصل حكومة جمهورية كوريا جهودها لاتخاذ مزيد من التدابير المتمشية مع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية.
إن حكومة جمهورية كوريا، وقد درست الاتفاقية المذكورة، تصدق بموجب هذا النص على هذه الاتفاقية، وتعتبر نفسها غير ملزمة بأحكام المادة 9 والفقرات الفرعية [...] (ز) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من جمهورية كوريا الشعبية الديمقراطية فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــة]
[27 شباط/فبراير 2001]تحفظ
لا تعتبر حكومة جمهورية كوريا الشعبية الديمقراطية نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة (و) من المادة 2، والفقرة 2 من المادة 9، والفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من السلفادور فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــل: بالاســـــــبانيـــة]
[19 آب/أغسطس1981]تحفظ
أبدت حكومة السلفادور تحفظا بشأن تطبيق أحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من سنغافورة فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــة]
[5 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1995]تحفــظات
بالنظر إلى تعدد الأعراق والأديان في مجتمع سنغافورة، والحاجة إلى احترام حرية الأقليات في ممارسة قوانينها الدينية والشخصية، تحتفظ جمهورية سنغافورة بحقها في عدم تطبيق أحكام المادتين 2 و 16 حيث يكون الامتثال لهذه الأحكام متعارضا مع قوانينها الدينية والشخصية.
فسنغافورة، من الناحية الجغرافية، من أصغر البلدان المستقلة في العالم ومن أكثرها كثافة بالسكان. ولذلك تحتفظ جمهورية سنغافورة بحقها في تطبيق القوانين والشروط التي تنظم الدخول إلى أراضيها والإقامة والعمل فيها ومغادرتها بالنسبة للذين لا يتمتعون بالحق، بموجب قوانين سنغافورة، في دخول سنغافورة والبقاء فيها إلى أجل غير محدود وفي منح الجنسية وحيازتها وفقدانها بالنسبة للنساء اللواتي اكتسبن هذه الجنسية عن طريق الزواج وبالنسبة للأطفال المولودين خارج سنغافورة.
وتفسر سنغافورة الفقرة 1 من المادة 11 على ضـــوء أحكــام الفقرة 2 من المادة 4 من حيث أنها لا تستبعد فرض حظر أو قيود أو شروط على استخدام المرأة في مجالات معينة، أو على العمل الذي تقوم به حيث يعتبر هذا ضروريا أو مستحسنا لحماية صحة المرأة وسلامتها أو صحة الجنين الإنساني وسلامته، بما في ذلك الحظر أو القيود أو الشروط المفروضة بموجب التزامات دولية أخرى مترتبة على سنغافورة، كما تـــــرى أن سن تشـــــريع فيما يتعلق بالمادة 11 غيــر ضــروري بالنسبة لأقليــة النساء اللواتي لا ينطبق عليهن تشريع العمل المعمول به في سنغافورة.
وتعلن جمهورية سنغافورة، عملا بالفقرة 2 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، أنها لن تكون ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة المذكورة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من سويسرا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــل: بالفرنسيـــة]
[27 آذار/مارس 1997]تحفظات
المادة 7 (ب):
لا تمس الأحكام المذكورة بالتشريع العسكري السويسري الذي يحظر على المرأة أن تقوم بمهام تنطوي على نزاع مسلح، باستثناء حالة الدفاع عن النفس.
الفقرة الفرعية 1 (ز) من المادة 16:
تُطبق الأحكام المذكورة مع مراعاة القوانين بشأن اسم الأسرة (القانون المدني، المادة 160 والمادة 8 (أ)، الباب الختامي).
الفقرة 2 من المادة 15، والفقرة الفرعية 1 (ح) من المادة 16:
تطبق الأحكام المذكورة مع مراعاة عدة أحكام مؤقتة من نظام الزوجية (القانون المدني، المادتان 9 (ه) و 10، الباب الختامي).
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من شيلي فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــل: بالاسبانيـــة]
[17 تموز/يوليه 1980]إعلان
وقعت حكومة شيلي على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، اعتبارا للخطوات الهامة التي تمثلها هذه الوثيقة، لا فقط من منظور القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بل كذلك من منظور إدماجها الكامل والدائم في المجتمع في كنف المساواة.
على أن الحكومة ترى من واجبها بيان أن بعض أحكام الاتفاقية لا تتماشى تماما مع التشريع الشيلي الراهن.
وفي الوقت ذاته، تبلغ الحكومة عن إنشاء لجنة لدراسة وإصلاح القانون المدني، معروضة عليها الآن مقترحات مختلفة لتعديل جملة أمور، منها الأحكام التي لا تتفق تماما مع نص الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الصين فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــــــــــــل: بالصينيـــــــــــــة]
[4 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1980]تحفـظ
لا تعتبر جمهورية الصين الشعبية نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من العراق فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــل: بالعربيــــــــــــــة]
[13 آب/أغسطس 1986]تحفــظات
1 - لا يعني قبول هذه الاتفاقية والانضمام إليها أن جمهورية العراق ملزمة بأحكام الفقرتين الفرعيتين (و) و (ز) من المادة 2. أو الفقرتين 1 و 2 من المادة 9، أو المادة 16 من الاتفاقية. ولا تخل التحفظات المبداة على هذه المادة الأخيرة بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية التي تمنح المرأة حقوقا معادلة لحقوق زوجها من أجل ضمان توازن عادل بينهما. كما يبدي العراق تحفظا على الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من هذه الاتفاقية بشأن مبدأ التحكيم الدولي فيما يتصل بتفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية.
2 - ولا ينطوي هذا القبول ضمنا على أي اعتراف باسرائيل أو الدخول في أية علاقات معها.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من فرنسا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــل: بالفرنسيـــة]
[14 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1983]إعلانات
تُعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أنه لا يجب تفسير المادة 9 من الاتفاقية على أنها تحول دون تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 96 من قانون الجنسية الفرنسي.
[تم عند التصديق تأكيد جميع الإعلانات والتحفظات الأخرى من حيث الجوهر.]
تعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أن ديباجة الاتفاقية، ولا سيما الفقرة الحادية عشرة منها - تتضمن عناصر مثيرة للمناقشة وهي، قطعا، في غير محلها في هذا النص.
وتعلن حكومـة الجمهوريــة الفرنسيـة أن عبـارة "التربيـة العائليـة"، الواردة فــي الفقرة (ب) من المادة 5 من الاتفاقية ينبغي فهمها على أنها تعني التثقيف العام المتعلق بالأسرة، وأن المادة 5 ستطبق، في أي حال، رهنا بالتقيد بالمادة 17 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية وبالمادة 8 من الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية.
وتعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أنه ينبغي عدم تفسير أي من أحكام الاتفاقية على أن له الغلبة على ما في القانون الفرنسي من أحكام هي في صالح المرأة أكثر منها للرجل.
تحفظات
المادة 5 (ب) والفقرة الفرعية (د) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16
1 - تُعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أنه لا يجب تفسير المادة 5 (ب) والفقرة الفرعية (د) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16 على أنهما تستتبعان اشتراك الأبوين في ممارسة السلطة في الحالات التي يُقصر فيها التشريع الفرنسي هذا على واحد منهما فقط.
2 - تُعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أن الفقرة الفرعية (د) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية لا يجب أن تحول دون تطبيق المادة 383 من القانون المدني.
المادة 14
1 - تعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أن الفقرة 2 (ج) من المادة 14 ينبغي أن تفسر على أنها تضمن للمرأة التي تستوفي الشروط المتعلقة بالأسرة أو العمل والمتطلبة في التشريعات الفرنسية فيما يتصل بالمساهمة الشخصية في نظام الضمان الاجتماعي، اكتساب حقوق خاصة بها في إطار هذا النظام.
2 - تعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية أن الفقرة 2 (ح) من المادة 14 من الاتفاقية ينبغي عدم تفسيرها على أنها تعني ضمنا التوفير الفعلي المجاني للخدمات المذكورة في تلك الفقرة.
الفقرة الفرعية (ز) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16
تسجل حكومــة الجمهوريــة الفرنسية تحفظا بشأن الحــق فــي اختيار اسم الأسرة المذكور في الفقرة 1 (ز) من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية.
المادة 29
تعلن حكومة الجمهورية الفرنسية، عملا بالفقرة 2 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، أنها لن تكون ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 29.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من فنزويلا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــل: بالاسبانية]
[2 أيار/مايو 1983]تحفــظ
تبدي فنزويلا تحفظا رسميا فيما يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، حيث أنها لا تقبل التحكيم ولا الولاية القضائية لمحكمة العدل الدولية فيما يتعلق بتسوية المنازعات المتصلة بتفسير هذه الاتفاقية أو تطبيقها.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من فييت نام فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــل: بالفرنسيــــــــة]
[17 شباط/فبراير 1982]تحفــظ
لا تعتبر جمهورية فييت نام الاشتراكية نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من المادة 29 عند تنفيذها لهذه الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من كوبا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالاســــبانيــة]
[17 تموز/يوليه 1980]تحفــظ
تبدي حكومة جمهورية كوبا تحفظا محددا بشأن أحكام المادة 29 من الاتفاقية؛ ذلك أنها ترى أن أية منازعات تنشأ بين الدول الأطراف ينبغي تسويتها عن طريق المفاوضات المباشرة بالسبل الدبلوماسية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الكويت فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــل: بالعربيـــــــــــة]
[2 أيلول/سبتمبر 1994]تحفظات
المادة 7 (أ)
تبدي حكومة الكويت تحفظا على الفقرة أ من المادة 7 نظرا لأن حكم هذه الفقرة يتعارض مع قانون الانتخاب الكويتي الذي قصر حق الترشيح والانتخاب على الذكور دون الإناث.
المادة 9، الفقرة 2
تحتفظ حكومة الكويت بحقها بعدم تطبيق الحكم الوارد في الفقرة 2 من المادة 9 من الاتفاقية وذلك لعدم اتفاقه مع قانون الجنسية الكويتي الذي ينص على تبعية الابن لأبيه في اكتساب الجنسية.
المادة 16، الفقرة 1 (و)
تعلن حكومة دولة الكويت أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملتزمة بالحكم الوارد في الفقرة الفرعية 1 (و) من المادة 16 وذلك لتعارضه مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية التي هي الدين الرسمي للدولة.
المادة 29، الفقرة 1
تعلن حكومة دولة الكويت أنها غير ملتزمة بتطبيق الحكم الوارد في الفقرة 1 من المادة 29.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من لبنان فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــــل: بالفرنسيـــــــة]
[21 نيسان/أبريل 1997]تحفظات
تقدم حكومة الجمهورية اللبنانية تحفظات بشأن المادة 9، الفقرة 2 والمادة 16، الفقرة 1 (ج) و (د) و (و) و (ز) (بشأن الحق في اختيار اسم الأسرة).
ووفقا للفقرة 2 من المادة 29، تعلن حكومة الجمهورية اللبنانية أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من لكسمبرغ فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــل: بالفرنســــــية]
[2 شباط/فبراير 1989]تحفظات
(أ) لا يؤثر تطبيق المادة 7 على سريان المادة الواردة في دستورنا والتي تتعلق بالانتقال الوراثي لتاج دوقية لكسمبرغ الكبرى، وفقا للميثاق العائلي لأسرة ناسو المؤرخ في 30 حزيران/يونيه 1783، الذي أكدته المادة 71 من معاهدة فيينا المؤرخة 9 حزيران/يونيه 1815 وأبقت عليه صراحة المادة 1 من معاهدة لندن المؤرخة 11 أيار/ مايو 1867.
(ب) ولا يؤثر إعمال الفقرة الفرعية 1 (ز) من المادة 16 من الاتفاقية على الحق في اختيار اسم أسرة الطفل.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ليختنشتاين فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــــــــــــة]
[22 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1995]تحفظ
في ضوء التعريف الوارد في المادة 1 من الاتفاقية، تحتفظ إمارة ليختنشتاين بحق تطبيق المادة 3 من دستور ليختنشتاين فيما يتعلق بجميع الالتزامات المترتبة عليها بموجب الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ليسوتو فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــــــــــــة]
[22 آب/أغسطس 1995]تحفظات
تعلن حكومة مملكة ليسوتو أنها تعتبر نفسها غير ملزمة بالمادة 2 نظرا لتعارض تلك المادة مع الأحكام الدستورية لليسوتو المتعلقة بخلافة عرش مملكة ليسوتو والقانون المتعلق بخلافة رئاسة المجموعات القبلية. وتصديق حكومة ليسوتو على الاتفاقية مرهون بالاتفاق على أنه لا ينشأ بموجب الاتفاقية ولا سيما في المادة 2 (هـ) أي التزام يمكن اعتبار أنه يشمل شؤون الطوائف الدينية.
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تعلن حكومة ليسوتو أنها لن تتخذ أية تدابير تشريعية بموجب الاتفاقية عندما تكون هذه التدابير غير متوافقة مع دستور ليسوتو.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من مالطة فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــــــــــــة]
[8 آذار/مارس 1991]تحفظات
المادة 11
تفسر حكومة مالطة الفقرة 1 من المادة 11، في ضوء أحكام الفقرة 2 من المادة 4، على أنها لا تمنع فرض حظر أو قيود أو شروط على تشغيل المرأة في مجالات معينة، أو على الأعمال التي تقوم بها، عندما يعتبر ذلك ضروريا أو مرغوبا فيه لحماية صحة وسلامة المرأة أو الجنين البشري، بما في ذلك الموانع أو القيود أو الشروط التي تفرض نتيجة لالتزامات دولية أخرى تتحملها مالطة.
المادة 13
‘1’ على الرغم مما يرد في الاتفاقية، تحتفظ حكومة مالطة بالحق في مواصلة تطبيق تشريعها الضريبي الذي يعتبر، في حالات معينة، دخل المرأة المتزوجة دخلا لزوجها ويخضع بذلك للضريبة.
‘2’ تحتفظ حكومة مالطة بالحق في مواصلة تطبيق تشريعها المتعلق بالضمان الاجتماعي الذي ينص، في حالات معينة، على أن بعض الاستحقاقات المحددة واجبة الدفع لرب الأسرة الذي يفترض وفقا لذلك التشريع أن يكون الزوج.
المواد 13 و 15 و 16
في حين تلتزم حكومة مالطة بأن تلغي، الى أقصى حد ممكن، جميع جوانب قانون ممتلكات الأسرة التي قد يعتبر أنها تميز ضد الإناث فإنها تحتفظ بالحق في مواصلة تطبيق التشريع الحالي في هذا الشأن الى أن يتم إصلاح القانون وخلال الفترة الانتقالية التي تسبق إلغاء تلك القوانين إلغاء تاما.
المادة 16
لا تعتبر حكومة مالطة نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة الفرعية (ه) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16 بقدر ما يمكن تفسير تلك الفقرة على أنها تفرض على مالطة التزاما بإجازة الإجهاض قانونا.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ماليزيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــــــــــل: بالانكليزيـــــــــــــــة]
[5 تموز/يوليه 1995]تحفظات
تعلن حكومة ماليزيا أن انضمام ماليزيا الى الاتفاقية مرهون بعدم تعارض أحكام الاتفاقية مع أحكام قانون الشريعة الإسلامية ودستور ماليزيا الاتحادي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، لا تعتبر حكومة ماليزيا نفسها ملزمة بأحكام المواد 2 (و) و 5 (أ) و 7 (ب) و 9 و 16 من الاتفاقية المذكورة.
وفيما يتعلق بالمادة 11، تفسر ماليزيا أحكام هذه المادة على أنها إشارة إلى حظر التمييز على أساس المساواة بين المرأة والرجل فقط لا غير.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من مصر فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــــــــل: بالعربيــــــــة]
[18 أيلـول/سبتمبر 1981]تحفظات
المادة 9
التحفظ على نص الفقرة 2 من المادة 9 بشأن منح المرأة حقا مساويا لحق الرجل فيما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالها، دون إخلال باكتساب الطفل المولود من زواج لجنسية أبيه، وذلك تفاديا لاكتسابه جنسيتين في حالة اختلاف جنسية الأبوين اتقاء الإضرار بمستقبله، ومن الجلي أن اكتساب الطفل لجنسية أبيه هو أنسب الأوضاع له ولا يخل بمبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، إذ المألوف موافقة المرأة، في حالة زواجها من أجنبي على انتساب أطفالهما لجنسية الأب.
المادة 16
التحفظ على نص المادة 16 بشأن تساوي المرأة بالرجل في كافة الأمور المتعلقة بالزواج وعلاقات الأسرة أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه دون إخلال بما تكفله الشريعة الإسلامية للزوجة من حقوق مقابلة لحقوق الزوج بما يحقق التوازن العادل بينهما وذلك مراعاة لما تقوم عليه العلاقات الزوجية في مصر من قدسية مستمدة من العقائد الدينية الراسخة التي لا يجوز الارتياب فيها، واعتبارا لأن من أهم الأسس التي تقوم عليها هذه العلاقات التقابل بين الحقوق والواجبات، على نحو من التكامل الذي يحقق المساواة الحقيقيـــــة بين الزوجيـــــــــن لا مظاهر المساواة الشكلية التي لا تحقق للزوجة مصلحة نافعة من الزواج بقدر ما تثقل كاهلها بالقيود. ذلك أن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية تفرض على الزوج أداء المهر المناسب للزوجة والإنفاق عليها من ماله إنفاقا كاملا ثم أداء نفقة لها عند الطلاق في حين تحتفظ الزوجة بحقوقها الكاملة من أموالها ولا تلتزم بالإنفاق منها لإعالة نفسها ولذلك قيدت الشريعة حق الزوجة في الطلاق بأن أوجبت أن يكون ذلك بحكم القضاء في حين لم تضع مثل هذا القيد على الزوج.
المادة 29
يتمسك الوفد المصري بالتحفظ الوارد في الفقرة (2) من المادة 29 بشأن حق الدولة الموقعة على الاتفاقية في إعلان عدم التزامها بالفقرة 1 من تلك المادة المتعلقــة بعرض ما قد ينشأ من خلاف بين الدول حول تفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية على هيئة تحكيم وذلك تفاديا للتقيد بنظام التحكيم في هذا المجال.
تحفظ عام على المادة 2
إن جمهورية مصر العربية على استعداد لتنفيذ ما جاء في فقرات هذه المادة بشرط ألا يتعارض ذلك مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من المغرب فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــل: بالفرنسيـــــــــة]
[21 حزيران/يونيه 1993]إعلانــات
المادة 2
تعرب حكومة المملكة المغربية عن استعدادها لتطبيق أحكام هذه المادة بشرط:
- ألا تمس متطلبات الدستور التي تنظم قواعد وراثة عرش مملكة المغرب؛
- ألا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن بعض الأحكام التي تتضمنها المدونة المغربية للأحوال الشخصية والتي تعطي المرأة حقوقا تختلف عن الحقوق الممنوحة للرجل لا يجوز انتهاكها أو إلغاؤها لأنها مستمدة في المقام الأول من الشريعة الإسلامية التي تسعى، من بين أغراضها الأخرى، إلى تحقيق توازن بين الزوجين بغية الحفاظ على تماسك الحياة العائلية.
الفقرة 4 من المادة 15
تعلن حكومة المملكة المغربية أنها لا تستطيع الالتزام بأحكام هذه الفقرة، وخاصة تلك المتعلقة بحقوق المرأة في اختيار مكان الإقامة ومحل السكن، إلا بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع المادتين 34 و 36 من المدونة المغربية للأحوال الشخصية.
تحفظات
الفقرة 2 من المادة 9
تبدي حكومة المملكة المغربية تحفظا بشأن هذه المادة بالنظر إلى أن قانون الجنسية المغربي لا يسمح للطفل بحمل جنسية أمه إلا إذا ولد لوالد مجهول، بصرف النظر عن مكان الولادة، أو لوالد عديم الجنسية، حين يولد في المغرب، والهدف من ذلك ضمان حق الطفل في حمل جنسية. وفضلا عن ذلك، يمكن للولد المولود في المغرب لأم مغربية وأب أجنبي أن يكتسب جنسية أمه بأن يعلن، خلال سنتين من بلوغه سن الرشد، رغبته في اكتساب تلك الجنسية، شرط أن تكون إقامته النظامية والمعتادة، لدى إصداره هذا الإعلان، في المغرب.
المادة 16
تبدي حكومة المملكة المغربية تحفظا بشأن أحكام هذه المادة، وخاصة تلك المتعلقة بتساوي الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق والمسؤوليات فيما يتعلق بعقد الزواج وفسخه. فالمساواة من هذا النوع تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية التي تكفل لكل من الزوجين حقوقا ومسؤوليات ضمن إطار التوازن والتكامل بغية الحفاظ على رباط الزوجية المقدس.
إن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية تلزم الزوج بتقديم مهر عند الزواج وبإعالة أسرته في حين لا يُطلب من الزوجة قانونا إعالة أسرتها.
وعلاوة على ذلك، يُلزم الزوج بدفع النفقة عند فسخ الزواج. وعلى العكس من ذلك، تتمتع الزوجة بالحرية التامة في التصرف بمالها أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه بدون إشراف الزوج، بحيث لا تكون للزوج ولاية على مال زوجته.
لهذه الأسباب لا تمنح الشريعة الإسلامية حق الطلاق للمرأة إلا بقرار من القاضي الشرعي.
المادة 29
لا تعتبر حكومة المملكة المغربية نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة التي تنص على أن “أي خلاف بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف بشأن تفسير الاتفاقية الحالية أو تطبيقها لا يسوى عن طريق التفاوض يرفع للتحكيم بناء على طلب إحداها”.
وترى حكومة المملكة المغربية أن خلافا من هذا النوع لا يمكن أن يحال إلى التحكيم إلا باتفاق جميع أطراف الخلاف.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من المكسيك فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــــل: بالاسبانية]
[17 تموز/يوليه 1980]إعلان
عند التوقيع بشرط الاستشارة، على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، التي فتحتها الجمعية العامة لتوقيع الدول عليها في 18 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1979، تود حكومة الولايات المتحدة المكسيكية أن تسجل أنها توقع على الاتفاقية، على أساس أن أحكام الاتفاقية المذكورة، التي تتفق في جميع المسائل الأساسية مع أحكام التشريع المكسيكي ستطبق في المكسيك وفقا للطرائق والإجراءات التي ينص عليها التشريع المكسيكي وأن منح الاستحقاقات المادية عملا بالاتفاقية سيكون بقدر ما تسمح به الموارد المتاحة في دولة المكسيك.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ملديف فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــــل: بالانكليزيــة]
[23 تموز/يوليـه 1999]تحفظــات
تعلن حكومة جمهورية ملديف عن تحفظاتها بشأن المادة 7 (أ) من الاتفاقية، إذ أن الحكم الوارد في الفقرة المذكورة يتعارض مع الحكم الذي تنص عليه الفقرة 24 من دستور جمهورية ملديف. وتحتفظ حكومة جمهورية ملديف بحقها في تطبيق المادة 16 من الاتفاقية المتعلقة بالمساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في جميع المسائل المتصلة بالزواج والعلاقات الأسرية دون إخلال بأحكام مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التي تنظم جميع العلاقات الزوجية والأسرية القائمة بين سكان ملديف الذين يدينون جميعا بالإسلام. _______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من المملكة العربية السعودية فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصـــــــل: بالانكليزيـــة]
[7 أيلول/سبتمبر 2001]تحفظات
1 - في حالة تناقض أي عبارة في الاتفاقية مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، ليست المملكة العربية السعودية ملزمة بالتقيد بالعبارات المتناقضة في الاتفاقية.
2 - لا تعتبر المملكة العربية السعودية نفسها ملزمة بأحكام الفقرة 2 من المادة 9 من الاتفاقية والفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من المملكة المتحدة لبريطانيا العظمى وأيرلندا الشمالية فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصـــــــل: بالانكليزيـــة]
[7 نيسان/أبريل 1986]إعلانات وتحفظات
ألف - بالنيابة عن المملكة المتحدة لبريطانيا العظمى وأيرلندا الشمالية
(أ) تفهم المملكة المتحدة المقصد الرئيسي من الاتفاقية، فــي ضــوء التعريــف الــوارد في المادة 1، على أنه يتمثل، وفقا لأحكامها، في التقليل من التمييز ضد المرأة، وبناء على ذلك لا تعتبر أن الاتفاقية تفرض أي متطلب بإلغاء أو تعديل لأي من القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأعراف أو الممارسات الموجودة والتي تقضي بمعاملة المرأة بأفضل مما يعامل به الرجل سواء بصفة مؤقتة أو على المدى الأبعد، ويتعين أن تفسر وفقا لذلك تعهدات المملكة المتحدة بموجب الفقرة 1 من المادة 4، والأحكام الأخرى من الاتفاقية.
...
(ج) وفي ضوء التعريف الوارد في المادة 1، فإن تصديق المملكة المتحدة مشروط بأنه على أســاس عـــدم معاملـــة أي من التزاماتها بموجب الاتفاقية على أنه يمتد إلى الخلافة أو الحيازة والتقلد فيما يتعلق بالعـــرش أو رتبة النبلاء أو الألقاب الشرفية أو الأسبقية الاجتماعية أو شعارات النبالة، أو على أنه يمتد إلى شؤون الطوائف أو التنظيمات الدينية أو إلى القبول في قوات التاج المسلحة أو الخدمة فيها.
(د) وتحتفظ المملكة المتحدة بالحق في مواصلة تطبيق ما تراه ضروريا من وقت إلى آخر، من تشريعات الهجرة التي تنظم الدخول إلى المملكة المتحدة والإقامة فيها ومغادرتها، ومن ثــم فإن قبولها للفقرة 4 من المادة 15 وللأحكام الأخرى من الاتفاقية مرهون بأحكام أي من هذه التشريعات فيما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين ليس لهم الحق في ذلك الوقت بموجب قانون المملكة المتحدة في دخول المملكة المتحدة والبقاء فيها.
المادة 9
يقوم قانون الجنسية البريطاني لعام 1981، الذي بدأ سريانه اعتبارا من كانون الثاني/يناير 1983، على أســـــاس مبادئ لا تسمح بأي تمييز ضد المرأة في نطاق مدلول المادة 1 فيما يتعلق باكتساب جنسيتها أو تغييرها أو الاحتفاظ بها، أو فيما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالها. بيد أن قبول المملكة المتحدة للمادة 9 لا يجوز أن يؤخذ على أنه يبطل استمرار بعض الأحكام المؤقتة أو الانتقالية التي ستظل سارية بعد ذلك التاريخ.
المادة 11
تحتفظ المملكة المتحدة بالحق في تطبيق جميع تشريعات المملكة المتحدة وقواعد نظم المعاشات التي تؤثر على معاشات التقاعد واستحقاقات الخلف والاستحقاقات الأخرى المتصلة بالوفاة أو التقاعد (بما في ذلك التقاعد بسبب الزيادة عن حاجة العمل)، سواء أكانت مستمدة من نظام للضمان الاجتماعي أم لا.
وينطبق هذا التحفظ بالمثل على أي تشريعات في المستقبل قد تعدل أو تحل محل هذه التشريعات أو قواعد نظم المعاشات، على أساس أن أحكام هذه التشريعات ستكون متمشية مع التزامات المملكة المتحدة بموجب الاتفاقية.
وتحتفظ المملكة المتحدة بالحق في تطبيق الأحكام التالية من تشريعات المملكة المتحدة، فيما يتصل بالاستحقاقات المبينة.
...
(ب) زيـــــادات الاستحقاقات عن المعالين البالغين بموجب المواد من 44 إلى 47 و 49 و 66 من قانــــــون الضمان الاجتماعي لعام 1975 وبموجب المواد من 44 إلى 47 و 49 و 66 من قانون الضمان الاجتماعي (أيرلندا الشمالية) لعام 1975؛
...
وتحتفظ المملكة المتحدة بالحق في تطبيق أي شرط غير تمييزي لفترة تأهيلية من العمل أو التأمين يقتضيها تطبيق الأحكام الواردة في الفقرة 2 من المادة 11.
المادة 15
وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 3 من المادة 15، تفهم المملكة المتحدة أن قصد هذا الحكم يتمثل في أن الأحكام أو العناصر التي يتضمنها أي عقد أو أي صك خاص آخر وتكون قائمة على التمييز بالمعنى المبين هي وحدها التي تعتبر باطلة ولاغية، دون أن يمتد هذا البطلان أو الإلغاء بالضرورة إلى العقد أو الصك في مجموعه.
المادة 16
فيما يتعلق بالفقرة الفرعية 1 (و) من المادة 16، لا تعتبر المملكة المتحدة الإشارة إلى تغليب مصالح الأطفال ذات صلة مباشرة بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، وتعلن في هذا الصدد أن تشريع المملكة المتحدة المنظم للتبني، في حين يعطي مكانة رئيسية لمسألة تعزيز رفاهة الطفل، فإنه لا يولي مصالح الطفل نفس الأسبقية التي يوليها لهذه المصالح في المسائل المتعلقة بالوصاية على الأطفال.
باء - بالنيابة عن جزر فرجن البريطانية وجزر فوكلاند (مالفيناس) وجزيرة مان وجزر جورجيا الجنوبية وساندويتش الجنوبية وجزر تركس وكايكوس
[الإعلانات والتحفظات نفسها التي قدمت فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة في إطار الفرع ألف، الفقرات (أ) و (ج) و (د)، إلا أنها في حالة الفقرة (د) تنطبق على الأقاليم وقوانينها.]
المادة 1
[التحفظ نفسه الذي أبدي فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة، إلا فيما يتعلق بعدم وجود إشارة مرجعية إلى تشريع المملكة المتحدة.]
المادة 2
[التحفظ نفسه الذي أبدي فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة، إلا أن الإشارة المرجعية هي إلى قوانين الأقاليم، لا إلى قوانين المملكة المتحدة.]
المادة 9
[التحفظ نفسه الذي أبدي فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة.]
المادة 11
[التحفظات نفسها التي أبديت فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة، إلا أن الإشارة المرجعية هي إلى قوانين الأقاليم، لا إلى قوانين المملكة المتحدة.]
كذلك، فيما يتعلق بالأقاليم، توجد الاستحقاقات المحددة المذكورة التالية والتي من الجائز تطبيقها بموجب أحكام تشريعات هذه الأقاليم:
(أ) استحقاقات الضمان الاجتماعي للأشخاص الذين يقومون برعاية معوقين تعويقا شديدا؛
(ب) زيادات الاستحقاقات عن المعالين البالغين؛
(ج) معاشات التقاعد واستحقاقات الخلف؛
(د) المبالغ المكملة لدخل الأسرة.
وينطبق هذا التحفظ بالمثل على أي تشريعات في المستقبل قد تعدل أو تحل محل أي من الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرات الفرعية من (أ) إلى (د) أعلاه، على أساس أن أحكام تلك التشريعات ستكون متمشية مع التزامات المملكة المتحدة بموجب الاتفاقية.
وتحتفظ المملكة المتحدة بالحق في تطبيق أي شرط غير تمييزي لفترة تأهيلية من العمل أو التأمين يقتضيها تطبيق الأحكام الواردة في الفقرة 2 من المادة 11.
المواد 13 و 15 و 16
[التحفظات نفسها التي أبديت فيما يخص المملكة المتحدة.]
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من موريتانيا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــــل: بالفرنسيــــة]
[10 أيار/مايو 2001]تحفظ
إن حكومة موريتانيا، بعد النظر في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة التي اعتمدتها الجمعية العامة في 18 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1979، قد وافقت عليها وتوافق عليها في كل جزء من أجزائها التي لا تتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية والتي تتفق مع دستورنا.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من موريشيوس فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[9 تموز/يوليه 1984]تحفظات
ولا تعتبر حكومة موريشيوس نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 من الاتفاقية، عملا بالفقرة 2 من المادة المذكورة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من ميانمار فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[22 تموز/يوليه 1997]تحفظ
المادة 29
لا تعتبر [حكومة ميانمار] نفسها ملزمة بالحكم المبين في المادة المذكورة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من النمسا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[31 آذار/مارس 1982]تحفظ
تحتفظ النمسا بحقها في تطبيق حكم المادة 11، فيما يتعلق بعمل المرأة ليلا وبالحماية الخاصة للمرأة العاملة، وذلك في الحدود التي يُقرها التشريع القومي.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من النيجر فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصــــل: بالفرنسيــــة]
[8 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1999]تحفظات
الفقرتان (د) و (و) من المادة 2
تعرب حكومة جمهورية النيجر عن تحفظات بشأن الفقرتين (د) و (و) من المادة 2، المتعلقتين باتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة لإلغاء جميع العادات والممارسات التي تشكل تمييزا ضد المرأة، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بالخلافة.
الفقرة (أ) من المادة 5
تعرب حكومة جمهورية النيجر عن تحفظات بشأن تعديل الأنماط الاجتماعية والثقافية لسلوك الرجل والمرأة.
الفقرة 4 من المادة 15
تعلـــــــن حكومة جمهورية النيجر أنه يمكنها الالتزام بأحكام هذه الفقرة، ولا سيما ما يتعلق منها بحق المرأة في اختيار محل إقامتها وسكنها، على أن يقتصر الالتزام بهذه الأحكام على ما يتعلق منها بالمرأة غير المتزوجة فقط.
الفقرات الفرعية (ج) و (هـ) و (ز) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16
تعرب حكومة جمهورية النيجر عن تحفظات بشأن الأحكام المشار إليها من المادة 16، ولا سيما الأحكام المتعلقة بالمساواة في الحقوق والمسؤوليات في أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه، والمساواة في الحقوق المتعلقة بحرية البت على نحو مسؤول في مسألة عدد الأطفال والفترات الفاصلة بينهم، وحرية اختيار اسم الأسرة.
وتعلن حكومة جمهورية النيجر أن أحكام الفقرتين (د) و (و) من المادة 2، والفقرتين (أ) و (ب) من المادة 5، والفقرة 4 من المادة 15، والفقرات الفرعية (ج) و (هـ) و (ز) من الفقرة 1 من المادة 16، المتعلقة بالعلاقات العائلية يتعذر تطبيقها على الفور، نظرا لمخالفتها للعادات والممارسات القائمة التي يتعذر تعديلها، بحكم طبيعتها، إلا بمرور الوقت وتطور المجتمع، ومن ثم، لا يمكن للسلطة إلغاؤها بجرة قلم.
المادة 29
تعرب حكومة جمهورية النيجر عن تحفظ يتعلق بالفقرة 1 من المادة 29 التي تنص على أن يعرض للتحكيم أي خلاف بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف حول تفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية لا يسوى عن طريق المفاوضات، وذلك بناء على طلب واحدة من هذه الدول.
فحكومة النيجر ترى أنه لا يمكن عرض نزاع من هذا الطابع للتحكيم إلا بموافقة جميع أطراف النزاع.
إعلان
تعلن حكومة جمهورية النيجر أن عبارة “التربية العائلية” الواردة في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 5 من الاتفاقية ينبغي تفسيرها على أنــها تشير إلى التثقيف العام بشأن الأسرة، وأن المادة 5 سوف يجري على أي الأحوال تطبيقها بما يتماشى مع المادة 17 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من نيوزيلندا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[10 كانون الثاني/يناير 1985]تحفظات
إن حكومـــة نيوزيلندا وحكومـة جزر كوك وحكومة نيوي تحتفظ بحقها في عدم تطبيق أحكام المادة 11 (2) (ب).
إن حكومة نيوزيلندا وحكـومة جزر كــوك وحكومــة نيوي تحتفــظ بحقها في عدم تطبيــق أحكام الاتفاقية بالقدر الذي لا تتفق فيه مع السياسات المتصلة بالتوظيف أو الخدمة في المجالات التالية:
(أ) القــوات المسلحة، حيث يظهــر بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر أنه يطلب من أعضاء هذه القوات أن يمارسوا الخدمة على طائرات أو سفن تابعة للقوات المسلحة وفي حالات تنطوي على قتال مسلح؛
(ب) أو قوات إنفاذ القانون، حيث يظهر بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر أنه يطلب من أعضاء مثل هذه القوات أن يمارسوا الخدمة في حالات تنطوي على العنف أو التهديد بالعنف؛
وتحتفظ حكومة جزر كوك بحقها في عدم تطبيق المادة 2 (و) والمادة 5 (أ) عندما تتعارض هذه الأحكام مع الأعراف التي تنظم وراثة ألقاب الزعماء في بعض جزر كوك.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من الهند فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة
**


[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[9 تموز/يوليه 1993]إعلانات
فيما يتعلق بالمادة 5 (أ) والفقرة 1 من المادة 16 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، تُعلن حكومة جمهورية الهند أنها ستلتزم بهذه الأحكام وتكفل تطبيقها تمشيا مع سياستها المتمثلة في عدم التدخل في الشؤون الخاصة بأي مجتمع ما لم تأت المبادرة منه وبموافقته.
وفيما يتعلق بالفقرة 2 من المادة 16من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، تُعلن حكومة جمهورية الهند أنه على الرغم من تأييدها الكامل مبدئيا لمبدأ التسجيل الإلزامي للزواج، فإن هذا المبدأ ليس عمليا في بلد شاسع كالهند يتسم بتنوع التقاليد والأديان ومستويات الإلمام بالقراءة والكتابة.
تحفظ
فيما يتعلق بالمادة 29 من اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، تُعلن حكومة جمهورية الهند أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من هذه الاتفاقية.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من هولندا فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة



[الأصــل: بالانكليزية]
[23 تموز/يوليه 1991]إعلان
خلال المراحل التحضيرية لهذه الاتفاقية وطيلة المداولات التي جرت بشأنها في الجمعية العامة، كان موقف حكومة مملكة هولندا هو أن من غير المستصوب أن تدخل اعتبارات سياسية كتلك الاعتبارات الواردة في الفقرتين 10 و 11 من الديباجة في صك قانوني من هذا القبيل. وعلاوة على ذلك لا ترتبط هذه الاعتبارات بشكل مباشر بتحقيق المساواة التامة بين الرجل والمرأة. وترى حكومة مملكة هولندا أنه يجب عليها أن تشير من جديد في هذه المناسبة إلى اعتراضاتها على الفقرة المذكورة من الديباجة.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نص التحفظات والإعلانات المقدمة من اليمن فيما يخص اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة*



[الأصــــــــــل: بالعربـــية]
[30 أيار/ مايو 1984]إعلان
تُعلن حكومة جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبيــة أنها لا تعتــبر نفسها ملزمــة بالفقرة 1 من المـــادة 29 من الاتفاقيــة المذكــورة والمتعـلقة بتسوية النزاعات التي قد تنشأ بشأن تطبيق الاتفاقية أو تفسيرها.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة cedaw/sp/2002/2، وتتضمن هذه الوثيقة نص الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة عن الدول الأطراف فيما يتعلق باتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، بصيغتها المستنسخة في المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف المودعة لدى الأمين العام: الحالة في 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999(منشورات الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع: E.99.v.5.)، وقد أخذت أيضا الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات من تقرير الأمين العام عن حالة الاتفاقيـــــــة (a/56/328). وأخذت الإعلانات والتحفظات والاعتراضات والإشعارات بسحب التحفظات الصادرة في الفترة من 1 آب/أغسطس 2001 إلى 1 تموز/يوليه 2002 من موقع المعاهدات المتعددة الأطراف على الشبكة العالمية.
* قام بالتصديق على الاتفاقية اليمن الديمقراطية سابقا. وفي 22 أيار/مايو 1990، اندمجت اليمن الديمقراطية واليمن لتشكلا دولة واحدة، تتصرف في الأمم المتحدة تحت اسم “اليمن”.

----------

